# knitting tea party 7 august '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 7 August 15

What a beautiful day we are having today  last weekend the weather report was about cooler than usual temperatures  its usually 80° by noon and close to 90° by afternoon  I dont think that is cooler weather. The humidity has remained pretty steady at 55% which is just about perfect. Now if this weather will just hold for the kap it will be perfect.

The children are getting ready to go camping  what a production  they wanted to leave by two or three and it is already after four. They never seem to be able to get going on time. In fact I think Heidi is in town picking up some stuff they forgot. They will be gone until Sunday  I may go up on Saturday  we will see.

Think I am going to drive into town tonight and pick up some Wendys chilly and baconator fries. Hungrygirl.com has this to say about them  Those fries are everywhere! And you're right, they're a nutritional disaster: 490 calories and 28g fat (PointsPlus® value 13*). Not surprising, considering we're talking about fried potato spears topped with a mound of shredded cheese, copious amounts of bacon, and a gloppy cheese sauce. Dont they sound delicious? Think I will have  now I cant remember what they call it  its a really thick milkshake and you eat it with a spoon. Oh yeah  that sounds just right  and I havent eaten yet today  except oatmeal at breakfast. Oh yes  it just came to me  a frosty  a medium I think. Now I am wanting them to go so I can go eat. Lol

I will have the dogs to take care of while the folks are away  I am hoping they behave. Also two little kitties that I will need to keep inside while keeping the bigger cats outside. Should be interesting. The dogs are pretty good at listening to me  Blanco will no doubt spend part of the day here with me  he likes to visit every so often.
I found the following recipes a couple of days ago and decided that I would start this weeks recipes with them. Hope you will try a couple of them  they all sound good.

Dulce de Leche Coffee Posted by Ree 
Ingredients

4 cups Strongly Brewed Good Coffee
6 ounces, fluid Dulce De Leche (*see Note)
6 Tablespoons Kahlua, More If Preferred
1 cup Heavy Cream
2 Tablespoons Sugar
6 Tablespoons Chocolate, Grated

Preparation Instructions

Add Dulce de Leche to the very hot coffee; stir until completely dissolved and combined. Keep coffee hot.
Combine cream with sugar and whip until stiff.

Add 1 tablespoon Kahlua to each coffee cup. May add 1 1/2 if desired, or may add whiskey or brandy in addition.

Pour the coffee/dulce de leche mixture into each glass. Top with a heaping tablespoon whipped cream and grated chocolate of your choice.

Absolutely sinful!

*Dulce de Leche is sold in the Hispanic aisle of supermarkets, or in Hispanic specialty markets. It is sold in solid 15 ounce blocks, or in cans or bottles in more of a liquid form. You can also find recipes for making your own Dulce de Leche using sweetened condensed milk. Yum!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/11/dulce-de-leche-coffee/

Homemade Frappuccino! Posted by Ree 
First, you need really strongand I mean, strongcoffee thats been chilled. Im fresh out of the coffee concentrate NOTE: the recipe for the coffee concentrate will be in the next recipe after this one. --- Sam

Servings: 6

Ingredients

12 ounces, fluid Very Strong Brewed Coffee Or Espresso, Chilled
8 ounces, fluid Whole Milk (more To Taste)
1/3 cup Sweetened, Condensed Milk
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1/4 cup Chocolate Syrup
1/2 cup Semi-sweet Chocolate Chips (more If Desired!)
Whipped Cream
1/4 cup Half-and-half (optional)

Preparation Instructions

To make Vanilla Frappuccino: Add coffee, milk, sweetened condensed milk, and vanilla to a blender. Top off blender with ice and blend until smooth and icy. (Add half-and-half if you'd like it to be a little richer and creamier.) Serve in a glass with whipped cream on top.

To make Mocha Frappuccino: Add coffee, milk, sweetened condensed milk, vanilla, and chocolate syrup to a blender. Top off blender with ice and blend until smooth and icy. (Add half-and-half if you'd like it to be a little richer and creamier.) Serve in a glass with whipped cream on top.

To make a Mocha Chip Frappuccino: Add coffee, milk, sweetened condensed milk, vanilla, chocolate syrup, and chocolate chips to a blender. Top off blender with ice and blend until smooth and icy, with tiny chocolate bits throughout. (Add half-and-half if you'd like it to be a little richer and creamier.) Serve in a glass with whipped cream on top, and drizzle the whipped cream with chocolate syrup or dot with more chocolate chips.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/09/homemade-frappuccino/

Perfect Iced Coffee Posted by Ree

Coffee Concentrate I start with a big ol container. You can use a big bowl, a large pitchereven a really clean bucket will work if youre going for a huge quantity. (Or you can halve the original quantity and use a pitcher.)

Rip open a pound of ground coffee. Any kind will do; the stronger and richer the better.

Pour in the coffee.

Pour in 8 quarts (2 gallons) cold water.

Give it a stir to make sure all the grounds make contact with the water

Then cover the container and go live your life as the coffee steeps for at least eight hours. (And you can go much longer if youd like.)

When the time has passed, grab a separate container and place a fine mesh strainer over the top. Place a couple of layers of cheesecloth inside the strainer And slowly pour the steeped coffee through the strainer. Use a spoon to gently press/force the last of the liquid through. And note: Ive tried the straining method without the cheesecloth, and stray grounds did make it through the mesh strainer. Definitely try to use cheesecloth (or even paper towels) to filter out the finer pieces. I store the liquid in the same container, or you can transfer it to a pitcher or other dispenser. Though its difficult to wait, I refrigerate this gorgeous concoction before consuming it. Its meant to be cold!

Note: this amount of coffee concentrate lasts me a good three weeks to a month if kept tightly covered in the fridge.

Now, when youre ready to make yourself an iced coffee, you can do two things. Start by filling a glass with ice. Reach into the fridge and dispense enough of the coffee liquid to fill the glass half full (or maybe a little more). Splash in skim, 2%, or whole milkor, if youre a naughty, naughty bad girl like me: half-and-half. Add enough sugar to achieve the level of sweetness you like, or you can drizzle in vanilla or hazelnut syrup if you have those kinds of things lying around. Stir it all upStick in a strawAnd go fer it. Look at that miracle. The ice is all there. The flavors all there.

VARIATION: VIETNAMESE ICED COFFEE
And now for something entirely different. Samebut different.

This is a variation on classic Vietnamese Iced Coffee (also recommended by Imbibe), which actually does begin with a hot brewbut Im using the cold stuff.

Fill the glass with ice and coffee concentrate as we did before, then crack open a can of sweetened condensed milk. Drizzle in at least 2 tablespoons for a big glass (I wound up adding three.) On top of this, add a small splash of milk or half-and-half. (I recommend the latter, of course.) Stir, take a small sip, and add a little more sweetened condensed milk if needed.

Servings: 24

Ingredients

1 pound Ground Coffee (good, Rich Roast)
8 quarts Cold Water
Half-and-half (healthy Splash Per Serving)
Sweetened Condensed Milk (2-3 Tablespoons Per Serving)
Note: Can Use Skim Milk, 2% Milk, Whole Milk, Sugar, Artificial Sweeteners, Syrups...adapt To Your Liking!

Preparation Instructions

(Adapted from Imbibe Magazine)

In a large container, mix ground coffee with water. Cover and allow to sit at room temperature eight hours or overnight. 
Line a fine mesh strainer with cheesecloth and set over a pitcher or other container. Pour coffee/water mixture through the strainer, allowing all liquid to run through. Discard grounds.

Place coffee liquid in the fridge and allow to cool. Use as needed.

To make iced coffee, pack a glass full of ice cubes. Fill glass 2/3 full with coffee liquid. Add healthy splash of half-and-half. Add 2-3 tablespoons sweetened condensed milk (can use plain sugar instead) and stir to combine. Taste and adjust half-and-half and/or sweetened condensed milk as needed.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2011/06/perfect-iced-coffee/

Now doesnt that make you want to get right up and fix yourself an iced coffee. I am addicted to iced lattes but dont get one very often  cant justify the cost very often. Lol

Will these people never leave  the trailer still sits in the driveway  not sure what they waiting for. The apocalypse maybe?

Along with iced coffee one should drink a lot of water during the summer  actually one should drink water all year long. I dont unfortunately until my legs start to cramp and them I think  oh yes  I better drink something. It would be nice if I got thirsty to remind me. So when I saw these I thought gee  I could kill two birds with one stone  that is if I drink them  we will see.

Fruity Water Detox Drinks

Many of us struggle to drink enough water every day. Its not as interesting as coffee, soda or fruit juice. Not only does water offer hydration but it can also help flush out all the toxins and waste out of your system. These recipes with their fruity flavors and straightforward preparation will transform your water drinking experience. By adding fruit and herbs to the mix you can make sipping on water a powerful medicine.

A lot of people find that they reap many benefits from regularly detoxing their bodies. These recipes can be used for that but its always wise to consult with your physician before a detox.

Apple Cinnamon Detox

This refreshing beverage is also called the Zero Calories Detox Water. Instead of sipping on soda or fruit juice, which can make you gain weight without your even noticing, you can drink this flavorful beverage. It's a tasty addition to plain water. The fusion of apple and cinnamon cleanses your system of toxins and can help speed up the process of your body's ability to cut water weight.

Recipe

Ingredients:

Fuji apples
Cinnamon sticks, or one teaspoon powdered cinnamon
Ice
Water

Instructions:

1.	Slice the Fuji apple and place them in a pitcher.
2.	Add a cinnamon stick.
3.	Cover this with ice and then pour in the water.
4.	Let this mixture sit for 15 minutes.
5.	Drink instead of soda or juice.

Apple Cider Vinegar Detox

Drink this powerful fusion throughout the day to flush your system. This beverage is a great way to remove toxins from the blood and liver. Apple cider vinegar is particularly powerful at stimulating lymphatic fluid to move and helps improve digestion. Lemons are immune-boosting, antiviral and antibacterial while the cucumber serves to help one stay hydrated by helping the body absorb water. Mint is known to help with digestion, headaches, nausea and respiratory issues.

Recipe

Ingredients:

1 lemon
½ cucumber
4 sprigs mint
2 quarts filtered water
4 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

Instructions:

1.	Slice the lemon and cucumber very thinly.
2.	Place equal quantities in two quart sized bottles.
3.	Place mint leaves into the bottles.
4.	Fill the bottles with water, leaving room for 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar.
5.	Add the apple cider vinegar.
6.	Refrigerate overnight.

Strawberry Detox

This is a fantastic summer drink with a sweet zest, which can make detoxing more enjoyable. The combination of strawberries, rosemary and watermelon provide you with added vitamins and plenty of antioxidants, which can help the water flush out toxins. This drink is also anti-inflammatory and the has skin enhancing nutrients to boot. You can also add a dash of lemon for a source of bioflavonoids.

Recipe

Ingredients:

1 cup strawberries
2 cups watermelon, cubed
2 sprigs fresh rosemary
Dash of course salt
Filtered water

Instructions:

1.	Mash the strawberries and rosemary against the side of a bowl. (This is called muddling.) 
2.	In a pitcher add the cubed watermelon and muddled strawberry and rosemary.
3.	Pour water over this and stir.
4.	Refrigerate for 6 hours.
5.	Drink throughout the day.

Sassy Water

This is another delicious way to make drinking water more enjoyable. This recipe is similar to the apple cider vinegar one, but more suited for those who cant stomach vinegar. In this natural combination, lemon, mint and cucumber work together to boost the immune system, aid digestion and hydrate your body well while the water removes impurities.

Recipe

Ingredients:

12 cups of water
3 lemons
1 small cucumber
15 mint leaves

Instructions:

1.	Rinse the lemons and cucumbers.
2.	Slice them thinly.
3.	Place the lemons, cucumber and mint sprigs into a pitcher.
4.	Add in water and refrigerate for 4 hours. (Refrigerating overnight will give the drink more flavor).
5.	Drink with ice.

Fat Flush Water

This fruity drink is super for helping you burn fat while also offering hydration. The water removes waste, the tangerine processes glucose effectively instead of turning it into fat, and the grapefruit bolsters your metabolism. The cucumber makes your body feel full, and the mint helps with digestion, allowing for waste to eliminate effectively.

Recipe

Ingredients:

½ gallon water
6 wedges pink grapefruit
1 tangerine
½ cucumber
2 mint leaves
Ice

Instructions:

1.	Rinse the grapefruit, tangerine, cucumber and mint leaves.
2.	Slice the grapefruit into wedges, and cut the cucumber and tangerines into slices.
3.	Mix all of these fruits in pitcher with half a gallon of water and add ice.
4.	Let the ingredients sit for 2 hours.
5.	Drink this beverage continuously within a day.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=16699&memberid=982839

You can tell I am hungry  pizza recipes.

If you see the picture of the following pizza I think you will rush right out and get what you need  it looks sooooooo good.

Queso Fundido Pizzas

Makes: 8 servings

Serving Size: 1/2 pizza 
Yields: 4 pizzas

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup chopped onion (1 medium) 
6 cloves garlic, minced
Dash salt 
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 15 ounce can black beans, undrained
2 tablespoons water
4 12 inches flour tortillas
2 ounces uncooked chorizo sausage
8 ounces Chihuahua or Monterey Jack cheese, shredded (2 cups) 
2 tablespoons tequila
1/2 cup salsa
1/2 cup snipped fresh cilantro
2 avocados, halved, seeded, peeled, and sliced or coarsely chopped
1 fresh jalapeno pepper, stemmed, seeded, and thinly sliced* (optional)

Directions

1.	Place a pizza stone or a large flat baking sheet on the bottom rack of the oven. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

2.	In a small saucepan heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion, garlic, and salt; cook about 3 minutes or until onion and garlic are tender. Stir in chili powder and cumin; cook for 1 minute more. Remove from heat; stir in beans and 2 tablespoons of the water. Transfer mixture to a food processor or blender. Cover and pulse with several on/off turns until bean mixture is spreadable but still chunky, adding more water if necessary to make a spreadable mixture.

3.	For queso fundido, in a medium skillet cook chorizo over medium-high heat about 5 minutes or until fully cooked, using a wooden spoon to break up chorizo. Drain off fat. Add cheese, salsa, and tequila; stir until cheese is melted. Cover to keep warm.

4.	Working with one tortilla at a time, evenly spread a thin layer of the bean mixture on tortilla. Transfer topped tortilla to the pizza stone or baking sheet. Bake for 4 to 5 minutes or until edges are crisp.

5.	Transfer pizza to a cutting board; let cool for 1 minute. Spoon on with queso fundido and top with cilantro and avocado. If desired, sprinkle with a few jalapeno slices. Serve at once. Repeat with remaining ingredients to make four pizzas total. Cut each pizza into wedges before serving.

From the Test Kitchen: Because chile peppers contain volatile oils that can burn your skin and eyes, avoid direct contact with them as much as possible. When working with chile peppers, wear plastic or rubber gloves. If your bare hands do touch the peppers, wash your hands and nails well with soap and warm water.

Nutrition Facts (Queso Fundido Pizzas): Per serving: 424 kcal cal - 22 g fat - 8 g sat. fat - 1 g polyunsaturated fat - 8 g monounsatured fat - 36 mg chol - 853 mg sodium - 38 g carb - 7 g fiber - 3 g sugar - 16 g pro - Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/queso-fundido-pizzas/

I also think this pizza sounds good  what an interesting crust.

HG's Cauliflower Crust Pizza

Cauliflower continues to take over the world, and today it's slashing carbs -- bigtime! Pizza may never be the same...

Ingredients:

Crust

5 cups roughly chopped cauliflower (about 1 medium head) 
1/4 cup (about 2 large) egg whites 
1/4 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese 
2 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese 
1 tsp. Italian seasoning 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 
1/8 tsp. salt

Topping

1/2 cup canned crushed tomatoes 
1/2 tsp. garlic powder 
1/2 tsp. onion powder 
1/2 tsp. Italian seasoning 
1/2 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese 
2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh basil

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Working in batches as needed, pulse cauliflower in a food processor until reduced to the consistency of coarse breadcrumbs.

Transfer cauliflower to a large microwave-safe bowl; cover and microwave for 3 1/2 minutes.

Uncover and stir. Re-cover and microwave for another 3 1/2 minutes, or until hot and soft.

Transfer cauliflower to a fine-mesh strainer, and thoroughly drain. Using a clean dish towel (or paper towels), press out as much moisture as possible. (There will be a lot of excess liquid.)

Return cauliflower to the bowl, and add remaining crust ingredients. Mix thoroughly.

To form the crusts, evenly divide cauliflower mixture into two circles on the parchment-lined baking sheet, each about 1/4-inch thick and 7 inches in diameter.

Bake until the tops have browned, about 35 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, combine crushed tomatoes, garlic powder, onion powder, and Italian seasoning. Mix well.

Spread seasoned tomatoes over each crust, leaving a 1/2-inch border. Sprinkle with cheese and basil.

Bake until cheese has melted and crust is crispy, 5 - 7 minutes.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1 pizza (1/2 of recipe) - Calories: 269 - Fat: 11g - Sodium: 826mg - Carbs: 21.5 - Fiber: 8g - Sugars: 9.5g 
Protein: 24.5g

PointsPlus® value 7*

www.hungarygirl.com

Sticking with a cauliflower theme -----

Smoky Parmesan Roasted Cauliflower

Total Cost: $3.36
Cost Per Serving: $0.84
Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

1 Tbsp smoked paprika $0.30
½ tsp oregano $0.05
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.36
1½ Tbsp olive oil $0.12
1 head cauliflower $2.49

Instructions

1.	Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Prepare a baking sheet by covering it with foil and misting lightly with non-stick spray.

2.	In a small bowl, combine the smoked paprika, oregano, garlic powder, salt, freshly cracked pepper (10-15 cranks of a pepper mill), and grated Parmesan.

3.	Remove the leaves from the cauliflower, then cut into small florets. Place the florets in a large bowl and drizzle with olive oil. Toss the florets until they are evenly coated in oil. Add about ¾ of the Parmesan spice mixture to the bowl and toss the florets until coated again.

4.	Spread the florets out over the surface of the baking sheet, making sure they are in a single layer. Add any Parmesan and spices left in the bottom of the bowl to the top of the florets, then sprinkle the remaining, unused portion of the Parmesan spice mix over top.

5.	Roast the cauliflower in the fully preheated oven for 40-45 minutes, or until the edges are browned and the cauliflower is tender. The parmesan will melt slightly and become crispy. Serve hot out of the oven.

Notes: Can be served plain or with dipping sauces like pizza sauce, marinara, or ranch dip.

www.budgetbytes.com

I mentioned earlier that Hungary girl didnt think much of Wendys baconnator fries  these were here answer and sound pretty good.

Bacon 'n Cheese Turnip Fries

Prep: 10 minutes 
Cook: 30 minutes

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lbs. (about 2 medium) turnips 
2 slices center-cut bacon or turkey bacon 
1/4 cup light plain soymilk 
2 slices reduced-fat cheddar cheese 
2 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese 
Optional seasonings: salt and black pepper 
Optional topping: chopped scallions

Directions:

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Spray 2 baking sheets with nonstick spray.

Cut turnips into French-fry-shaped spears, and lay on the sheets. Bake for 15 minutes.

Flip spears. Bake until tender on the inside and crispy on the outside, about 15 more minutes.

Meanwhile, cook bacon until crispy, either in a skillet over medium heat or on a microwave-safe plate in the microwave. (See package for cook time.) Chop or crumble.

Pour soymilk into a small nonstick pot. Add cheese slices and wedges, breaking them into pieces. Bring to medium-low heat. Cook and stir until sauce is hot and uniform, 5 - 8 minutes.

Top fries with cheese sauce and chopped or crumbled bacon.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

1/2 of recipe: 243 calories, 9.5g fat, 775mg sodium, 24g carbs, 6g fiber, 14.5g sugars, 14.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

HG FYI: If made with fat-free cheese slices (as called for in TO THE MAX!), each serving will have 195 calories and 4.5g fat (PointsPlus® value 5*).

www.hungrygirl.com

nothing like talking about food when you are Hungary  and people are not leaving yet!!! They forgot they needed new license plates for the trailer  think they are putting them on now and will soon be going  I hope.

I just broke open a banana  hickory certainly sparked up quickly  she loves bananas  she also loves muskmelon.

Honey-Turmeric Pork with Beet and Carrot Salad Alison Roman

A little honey in the marinade helps these cutlets caramelize, guaranteeing they'll be nicely browned despite the super-short cooking time.

YIELD: 4 Servings

Ingredients

1 1/4 pounds boneless pork shoulder (Boston butt), fat trimmed to 1/4", cut into 4 pieces
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
2 garlic cloves, finely grated
1 1/2 teaspoons finely grated peeled turmeric or 1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/2 cup plain whole-milk yogurt
1/4 cup honey
2 tablespoons (or more) fresh lemon juice, divided
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
3 small beets, scrubbed, thinly sliced
3 small carrots, preferably with tops, tops reserved, carrots scrubbed, cut on a diagonal
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh chives
2 tablespoons olive oil
Flaky sea salt

Preparation

Pound pork between 2 sheets of plastic wrap to 1/4" thick; season with kosher salt and pepper.

Whisk garlic, turmeric, yogurt, honey, and 1 tablespoon lemon juice in a small bowl; season with kosher salt and pepper. Place cutlets in a large resealable bag. Add yogurt mixture, seal bag, and toss to coat. Let sit at least 10 minutes.

Remove cutlets from marinade, letting excess drip off. Heat 1 tablespoon vegetable oil in a large skillet over medium-high; cook 2 cutlets until browned and cooked through, about 2 minutes per side. Transfer pork to a platter. Wipe out skillet; repeat with remaining cutlets and 1 tablespoon vegetable oil.

Toss beets, carrots, carrot tops (if using), chives, olive oil, and remaining 1 tablespoon lemon juice in a small bowl. Season with kosher salt, pepper, and more lemon juice, if desired. Serve pork topped with salad and sprinkled with sea salt.

Do Ahead: Pork can be marinated 12 hours ahead. Chill.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/honey-turmeric-pork-with-beet-and-carrot-salad

5-Ingredient Honey Mustard Grilled Chicken Breasts + 5 Tips for Tender, Juicy Grilled Chicken Breasts by Brenda

The ingredient list for this recipe is a short one; youll only need five easy-to-find ingredients (plus salt and pepper) to make this meal reality:
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:
1 1.25-lbs. package Gold'n Plump® Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast Fillets
1 T. vegetable oil
1/4 c. honey
2 T. prepared yellow mustard
1 tsp. curry powder (I use a sweet, mild variety)
kosher salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste

Directions:

Pat chicken breasts dry and place in a large resealable plastic bag. Press excess air out of the bag and seal the bag tight. Pound the chicken gently, but firmly, with the smooth side of a kitchen mallet, until individual pieces of chicken are at an even thickness. About 1/2" thick is perfect. Set bag of chicken aside.

In a small bowl, whisk together oil, honey, mustard, and curry powder. Open up bag of pounded chicken breasts and pour honey mustard mixture over chicken. Again, press out the air in the bag and seal it tightly. Turn the bag several times to get the honey mustard mixture all over the chicken breasts. Place bag of chicken in the refrigerator to marinate for 2 to 4 hours.

Remove chicken from refrigerator. Heat grill to medium-high heat, about 385° to 400° F. Make sure grill grates are scrubbed clean and then oiled. (To oil the grates, add some canola oil or olive oil to a small bowl. Then fold a heavy paper towel a few times to make a smaller square. With a tongs, grasp the folded paper towel and dip it into the oil until the paper towel is drenched. Then run the paper towel over the grates, repeating until all grill grates are thoroughly oiled.)

Place marinated chicken breasts on the pre-heated and oiled grates. Grill for about 3 to 4 minutes on the first side, or until nicely charred. Flip chicken and grill for another 3 to 4 minutes on the second side, until nicely charred and an instant read thermometer reaches 160°F.

Then pull the chicken off the grill, to a platter to rest for a few minutes and continue to cook to 165°F. This will help to ensure that your chicken doesn't dry out from over cooking it. Serve while still warm.
from a farmgirl's dabbles

+ 5 Tips for Tender, Juicy Grilled Chicken Breasts

And now, the grill skill that everyone needs to conquer. How to achieve tender, juicy grilled chicken breastsevery single time.

1. Prepare the grill
My husband is great at grilling, alternating between a Weber kettle grill, a Weber gas grill, and a Big Green Egg. And he has mastered the art of grilling chicken breasts, gifting us with tender, juicy meals every single time. Blake insists that preparing the grill, whatever kind of grill you choose, is the most important thing you can do for great results. To minimize sticking while maximizing flavor and grill marks, here are his grill prep rules:

1.	Keep the grill hot. Heat your grill to a high temperature, about 400°F.

2.	Keep the grill grates clean. After the grill reaches high heat, get the grates good and clean by scrubbing them with a stiff wire grill cleaning brush. Scrub until all debris is removed to minimize sticking.

3.	Keep the grill grates lubricated. Oiling the grill grates will help to prevent sticking and allow great looking (and tasting!) grill marks. Heres Blakes method. Add some canola oil or olive oil to a small bowl. Then fold a heavy paper towel a few times to make a smaller square. With a tongs, grasp the folded paper towel and dip it into the oil until the paper towel is drenched. Then run the paper towel over the grates, repeating until all grill grates are thoroughly oiled. Now you are ready to grill!
.
2. Use a marinade

By using a marinade, you can up the flavor profile of chicken breasts without sacrificing the lean quality. Marinades are super easy to accomplish, with endless flavor profiles. The marinade shown above is actually an Herby Lemon Vinaigrette recipe I have fallen hard for this summer. Its composed of fresh lemon juice, honey, Dijon mustard, olive oil, and some fresh chopped herbs. The oil helps form a barrier around the chicken to deter moisture loss.

That marinade made for a beautiful dish  this Herby Lemon Grilled Chicken Breast Salad, bursting with gorgeous flavor and color.

4.	Use a glaze

Glazes and barbecue sauces add fast flavor while also locking in moisture and giving chicken breasts a pretty glazed appearance. Glazes are usually comprised of a syrupy mixture that has some element of sweetness to it, so are generally brushed on the chicken toward the end of the grilling process to avoid flame-up scorching and burnt meat from the sugars. The glaze shown above is one of my favorite Mexican salad toppings, my Honey and Chipotle Vinaigrette. Do you see a pattern here with my use of vinaigrettes? They are good for more than just salads!

5.	Pound the chicken breasts

The next time youre feeling frustrated, try pounding some chicken breasts. Its a great stress reliever!

This is probably my favorite tip, mostly because I like an evenly cooked chicken breast. Goldn Plump chicken breasts are sized more consistently, so I dont have as much concern about uneven cooking. But pounding the breasts to an even thickness makes it much easier to guarantee that the chicken will be cooked evenly. I like to place several chicken breasts in a large resealable bag, and then squeeze out the excess air and seal it up tight. Then I raise my kitchen mallet and pound away, until the breasts are at an even thickness. I aim for about a half inch thick.

6.	Use a brick

Do you like drama? Well grilling chicken breasts under foil-wrapped bricks is one of the best backyard shows around. This technique not only compacts the meat, giving it better texture and awesome beautiful grill marks, but it also helps keep moisture locked in and speed up cooking time. Its also pretty darn fun!
We use this method of grilling with this killer delicious dish for Herbs de Provence Chicken Breasts Grilled Under a Brick. Our girls absolutely love this super flavorful recipe. Wrap up a few bricks and join in on the delicious fun!

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2015/08/03/5-ingredient-honey-mustard-grilled-chicken-breasts-5-tips-for-tender-juicy-grilled-chicken-breasts/

not so sure how this dog sitting is going to go. Blanco slept out in the barn all night because he refused to come inside with me. I tried and tried to get him to come in. Max on the other hand refused to go out at all. I left him inside praying there would be no surprises for me in the morning. Well  this morning  no surprises and he decided to go out  but also decided he would not go back in or come over with me. We are talking standard poodle here that worships only one man  Gary  which makes it difficult for anyone else like me to get him to do anything. Lol

Alex and Joslyn stopped by to pick up the van  they were going garage selling  and Alex got max to go in finally. We will see what happens when I let him out before I go to bed. He may be sleeping outside also.

So the day has be relatively quiet  Blanco asleep on the living room floor and hickory  who is not too sure about the house guest but is withholding judgement  sleeps on the bed. Lol

Think you will like the next two recipes.

Buttermilk Syrup

Pour it over homemade pancakes, aebleskivers, Belgian waffles, and baked french toast, but it would also be delicious over warm apple pie or vanilla ice cream. It's rich and warm and buttery and full of flavor! Definitely a must-try recipe. Enjoy!

Ingredients

2 cups sugar
1 cup butter (2 sticks), cut into pieces
1 cup buttermilk
2 tablespoons dark corn syrup
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 teaspoon baking soda

Directions

Combine the sugar, butter, buttermilk, and corn syrup in a large heavy pan.

Stir until the mixture comes to a boil. Cook 3 to 4 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in the baking soda and vanilla.

Continuing stirring until the soda is completely dissolved. (Be careful - if your pan isn't large enough it could boil over after you add the baking soda!)

Refrigerate any leftover syrup and reheat in the microwave.

adapted from A Few Scrumptious Things

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2015/08/buttermilk-syrup

Aebleskiver Recipe by Lisa G.

"Aebleskiver - a Danish dessert, like doughnut holes, but sweeter and much better traditionally served with glogg during the Advent. Cooked in a cast iron pan that resembles an egg poacher. Serve hot with syrup, jam or powdered sugar."

makes 30 aebleskivers

Ingredients

2 egg whites
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 tablespoon white sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 egg yolks
4 tablespoons butter, melted
2 cups buttermilk
1 cup vegetable oil for frying

Directions

1.	In a clean glass or metal bowl, beat the egg whites with an electric mixer until they can hold a stiff peak. Set aside.

2.	Mix together the flour, baking powder, salt, baking soda, sugar, egg yolks, melted butter and buttermilk at one time and beat until smooth. Gently fold in the egg whites last.

3.	Put about 1tablespoon of vegetable oil in the bottom of each aebleskiver pan cup and heat until hot. Pour in about 2 tablespoons of the batter into each cup. As soon as they get bubbly around the edge, turn them quickly (Danish cooks use a long knitting needle, but a fork will work). Continue cooking, turning the ball to keep it from burning.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/aebleskiver/

New Orleans Bourbon Bread

SERVES 8 TO 10

This bread pudding is great on its own, but for a little more punch drizzle Bourbon Sauce over individual servings. A bakery-quality French baguette makes this dish even better.

INGREDIENTS

1 French baguette (18- to 20-inch), torn into 1-inch pieces (10 cups) 
1 cup golden raisins 
3/4 cup bourbon 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, cubed and chilled, plus extra for baking dish 
8 large egg yolks 
1 1/2 cups packed light brown sugar 
3 cups heavy cream 
1 cup whole milk 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3 tablespoons granulated sugar

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Arrange bread in single layer on baking sheet and bake until crisp and browned, about 12 minutes, turning pieces over halfway through drying time and rotating baking sheet front to back. Let bread cool. Reduce oven temperature to 300 degrees.

2.	Meanwhile, heat raisins with 1/2 cup bourbon in small saucepan over medium-high heat until bourbon begins to simmer, 2 to 3 minutes. Strain mixture, reserving bourbon and raisins separately.

3.	Butter 13 by 9-inch broiler-safe baking dish. Whisk yolks, brown sugar, cream, milk, vanilla, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, nutmeg, and salt in large bowl. Whisk in remaining 1/4 cup bourbon plus bourbon used to plump raisins. Toss in toasted bread until evenly coated. Let mixture sit until bread begins to absorb custard, about 30 minutes, tossing occasionally. If majority of bread is still hard when squeezed, soak for another 15 to 20 minutes.

4.	Pour half of bread mixture into prepared baking dish and sprinkle with half of raisins. Pour remaining bread mixture into dish and sprinkle with remaining raisins. Cover with foil and bake for 45 minutes.

5.	Meanwhile, mix granulated sugar and remaining 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon in small bowl. Using fingers, cut 6 tablespoons butter into sugar mixture until size of small peas. Remove foil from pudding, sprinkle with butter mixture, and bake, uncovered, until custard is just set, 20 to 25 minutes. Remove pudding from oven and heat broiler.

6.	Once broiler is heated, broil pudding until top forms golden crust, about 2 minutes. Transfer to wire rack and cool at least 30 minutes or up to 2 hours. Serve. (Leftover bread pudding should be refrigerated; reheat individual portions in microwave.)

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/3256-new-orleans-bourbon-bread-pudding

Bourbon Sauce

MAKES ABOUT 1 CUP

Bourbon Sauce is traditionally drizzled over portions of bread pudding in New Orleans. It's potent stuff, so just a tablespoon per serving is enough. Leftover sauce is good over ice creamfor adults only.

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch 
1/4 cup bourbon 
3/4 cup heavy cream 
2 tablespoons sugar 
pinch salt 
2 teaspoons unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	Whisk cornstarch and 2 tablespoons bourbon in small bowl until well combined. Heat cream and sugar in small saucepan over medium heat until sugar dissolves.

2.	Whisk in cornstarch mixture and bring to boil. Reduce heat to low and cook until sauce thickens, 3 to 5 minutes.

3.	Off heat, stir in salt, butter, and remaining 2 tablespoons bourbon.

4.	Drizzle warm sauce over cut bread pudding. (Sauce can be refrigerated in airtight container for up to 5 days; reheat on stovetop.)

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/3257-bourbon-sauce

This is wild  check it out.

the volcano potato recipe

Makes - 2 to 4 servings

Ingredients

2 large russet potatoes 
8 bacon slices 
4 slices of smoked turkey deli meat 
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
1 tablespoon of hot sauce
½ cup sour cream
2 tablespoons diced green onions

Equipment

2 feet aluminum tin foil
1 apple corer
8 toothpicks

Directions

Start with two nice long russet potatoes and give them a good wash under cold water and pat them dry with a paper towel. Use a knife to poke two holes in the middle of the potatoes to let steam escape.

Wrap each potatoes with one foot of aluminum foil and cook them for 20 minutes directly on red hot charcoal or over direct high heat turning every 5 minutes for a crisp skin and to partially cook the potatoes.

While the potatoes are cooking make the Volcano sauce. Add the ½ cup of sour cream and 1 Tablespoon of your favorite hot sauce in a bowl and mix thoroughly.

Place the bowl in the fridge until the potatoes are ready to serve.

After 20 minutes take the potatoes off and let them cool in the aluminum foil till its safe enough to handle in your hands.

Unwrap the potatoes from the aluminum foil and slice off ¼ inch of the thicker end so they stand upright while cooking.

Flip the potato over and cut a zigzag pattern to remove the top of the potatoes. This gives the potatoes a unique look and helps the cheddar cheese spread out while its melting.

Use the apple corer and remove the middle of the potato, without going too deep leaving one inch at the base of the potatoes.

Take the eight strips of bacon and firmly wrap it around the potato starting from the bottom and working your way up to the top wrapping the outside of the potatoes.

Use toothpicks to pin the bacon down to stay on while cooking.

Now its time to add the filling to the middle of the potatoes.

Slice the deli smoked turkey into one inch squares and grate the cheddar cheese. Start a pinch of smoked turkey and place it into the middle of the potatoes and then add a pinch of cheddar cheese. Keep adding layers of smoked turkey and cheddar cheese until the potatoes are filled to the top.

Set up your grill for indirect cooking and add 2 to 4 oz of fruit wood for smoke. I like to use apple wood but any fruit wood works good to add a delicious smoke flavor to the bacon and cheddar cheese.

Cook the potatoes with indirect heat for 45 minutes at 325*

Brush on your favorite barbecue sauce for the last five minutes.

Take the potatoes off and remove all the toothpicks.

Spoon the volcano sauce on top of the potatoes and as it heats up the volcano sauce will start running down the side of the potatoes.

Top it off with fresh diced green onions and its ready to serve.

This recipe is open to so many different flavor combinations with anything you love to taste. Try different fillings and sauces to this recipe and make your potatoes explode with flavor.

http://www.bbqfood4u.com/the-volcano-potato.html

Smoked Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings  Spicy Sriracha Onion Rings by John

Ingredients

1 pack bacon
4-5 sweet onions
2 tablespoons black pepper
1/2 cup Sriracha Hot Sauce
2	T Mayo
1 tsp Lime Juice

Instructions

1.	1. Cut onions into 1/2 inch thick rings and pop the internal rings out until you have a nice sturdy onion ring.

2.	2. Brush onion with hot sauce.

3.	3. Wrap each onion ring with bacon and secure with a skewer or toothpick.

4.	4. Heavily cover the onion rings with pepper and smoke, grill or bake for about 90 minutes at 250-350 degrees.

5.	5. To make the spicy sriracha mayo, combine 2 T of mayo, 1 T of sriracha sauce, and 1 tsp of lime juice. Mix well.

http://grilling24x7.com/smoked-bacon-wrapped-onion-rings/

Strawberry Jello Shots in Mini Chocolate Bowls by Michelle

Now . can you cut them into perfect slices? No, not really  but the chunks are still really pretty. I actually think I would rather serve the chunks over the bowls! Next time I am going to stick with the smaller bowls (the bigger ones break to easily) and I want to try raspberry jello!

Ingredients

1 cup vodka (I used the rest of my bottle of Pinacle Whipped)
1, 3 oz. box strawberry Jello
1 bag chocolate candy melts
Wilton Dessert Dome Candy Mold

(For a kid friendly non-alcoholic version just use cold water instead of vodka)

Directions

1. Follow the instructions on these Wilton candy molds from Michaels using any flavor or color Wilton Candy Melt (which you can also purchase at Michaels) I used dark chocolate. After you make the molds put them in the freezer for about 5 minutes to really stiffen them up.

Tip: If your bowls crack just glue them back together with some more melted chocolate.

2. Bring one cup water to a boil and add your jello flavor of choice. After it comes to a boil and all the jello is combined, turn off your heat and let it sit until its just warm.

3. Add your cup of vodka to the jello and water stir and pour into a cup with a spout. Let it sit until the jello is room temperature. It wont harden in that time. (About 45 minutes)

4. Remove your chocolate bowls from the freezer. Let sit for 5 minutes. If they are too cold they will crack easily.

5. Place your chocolate bowls into a cupcake tin to keep them steady. Pour your jello mixture into the bowls SLOWLY and carefully.

6. Refrigerate over night. To make into chunks wait until the jello is set, run a knife under hot water and then carefully chop the bowls in half.

http://www.thatssomichelle.com/2011/10/strawberry-jello-shots-in-mini.html

PUMPKIN PIE MOONSHINE Recipe by Buns in my Oven

Servings3

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 (15 oz.) can pure pumpkin puree 
2 cups vodka 
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat the water and sugar in a small saucepan over high heat until boiling. Stir until sugar has melted completely.

2 Add the sugar water to a blender with the pumpkin puree, vodka, and pumpkin pie spice.

3 Blend to combine, about 10 seconds.

4 Strain the mixture into a large bowl, pressing to remove as much liquid as possible. Discard the pulp.

5 Ladle the mixture into canning jars.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-pie-moonshine

Now maybe we should get serious with some stick to you ribs recipes.

If you take a look at the picture of the following recipe you will run out and buy what you need to make it  it looks that good.

Balsamic Roasted Peach, Basil Chicken and Prosciutto Tarts

4 tarts

Ingredients
4 ripe peaches, quartered
2/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon honey
2 sheets frozen puff pastry, thawed
1/2 cup + 2 tablespoons basil pesto
1/2 pound boneless, skinless chicken tenders (omit to make vegetarian)
3 ounces prosciutto (omit to make vegetarian)
4 ounces gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
2 cups fresh arugula
8 ounces buffalo mozzarella or mozzarella, torn
1/2 cup pepitas, toasted
fresh basil, for serving
balsamic glaze, for serving

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

Place the peaches on one of the prepared baking sheet and toss with the balsamic and honey. Place in the oven and begin roasting. The peaches need about 40 minutes in the oven and are done when they are soft and caramelized.

Lay the puff pastry flat on the remaining baking sheet and cut each piece in half. Spread about 1/2 cup of pesto on to the 4 pieces of pastry.

Slice the chicken tenders in half and then toss with the remaining 2 tablespoons pesto. Evenly place the chicken and torn prosciutto over the puff pastry. If desired, sprinkle a little gorgonzola cheese overtop the pastries.

Place in the oven with the peaches and bake for 25-30 minutes or until the pastry is puffed and the chicken cooked through. Remove both the peaches and tarts from the oven.

Divide the peaches among the tarts. Top with fresh arugula, mozzarella and toasted pepitas.

Drizzle with the balsamic glaze and a basil leaf. Eat warm!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/balsamic-roasted-peach-basil-chicken-and-prosciutto-tarts/

SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY PORK ROAST Recipe by Macheesmo

Servings4

INGREDIENTS

2-3 pounds pork loin roast 
Salt and pepper 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 medium white onion, chopped 
1 cup dried cranberries 
1/4 cup Cascadian Farm organic blackberry fruit spread 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 bay leaf 
1 cup vegetable stock 
1 cup water

DIRECTIONS

1 Season pork roast with salt and pepper on all sides. Heat a large cast iron skillet or sturdy pan over medium-high heat.

2 Add oil to the pan and once the oil is hot, add pork roast and sear for 2-3 minutes on all sides.

3 Transfer pork to a slow cooker with chopped onions, dried cranberries, jam, spices and stock.

4 Pour water into the pan used to sear the pork and scrape up any bits in the pan. Pour that liquid over the pork in the slow cooker.

5 Cover slow cooker and cook on high for 90-120 minutes. Test pork temperature with a meat thermometer. It should register 145-150ºF in the thickest part of the roast. Remove meat to a serving tray and thicken sauce, if desired, by continuing to cook in slow cooker a few minutes more (or by mixing a teaspoon of corn starch with a teaspoon of water until smooth and whisking it into the sauce).

6 Slice roast into 1/4-inch or 1/2-inch slices. Serve the pork drizzled with sauce from the slow cooker.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-cranberry-pork-roast

SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY GLAZED CHICKEN

Servings4

INGREDIENTS

4 chicken breasts 
1 small yellow onion, diced 
1 (14 ounce) can cranberry sauce 
1 cup barbecue sauce 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
Betty Crocker Potato Buds instant mashed potatoes

DIRECTIONS

1 Place the chicken and onion in the slow cooker. Add all the remaining ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir to combine. Pour the sauce over the chicken. Cook on LOW for 6-8 hours or HIGH for 4-5 hours.

2 Serve with Betty Crocker Potato Buds instant mashed potatoes with some extra sauce on the side. 
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-cranberry-glazed-chicken

This is a nice recipe since it is just for two.

EASY BAKED CHICKEN AND POTATO DINNER FOR TWO

Servings2

This baked dish brings home all the flavors of a roast chicken with vegetables, and it makes just enough for two.

INGREDIENTS

2 boneless skinless chicken breast halves (1/2 pound) 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1/2 cup Bisquick Heart Smart® mix or Original Bisquick mix 
3/4 pound small red potato, cut into fourths 
1 small red or green bell pepper, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 small onion, cut into 8 wedges 
Cooking spray 
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese, if desired 
1/2 teaspoon paprika

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 400ºF. Spray baking dish, 13x9x2 inches, with cooking spray.

2 Brush chicken with 1 tablespoon of the mustard, then coat with Bisquick mix. Place 1 chicken breast half in each corner of pan. Place potatoes, bell pepper and onion in center of pan; brush vegetables with remaining mustard. Spray chicken and vegetables with cooking spray; sprinkle evenly with cheese and paprika.

3 Bake 35 to 40 minutes, stirring vegetables after 20 minutes, until potatoes are tender and juice of chicken is no longer pink when centers of thickest pieces are cut.

TIPS: Line baking dish with aluminum foil before spraying with nonstick cooking spray. Now cleanup means tossing out the foil! Let your imagination and your taste buds run wild by trying different potatoes for color and flavor. Choose Yukon Gold, purple, Yellow Finnish or Texas finger potatoes. To ensure even roasting and browning, place baking dish on the center rack in the oven.

SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING: Calories 420 - Calories from Fat 60

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 7gl; 7% - (Saturated Fat 1g; 1% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 70mg; 70% - Sodium 700mg; 700% - Total Carbohydrate 57g; 57% - Dietary Fiber 6g; 6% - Sugars 7g; 7% - Protein 31g; 31%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 35%; Vitamin C 80%; Calcium 20%; Iron 30%;

EXCHANGES: 4 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 3 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICES: 4

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/easy-baked-chicken-and-potato-dinner-for-two

I suppose this recipe would be more of a side dish  at least I would need something more with it.

Pesto-Parmesan Baked Tomatoes

Easy peasy, just slice the tomatoes, top with a little pesto and shredded parmesan cheese and bake in the oven. This would be yummy with Asiago or mozzarella as well. Serve them as a side with grilled chicken or fish, or even a simple pasta with garlic and oil.

Sometimes, I slice the tomatoes in four thick slices instead, which is perfect on crusty bread. Keep in mind doing so uses more pesto and cheese, so calories change. You can also something similar with chicken, tomatoes, pesto and cheese called Chicken Pesto Bake, so good!

Ingredients:

4 medium tomatoes, halved 
4 teaspoons basil pesto (store bought or homemade)
5 tbsp shredded Parmesan cheese

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

Arrange the tomatoes on a baking tray and top each with 1/2 teaspoon pesto and 1/2 tablespoon of Parmesan cheese.

Roast the tomatoes until the Parmesan cheese is slightly browned and melted, about 18-20 minutes.

Remove from the oven and serve immediately.

Servings: 4  Size: 2 halves  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt 
Calories: 50  Fat: 4 g  Carb: 1 g  Fiber: 0 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 0 g * Sodium: 134 mg  Cholest: 5 mg

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/08/pesto-parmesan-baked-tomatoes

Soda Pop Chops with Smashed Potatoes Recipe

Root beer gives this family-friendly recipe a tangy taste kids will love. Served alongside the smashed potatoes, this makes a scrumptious stick-to-the-ribs meal any weeknight.

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1-1/2 pounds small red potatoes, halved
1 cup root beer
1 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
¾ teaspoon pepper, divided
½ teaspoon salt, divided
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons butter

Directions

1.	Place potatoes in a large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and cook for 15-20 minutes or until tender.

2.	Meanwhile, in a small bowl, combine the root beer, ketchup, brown sugar, chili powder, Worcestershire sauce and garlic powder; set aside. In a large resealable plastic bag, combine the flour, 1/2 teaspoon pepper and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Add pork chops, one at a time, and shake to coat.

3.	In a large skillet, cook chops in oil over medium heat for 2-3 minutes on each side or until chops are lightly browned; drain. Add root beer mixture. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 6-8 minutes or until a thermometer reads 145°. Remove pork and keep warm. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving.

4.	Bring sauce to a boil; cook until liquid is reduced by half. Meanwhile, drain potatoes; mash with butter, garlic powder and remaining salt and pepper. Serve with pork chops and sauce. Yield: 4 servings.

Originally published as Soda Pop Chops with Smashed Potatoes in Simple & Delicious April/May 2011, p9

Nutritional Facts: 1 pork chop with 1/2 cup potatoes and 1/3 cup sauce equals 637 calories, 29 g fat (11 g saturated fat), 112 mg cholesterol, 1,222 mg sodium, 59 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 36 g protein.

Light-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied red wine such as Pinot Noir.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/soda-pop-chops-with-smashed-potatoes

Chicken In Basil Cream Recipe by Emily Daggett

"This recipe is a welcome change from the usual fried chicken. The cream sauce gives it a wonderful flavor."

4 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup milk 
1/4 cup dried bread crumbs 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
3 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup chicken broth 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 (4 ounce) jar sliced pimento peppers, drained 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions

1.	Place milk and bread crumbs in separate, shallow bowls. In skillet, heat butter or margarine to medium heat. Dip chicken in milk, then coat with crumbs. Cook in butter or margarine, on both sides, until juices run clear (about 10 minutes). Remove and keep warm.

2.	Add broth to skillet. Bring to a boil over medium heat, and stir to loosen browned bits from pan. Stir in cream and pimentos; boil and stir for 1 minute. Reduce heat.

3.	Add Parmesan cheese, basil and pepper. Stir sauce and cook until heated through. Pour mixture over chicken and serve!

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken-In-Basil-Cream

This is another one that is you look at the picture you will have the urge to make it yet today.

Tuna Rice Pie

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 brown onion, chopped 
2 garlic cloves, crushed 
1.5 cups aborio rice 
670ml chicken stock 
425g can tuna in water, drained, flaked 
200g sun-dried tomatoes, drained, finely chopped 
200g baby bocconcini cheese, drained, roughly chopped 
50g parmesan cheese, finely grated 
100g baby spinach leaves, shredded 
handful chopped parsley 
3 eggs, lightly beaten

Directions

1.	Heat oil in a saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and garlic. Cook, stirring often, for 7 to 8 minutes or until onion is soft. Increase heat to high and add rice. Cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Stir in stock. Bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to low. Cover and cook for 10 minutes. Remove from heat. Stand, covered, for 10 minutes. Transfer to a bowl. Set aside for 10 minutes to cool.

2.	Preheat oven to 190°C. Grease and line base of a round springform pan. Add tuna, tomato, bocconcini, parmesan, spinach, parsley and egg to cooled rice mixture. Mix until well combined.

3.	Press rice mixture into prepared pan. Bake for 40 to 50 minutes or until set and crisp around the edges. Stand in pan for 10 minutes. Run a knife around the edge to loosen pie.

4.	Cut into wedges to serve.

http://www.bakebikeblog.com/2012/10/tuna-rice-pie.html

BEST SKINNY ZUCCHINI CASSEROLE BY ZERRIN

Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 cup thick plain yogurt
1 egg
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour or flour of your choice
3 cups zucchini, grated and squeezed well
½ cup shredded mozzarella
1 teaspoon salt
1 and ½ teaspoon black pepper

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 375F.

2.	Mix yogurt, egg and flour until you have a smooth mixture.

3.	Sprinkle salt and black pepper on zucchini and mix with your hands so that it is coated evenly.

4.	Grease the baking pan. Place ½ of the grated zucchini. Top it with ½ of mozzarella and ¼ of the yogurt sauce. Layer with the other half of zucchini. Top with the rest of the yogurt sauce and cover with aluminum foil.

5.	Bake it for 35 min. Uncover and add the rest of the mozzarella and bake for another 15-20 minutes or until golden.

Notes: You should squeeze the grated zucchini very well. To make this, sprinkle a pinch of salt over grated zucchini, wait for 5 minutes to let it release excessive water and then squeeze in your hands. Otherwise, you end up with a watery or soggy casserole.

http://www.giverecipe.com/best-skinny-zucchini-casserole.html

VEGAN CORN CHOWDER Author: Tamar Genger MA, RD

This non-dairy corn chowder is the easiest soup that can actually be served cold or hot. It is inspired from Judita Wingall's Raw & Simple cookbook.

4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

2 pounds frozen corn kernels, thawed (you can use fresh off the cob when it is in season)
2 cups water
1/4 avocado, plus more for garnish
3 cloves garlic
1 lime, juiced
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon chipotle or chili powder
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
Garnish: diced avocado, diced tomato, chopped cilantro, chopped jalapeno, chopped red onion

PREPARATION

In a blender, blend together all but 1 cup of the corn, the water, the avocado, garlic, lime juice, chipotle, salt, and pepper until smooth.

Stir in the extra cup of corn and adjust seasoning to taste.

Ladle into bowls and top with garnish of choice.

If you wish you serve it hot, you can warm on the stove or microwave and then add the garnish before serving.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/vegan-corn-chowder/

Thought we should have at least one salad.

Ramen Taco Salad

15 servings, 2/3 cup each

Ingredients

1/2 cup KRAFT Classic Ranch Dressing 
1/2 cup TACO BELL® Hot Restaurant Sauce 
2 Tbsp. fresh lime juice 
2 pkg. (3 oz. each) ramen noodle soup mix 
1 pkg. (14 oz.) coleslaw blend (cabbage slaw mix) 
1 cup frozen corn, thawed 
1 cup rinsed canned black beans 
1 cup KRAFT Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese 
1/2 cup coarsely chopped fresh cilantro

Make It

Mix dressing, hot sauce and lime juice until blended.

Break Ramen Noodles into large bowl. Discard Seasoning Packets or reserve for another use.

Add remaining ingredients and dressing mixture to noodles; mix lightly. 
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/ramen-taco-salad

If I was doing the following recipe I would degrass the corn by pulling the husks back enough to get most of the silk  then I would slather softened butter all over the corn  sprinkle with salt and pepper and/or whatever spice you wanted to use  pull the husks back over the corn and tie them closed with string or the twisty things you get on a loaf of bread. This was just my take on this.

Oven Roasted Corn

Ingredients

4 ears corn on the cob, still in husk
melted butter

Directions

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Place corn on the cob, in husk, directly on baking rack. Bake for 20 minutes.

Remove corn from oven. Peel down husk and use as handle. Pull off silk.

Brush generously with melted butter.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2015/08/oven-roasted-corn

Have to have some desserts  dinner isnt dinner unless one has dessert.

FROZEN CREAMSICLE CRUNCH CAKE Recipe by Cheeky Kitchen

Servings12

Yoplait® Light Orange Crème yogurt is whipped into a sweet and creamy filling, spread between two crunchy layers of Chex granola, and made into a quick and delicious frozen cake!

INGREDIENTS

1 (11 oz.) packet Gluten Free Chex Granola Mix Honey Nut 
12 tablespoons butter, melted 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
2 tablespoons flour 
6 oz. cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup sugar or simple syrup 
1 (8 oz.) container frozen whipped topping 
2 (6 oz.) containers Yoplait® Light orange crème yogurt 
1 (15 oz.) can mandarin oranges, drained

DIRECTIONS

1) Pour the Chex granola mix into a food processor and process until you achieve a fine crumb. Transfer to a large bowl and drizzle melted butter over the top. Sprinkle with flour. Use a fork to combine mixture into coarse crumbs. Spread half of the mixture into an 8x8-inch dish covered with parchment paper.

2) In a stand mixer, beat together cream cheese, simple syrup, whipped topping and yogurt until light and fluffy. Fold in mandarin oranges. Spread mixture over the crust. Top with remaining crumb.

3) Cover and freeze for 3 hours or more and enjoy!

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/orange-creamsicle-cake

CINNAMON-TOFFEE BLONDIES

Servings16

INGREDIENTS

2 1/2 cups Gold Medal all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
3/4 cup butter, softened 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup toffee bits 
1 tablespoon granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F. Line 9-inch square pan with cooking parchment paper, leaving some hanging over sides.

2 In medium bowl, mix flour, baking powder, salt and 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon.

3 In bowl of stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment, or in large bowl with hand-held mixer, beat 1 cup granulated sugar, the brown sugar and butter on medium-high speed about 3 minutes or until pale and creamy. Add eggs 1 at a time, mixing after each, followed by vanilla. Add flour mixture, and mix until just incorporated. Mix in toffee bits.

4 Spread dough in pan. Mix 1 tablespoon granulated sugar and 1 teaspoon cinnamon; sprinkle on top.

6 Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until edges are golden brown and center appears set. Cool in pan 10 minutes, then lift entire blondie out of pan using overhanging parchment as handles. Cool completely before cutting and serving. Cut into 4 rows by 4 rows.

TIPS: Look for toffee bits in the baking aisle of your grocery store near the chocolate chips. You can use either dark brown or light brown sugar for this recipe.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cinnamon-toffee-blondies

STRAWBERRY AND WHITE CHOCOLATE BUTTERCREAM CAKE

Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

CAKE

1/2 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist butter recipe yellow cake mix (about 1 2/3 cups) 
1/2 cup water 
3 tablespoons butter, softened 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
1 egg

FILLING AND TOPPING

8 oz white chocolate baking bars or squares, chopped 
2 tablespoons butter, cut into pieces, softened 
2/3 cup whipping cream 
2 cups fresh whole strawberries, thinly sliced

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F (325°F for dark or nonstick pan). Generously spray bottom and side of 8- or 9-inch round cake pan with baking spray with flour.

2 In large bowl, beat cake mix, water, 3 tablespoons butter, the almond extract and egg with electric mixer on low speed until moistened, then on medium speed 2 minutes, scraping bowl occasionally. Pour into pan.

3 Bake as directed on box for 8- or 9-inch rounds. Cool in pan 10 minutes. Remove from pan to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 1 hour.

4 Meanwhile, place white chocolate and 2 tablespoons butter in medium metal bowl. In 1-quart saucepan, heat whipping cream over medium heat just to boiling. Immediately pour hot cream over white chocolate and butter. Let stand about 5 minutes or until mixture is melted and smooth when stirred. Let stand until room temperature, about 1 hour.

5 Beat cooled white chocolate mixture on high speed until fluffy.

6 Cut cake horizontally in half, using long, sharp knife. On serving p


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 31st July, 2015 (by Darowil)

Health Issues
A very special 16yo that *Pacer* knows and another 16yo girl involved in a fatal car accident on Thursday. The girl that Mary knows has two broken femurs and bruising but has gone home. The other girl is slowly recovering in hospital.

*Marklark* has continued to be unwell with additional health issues and computer problems at times as well. Between Julie and these summaries she is keeping track of what goes on here.

*Swedenmes* son is in hospital with a severe chest infection, but is now doing well although still getting oxygen on a very low setting . His temperature is getting more settled so they are hoping to get the line in and get the chemo started at the beginning of next week.

The partner of *Poledras* DS has had a very early positive pregnancy test having miscarried I guess about 6 months ago. She has been bleeding since with a negative blood test indicating that she had not been pregnant.

*Pearlone* has been having breathing difficulties-?related to the RA lung and she also requires cataract surgery which have developed as a side effect of her medication for the RA. DH has had severe bronchitis but seems to be on the mend now.

Last week *SouthernGals* niece had surgery on her leg veins - she has now gone home though she may still lose her little toe. She and her sister have both decided to swear off cigarettes so that is something good that has come from the tough time.

*Cahmeregmas* mother requires cardio version but her heart rate is too slow so is on medication to increase it.

Other Issues
*Siouxann* said thanks for birthday greetings but life has got in the way of her visiting us and is now concerned that she has missed too much.

*Gwen's* sewing machine broke down- while she was working on things for the KAP, but was easily repaired and under warranty.

*Sugarsugar's* mum has been offered and accepted a permanent place in a Nursing Home and moved Thursday. Her arrival went very well with very welcoming staff and her first day has gone well.

*Railyn* remains very disappointed that the house sale fell through. However her oncologist's report was very good so that has helped her feel a little better.

Pacer reported that *Mel (Gagesmom)* had posted on Facebook that she now has phone and internet access. Julie later spoke to Mel on Facebook and says she hopes to join us this week!

PHOTOS

2 - *Lurker* - Guernsey/Orange trees & lavender
6 - *Lurker* - Strange clouds over Shag Rock
9 - *Lurker* - Shag Rock before the earthquake
18 - *Normaedern* - Entrelac shrug
18 - *Darowil* - Entrelac cowl
26 - *Pacer * - Matthew's drawing of Sydney
30 - *Poledra* - Baking/Hand dyed roving
33 - *Pacer* - Sunset
33 - *Caren* - Car/Seth/Caren, Amy & Alison
43 - *Poledra* - Oranges & lemons rose/Sunrise
44 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Poledra & Southern Gal
47 - *Lurker* - Sunset
50 - *Caren* - Broomsticks/Carrousel/Chickens/Eggs
51 - *Caren* - Morning sky 
69 - *Lurker* - Sunset/sunrise photo from June's sister
71 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey
71 - *Rookie* - Jewellery tiles/Cufflinks
75 - *Pacer * - Matthew's latest drawing
75 - *Fan* - Pixie
84 - *Tami* - DGS with 'hit & miss' engine
91 - *Lurker* - More progress on the guernsey
92 - *Lurker* - Spools of yarn

RECIPES

2 - *Sam* - Gluten free bread recipes (link)
43 - *Poledra* - Vanishing Oatmeal Bars
95 - *Swedenme* - Pickled cucumbers

CRAFTS

2 - *Sam* - Sock yarn (link)
6 - *Swedenme* - Child's cabled hat & cowl (link)
7 - *Lurker* - Guernsey wool (link)
70 - *Sam* - Crochet necklaces (link)
73 - *Sorlenna* - Jewellery supplies (link)
77 - *Tami* - Jewellery supplies (link)
78 - *StellaK* - Jewellery supplies (link)
89 - *Rookie* - Cotton Knitting booklet (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Sam* - How to grow cucumbers (link)
2 - *Sam* - Sock yarn (link)
8 - *Sam* - Royal Wedding dance (link)
13 - *Sam* - Healthy eating made easy (link)
19 - *Cashmeregma* - Music for June (link)
26 - *Sam* - "Pipe Dream" (link)
60 - *Lurker* - 20 Inspiring elders (link)
66 - *Lurker* - Shaky landings in Wellington's wind (link)
70 - *Lurker* - National Geographic photo competition (link)
90 - *Sam* - What a nutritionist would order at Macdonalds (link)
91 - *Darowil* - The Ashes (link)
95 - *Lurker* - Signs of a craft addiction (funny)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- will check out the recipes later!

Edit; just discovered something, reading the recipes backwards helps me pick up where Sam has interjected the auto biographical comments.
Sorry the Max is being such a pain, Sam- you certainly don't want those sorts of surprises you are fearing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think that coffee concentrate would send my eyeballs rattling! Ha ha. And now I want a Frosty as well from Wendy's--haven't had one of those in ages.

I finished the second try at polishing the pattern for the crochet shawl but still found errors...so am thinking perhaps I will need to do it one more time. Argh. Well, it is a process, and this one still doesn't have a name. Hope to get the larger one blocked and pics this weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful start to our new week. Next Friday will be the beginning of KAP or for some, it will start on Wednesday. Most of us will probably arrive on Friday I would think. Off to get more things done while I can.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam thank goodness I'm not the only one with a dog who has a mind of her own . She also sometimes refuses to come in the house for my husband 
I hope the weather stays nice for your families camping trip 

Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
Lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


You're baaaaaaaaaack! YAY!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're baaaaaaaaaack! YAY!


Yes I am. Problems with my laptop but on my phone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


Hello melody welcome back


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


Yes you made it to page1! So lovely to have you posting again- I just saw your post of what you've been knitting- fantastic work!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Sort of jumping back and forth to a few sites to catch up. Will be back later


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


Great to have you back, Mel.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great recipes Sam, and summary ladies. Thank you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam thank goodness I'm not the only one with a dog who has a mind of her own . She also sometimes refuses to come in the house for my husband
> I hope the weather stays nice for your families camping trip
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary
> Sonja


the weather has been lovely all week so they should be having lovely weather. max is a one man dog - is actually the living definition of a one man dog - he adores gary and of course gary adores max - max will sit beside his at the table and gary will have his had on max while he eats.

he finally came into my house last night and spent the night - three large dogs in a very small space. lol hickory claimed the bed along with sophie kitty - blanco claimed my chair - think max slept out on the porch - but with the door open he could come in if he wanted - not sure where tip kitty - could have been on the shelf in the clothes closet - her favorite spot.

so it's coming along. i will probably just keep them here until the kids get back and then there will bedlam to see who gets in the house first - the children or the dogs. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


way to go melody - so good to see you - and how are you tonight? very good to have you back. --- sam 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will need to post it here so we can all oooh and aaaah. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes you made it to page1! So lovely to have you posting again- I just saw your post of what you've been knitting- fantastic work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought you crocheters might like this. --- sam

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/4325/how-to-crochet-a-flower-part-1?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen - maybe you should try this next year. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/straw-bale-gardening/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=19ee824d87-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-19ee824d87-60616885


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes and great start. I am imagining you and the animals, Sam, and hoping that all goes well with the camping family. Perhaps you will, indeed, get to go up to the camp for a bit. It might be fun to get out of the house. 
Beautiful weather here, cooler today, almost getting into fall today. We had rain this morning, which was very welcome. 
Thanks for the summaries, always a highlight of my reading.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, so happy you are back. Big hug.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JUlie I LOVED the cartoon you posted at the end of the last TP. Fits me to a T.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo from Dianna Keen just now- rain over the river


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUlie I LOVED the cartoon you posted at the end of the last TP. Fits me to a T.


 :thumbup: I thought it really funny- knew some would connect! I do the one more row that becomes so many more!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Melody! It is so wonderful that you back with us. I am so thrilled to hear of the jumps in recovery you have made. You have been so missed.


gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your "small" house sound like my house; be careful not to trip over all the animals. It is a challenge here at times.


thewren said:


> the weather has been lovely all week so they should be having lovely weather. max is a one man dog - is actually the living definition of a one man dog - he adores gary and of course gary adores max - max will sit beside his at the table and gary will have his had on max while he eats.
> 
> he finally came into my house last night and spent the night - three large dogs in a very small space. lol hickory claimed the bed along with sophie kitty - blanco claimed my chair - think max slept out on the porch - but with the door open he could come in if he wanted - not sure where tip kitty - could have been on the shelf in the clothes closet - her favorite spot.
> 
> so it's coming along. i will probably just keep them here until the kids get back and then there will bedlam to see who gets in the house first - the children or the dogs. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does look interesting Sam. Will show it to Brantley for sure.


thewren said:


> hey gwen - maybe you should try this next year. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/straw-bale-gardening/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=19ee824d87-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-19ee824d87-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The reason I so many times end up not going to bed until the wee hours of the morning....one more row....one more game....always one more something....LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I thought it really funny- knew some would connect! I do the one more row that becomes so many more!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go fee the cats....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The reason I so many times end up not going to bed until the wee hours of the morning....one more row....one more game....always one more something....LOL


 :thumbup: I have given up the computer games, now- not played one in an age- I use KP in general to keep me knitting!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will post what I have on the phone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


These are so great Mel!

Edit: every time I look you've added more Mel! WELL DONE! The Knitting Ninja returns!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome back Mel !! Wonderful knitting as usual.
Sam, sounds like a zoo or circus or both.
Another work week done!! Yeh!! But schools will be starting soon, where does the days go. We have fall decorations out and they look so nice and they are being bought everyday. 90 degrees today and very humid, but out the door the pumpkins went.
Will do some baking and freezing this weekend..


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work Mel.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So as you can see I have been bored and knitting like a ninja.
Lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


The ninja knitter is back!!!! You are knitting so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So as you can see I have been bored and knitting like a ninja.
> Lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Re: How To Whiten Teeth Naturally With Turmeric by Heather.

Oh Sam and everyone else I read this in your recipes and LOL I went upstairs to my bathroom and tried it.................
Hilarious....... Have you tried it? Well just imagine an old white haired lady brushing and scrubbing away with an old toothbrush trying the Turmeric to whiten her teeth. 
Guess what!!! It works...... or at least I think so.
Anyway - now, this is a little gross but have to share with you all.
Imagine when the time came to spit the Turmeric out and then rinse my mouth, LOL, the basin looked like, oh dear it was yukky.......... Ha! But I am still laughing and running my tongue along my teeth. They are Really Smooth.

Thought you would like to enjoy reading my little adventure/experiment with the Turmeric.

Haven't been commenting myself, but am reading along and have kept up with KTP for the 3rd week running.
Just very busy in my life and too many other sad things going on, not with myself but friends and family. Am truly hoping that things will begin to turn around to be a happier August than June & July were. Still I myself am well and happy with my own life.

Finished stripping the last 2 walls of wallpaper in the 2nd bedroom, this will hopefully be the last of my renovations. Buying the paint perhaps tomorrow and will paint as I feel inclined to do so. Also stripped my deck and waiting for that to dry to apply a water sealer, hopefully I can finish that tomorrow afternoon.

One last comment, so sorry I'm not able to be with you all at the KTP gathering next week, again my family comes 1st and my friend can't travel till at least March of next year. Hopefully there will be another KTP 2016, also hoping that I will be able to attend.

Love to all, birthday wishes to all, special hugs for those in need.
Kiwifrau


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Melody, how great to see you posting again. I can't even imagine how high your stacks of knitted projects would reach if you had been knitting at ninja speed all this time!!!

I am so grateful to God that you are on your way to, hopefully, a complete recovery. No return trips down this road, please, Mel. I'm getting too old for that. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine is usually "just one more piece" or "just one more game of hearts". --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The reason I so many times end up not going to bed until the wee hours of the morning....one more row....one more game....always one more something....LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness melody - you have been knitting up a storm - 35 pairs of fingerless mitts - wow. so good to see you back. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Re: How To Whiten Teeth Naturally With Turmeric by Heather.
> 
> Oh Sam and everyone else I read this in your recipes and LOL I went upstairs to my bathroom and tried it.................
> Hilarious....... Have you tried it? Well just imagine an old white haired lady brushing and scrubbing away with an old toothbrush trying the Turmeric to whiten her teeth.
> ...


you will have bright white teeth before you know it. yeah kiwifrau for trying it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

you will be missed at this year's kap but hopefully you will be able to come next year - rest assured - there will be one next year even if i have to plan it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

sending lots of healing energy to you and yours. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the weather has been lovely all week so they should be having lovely weather. max is a one man dog - is actually the living definition of a one man dog - he adores gary and of course gary adores max - max will sit beside his at the table and gary will have his had on max while he eats.
> 
> he finally came into my house last night and spent the night - three large dogs in a very small space. lol hickory claimed the bed along with sophie kitty - blanco claimed my chair - think max slept out on the porch - but with the door open he could come in if he wanted - not sure where tip kitty - could have been on the shelf in the clothes closet - her favorite spot.
> 
> so it's coming along. i will probably just keep them here until the kids get back and then there will bedlam to see who gets in the house first - the children or the dogs. lol --- sam


The dogs they will win every time just push right though😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


If the pain is to bas go to the hospital. Always listen to your body.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


How is it now? Sonja!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


Don't ignore it. It could be something serious. I know you have a lot going on with your son and DH, but you must take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you will have bright white teeth before you know it. yeah kiwifrau for trying it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> you will be missed at this year's kap but hopefully you will be able to come next year - rest assured - there will be one next year even if i have to plan it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> sending lots of healing energy to you and yours. --- sam


Kiwifrau your post made me laugh . I am going to have to try this now
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Don't ignore it. It could be something serious. I know you have a lot going on with your son and DH, but you must take care of yourself as well.


Hello Mary and Julie 
The pain killers have started to work . Still uncomfortable to move . I have had a look but can't see anything wrong no swelling or any thing. Will see how it is in the proper morning 
Hopefully I can soon go back to sleep 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

need to go and tend to max for the night - make sure the little kitties - of which we have two - one bottle fed by heidi for about eight weeks or so - actually a lot longer - i think it was just born. we have a pet hospital sign out front - NOT - but heidi is the first one they think of. lol i saw the little kitties this morning when i was over - having a grand time on the porch - i would really like to lock the door. they may just find themselves on the porch for the night. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Mary and Julie
> The pain killers have started to work . Still uncomfortable to move . I have had a look but can't see anything wrong no swelling or any thing. Will see how it is in the proper morning
> Hopefully I can soon go back to sleep
> Sonja


Please do go to the hospital if it is worse in the morning. Call me paranoid but it would not hurt to get it checked out. I am nervous about blood clots now.

I am off for the night. Check in with you tomorrow.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Frost in the hinterlands of New Zealand- Bronwen had snow over-night.

Somewhere in the South Island.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

With all the amazing recipes posted by Sam and then he said he is going to Wendy's to eat those killer fries and as if that's enough, a high fat calorie drink!!! For shame!!! He is supposed to be a good influence on us, isn't he? Well, at least he posted some healthy recipes for those of us who try to be good. It must be nice to be able to leave one's door open at night. I loved your comment about using the last facial recipe. You and me both!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot before getting some sleep. 

Healing energies going out to those in need hugs to every one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way sharon to wrap you up in warm healing energy. i know something about neuropathy. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Frost in the hinterlands of New Zealand- Bronwen had snow over-night.
> 
> Somewhere in the South Island.


beautiful picture julie - getting a little late for snow isn't it? :-( :-( :-( 
those are some nasty looking potholes - we have those here also. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey 81brighteyes - good to see you. i don't eat like that very often - it just sounded good - had i not read hungry girl's blog and read about the baconnator fries i would have never gone. but i had to try them since the she said they were so high in fat, etc - lots of calories - the recipe i gave - Bacon 'n Cheese Turnip Fries - were her answer to the baconnator fries. i may have to try them to see how they hold up to the bnfries.

the fries were good i admit - think i could do a better job of putting them together but then i'm not serving fast food. the chili was very good - the best for fast food in my opinion - the frosty was ok - for some reason it just did not taste good - i mean it was good - think my palate was just not in the mood for chocolate. back to my mashed potatoes tonight. lol --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> With all the amazing recipes posted by Sam and then he said he is going to Wendy's to eat those killer fries and as if that's enough, a high fat calorie drink!!! For shame!!! He is supposed to be a good influence on us, isn't he? Well, at least he posted some healthy recipes for those of us who try to be good. It must be nice to be able to leave one's door open at night. I loved your comment about using the last facial recipe. You and me both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful picture julie - getting a little late for snow isn't it? :-( :-( :-(
> those are some nasty looking potholes - we have those here also. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: --- sam


It is a bit unpredictable, especially at this time of year- often comes with lambing and calving. I agree- the potholes do look rather bad- maybe they have lots of frosts there- the hills have to be the Southern Alps, or the Kaikoura Range.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

being that their winters are harsher than yours - are there summer hotter and more humid than yours? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit unpredictable, especially at this time of year- often comes with lambing and calving. I agree- the potholes do look rather bad- maybe they have lots of frosts there- the hills have to be the Southern Alps, or the Kaikoura Range.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> being that their winters are harsher than yours - are there summer hotter and more humid than yours? --- sam


No not more humid- very much drier, Summer often hotter, Winters much colder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Loved the coffee recipes, Sam. Thank you. Thank you KateB for the digest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the cat lovers amongst us!

http://digg.com/video/dear-kitten-a-domestic-primer-from-one-cat-to-another

Edit: thanks to Forestsmum1


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone. Sort of jumping back and forth to a few sites to catch up. Will be back later


Great to see you again😊


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


Brilliant, absolutely brilliant😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


Oh dear. I do hope you improve. Very worrying.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Frost in the hinterlands of New Zealand- Bronwen had snow over-night.
> 
> Somewhere in the South Island.


It looks beautiful but must be very cold.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Please do go to the hospital if it is worse in the morning. Call me paranoid but it would not hurt to get it checked out. I am nervous about blood clots now.
> 
> I am off for the night. Check in with you tomorrow.


Thank you Mel for your concern. It is not painful this morning just stiff and sore . I'm thinking it was more to do with trapped nerves , maybe my body complaining about the amount of time sitting in hard unyielding hospital chairs this last week plus it is the leg that I damaged in my accident so it's obviously going to be the first to complain . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


Sorry to here of your fall Sharon 
Hope it is not to painful now . You seem to be very busy sorting out your home . Wish I could do the same . Things seem to be accumulating when I'm not looking . I have a large cupboard and a smaller one that are full to the brim . Really need sorting . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Frost in the hinterlands of New Zealand- Bronwen had snow over-night.
> 
> Somewhere in the South Island.


Beautiful Julie . I love going out for walks when the weather is beautiful like that and so does mishka 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> beautiful picture julie - getting a little late for snow isn't it? :-( :-( :-(
> those are some nasty looking potholes - we have those here also. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: --- sam


I was thinking that about the weather too Sam but isn't that the way it goes . 
Made me smile about the potholes . There are plenty of them here too 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot. Wow another week has gone by! Sam did you get to have your unhealthy fries etc? LOL They sounded yummy to me. I hope you are coping with the letting in and out of the cats and dogs.  

Mum was a bit unsettled today... anxious, fidgety and restless but couldnt explain why. I rang earlier and they told me that one of the carers sat with her for a little while and calmed her. I have suggested they may check for a UTI again. I hope it isnt though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So as you can see I have been bored and knitting like a ninja.
> Lol


Brilliant to have you back Mel, and as for the knitting all I can say is WOW!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


I hope your meds have worked Sonja.
Edit - I see you say they have. Don't let it go on without getting it checked though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


Oh Sharon you didn't need this! I hope it's easier today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I hope your meds have worked Sonja.
> Edit - I see you say they have. Don't let it go on without getting it checked though.


Really painful in middle of night I couldn't even stand on it which was a bit of a fun dance when I decided I needed the bathroom . This morning its uncomfortable to walk on but  a 100% better than last night 
Going to have a walk with the dog see if I can walk the stiffness out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


And its so exciting to have you back again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great to have you back, Mel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the weather has been lovely all week so they should be having lovely weather. max is a one man dog - is actually the living definition of a one man dog - he adores gary and of course gary adores max - max will sit beside his at the table and gary will have his had on max while he eats.
> 
> he finally came into my house last night and spent the night - three large dogs in a very small space. lol hickory claimed the bed along with sophie kitty - blanco claimed my chair - think max slept out on the porch - but with the door open he could come in if he wanted - not sure where tip kitty - could have been on the shelf in the clothes closet - her favorite spot.
> 
> so it's coming along. i will probably just keep them here until the kids get back and then there will bedlam to see who gets in the house first - the children or the dogs. lol --- sam


Clearly the family got away- and did you get your Wendys- or couldn't you be bothered going out by the time they finally got away? Yes I asee you did- and it wan't as good you had anticipated.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are so great Mel!
> 
> Edit: every time I look you've added more Mel! WELL DONE! The Knitting Ninja returns!


DITTO !!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


You've sure got a lot done while you have been missing. Some lovley stuff in there. I'm sure you must be releved that you can still knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> being that their winters are harsher than yours - are there summer hotter and more humid than yours? --- sam


When I was there in November (I think) it was snowing down in the South Island.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> With all the amazing recipes posted by Sam and then he said he is going to Wendy's to eat those killer fries and as if that's enough, a high fat calorie drink!!! For shame!!! He is supposed to be a good influence on us, isn't he? Well, at least he posted some healthy recipes for those of us who try to be good. It must be nice to be able to leave one's door open at night. I loved your comment about using the last facial recipe. You and me both!


Sam can afford to take in that many calories to his body! Unfortunately, most of us can't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Julie . I love going out for walks when the weather is beautiful like that and so does mishka
> Sonja


Mind you, that is why I posted it! I think it was a promo photo for Air New Zealand!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one came to me via Ringo's Breeder, who is in her 80's.

HOW VERY TRUE!

My mum used to cut chicken, chop eggs and

spread butter on bread on the same cutting board with the same knife

and no bleach, but we didn't seem to get food poisoning.



Our school sandwiches were wrapped in wax

paper in a brown paper bag, not in ice pack coolers, but I can't

remember getting e. Coli 





Almost all of us would have rather gone

swimming in the lake or at the beach instead of a pristine pool (talk

about boring), no beach closures then. 





We all took PE ..... And risked permanent

injury with a pair of Dunlop sandshoes instead of having

cross-training athletic shoes with air cushion soles and built in

light reflectors that cost as much as a small car. I can't recall any

injuries but they must have happened because they tell us how much safer we are now. 





We got the cane for doing something wrong at

school, they used to call it discipline yet we all grew up to accept

the rules and to honour & respect those older than us.





We had 50 kids in our class and we all

learned to read and write, do maths and spell almost all the words

needed to write a grammatically correct letter......., FUNNY THAT!! 





We all said prayers in school irrespective of

our religion, sang the national anthem and no one got upset.





Staying in detention after school caught all

sorts of negative attention we wish we hadn't got. 





I thought that I was supposed to accomplish

something before I was allowed to be proud of myself. 





I just can't recall how bored we were

without computers, Play Station, Nintendo, X-box or 270 digital TV

cable stations. We weren't!! 





Oh yeah .... And where was the antibiotics

and sterilisation kit when I got that bee sting? I could have been killed! 





We played "King of the Hill" on piles of

gravel left on vacant building sites and when we got hurt, mum pulled

out the 2/6p bottle of iodine and then we got our backside spanked.

Now it's a trip to the emergency room, followed by a 10 day dose of

antibiotics and then mum calls the lawyer to sue the contractor for

leaving a horribly vicious pile of gravel where it was such a threat. 





To top it off, not a single person I knew had

ever been told that they were from a dysfunctional family. How could

we possibly have known that? 





We never needed to get into group therapy

and/or anger management classes. We were obviously so duped by so many

societal ills, that we didn't even notice that the entire country

wasn't taking Prozac! 





How did we ever survive? 





LOVE TO ALL OF US WHO SHARED THIS ERA.





AND TO ALL WHO DIDN'T, SORRY FOR WHAT YOU MISSED. 





WOULDN'T TRADE IT FOR ANYTHING! 





Pass this to someone and remember that

life's most simple pleasures are very often the best. 





AAAAh, those WERE the days!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Wow another week has gone by! Sam did you get to have your unhealthy fries etc? LOL They sounded yummy to me. I hope you are coping with the letting in and out of the cats and dogs.
> 
> Mum was a bit unsettled today... anxious, fidgety and restless but couldnt explain why. I rang earlier and they told me that one of the carers sat with her for a little while and calmed her. I have suggested they may check for a UTI again. I hope it isnt though.


Oh boy! Please let it be the simple answer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


So sorry to hear about your fall. Even more painful when you already have metal rods. Do the rods make your feet feel colder in the winter months?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was there in November (I think) it was snowing down in the South Island.


You did strike an exceptionally bad Spring, Margaret! That is NOT normal, we always gauge tomato planting by Labour Day- approximately 24th October. Tomatoes do NOT thrive in the snow!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam can afford to take in that many calories to his body! Unfortunately, most of us can't.


Sadly, that is definitely true, Mary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The second one though there are a number of things I won't eat on bread becuase they were so aweful after sitting in the sun for hours before lunch time. This is why I never eat Peanut Paste on bread or like vegemite. Fortunately I will still eat cheese on sandwiches but only if they are fresh. One of our favourite lunches was dripping with salt! We loved it when we ran out of marg to spread the bread with because we had to have dripping. My sister who is a teacher laughs and says if a child was sent to school with those today the parents would likely face abuse accusations. Mind you how many familes would have dripping these days?

And now I am of to bed. 
We did lose the cricket having needed less than half the time available to do so. Also lost the series
But my footy team have kept alive their slim finals chances by winning and the team most likely to make it ahead of us lost.
Tomorrow I am spending the day at the Port Adelaide markets finding out how the stall Feats in Socks are using for around 6 months works. ALso taking the few socks we have not exhibited as soemone might buy some. 
So you won't see me until tomorrow evening- and maybe not then as I may be exhausted. (well Ihope you don't as it will mean I'm not sleeping and after not slepping last night and with a full day I do need to sleep).

David has just home from a work related thing and came up and laughed. I have an ad Girlfriend Wanted for James. And under it is the KP Quick Reply box. So David wanted to know why I was sending a quick reply for James :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You did strike an exceptionally bad Spring, Margaret! That is NOT normal, we always gauge tomato planting by Labour Day- approximately 24th October. Tomatoes do NOT thrive in the snow!!!!!


I once missed snow in Tasmania by a day- New Years Day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just marking my place for now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Kiwifrau your post made me laugh . I am going to have to try this now
> Sonja


Let us know what you think of it......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morn to you all, I'm so behind, Thursday we had to take my aunt to her doctor appointment and after that, getting on the computer to read was out the window, when I got home from guitar lessons, I practiced for a couple hours, then I got started talking on fb chat to family member, Lord did we talk, 3 + hours, :roll: But it was good, we need it, haven't really talked in 4 years, that's just sad, but she had to get over her snit. 
So, Sam is on house duty, glad that Max is starting to comply with the plan, grudgingly perhaps but complying. 
Yesterday was a fast and furious trip to Cheyenne for last minute things for KAP and lunch stuff for David, I want to have all his stuff for the next week ready so he just has to gather it up and make his sandwiches (he really is capable, but I try to make it easy when I'm gone). 
Okay, the coffee recipes are a total :thumbup: But that's as far as I've gotten on recipes, have to finish looking at them. 
Margaret and Kate, and Julie if you helped this week, the summaries are wonderful!!!!
Okay, try to get caught up on this week before we have to leave the house, then I'll start working on the last couple days of last week (maybe). 
Have a great day all!!!!
Melody, wonderful to have you back, hoping that you are back to stay and doing wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


Those are wonderful, your hands have not been idle. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


Hopefully it's nothing major, just a pinched nerve or something, you do not need one more thing to worry about just now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, what wonderful knitting Gagesmom. Swedenme, a worry about your leg. Of course, the first thing that comes to my mind, as well as others, is a blood clot in the leg. I'm suggesting a check with your family physician. I love the pictures, so nice to see other parts of the world. 
Julie, hope your throat is feeling a bit better and that your cold is NOT moving down into your chest.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it. 

I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch. 

Mel good to see you back again. Sonja please get your leg checked out, don't leave it. 
Healing energy to all those in need HUGS for all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme, hope you are feeling better. 
Mellie, you truly are a knitting ninja. Love the fingerless mitts. I just made a pair for DGD.
VAbeachnonnie, so sorry you broke your toe, sounds painful.
Hoping to continue straightening craft room. So annoying to haveto untangle tangled yarn. Think I will start saving old socks and put each ball in its own sock so it can't play with it's neighbor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought you crocheters might like this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/4325/how-to-crochet-a-flower-part-1?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter


Oh what a cute flower 👍👍👍😍😍 I may have to make a few of these


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nana Caren, the cloths and breakfast all look good. 
Julie, are you any better today?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


Wow you have been busy. 👍👍👍👍👍 they all look lovely


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Nana Caren, the cloths and breakfast all look good.
> Julie, are you any better today?


Thank you very much. Any word on when you get to move into your new place?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. Any word on when you get to move into your new place?


Sadly not yet. My son will be contacting the solicitor on Monday now that he is back from holiday. Last news was that they were still chasing answers to their questions.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


 :shock: My word! How busy you have been! :thumbup: Love them all, especially the monster pants!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


 Those look great and the breakfast is super
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel for your concern. It is not painful this morning just stiff and sore . I'm thinking it was more to do with trapped nerves , maybe my body complaining about the amount of time sitting in hard unyielding hospital chairs this last week plus it is the leg that I damaged in my accident so it's obviously going to be the first to complain .
> Sonja


I find that if I don't get up from my office chair regularly and stretch/walk around, by the end of the day, my legs will feel weird. And it's a pretty comfortable chair--hope you're better by the hour and the pain doesn't come back.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got the fats mixed and the lye solution mixed and now both have to cool, and then I'll have (I hope) a batch of super simple soap by the end of the day. I decided to make half the recipe (not sure how much the molds hold, so have to test the volume there), and just use the simplest one to get started again--later, hope to make the oatmeal/honey and honey/cream soaps (my favorite). It's been a long time, so I hope it all comes back to me!

Meanwhile, I frogged the wrap I was working on (the one that matched the hat I posted a while back). For some reason, the twists weren't looking quite right--what I get for trying to wing it!--so I will be doing a bit more charting, I think, before I start again. I have socks in progress that I can't seem to make myself work on...and then I decided that I would make some "cozies" for my plants to use up leftover acrylic worsted weight yarn--I'd put the "baby" plants in coffee cans (plastic) for lack of real pots when I separated them from the "mama" plants (they were overcrowded)...needless to say, it wasn't very attractive! I had more than I realized! But have already done 3 and working on a 4th and think I may need 3 or 4 more on top of those. It's mindless, really, so works well when watching TV or other distractions are around.

Off to do something else now, sending healing thoughts, hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The second one though there are a number of things I won't eat on bread becuase they were so aweful after sitting in the sun for hours before lunch time. This is why I never eat Peanut Paste on bread or like vegemite. Fortunately I will still eat cheese on sandwiches but only if they are fresh. One of our favourite lunches was dripping with salt! We loved it when we ran out of marg to spread the bread with because we had to have dripping. My sister who is a teacher laughs and says if a child was sent to school with those today the parents would likely face abuse accusations. Mind you how many familes would have dripping these days?
> 
> And now I am of to bed.
> We did lose the cricket having needed less than half the time available to do so. Also lost the series
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My last pop-up froze my screen grrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I once missed snow in Tasmania by a day- New Years Day.


Maybe God thinks you need the cooler weather?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Incredible work Mellie! You have been very productive! What pattern did you use for the cardigan?


gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, what wonderful knitting Gagesmom. Swedenme, a worry about your leg. Of course, the first thing that comes to my mind, as well as others, is a blood clot in the leg. I'm suggesting a check with your family physician. I love the pictures, so nice to see other parts of the world.
> Julie, hope your throat is feeling a bit better and that your cold is NOT moving down into your chest.


Not much better- cough getting worse- breathing a bit difficult- but that is my sinuses. However I can still hear myself talk- so it is not yet a laryngitis!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sonja! I'm getting on here late and am hoping the pain is now gone. Believe me I now how disabling leg pain can be.


Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH Sharon! That sounds very painful. I do hope it heals quickly for you. Be careful!


vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Nana Caren, the cloths and breakfast all look good.
> Julie, are you any better today?


Not much, dear, thanks for checking on me! Trying to conserve my talking for later in the day, when I have to teach again. Need to mix up some more Apple Cider Vinegar and honey.
Roll on Monday- Praying for some better news for you at last.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been at the sewing machine the past few hours. Taking a break. Will take a nap and then get back to work. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it's nothing major, just a pinched nerve or something, you do not need one more thing to worry about just now.


Definitly something to do with a trapped nerve because every time I put weight on it I get pain . Think it will be pain killers before I go to bed 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


What lovely cloths Caren I really like all the bright colours you have used 
Legs being a bit of a pain pun intended but I'm putting up with it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow you have been busy. 👍👍👍👍👍 they all look lovely


I agree Mel all your knitting is lovely . I still haven't got round to knitting them monster pant s
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been at the sewing machine the past few hours. Taking a break. Will take a nap and then get back to work. TTYL


I'm very curious to what you are busy making Gwen 
Can't wait to find out
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love kate davis's designs - would never attempt them but they are beautiful. here is her wedding which i found to be very moving even though it is just pictures. check out her bouquet. and taking the dog along i thought was priceless. --- sam

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/08/our-wedding-at-finlaggan/?blogsub=subscribed#blog_subscription-4


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love kate davis's designs - would never attempt them but they are beautiful. here is her wedding which i found to be very moving even though it is just pictures. check out her bouquet. and taking the dog along i thought was priceless. --- sam
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/08/our-wedding-at-finlaggan/?blogsub=subscribed#blog_subscription-4


Thank you Sam , I enjoyed taking a look . What beautiful pictures and her whole wedding outfit was beautiful and so was the dogs . Didn't realise who she was till I saw the pictures and realised I had admired all her work 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morn to you all, I'm so behind, Thursday we had to take my aunt to her doctor appointment and after that, getting on the computer to read was out the window, when I got home from guitar lessons, I practiced for a couple hours, then I got started talking on fb chat to family member, Lord did we talk, 3 + hours, :roll: But it was good, we need it, haven't really talked in 4 years, that's just sad, but she had to get over her snit.
> So, Sam is on house duty, glad that Max is starting to comply with the plan, grudgingly perhaps but complying.
> Yesterday was a fast and furious trip to Cheyenne for last minute things for KAP and lunch stuff for David, I want to have all his stuff for the next week ready so he just has to gather it up and make his sandwiches (he really is capable, but I try to make it easy when I'm gone).
> Okay, the coffee recipes are a total :thumbup: But that's as far as I've gotten on recipes, have to finish looking at them.
> ...


So how many days will it take you and Marla to get to Defiance, OH? That is quite a journey to make and we are so delighted that you are joining us this year.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, you are such a good sport. Sometimes, I just can't resist teasing you and you always know that's all it is. I enjoy reading recipes far more than making them these days, especially when it's 104 degrees in the shade. Most of the parking lots have little if any shade so that after you have been in a store for a few minutes, you open your car door to an oven and you become the item that gets cooked. Thank you for making sure that we always have a Tea Party. Wishing all a good, healthy, and comfortable weekend.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.

Have a great one, bettyirene!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


Matthew still has his cloth from last year on his desk! I am sure that he will enjoy another one. I took him to a yarn shop today and he picked out yarn that he fell in love with. I asked what I was to do with it and he said I could do whatever I wanted to. He just loved the color and feel of the yarn. A yarn monster has been created. He sold some of his cards at the yarn shop and at the pet store across the street. The pet store keeps his cards on display and pay him at the end of the month for any sales that he has. He was delighted and dropped off his two newest designs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday bettyirene. May your day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link to Kate Davies wedding. The pictures are so beautiful and how lovely to see more of Scotland. It must have been delightful with the playing of the bagpipes as well. Such a happy looking couple. Even a plaid for their dog. Sorry, I forgot the name.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ten weeks old already!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the prose that Ringo's breeder sent to Julie. Although I have lived in the United States all my life, our lives were the same for us during the "Good Old Days". Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, as it turns out, half a recipe is just perfect for filling all the molds I have, so now I wait 24 hours, pop the new bars out, and set them to curing, hoping they've turned out! I scented them with clary sage, as that should make a good pick-me-up for morning washing. 

And now I find I'm really hungry again--must be lunch time.

Be back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


Oh no, you are in need of bubble wrap, I'm glad it wasn't any worse than it is, it will certainly be painful enough though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Frost in the hinterlands of New Zealand- Bronwen had snow over-night.
> 
> Somewhere in the South Island.


Lovely!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i love kate davis's designs - would never attempt them but they are beautiful. here is her wedding which i found to be very moving even though it is just pictures. check out her bouquet. and taking the dog along i thought was priceless. --- sam
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/08/our-wedding-at-finlaggan/?blogsub=subscribed#blog_subscription-4


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Wow another week has gone by! Sam did you get to have your unhealthy fries etc? LOL They sounded yummy to me. I hope you are coping with the letting in and out of the cats and dogs.
> 
> Mum was a bit unsettled today... anxious, fidgety and restless but couldnt explain why. I rang earlier and they told me that one of the carers sat with her for a little while and calmed her. I have suggested they may check for a UTI again. I hope it isnt though.


I hope that it's not a UTI and it's just the being in a new place and not knowing what to do with herself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one came to me via Ringo's Breeder, who is in her 80's.
> 
> HOW VERY TRUE!
> 
> ...


Sad but true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


Lovely cloths, the breakfast looks fantastic, I'm hungry, better go find something more substantial than toast, but the toast was yummy, Asiago bread fresh from the farmers market this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly not yet. My son will be contacting the solicitor on Monday now that he is back from holiday. Last news was that they were still chasing answers to their questions.


My goodness you sure are getting the run around over this sale. Fingers still crossed for you it will happen soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely cloths, the breakfast looks fantastic, I'm hungry, better go find something more substantial than toast, but the toast was yummy, Asiago bread fresh from the farmers market this morning.


thank you, was a nice change from smoothies or just toast. Mmmmm your toast sounds wonderful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What lovely cloths Caren I really like all the bright colours you have used
> Legs being a bit of a pain pun intended but I'm putting up with it
> Sonja


Thank you, I enjoy crocheting the cloths, in as many clouds as possible. My one friend says it makes doing chores a bit more cheery. 
Sending healing thoughts your way. How is the rest of your family doing? I hope things are better for your oldest son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


She's beautiful Kate . A little smiler and still got all the lovely dark hair 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I enjoy crocheting the cloths, in as many clouds as possible. My one friend says it makes doing chores a bit more cheery.
> Sending healing thoughts your way. How is the rest of your family doing? I hope things are better for your oldest son.


Hopefully if all goes well they will put the line in and start the chemo the beginning of the week but he is still saying he is getting to hot 
Doesn't help that we have had quite a few really warm days 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much better- cough getting worse- breathing a bit difficult- but that is my sinuses. However I can still hear myself talk- so it is not yet a laryngitis!


I certainly hope it doesn't become laryngitis at any point. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly something to do with a trapped nerve because every time I put weight on it I get pain . Think it will be pain killers before I go to bed
> Sonja


I hate when I do that, I get a nerve caught in my hip every so often and it hurts like the devil.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew still has his cloth from last year on his desk! I am sure that he will enjoy another one. I took him to a yarn shop today and he picked out yarn that he fell in love with. I asked what I was to do with it and he said I could do whatever I wanted to. He just loved the color and feel of the yarn. A yarn monster has been created. He sold some of his cards at the yarn shop and at the pet store across the street. The pet store keeps his cards on display and pay him at the end of the month for any sales that he has. He was delighted and dropped off his two newest designs.


I am so glad he likes the cloth, it makes me happy to know they are loved. He will have another one this year. Oh it is always a pleasure when a yarn monster has been created, I have created many of them over the years. 😱😁😳 now they all think they need to buy yarn every time I take them into the store. How wonderful that he is selling more of his cards. That is very nice of the let store to display and sel them. Mathew's drawings are getting better every time I see them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So how many days will it take you and Marla to get to Defiance, OH? That is quite a journey to make and we are so delighted that you are joining us this year.


Marla and I will be there Thursday afternoon and plan on leaving to head home in the wee hours of Monday morning.  And by wee morning I mean probably 2 or so am. 
It will be wonderful to see you all also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday from me too!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, as it turns out, half a recipe is just perfect for filling all the molds I have, so now I wait 24 hours, pop the new bars out, and set them to curing, hoping they've turned out! I scented them with clary sage, as that should make a good pick-me-up for morning washing.
> 
> And now I find I'm really hungry again--must be lunch time.
> 
> Be back later.


Does your home smell lovely making all that soap 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


How the time flies. She sure is a happy cutie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully if all goes well they will put the line in and start the chemo the beginning of the week but he is still saying he is getting to hot
> Doesn't help that we have had quite a few really warm days
> Sonja


I do hope they get to put the line in soon for the chemo. No the warmer weather doesn't help at all. Sending cooling healing energies to your son in hopes it might help. Hugs to you I can only imagine how hard it is. My neice passed of cancer a few years back, that was hard enough. Kat was not even 30 yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


Oh my goodness is she ever getting big and quite the sweetheart too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I will be there Thursday afternoon and plan on leaving to head home in the wee hours of Monday morning.  And by wee morning I mean probably 2 or so am.
> It will be wonderful to see you all also.


We will come over on Friday morning so that we can get the meat for the grill out on Saturday evening. It will be made fresh for our group by the butcher shop. We will also cut up some of the fruits and vegetables on Friday morning so they will be fresh enough for Saturday. It is less than 2 hours from our home to Sam's so not a bad drive. It will be fun for you to arrive ahead of so many of us so that you can enjoy some time with Sam and Tami as well as go to the yarn shop. Maybe David will have a run to Michigan so you could possibly see him along the way. That might be a difficult timing of events though. Keep in mind that Rookie lives in the Chicago area and I live in Michigan. If you need anything along the way, let us know. I do wish you and Marla and the four legged family members a safe and enjoyable journey.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


Yea, Mel!!! A huge welcome back!!

Happy Birthday to BettyIrene.

I wish all of your traveling to the KAP safe and enjoyable journeys. We are gearing up here for the arrival of the girls--lots of cleaning going on. I'm beginning to meet the vendors and contractors. I'm told that the fall is the busiest time of the year. I bet it will fly by.

Marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does your home smell lovely making all that soap
> Sonja


A bit overpowering, actually! But the windows are open and the air is moving. Now he wants me to make a chocolate cake!

I'm continuing to send healing & positive energies your way as well. Hang in there!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...The newest family member keeps getting cuter every time you post a picture. What a blessing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I will be there Thursday afternoon and plan on leaving to head home in the wee hours of Monday morning.  And by wee morning I mean probably 2 or so am.
> It will be wonderful to see you all also.


Jamie and I will be arriving sometime Thursday. Depends on what time I can get her moving in the morning. 😬😬😁😁😳😳


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I will be arriving sometime Thursday. Depends on what time I can get her moving in the morning. 😬😬😁😁😳😳


Depends on how well the navigation system guides you as well. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wishing both of you a safe trip as well. Are you leaving on Thursday morning?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Depends on how well the navigation system guides you as well. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wishing both of you a safe trip as well. Are you leaving on Thursday morning?


Very true but my navigation system this year is Jamie. She will get us into Ohio and then we will use her phone, it is the easiest for her. I am hoping to leave about 6 am Thursday morning. I tried to get her to leave Wednesday after work 😁😁😬😬😱 don't think she liked that much. Thank you this will be the first big trip with the new car.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love kate davis's designs - would never attempt them but they are beautiful. here is her wedding which i found to be very moving even though it is just pictures. check out her bouquet. and taking the dog along i thought was priceless. --- sam
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/08/our-wedding-at-finlaggan/?blogsub=subscribed#blog_subscription-4


Thank you for sharing. The wedding photos are beautiful. 
The detox waters you posted get a thumbs up from me, at least the apple cinnamon and the grapefruit, tangerine, cucumber mint ones. 👍👍👍 love them both. I couldn't find cinnamon sticks so just used the teaspoon of powdered cinnamon


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Yea, Mel!!! A huge welcome back!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene.
> 
> ...


Are you going to be able to get away to the lake one more time before the girls arrive? Wishing you a wonderful year with these girls.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for sharing. The wedding photos are beautiful.
> The detox waters you posted get a thumbs up from me, at least the apple cinnamon and the grapefruit, tangerine, cucumber mint ones. 👍👍👍 love them both. I couldn't find cinnamon sticks so just used the teaspoon of powdered cinnamon


Looks quite tasty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:
 

> Very true but my navigation system this year is Jamie. She will get us into Ohio and then we will use her phone, it is the easiest for her. I am hoping to leave about 6 am Thursday morning. I tried to get her to leave Wednesday after work 😁😁😬😬😱 don't think she liked that much. Thank you this will be the first big trip with the new car.


Better gas mileage with the car means more yarn to play with! I will look for pictures of your journey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i love kate davis's designs - would never attempt them but they are beautiful. here is her wedding which i found to be very moving even though it is just pictures. check out her bouquet. and taking the dog along i thought was priceless. --- sam
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/08/our-wedding-at-finlaggan/?blogsub=subscribed#blog_subscription-4


Beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew still has his cloth from last year on his desk! I am sure that he will enjoy another one. I took him to a yarn shop today and he picked out yarn that he fell in love with. I asked what I was to do with it and he said I could do whatever I wanted to. He just loved the color and feel of the yarn. A yarn monster has been created. He sold some of his cards at the yarn shop and at the pet store across the street. The pet store keeps his cards on display and pay him at the end of the month for any sales that he has. He was delighted and dropped off his two newest designs.


That is a great thing for him. I amso pleased.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


...and gorgeous with it! Such a lovely smile.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I am pleased your son,s treatment will go ahead


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for sharing. The wedding photos are beautiful.
> The detox waters you posted get a thumbs up from me, at least the apple cinnamon and the grapefruit, tangerine, cucumber mint ones. 👍👍👍 love them both. I couldn't find cinnamon sticks so just used the teaspoon of powdered cinnamon


Looks scrumy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for sharing. The wedding photos are beautiful.
> The detox waters you posted get a thumbs up from me, at least the apple cinnamon and the grapefruit, tangerine, cucumber mint ones. 👍👍👍 love them both. I couldn't find cinnamon sticks so just used the teaspoon of powdered cinnamon


I thought our store had stopped having the cinnamon sticks, but turns out they are in the bulk food section now. Also check the Mexican food aisle--sometimes it's there when it's not anywhere else.

Just out of the oven are some cinnamon rolls--no yeast--more like a biscuit. I'll let y'all know how they come out; I got the recipe off of Facebook.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks quite tasty.


Yes it is very tasty, I can't help think I might get better nutrients if I were to put it in my vitamin. That way I'm getting the fiber as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Better gas mileage with the car means more yarn to play with! I will look for pictures of your journey.


Yes better gas mileage. I am going to have Jamie post again this year, I know her phone will post and mine won't


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looks scrumy!


Thank you. I plan on trying all of the waters. I almost always drink water with fruit of veggies in it, adds flavour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought our store had stopped having the cinnamon sticks, but turns out they are in the bulk food section now. Also check the Mexican food aisle--sometimes it's there when it's not anywhere else.
> 
> Just out of the oven are some cinnamon rolls--no yeast--more like a biscuit. I'll let y'all know how they come out; I got the recipe off of Facebook.


Some place in the house there is cinnamon sticks, I will have to ask Amy. I usually go to the local health food store to buy cinnamon sticks.

Oh your cinnamon rolls sound good. My sister always made her cinnamon rolls with a biscuit dough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for sharing. The wedding photos are beautiful.
> The detox waters you posted get a thumbs up from me, at least the apple cinnamon and the grapefruit, tangerine, cucumber mint ones. 👍👍👍 love them both. I couldn't find cinnamon sticks so just used the teaspoon of powdered cinnamon


They look delicious , must try them I made a watermelon one that was very refreshing 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty Irene.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look delicious , must try them I made a watermelon one that was very refreshing
> Sonja


Sounds yummy I have not tried watermelon water before. I have been putting cucumber in water since I was little, Mum used to make it for us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, they came out pretty good--but I did mine with Stevia and not the brown sugar (I am sure they will be much better with the real deal--next time!). I did not make the icing this time, since I was going for no sugar so the diabetic can eat them. They were way faster and easier than yeast rolls, of course. So...here's the recipe:

CINNAMON ROLLS 

Ingredients::
1-1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons cold butter
7 to 8 tablespoons milk

FILLING
2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons butter, softened and divided
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Instructions:
In a bowl, combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Stir in milk, a tablespoon at a time, and toss with a fork until mixture forms a ball. Turn dough onto a lightly floured surface; roll into a 7-in. square. Spread with 2 tablespoons butter.
Combine the brown sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over butter. Roll up jellyroll style. Cut into six even slices. Place cut side up in greased pan. Bake at 400° for 18-20 minutes or until golden brown. Melt remaining butter; brush over rolls. Serve warm. Yield: 6 rolls. (you can double the recipe for as many as you want to make)

To Make Icing
2 cups powdered sugar
1 -3 tablespoon half-and-half cream or 1 tablespoon cream, approximate 1 dash salt, optional
1 teaspoon vanilla extract or 1 teaspoon lemon extract or 1 teaspoon orange extract

Directions:
Mix together sugar and enough cream to achieve a spreading consistency. Add extract flavor of your choice and salt (if desired- I omit). Spread over warm still warm cinnamon rolls. This also makes a nice icing for quick breads like banana bread or zucchini bread.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, your DGD is beautiful. Love the dimple.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


So very sorry to hear this --- hope that it's just something temporary. Hope the pain pills kicked in quickly and that you were better before too long of a time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kiwifrau your post made me laugh . I am going to have to try this now
> Sonja


Me, too. I've been reading about how good taking turmeric is for just about everything so I bought some bulk at the health food store to make the turmeric bombs and golden milk so I'll have to try the teeth whitening also; especially since I have a dentist appointment on Monday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna, thanks for the recipe. It will be a keeper.
Julie, Sonja and those in pain, wondering how you are doing today. An update would be welcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


Love to you - hope the foot heels quickly and that it doesn't turn into anything more serious. Clearing out papers is always a good thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too!!


jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope they get to put the line in soon for the chemo. No the warmer weather doesn't help at all. Sending cooling healing energies to your son in hopes it might help. Hugs to you I can only imagine how hard it is. My neice passed of cancer a few years back, that was hard enough. Kat was not even 30 yet.


So sorry to hear of your loss..prayers and hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute little butterball Kaitlin (sp?) is! She sure is getting good mommie-milk! Love her little smile and dimpled chin.


KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, how many are attending the gathering this coming week?

Will someone be posting lots and lots of photo's? I do hope so!

Just finished sealing the flooring on my deck. Wouldn't haven't taken as long as it did except my neighbors were dropping by. Which I didn't mind at all, as I haven't had too much time to be socializing with them and they were asking why!!! Oh dear there are times in ones lives when we would wish for 84 hours in a day, lol! Not to be of course!

My eldest brothers 2nd wife's, eldest daughter has stage 4 cancer and the outlook isn't the greatest for her, I'm really saddened as she has such young children. I keep asking myself, when oh when are they going to find a cure, not fair for so many young ones dying of this horrid disease.

Don't mean to sound morbid, unfortunately like so many others on KTP so many Family or Friends are affected with this horrific disease. 
Plus have had several truly dear friends pass in the last several weeks. Oh dear, I don't mean to ramble on, just get down at times, like many of my friends on KTP. What a blessing it is to have you all, just would have been so lovely to meet some of you next week.

Vent over.....

Supper is cooking, fish and roasted veg's. Rather late, but better late than never. Plus I'm listening to the "Fiddler on the Roof". Would have loved to've seen the musical...........

Happy Birthdays to all celebrating their Birthday today, Hugs for all in need.

To everyone who post photo's, love them all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, BettyIrene.

Safe and happy travels for those who are heading to KAP. Linda and I will be taking off from here bright and early on Friday.

Yesterday at the Stitches Show was great fun. The class with JC Briar on slick set in sleeves was indeed very slick. Some math involved, but great fitting sleeves and I can no adapt some patterns to account for the lymphademia that so many breast cancer women suffer from. I spent my Stitches budget on some books - found old LeisureArts,etc. pamphlets for doilies and table toppers, and doll clothes books. The later class with Elise Duvekot

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-One-Below-Stitch-Fabrics/dp/1933064137

was very good - I realized I had purchased her book back in 2013 so I had her sign it for me. She's also a very good friend of Nancy Marchant so we talked brioche knitting also.

Elise sat with us for the Fashion Show and then the following banquet. Linda and I opted to forego the pajama party as it had been a very long day. The fashion show had over 72 pieces using the yarns and patterns featured by the show sponsors. I found about 20 new projects from the fashion show ... really got the creative juices flowing seeing all the beautiful items - of course on a size 2 model, just about everything looks great. I was surprised to see a lot of yellow colors featured; some with surprising combinations--predominant was a mustard yellow with a dusty purple. It was great fun and I'll make sure that I include the fashion show in my line up for next year also.

I found some cottons and cotton/linen blend yarns on sale to use for the wall doily art so I'm anxious to get that done. As soon as I have the over the head bibs pattern done to pass out at KAP, I'll start on the doilies.

Love seeing the photos of the Caitlyn--what a doll! Also, love the washcloths, Caren and look forward to getting a new one; I've nearly worn the last one out. It sits on my counter as a mat to catch any spills from pouring coffee. Swedenme - hope everything is looking better with the light of a new day. Hope your son's chemo can go forward. It's certainly not a pleasant experience, but if it kills off the cancer, then it is worthwhile experience.

Machriste = hope the start of the school year goes smoothly and Martina - hope you have some good news on the house soon.

Julie - hope you are feeling better each day and Melody - so WONDERFUL to see you on here and love all the neat items you've made in the meantime. Continued good health to you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I've been reading about how good taking turmeric is for just about everything so I bought some bulk at the health food store to make the turmeric bombs and golden milk so I'll have to try the teeth whitening also; especially since I have a dentist appointment on Monday.


What are Turmeric bombs and Golden Milk?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss..prayers and hugs.


Thank you. She always told people she wouldn't live to be 30. In her short life she achieved more than most her age. Her oldest son looks much like her and is a whiz kid, her youngest son is the sweetest kid ever. He has Down syndrome, one of my favorite nephews.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom used to always keep a glass with sliced carrots in the refrigerator for us to snack on. I always loved to drink that water. I hadn't thought of that in years. I need to start doing that.


NanaCaren said:


> Sounds yummy I have not tried watermelon water before. I have been putting cucumber in water since I was little, Mum used to make it for us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom used to always keep a glass with sliced carrots in the refrigerator for us to snack on. I always loved to drink that water. I hadn't thought of that in years. I need to start doing that.


The water was likely packed full of good things for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://empoweredsustenance.com/turmeric-supplement-diy/

http://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/golden-milk.html

For anyone interested in using turmeric as a health supplement. I haven't started yet since I need to find out if it would interact with any medications that I'm taking. Really like the idea of it though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did have the baconnators - i could have done a better job of putting them together but then i am not selling fast food. lol whether they were worth $1.95 is debatable. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Wow another week has gone by! Sam did you get to have your unhealthy fries etc? LOL They sounded yummy to me. I hope you are coping with the letting in and out of the cats and dogs.
> 
> Mum was a bit unsettled today... anxious, fidgety and restless but couldnt explain why. I rang earlier and they told me that one of the carers sat with her for a little while and calmed her. I have suggested they may check for a UTI again. I hope it isnt though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i am finally home - today was heidi's and alexis's birthdays so i drove up to harrison lake to celebrate with them - what a twisty turny way to get there. a little over an hour drive. they have a nice camping spot and everyone seems to be having a great time. they are not too far from the water which the boys like.

a beautiful day - sunny and warm with a nice breeze. think i am too old to go camping anymore - i tend to agree with my dad who thought camping should be done at the hilton. if i had gone for longer i would have needed to take something along to do. should have taken some knitting.

they have to vacate the campsite by one so should be home by two or shortly after. it will be nice to have everyone home and someone else taking care of max. he is again outside refusing to come in. i will try again later.

think i will be going to bed early tonight - weary. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be nice if it would add a little poundage but it never seems to happen. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam can afford to take in that many calories to his body! Unfortunately, most of us can't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i miss those days. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This one came to me via Ringo's Breeder, who is in her 80's.
> 
> HOW VERY TRUE!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum - that is my kind of breakfast. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sorry to hear this --- hope that it's just something temporary. Hope the pain pills kicked in quickly and that you were better before too long of a time.


The painkillers did kick in last night but tonight it's back took some medication at just before midnight and it's done nothing . It's not as painful as last night but it's still hurting , the slightest movement makes it hurt so no sleep for me so far tonight . 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The painkillers did kick in last night but tonight it's back took some medication at just before midnight and it's done nothing . It's not as painful as last night but it's still hurting , the slightest movement makes it hurt so no sleep for me so far tonight .
> Sonja


That's not good...hope it works itself out by tomorrow. Can you tell if it's nerve, muscle or bone pain? If it helps to keep it propped up, then try to do that as much as possible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not good...hope it works itself out by tomorrow. Can you tell if it's nerve, muscle or bone pain? If it helps to keep it propped up, then try to do that as much as possible.


The only it doesn't hurt is if I lay flat on my back and don't move at all which I can't do . I'm almost positive it's nerve . Im going to go search for patterns and try to take my mind of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> What are Turmeric bombs and Golden Milk?


I was wondering that too 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - how are you doing since the last operation? you haven't said much about pain levels or how you are getting along. are we going to need to run to keep up with you at the kap? how did brantley feel after getting back from working? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Sonja! I'm getting on here late and am hoping the pain is now gone. Believe me I now how disabling leg pain can be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't cook much either but i am a whiz in making mashed potatos out of an envelope. lol --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, you are such a good sport. Sometimes, I just can't resist teasing you and you always know that's all it is. I enjoy reading recipes far more than making them these days, especially when it's 104 degrees in the shade. Most of the parking lots have little if any shade so that after you have been in a store for a few minutes, you open your car door to an oven and you become the item that gets cooked. Thank you for making sure that we always have a Tea Party. Wishing all a good, healthy, and comfortable weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i did have the baconnators - i could have done a better job of putting them together but then i am not selling fast food. lol whether they were worth $1.95 is debatable. --- sam


I like hearing about all the different fast foods you have in America but glad we don't have them here . I would almost certainly weigh double at least what I weigh now. Don't have a clue what baconnators are but they sound tasty and now you have made me hungry no way can I have something to eat at 2.54 am 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bettyirene - have a happy birthday day - hope you blew out all your candles with one breath. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is she cute or what? look at those chubby cheeks. a heart breaker already. --- sam



KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't you read a road map? lol you can always catch the ohio turnpike and get on in wauseon which is about thirty miles from here. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Very true but my navigation system this year is Jamie. She will get us into Ohio and then we will use her phone, it is the easiest for her. I am hoping to leave about 6 am Thursday morning. I tried to get her to leave Wednesday after work 😁😁😬😬😱 don't think she liked that much. Thank you this will be the first big trip with the new car.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy sorlenna - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, they came out pretty good--but I did mine with Stevia and not the brown sugar (I am sure they will be much better with the real deal--next time!). I did not make the icing this time, since I was going for no sugar so the diabetic can eat them. They were way faster and easier than yeast rolls, of course. So...here's the recipe:
> 
> CINNAMON ROLLS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be looking for you at next year's kap. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sam, how many are attending the gathering this coming week?
> 
> Will someone be posting lots and lots of photo's? I do hope so!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baconnators are from mcdonalds. french fries with melted cheese and crumbled bacon poured over them - think i could make them at home and they would be just as good and probably not near as fattening. they are not worth $1.95.

fast food in fine in a pinch if you watch what you have. i had the oatmeal at mcdonalds today on the way to harrison lake - it was very good - and hot - which surprised me. they also have good salads. arby's is probably my favorite fast food sandwich especially with lots of horsey sauce on it (horseradish sauce). their curly fries are good also. but for the best french fries mcdonalds is the place to go - imho. believe me - you are missing nothing by having not fast food places where you live. how do you get away without having any? it seems they are everywhere. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like hearing about all the different fast foods you have in America but glad we don't have them here . I would almost certainly weigh double at least what I weigh now. Don't have a clue what baconnators are but they sound tasty and now you have made me hungry no way can I have something to eat at 2.54 am
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some crochet patterns that i know you will like - just click on the picture or the words underneath and you will go straight to the pattern. if i had pull blinds i would have someone crochet me some decorative pulls. they also make a nice necklace. check them out. --- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/doreen98/curtain-pulls


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I love the prose that Ringo's breeder sent to Julie. Although I have lived in the United States all my life, our lives were the same for us during the "Good Old Days". Thank you for posting it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely!!


That was what I thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I certainly hope it doesn't become laryngitis at any point. Hope you are feeling better soon.


 :thumbup: I've just been given a lovely big bag of lemons- I am thinking I will make a small batch of lemon curd- as I have the ingredients, juice some- came at just the right time- thanks Coleen (my neighbour uphill!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, your DGD is beautiful. Love the dimple.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, thanks for the recipe. It will be a keeper.
> Julie, Sonja and those in pain, wondering how you are doing today. An update would be welcome.


Still gummed up, and hard to get my thoughts straight.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I hate to think of you being sick. Take care.

Kate a new grand daughter. So sweet.

Been sewing in loose ends on dishcloths today. Updating Ravelry photos and surfing Facebook.

Tired and way past my bedtime. Finishing up the dishcloth I am making and heading to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the leg is feeling better. One of the doctors I worked with told me a good test for blood clots is to pull your toes up, if the pain becomes worse it is very likely a clot. If yours does that, please get t a doctor, your family sure doesnt need you to get sick. I read in the summary your son s doing a little better, thank goodness.

VaSharon, sorry about your foot, hoe it's better soom.

Julie, hope the cold is better soon.

Melody, great to see you back. Are you getting back to normal? Your knitting looks great, so good you are able to g t back to it.

Sam, thanks for another great KTP & to the summary ladies, I sure didn't keep up last week or this. We are still away & Internet has been pretty sketchy. I'll tell you all about it & post photos later. Well, must get some sleep, we've been getting up at 5:30 or 6 AM, just what normal people do on vacation, lol. Try to travel early to beat the heat, talk later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The only it doesn't hurt is if I lay flat on my back and don't move at all which I can't do . I'm almost positive it's nerve . Im going to go search for patterns and try to take my mind of it


I hope the pattern search helped keep your mind off the pain. It sounds so awful - if it's sciatica, I remember my Mom having such horrible pains due to diabetic nerve damage. I hope it's better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I've just been given a lovely big bag of lemons- I am thinking I will make a small batch of lemon curd- as I have the ingredients, juice some- came at just the right time- thanks Coleen (my neighbour uphill!)


Wonderful - lemons will help cut through the coughing, etc. plus provide wonderful Vitamin C! Score!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I hate to think of you being sick. Take care.
> 
> Kate a new grand daughter. So sweet.
> 
> ...


Sweet dreams - good to have you back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I've just been given a lovely big bag of lemons- I am thinking I will make a small batch of lemon curd- as I have the ingredients, juice some- came at just the right time- thanks Coleen (my neighbour uphill!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you'll need to come home to get rested. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the leg is feeling better. One of the doctors I worked with told me a good test for blood clots is to pull your toes up, if the pain becomes worse it is very likely a clot. If yours does that, please get t a doctor, your family sure doesnt need you to get sick. I read in the summary your son s doing a little better, thank goodness.
> 
> VaSharon, sorry about your foot, hoe it's better soom.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely my bedtime. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I hate to think of you being sick. Take care.
> 
> Kate a new grand daughter. So sweet.
> 
> ...


Just a winter cold, Mel! Nothing serious- just a bit debilitating- I think it explains why I was feeling so tired earlier in the week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the leg is feeling better. One of the doctors I worked with told me a good test for blood clots is to pull your toes up, if the pain becomes worse it is very likely a clot. If yours does that, please get t a doctor, your family sure doesnt need you to get sick. I read in the summary your son s doing a little better, thank goodness.
> 
> VaSharon, sorry about your foot, hoe it's better soom.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie!
Just now it seems odd to think of heat- we've had a bit more snow to the south, The road in the centre of the North Island has been closed some of the time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful - lemons will help cut through the coughing, etc. plus provide wonderful Vitamin C! Score!


They definitely are a bonus!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky you. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In view of
recent events, thought this might be of interest.

Keep handy in case of accidental burns!


The Benefits of Flour

Some time ago, I was cooking some corn and stuck my fork in the boiling water to see if the corn was ready. I missed and my hand went into the boiling water....!!


A friend of mine, who was a Vietnam vet, came into the house as I was screaming & asked me if I had some plain old flour...


I pulled out a bag and he stuck my hand in it. He told me to keep my hand in the flour for 10 minutes.


He said that in Vietnam, there was a guy on fire and in their panic, they threw a bag of flour all over him to put the fire out...Well, it not only put the fire out, but he never even had a blister!!!!

Long story short, I put my hand in the bag of flour for 10 min., pulled it out and did not even have a red mark or a blister & absolutely NO PAIN.


Now, I keep a bag of flour in the fridge and every time I burn myself. *Cold flour feels even better than room temperature flour.

I use the flour and have never ever had even a red spot/burn mark, or a blister!


I even burnt my tongue once, put the flour on it for about 10 minutes .... the pain was gone and no burn.


Try it . . . Experience a miracle!


Keep a bag of flour in your fridge and you will be happy you did!


Flour has heat absorbent property and also has a strong antioxidant property, thus it helps in burn patients if applied within 15 minutes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> baconnators are from mcdonalds. french fries with melted cheese and crumbled bacon poured over them - think i could make them at home and they would be just as good and probably not near as fattening. they are not worth $1.95.
> 
> fast food in fine in a pinch if you watch what you have. i had the oatmeal at mcdonalds today on the way to harrison lake - it was very good - and hot - which surprised me. they also have good salads. arby's is probably my favorite fast food sandwich especially with lots of horsey sauce on it (horseradish sauce). their curly fries are good also. but for the best french fries mcdonalds is the place to go - imho. believe me - you are missing nothing by having not fast food places where you live. how do you get away without having any? it seems they are everywhere. --- sam


We have fast food places including macdonalds which by the way does not sell 
Baconators it just seems America has lots of different ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I've just been given a lovely big bag of lemons- I am thinking I will make a small batch of lemon curd- as I have the ingredients, juice some- came at just the right time- thanks Coleen (my neighbour uphill!)


That's great Julie will help with whatever ails you . Feeling any better to day
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Rookie, that sounds a fabulous day. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the pattern search helped keep your mind off the pain. It sounds so awful - if it's sciatica, I remember my Mom having such horrible pains due to diabetic nerve damage. I hope it's better soon.


Took some more medication and finally fell asleep about 4am now it's a dull ache again but not hurting 
Just tried Bonnie s advice no extra pain . If it hasn't gone by tomorrow I am going to see my Gp
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you'll need to come home to get rested. --- sam


Sounds like you are having a great time Bonnie hope you got/ get to Yellowstone 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The painkillers did kick in last night but tonight it's back took some medication at just before midnight and it's done nothing . It's not as painful as last night but it's still hurting , the slightest movement makes it hurt so no sleep for me so far tonight .
> Sonja


I am so sorry. Dr tomorrow?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Rookie, that sounds a fabulous day. Thank you for sharing.


I agree with Norma , Rookie sounds like a wonderful day 
Look forward to seeing your doily art work when it's finished 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry. Dr tomorrow?


Yes if it's not gone by then definitely


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes if it's not gone by then definitely


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one came to me via Ringo's Breeder, who is in her 80's.
> 
> AAAAh, those WERE the days!!!!


 :thumbup: Too true! I survived!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


Great to see you posting pictures again. Boy you have been busy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


Aaaw a happy chubby baby! My favourite kind.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Betty Irene.


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The painkillers did kick in last night but tonight it's back took some medication at just before midnight and it's done nothing . It's not as painful as last night but it's still hurting , the slightest movement makes it hurt so no sleep for me so far tonight .
> Sonja


Oh dear, will you go to a doctor Sonja?

Edit.... I see that you have already said that you will tomorrow if no better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> baconnators are from mcdonalds. french fries with melted cheese and crumbled bacon poured over them - think i could make them at home and they would be just as good and probably not near as fattening. they are not worth $1.95.
> 
> fast food in fine in a pinch if you watch what you have. i had the oatmeal at mcdonalds today on the way to harrison lake - it was very good - and hot - which surprised me. they also have good salads. arby's is probably my favorite fast food sandwich especially with lots of horsey sauce on it (horseradish sauce). their curly fries are good also. but for the best french fries mcdonalds is the place to go - imho. believe me - you are missing nothing by having not fast food places where you live. how do you get away without having any? it seems they are everywhere. --- sam


Our Mcdonalds only have plain normal french fries. :thumbdown: Mind you I actually the fries at KFC better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I've just been given a lovely big bag of lemons- I am thinking I will make a small batch of lemon curd- as I have the ingredients, juice some- came at just the right time- thanks Coleen (my neighbour uphill!)


 :thumbup: And a hot lemon drink daily while you have the cold!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, your DGD is beautiful. Love the dimple.


Her daddy calls it a bum chin!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of
> recent events, thought this might be of interest.
> 
> Keep handy in case of accidental burns!
> ...


Sorry, Julie, but I have to dispel this particular advice -- note the Snopes Fact Check:

http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/flourburns.asp


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Rookie, that sounds a fabulous day. Thank you for sharing.


I am fortunate indeed to be able to attend such events and like to share the experiences if I can.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some more medication and finally fell asleep about 4am now it's a dull ache again but not hurting
> Just tried Bonnie s advice no extra pain . If it hasn't gone by tomorrow I am going to see my Gp
> Sonja


Dull pain is an improvement over sharp pain, I guess, but still worrisome. I'm so glad you'll be checking with your GP. Wishing you well and hope your son's feeling better also so that treatments can begin. Keeping your whole family wrapped in prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our Mcdonalds only have plain normal french fries. :thumbdown: Mind you I actually the fries at KFC better.


http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Classic-Gravy-Fries

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/horseshoe/

I don't think I'll suggest the baconnater fries to DH who is a nut for anything with bacon. I haven't seen them advertised here (yet) and haven't been to a McDonalds in a very long time. They sure sound like some other dishes that I've also never tried. Shirley and our other Canadian friends can fill us in on poutine and the horseshoe is really big in Springfield, Il where my DD lives. Both seem like artery clogging meals, but probably are very delicious!

I don't believe I've ever had fries at KFC...the mashed potatoes and gravy come with any chicken meals. There are quite a few regional differences in what the fast food restaurants serve. I would guess that Chipotle is my favorite fast food place - I get a burrito bowl loaded with lettuce, salsa and chicken with a serving of guacamole and chips; a big weakness of mine.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Throwing an opened bag of flour in the general direction of open flames will result in an explosion beyond the distance between you and the flame. NEVER throw flour at a fire!!!

Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> In view of
> recent events, thought this might be of interest.
> 
> Keep handy in case of accidental burns!
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Her daddy calls it a bum chin!


My husband used to say that about his chin too 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Sam, you are such a good sport. Sometimes, I just can't resist teasing you and you always know that's all it is. I enjoy reading recipes far more than making them these days, especially when it's 104 degrees in the shade. Most of the parking lots have little if any shade so that after you have been in a store for a few minutes, you open your car door to an oven and you become the item that gets cooked. Thank you for making sure that we always have a Tea Party. Wishing all a good, healthy, and comfortable weekend.


Maybe you should use your car as a slow cooker!
It is horrid getting into those boiling cars isn't it? Sure don't miss that in winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes indeed Happy Birthday bettyirene.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dull pain is an improvement over sharp pain, I guess, but still worrisome. I'm so glad you'll be checking with your GP. Wishing you well and hope your son's feeling better also so that treatments can begin. Keeping your whole family wrapped in prayers.


Spoke to son a while back he had a bit more rest last night so that's an improvement . Although someone ( they don't know who) turned his oxygen off without him knowing . I'm not going to day as I'm limping about the place plus he has a whole bunch of friends who will be going so I will see him tomorrow 
Just realised have to be at the hospital tomorrow with my husband too for his checkup before they do the next procedure. Would you believe it's on the morning would have been ideal if it had been afternoon 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Spoke to son a while back he had a bit more rest last night so that's an improvement . Although someone ( they don't know who) turned his oxygen off without him knowing . I'm not going to day as I'm limping about the place plus he has a whole bunch of friends who will be going so I will see him tomorrow
> Just realised have to be at the hospital tomorrow with my husband too for his checkup before they do the next procedure. Would you believe it's on the morning would have been ideal if it had been afternoon
> Sonja


Good heavens, thats not good that his oxygen had been turned off! But I am glad to hear that he did have a better night. It will be nice for him to have his friends visit. It sounds like you will pretty busy tomorrow juggling hospitals and also if you end up going to a doctor yourself for your pain. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i am finally home - today was heidi's and alexis's birthdays so i drove up to harrison lake to celebrate with them - what a twisty turny way to get there. a little over an hour drive. they have a nice camping spot and everyone seems to be having a great time. they are not too far from the water which the boys like.
> 
> a beautiful day - sunny and warm with a nice breeze. think i am too old to go camping anymore - i tend to agree with my dad who thought camping should be done at the hilton. if i had gone for longer i would have needed to take something along to do. should have taken some knitting.
> 
> ...


I'm younger and healther than you but agreee on camping- the major reason why David and Vicky wnet without me when they took my niece camping. But lovley that you could join them for the joint birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely my bedtime. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not terribly early for someone who was going to bed early.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm younger and healther than you but agreee on camping- the major reason why David and Vicky wnet without me when they took my niece camping. But lovley that you could join them for the joint birthday.


I agree! My idea of "camping" is at the very least a cabin with all the necceseties and not tooo isolated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have fast food places including macdonalds which by the way does not sell
> Baconators it just seems America has lots of different ones


They don't sell them here either as far as I know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you get yourself plenty of rest before the KAP. Certainly can't have you sick! I know you will be glad to have everyone home. I used to love camping but now agree....the Hilton is my idea of camping now days!


thewren said:


> well - i am finally home - today was heidi's and alexis's birthdays so i drove up to harrison lake to celebrate with them - what a twisty turny way to get there. a little over an hour drive. they have a nice camping spot and everyone seems to be having a great time. they are not too far from the water which the boys like.
> 
> a beautiful day - sunny and warm with a nice breeze. think i am too old to go camping anymore - i tend to agree with my dad who thought camping should be done at the hilton. if i had gone for longer i would have needed to take something along to do. should have taken some knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree! My idea of "camping" is at the very least a cabin with all the necceseties and not tooo isolated.


I will put up with no ensuite if I must. But if I couldn't get through the night without leaving the cabin I wouldn't go with that either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Julie, but I have to dispel this particular advice -- note the Snopes Fact Check:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/flourburns.asp


Yes I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spoke to son a while back he had a bit more rest last night so that's an improvement . Although someone ( they don't know who) turned his oxygen off without him knowing . I'm not going to day as I'm limping about the place plus he has a whole bunch of friends who will be going so I will see him tomorrow
> Just realised have to be at the hospital tomorrow with my husband too for his checkup before they do the next procedure. Would you believe it's on the morning would have been ideal if it had been afternoon
> Sonja


Does your leg allow you to drive?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam I really shouldn't have been driving when I had to go get Brantley and took quite a step backwards towards healing from the surgery. I've been in quite a bit of pain and back on the pain meds. This morning it is beginning to feel some better. No worry about you having to run to keep up with me...I'm moving pretty slowly. I am seriously concerned about the drive up but have plenty of meds. Brantley is doing good. He's pretty much back to his normal self thank goodness. Thanks for asking about us both.


thewren said:


> gwen - how are you doing since the last operation? you haven't said much about pain levels or how you are getting along. are we going to need to run to keep up with you at the kap? how did brantley feel after getting back from working? --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I will put up with no ensuite if I must. But if I couldn't get through the night without leaving the cabin I wouldn't go with that either.


 Mmm, nope not me. I want the whole ensuite, power, heat, cooling, real bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I really shouldn't have been driving when I had to go get Brantley and took quite a step backwards towards healing from the surgery. I've been in quite a bit of pain and back on the pain meds. This morning it is beginning to feel some better. No worry about you having to run to keep up with me...I'm moving pretty slowly. I am seriously concerned about the drive up but have plenty of meds. Brantley is doing good. He's pretty much back to his normal self thank goodness. Thanks for asking about us both.


Oh dear, Gwen I was hoping that you werent the "driver" when you had to pick up Brantley. Oh your poor leg. Please take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does your leg allow you to drive?


Yes I'm just getting a sort of shooting pain during the day when I move it a certain way . But I'm moving about and just trying to ignore it 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm just getting a sort of shooting pain during the day when I move it a certain way . But I'm moving about and just trying to ignore it
> Sonja


Hopefully when you fit the doctor in between all the other things going on something can be done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good day today- and should be selling some socks from it as well. ANd got more yarn of course- a definate disadvantage of spending so much time at the stall of my favourite handpainter! Will get photos later but for now I am heading to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I really shouldn't have been driving when I had to go get Brantley and took quite a step backwards towards healing from the surgery. I've been in quite a bit of pain and back on the pain meds. This morning it is beginning to feel some better. No worry about you having to run to keep up with me...I'm moving pretty slowly. I am seriously concerned about the drive up but have plenty of meds. Brantley is doing good. He's pretty much back to his normal self thank goodness. Thanks for asking about us both.


I thought that when you posted going to get him . But you just wanted to get to your husband quickly 
I hope over the next couple of days you start to have less pain so that the drive to KAP isn't a nightmare . Don't want to be in pain while you are trying to enjoy yourself
Take care Gwen 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja glad you've got a plan to deal with this pain; even more glad that has downgraded a wee bit but know a dull ache is wearing on a person. Sure hope it is gone by tomorrow but if not at least you will get help.


Swedenme said:


> Took some more medication and finally fell asleep about 4am now it's a dull ache again but not hurting
> Just tried Bonnie s advice no extra pain . If it hasn't gone by tomorrow I am going to see my Gp
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had a good day today- and should be selling some socks from it as well. ANd got more yarn of course- a definate disadvantage of spending so much time at the stall of my favourite handpainter! Will get photos later but for now I am heading to bed at a decent hour.


Goodnight Margaret


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YOu and I can go camping together anytime then Cathy! LOL


sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, nope not me. I want the whole ensuite, power, heat, cooling, real bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> YOu and I can go camping together anytime then Cathy! LOL


I wish we really could, we would have a ball I reckon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay TODAY I am determined to finish up KAP bags....almost there.....so I'm off to the sewing machine.

Julie I'm thrilled your neighbor gave you the bag of lemons. What a treat and perfect timing so as to help with the cold too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope your leg better before KAP.
I take turmeric as pill for inflammation as I have several autoimmune diseases. But will try bombs. Thank you Rookie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, that is poor care. The medical juggling is not good, either.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your leg better before KAP.
> I take turmeric as pill for inflammation as I have several autoimmune diseases. But will try bombs. Thank you Rookie.


I have just ordered some after the postings so I shall try them :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight Margaret


Well I am here again- a person practising to be an outboard motor in the bed next to me was not overly helpful to me in sleeping. When after a few minutes sleep I was woken and I told David he was very noisy he woke up enough to tell me he was practising to be an outboard motor. A very useful skill I'm sure. Unfortunately while he stopped practising I had woken up and after reading for a while and trying to sleep with no success I got up so here I am again. Wonder if he will remember his comment when he wakes up?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


How cute is this picture . what beautiful little babies . I wonder if they will grow up to be friends 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am here again- a person practising to be an outboard motor in the bed next to me was not overly helpful to me in sleeping. When after a few minutes sleep I was woken and I told David he was very noisy he woke up enough to tell me he was practising to be an outboard motor. A very useful skill I'm sure. Unfortunately while he stopped practising I had woken up and after reading for a while and trying to sleep with no success I got up so here I am again. Wonder if he will remember his comment when he wakes up?


Great comment! On Friday night I finally gave up about 4am and moved beds as DH (who had been at the pub and therefore was up to the toilet every hour :shock: :evil: ) insisted on patting me & wishing me "Goodnight!" every time he came back to bed. :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I am here again- a person practising to be an outboard motor in the bed next to me was not overly helpful to me in sleeping. When after a few minutes sleep I was woken and I told David he was very noisy he woke up enough to tell me he was practising to be an outboard motor. A very useful skill I'm sure. Unfortunately while he stopped practising I had woken up and after reading for a while and trying to sleep with no success I got up so here I am again. Wonder if he will remember his comment when he wakes up?


Isn't it annoying when they can just turn over and be fast asleep again while you are left wide awake 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


They don't look too impressed do they?I struggle to work the cousins out but I think you are right. But I guess at this age can't expect too much excitment to be generated.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this picture . what beautiful little babies . I wonder if they will grow up to be friends
> Sonja


DS#2 and my niece (the relevant parents) were not friends when they were small, mainly because DS is only 20 months older than my niece and they are both strong characters, but he made no allowances for her being younger! They get on fine now that they are older & also my DIL has become good friends with my niece.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great comment! On Friday night I finally gave up about 4am and moved beds as DH (who had been at the pub and therefore was up to the toilet every hour :shock: :evil: ) insisted on patting me & wishing me Goodnight every time he came back to bed. :roll:


Gwen commented the other day that she slept better when Brantly was away- wonder why any of us think that?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn



thewren said:


> here are some crochet patterns that i know you will like - just click on the picture or the words underneath and you will go straight to the pattern. if i had pull blinds i would have someone crochet me some decorative pulls. they also make a nice necklace. check them out. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/doreen98/curtain-pulls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


 Hello Lyn 
I would be very interested to see what you have been making love seeing pictures 
Very jealous of your 3 day trip to see whales would love that 
Seen Dolphins but not whales . Hope you and your family get to see some 
Would be interested to see pictures of them too . If you haven't already figured out I like to see lots of pictures 😄
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


So gorgeous. A photo to treasure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Great comment! On Friday night I finally gave up about 4am and moved beds as DH (who had been at the pub and therefore was up to the toilet every hour :shock: :evil: ) insisted on patting me & wishing me "Goodnight!" every time he came back to bed. :roll:


Oh dear. Not funny but it gave a chuckle :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it annoying when they can just turn over and be fast asleep again while you are left wide awake
> Sonja


Definitely. Been there, done that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you again, Lyn! I hope you enjoy your trip and see plenty of whales. We went whale watching when we were in Boston on holiday and it was fantastic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lyn, enjoy trip hope you see whales.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great Julie will help with whatever ails you . Feeling any better to day
> Sonja


No not any better yet! Thanks for asking- I don't think I am feverish, just feeling very under par.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


So sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some more medication and finally fell asleep about 4am now it's a dull ache again but not hurting
> Just tried Bonnie s advice no extra pain . If it hasn't gone by tomorrow I am going to see my Gp
> Sonja


That sounds a wise decision, Sonja- we worry about you, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Too true! I survived!!


We did!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And a hot lemon drink daily while you have the cold!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Julie, but I have to dispel this particular advice -- note the Snopes Fact Check:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/flourburns.asp


I take no responsibility for that one- had not tried it, just passing along an idea that sounded interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Throwing an opened bag of flour in the general direction of open flames will result in an explosion beyond the distance between you and the flame. NEVER throw flour at a fire!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


That makes sense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay TODAY I am determined to finish up KAP bags....almost there.....so I'm off to the sewing machine.
> 
> Julie I'm thrilled your neighbor gave you the bag of lemons. What a treat and perfect timing so as to help with the cold too.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


Not much interaction?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


Hi! Good to see you again, Lyn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here are some crochet patterns that i know you will like - just click on the picture or the words underneath and you will go straight to the pattern. if i had pull blinds i would have someone crochet me some decorative pulls. they also make a nice necklace. check them out. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/doreen98/curtain-pulls


I think they would make lovely Christmas decorations also--not that I need any more projects on my list! :shock:

In about an hour, I'll pop the soap out of the molds (hoping for a clean separation!) and then set them to cure. I won't find out if they're truly right for about six weeks yet, but so far all seems to be as it should.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Melvyn, so good lot see you posting again. It has been far too long and we've missed your very much. Welcome back.

Ohio Joy

Enjoy your whale-spotting.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Everything is really green here now that the soil is drying bit and plants don't look quite so overpowered by all the rain. The weeds on the sides of the highway to church this morning were filled with deep purple ironweed, light blue chicory, Joe Pye weed in a lighter purple, Queen Anne's lace in pristine white, goldenrod and cinquefoils on the longer stems and black-eyed Susan all over the shoulders. Such a lovely sight to see on such a lovely morning!!

Wish you all could have been there to see them with us.

Now the clouds are building and the humidity is climbing for a round of rain tonight and tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> No not any better yet! Thanks for asking- I don't think I am feverish, just feeling very under par.


That is nasty cold :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious!


KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Everything is really green here now that the soil is drying bit and plants don't look quite so overpowered by all the rain. The weeds on the sides of the highway to church this morning were filled with deep purple ironweed, light blue chicory, Joe Pye weed in a lighter purple, Queen Anne's lace in pristine white, goldenrod and cinquefoils on the longer stems and black-eyed Susan all over the shoulders. Such a lovely sight to see on such a lovely morning!!
> 
> Wish you all could have been there to see them with us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds so lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Lyn! Have a wonderful trip.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Lyn
> I would be very interested to see what you have been making love seeing pictures
> Very jealous of your 3 day trip to see whales would love that
> Seen Dolphins but not whales . Hope you and your family get to see some
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely picture you've painted in my mind of the flowers; some I've not heard of before.


jheiens said:


> Everything is really green here now that the soil is drying bit and plants don't look quite so overpowered by all the rain. The weeds on the sides of the highway to church this morning were filled with deep purple ironweed, light blue chicory, Joe Pye weed in a lighter purple, Queen Anne's lace in pristine white, goldenrod and cinquefoils on the longer stems and black-eyed Susan all over the shoulders. Such a lovely sight to see on such a lovely morning!!
> 
> Wish you all could have been there to see them with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished the KAP projects I was working on!!! YES!!!! Now starting to put stuff together in one location so as not to forget any of it. The countdown has started for me and we still don't know if DD will be joining us or not.
Keeping my fingers crossed that she will be able to.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the KAP projects I was working on!!! YES!!!! Now starting to put stuff together in one location so as not to forget any of it. The countdown has started for me and we still don't know if DD will be joining us or not.
> Keeping my fingers crossed that she will be able to.


Great work! Well done!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Everything is really green here now that the soil is drying bit and plants don't look quite so overpowered by all the rain. The weeds on the sides of the highway to church this morning were filled with deep purple ironweed, light blue chicory, Joe Pye weed in a lighter purple, Queen Anne's lace in pristine white, goldenrod and cinquefoils on the longer stems and black-eyed Susan all over the shoulders. Such a lovely sight to see on such a lovely morning!!
> 
> Wish you all could have been there to see them with us.
> 
> ...


 I wish I could have been with you to Joy even though they were weeds you made them sound so beautiful . A perfect Sunday morning view 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of
> recent events, thought this might be of interest.
> 
> Keep handy in case of accidental burns!
> ...


WOW! Thanks, I shall copy & send to family & friends.
Hope you are feeling a little better today also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think they would make lovely Christmas decorations also--not that I need any more projects on my list! :shock:
> 
> In about an hour, I'll pop the soap out of the molds (hoping for a clean separation!) and then set them to cure. I won't find out if they're truly right for about six weeks yet, but so far all seems to be as it should.


Great!! I'll be following along as soapmaking is another skill I'd like to develop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Everything is really green here now that the soil is drying bit and plants don't look quite so overpowered by all the rain. The weeds on the sides of the highway to church this morning were filled with deep purple ironweed, light blue chicory, Joe Pye weed in a lighter purple, Queen Anne's lace in pristine white, goldenrod and cinquefoils on the longer stems and black-eyed Susan all over the shoulders. Such a lovely sight to see on such a lovely morning!!
> 
> Wish you all could have been there to see them with us.
> 
> ...


I love all the native plants growing wild.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Thanks, I shall copy & send to family & friends.
> Hope you are feeling a little better today also.


Kiwifrau...read farther in the TP; it's not a good idea.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kiwifrau...read farther in the TP; it's not a good idea.


Thanks, just finished reading and promptly sent an OOPS email to those I sent it too. Oh well, would have been wonderful if it was true, lol!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yum - that is my kind of breakfast. --- sam


Mine too if given the choice and it wouldn't add pounds on 😁😁


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


Absolutely STUNNING Matthew.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


Mathew is doing a wonderful job, so much detail. 👍👍👍👍


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


We would love to see pictures of the knits as well as the whales. I do hope you will see some on your journey. Have a wonderful time. It is great hearing from you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can't you read a road map? lol you can always catch the ohio turnpike and get on in wauseon which is about thirty miles from here. --- sam


I can read a map it's my navigator that might not be able too. She will recognize turns and such as long as the landmarks aren't gone. The GPS is just got back up. 👍👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


Another beautiful drawing Mathew . I love seeing how with just a pencil you bring a drawing to life . Look forward to seeing plenty more drawings from you 
Hope you and your mum have a lovely time at KAP 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melyn - hope you have a wonderful trip and see lots of whales. So glad to see you back at the Tea Party.

Mary - Matthew's drawing is amazing.

Looking forward to seeing him again at the KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to see you posting pictures again. Boy you have been busy.


The cloths are my go to when I want to keep busy but not think. I am using up cotton that I have on hand. Only had to buy one ball and that was to finish a set for my oldest grand daughter.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i love Mathews drawing, he is a wonderful artist.
i am reading back ward and forward. 
bj has been on vacation, and we went shopping yesterday, found everything i got on the 60% off rack at Catherine's. got a dress for my niece's wedding in Nov. she is having a big barn wedding in Nashville. 
today, i have knitted on her sons slouch hat for Christmas, i am doing them all three one out of same thread just all made different. i usually do Keagan a new hat every yr. he wears them all the time. Kolby not so much, he wears baseball hats. 
today, i have made us ham and cheese sliders to eat when we get in from church tonight, i made mine with swiss cheese and bj wanted american, i also didn't add the brown sugar in the butter mix for his, so its chips and salsa and sliders for supper. 
we stopped at the farmers market the other day, so i got some yellow squash and okra and some tomatoes and a biggo watermelon. so i think i will put on a crock pot of bk eyed peas and fix the veggies one night, when its hot like it is here now, we broke the triple digits this wk. i don't use the big oven, i use the toaster oven, quicker and doesn't heat the house up so much. still electric bill was sooooooooo high, but i am also having hot flash problems again, so bj just has to suffer through right now. bother bother.
time to get dressed back later


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The cloths are my go to when I want to keep busy but not think. I am using up cotton that I have on hand. Only had to buy one ball and that was to finish a set for my oldest grand daughter.


Did you say you crocheted your cloths? If you did could you share the pattern? I loved your cloths.
Just catching up with you all. Been a busy weekend.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Those curtain pulls would make pretty Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


What cuties they are. I bet they will be great friends growing up.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually the baconnators are from Wendy's. Since I live less than a mile away, I drove there last night and got some. Sam made me hungry talking about them. I also got a fresh strawberry fields chicken salad. That was really good. I will probably go back for another salad. It had a variety of greens, bermuda onion, chicken, pine nuts, strawberries and balsamic vinaigrette. The half size salad was big enough for a meal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Did you say you crocheted your cloths? If you did could you share the pattern? I loved your cloths.
> Just catching up with you all. Been a busy weekend.


Yes I did and I would be glad to share. 
I used an I hook and sugar'n cream cotton 
Chain 35 single crochet in the second chain from hook and every chain. 
34 sc. Chain 1 turn sc in first sc, double crochet (dc) in the next sc repeat across ending with dc. Chain 1 turn repeat first row to desired length. 
I got lucky my crochet hook us the exact length I needed for the size. Or one could fold a paper towel in half and make the cloth the size if the folded paper towel.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Are you going to be able to get away to the lake one more time before the girls arrive? Wishing you a wonderful year with these girls.


Thank you. Yes, I plan to get up to the lake next weekend. Then I'll probably be "house bound" until Thanksgiving. The other housemothers I've met tell me the fall flies by with all the stuff going on (Homecoming, Parent's Day, Dad's Day and probably some more I'm not even aware of.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


Hello Melyn! So good to see you posting again. Sounds like you have been rather busy. Please do post photos of your work, we would love to see it. 
I was whale watching once in Alaska, what a treasure to see the whales.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:



> Melyn - hope you have a wonderful trip and see lots of whales. So glad to see you back at the Tea Party.
> 
> Mary - Matthew's drawing is amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him again at the KAP.


I told him about your tiles. He is looking forward to seeing them. Of course he is looking forward to the KAP as well. We went to the garage sale to get our white elephant gift bags and Matthew is gathering his items to go into the bag. We have a lot to do this week yet. Good thing I am not leaving as early as some of you. I do have a half day of vacation on Thursday to get things together. Unfortunately, I have a meeting that afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....yet another loveable pet. Great progress Matthew.


pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Thank you. Yes, I plan to get up to the lake next weekend. Then I'll probably be "house bound" until Thanksgiving. The other housemothers I've met tell me the fall flies by with all the stuff going on (Homecoming, Parent's Day, Dad's Day and probably some more I'm not even aware of.)


There will be so much positive energy in the early days and then the feelings of homesick for some and nervousness over projects and exams. Maybe some knitted treasures could be made for the girls to be given closer to exam time. My son's college did birthday treats and exam care packages for a cost to the parents. I was able to have a surprise birthday celebration done for my son during his band class of his freshman year in college. I knew about the organization that made the goodies so I called the lady and asked how I could pull it off. I made a nice donation to the guild and the lady made cookies for the entire band which the band director help pull off the surprise for my son. He knew I had something to do with it and he loved it. I don't know how your college works, but what a treasure to my son for the personal touches we were able to provide through the help of others.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks so much. I crochet much faster plus I know how to correct my mistakes. For some reason when I knit a cloth it takes me forever. I have lots of cotton and this would be perfect for gifts.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you. Yes, I plan to get up to the lake next weekend. Then I'll probably be "house bound" until Thanksgiving. The other housemothers I've met tell me the fall flies by with all the stuff going on (Homecoming, Parent's Day, Dad's Day and probably some more I'm not even aware of.)


You will be a great house mother and love the experience. When I was in college, my sorority did not have live in quarters. We had a beautiful house, our house other lived there and we had a huge room with a fireplace for meetings nd gathering. And then our kitchen and dining room was down a staircase. All the sororities around us had live in rooms and they had so much fun. I chose mine because of the reason of living on campus and meeting other people also. Great years and memories.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew will enjoy hearing about the comments on his drawing. He is so cute when he asks me if I want to take a picture to share with all of you. That usually doesn't happen with Matthew. He really wants to share with you and make everyone's day happier.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew's latest drawing is really life like. Amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is nasty cold :thumbdown:


There are some bad strains of flu around, so hopefully it is not that, but my cough is getting rattley, my next appointment with the doctor is not till the end of the month- they are down to one doctor only, and I don't want to wait at the walk-in clinic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Thanks, I shall copy & send to family & friends.
> Hope you are feeling a little better today also.


There is a problem with this one, Lynette- apparently it has failed the snopes test, and Ohio Joy says it is positively dangerous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks so much. I crochet much faster plus I know how to correct my mistakes. For some reason when I knit a cloth it takes me forever. I have lots of cotton and this would be perfect for gifts.


You are very welcome. I hope you post photos of your finished cloths. If you chain 45 extend the cloth, it makes a nice hand towel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are a mound of them - there are of course the big name ones - then there are little independent ones all over the place - a lot open just in the summer like the a&w root beer stand here in definace. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We have fast food places including macdonalds which by the way does not sell
> Baconators it just seems America has lots of different ones


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes if it's not gone by then definitely


good for you sonja!!! --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately true. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Not terribly early for someone who was going to bed early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree! My idea of "camping" is at the very least a cabin with all the necceseties and not tooo isolated.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will put up with no ensuite if I must. But if I couldn't get through the night without leaving the cabin I wouldn't go with that either.


you are not the out house kind of gal, huh? --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish i could get down there and drive the two of you up here - you could put your seat back and your legs up and rest. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I really shouldn't have been driving when I had to go get Brantley and took quite a step backwards towards healing from the surgery. I've been in quite a bit of pain and back on the pain meds. This morning it is beginning to feel some better. No worry about you having to run to keep up with me...I'm moving pretty slowly. I am seriously concerned about the drive up but have plenty of meds. Brantley is doing good. He's pretty much back to his normal self thank goodness. Thanks for asking about us both.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a problem with this one, Lynette- apparently it has failed the snopes test, and Ohio Joy says it is positively dangerous.


Yes saw that and sent my family & friends an "OOPS" email. No problem, wish it would work though, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes saw that and sent my family & friends an "OOPS" email. No problem, wish it would work though, lol!


It sounded so convincing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can read a map it's my navigator that might not be able too. She will recognize turns and such as long as the landmarks aren't gone. The GPS is just got back up. 👍👍


I can read a map OK- but if I am alone I struggle to keep more than one turn in my memory and my sense of direction is useless so the GPS is very helpful for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure which is the most bored - but they sure are cute. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Actually the baconnators are from Wendy's. Since I live less than a mile away, I drove there last night and got some. Sam made me hungry talking about them. I also got a fresh strawberry fields chicken salad. That was really good. I will probably go back for another salad. It had a variety of greens, bermuda onion, chicken, pine nuts, strawberries and balsamic vinaigrette. The half size salad was big enough for a meal.


Well we won't get them at Wendsy here. They are mainly icecream though do Hotdogs as well. But nothing like chips last time I looked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - isn't that better than being ignored? --- sam rotflmao



KateB said:


> Great comment! On Friday night I finally gave up about 4am and moved beds as DH (who had been at the pub and therefore was up to the toilet every hour :shock: :evil: ) insisted on patting me & wishing me "Goodnight!" every time he came back to bed. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's called having a clear conscious. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Isn't it annoying when they can just turn over and be fast asleep again while you are left wide awake
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - really great to hear from you - hopefully now you will come and chat with up more often. --- sam --- hope you see lots of whales and take lots of pictures.



melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good mathew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey stella - how are you - what have you been up to? --- sam



StellaK said:


> Those curtain pulls would make pretty Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right stella - craft has hit again. --- sam



StellaK said:


> Actually the baconnators are from Wendy's. Since I live less than a mile away, I drove there last night and got some. Sam made me hungry talking about them. I also got a fresh strawberry fields chicken salad. That was really good. I will probably go back for another salad. It had a variety of greens, bermuda onion, chicken, pine nuts, strawberries and balsamic vinaigrette. The half size salad was big enough for a meal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


So good to see you posting! You have been, and will continue to be, in my prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved Matthew's latest work of art..especially the ears. He has a natural way of presenting his animals. Kindly let him know.
Julie, worried about your rattly cough..time to see a doctor I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am 25 pages behind, but caught up on last week. We had a great weekend. The weather was beautiful. It didn't get humid and hot until we were ready to load up and come home. I got to spend a lot of time with my cousin and her family. Much needed weekend. I had more practice driving the RV. A good thing, of course. DS was here when we got here to help get the trailer into the garage. We have about 2" clearance on each side to get thru the door, and it barely fits front to back. And, as the mirror is still missing on the passenger side of my Expedition that we tow the trailer with, it makes it even more interesting to get it in the garage! They got it first try. Had a nice visit with DS and DGS, then showers and out for supper. I have spent the rest of the evening catching last week. 

I was happy to read that Sugar's mom had such a warm welcome. 

Healing prayers for all who are ill. Raylin, sending good thoughts your way for a house to lease, and such good news from your tests. 

Martina, hoping you get good news soon. 

Sonja, prayers continue for your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved Matthew's latest work of art..especially the ears. He has a natural way of presenting his animals. Kindly let him know.
> Julie, worried about your rattly cough..time to see a doctor I think.


'fraid it's going to have to be self-medication for a while- I've found more Strepsils, and I have the lemons.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 3.15 am here and I have woken up in such pain there is something wrong with my left leg . It's hurting like well I don't know. Thought I would get up and walk it out soon sat back down so have took some pain medication just waiting for it to work hence the post . Trying to take my mind of the pain
> Sonja


Hope by now the pain is gone, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


Great to see you Mel. Hope you are much better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't read all the recipes. My eyes are blurring so I'm going to cash in. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, how many are attending the gathering this coming week?
> 
> Will someone be posting lots and lots of photo's? I do hope so!
> 
> ...


Sending hugs


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow it is so hard to keep up with you all ! Just finished last weeks only to find out you are already on page 25 &#128563;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Prayer for all who have needs . So excited to read and see pictures from kap weekend ! 
I have been busy crocheting minion hats for my nieces sons , as their grandma (my husbands sister ) is here visiting from out west . So will send them back with her.
If I can figure out how to post pictures I will &#128516;
Excited to get to know you all Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey bubba love - welcome to the knitting tea party - i don't remember you from before - that doesn't mean much - craft has been hitting rather regularly lately. we will be here all week - serving fresh hot tea - there is an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Wow it is so hard to keep up with you all ! Just finished last weeks only to find out you are already on page 25 😳


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Sam have visited once before, but a busy life has kept me spinning Lol . And trying to catch up with all the reading is something &#128563; will have to get some speed reading glasses I guess


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can read a map OK- but if I am alone I struggle to keep more than one turn in my memory and my sense of direction is useless so the GPS is very helpful for me.


I once drew a map of where is was going on a piece of paper then taped it to the center of my steering wheel. I wasn't alone but the kids were quite young at the time. My problem is I've been steered wrong once too often using the GPS.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

StellaK said:


> Actually the baconnators are from Wendy's. Since I live less than a mile away, I drove there last night and got some. Sam made me hungry talking about them. I also got a fresh strawberry fields chicken salad. That was really good. I will probably go back for another salad. It had a variety of greens, bermuda onion, chicken, pine nuts, strawberries and balsamic vinaigrette. The half size salad was big enough for a meal.


I thought Sam said Wendy's in his first post because that was what prompted me say America has a lot of different big fast food places but it's also a very large country so really one should expect lots of variety

The fresh strawberry fields salad sounds really tasty 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thank you. Yes, I plan to get up to the lake next weekend. Then I'll probably be "house bound" until Thanksgiving. The other housemothers I've met tell me the fall flies by with all the stuff going on (Homecoming, Parent's Day, Dad's Day and probably some more I'm not even aware of.)


Not long now till you are going busy busy busy . Although I expect you already are with getting everything sorted for when the girls arrive 
Have you settled into your new home now 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Prayer for all who have needs . So excited to read and see pictures from kap weekend !
> I have been busy crocheting minion hats for my nieces sons , as their grandma (my husbands sister ) is here visiting from out west . So will send them back with her.
> If I can figure out how to post pictures I will 😄
> Excited to get to know you all Jackie


Do post photos of the minion hats please before sending them off to their new homes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it's called having a clear conscious. --- sam


That is not what I call it Sam :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought Sam said Wendy's in his first post because that was what prompted me say America has a lot of different big fast food places but it's also a very large country so really one should expect lots of variety
> 
> The fresh strawberry fields salad sounds really tasty
> Sonja


Yes Sam did say Wendy's in his first post about the baconator fries. I will have to see if our Wendy's sells them. I know a few bacon lovers that would like them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Prayer for all who have needs . So excited to read and see pictures from kap weekend !
> I have been busy crocheting minion hats for my nieces sons , as their grandma (my husbands sister ) is here visiting from out west . So will send them back with her.
> If I can figure out how to post pictures I will 😄
> Excited to get to know you all Jackie


Hello Jackie nice to hear from you . Would love to see pictures . I think it explains how to somewhere on the main forum or someone here might be able to explain .
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have been having problems with my laptop. Our friends came over and rescued me. lol. I spent the day knitting up some dishcloths. Quick mindless projects that knit up quick while watching movies. Will post some pics tomorrow.

Night everyone. hugs and love to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Have been having problems with my laptop. Our friends came over and rescued me. lol. I spent the day knitting up some dishcloths. Quick mindless projects that knit up quick while watching movies. Will post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Night everyone. hugs and love to all.


Goodnight Mel will look forward to seeing your pictures 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Prayer for all who have needs . So excited to read and see pictures from kap weekend !
> I have been busy crocheting minion hats for my nieces sons , as their grandma (my husbands sister ) is here visiting from out west . So will send them back with her.
> If I can figure out how to post pictures I will 😄
> Excited to get to know you all Jackie


Welcome Jacquie.
It sure doesn't take long for us to get up to 25 pages. Some weeks we hardly shut up! Feel free to viist often. Sam always has spare seats ready for newbies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


They are just adorable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


Brilliant. He gets better and better :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


Good to see you posting again. Have a nice time away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


That is fantastic work Matthew.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's called having a clear conscious. --- sam


Or too much alcohol!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. Just had an e mail from my eldest son that the solicitors are expecting answers this week. So jusT maybe something will happen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Or too much alcohol!


Too true! Is that a heartfelt comment Mary? !! Hoping all the best for your Monday!!

Edit, Just spotted your second post- all crossed, that will cross, but for my eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some bad strains of flu around, so hopefully it is not that, but my cough is getting rattley, my next appointment with the doctor is not till the end of the month- they are down to one doctor only, and I don't want to wait at the walk-in clinic.


I hope you manage to shake that cough Julie. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you manage to shake that cough Julie. :thumbdown:


Seems partly to depend how much talking I am doing! Would be good to see the end of it!Just putting the left front yoke stitches onto another needle, to rest while I knit the right front. Then I have to knit the back yoke and neck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seems partly to depend how much talking I am doing! Would be good to see the end of it!Just putting the left front yoke stitches onto another needle, to rest while I knit the right front. Then I have to knit the back yoke and neck.


Have you tried the vicks on the soles of your feet?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is fantastic work Matthew.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Or too much alcohol!


Indeed! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have you tried the vicks on the soles of your feet?


Not sure where it is!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had an e mail from my eldest son that the solicitors are expecting answers this week. So jusT maybe something will happen!


Fingers crossed that it is good news and you can finally start moving into your new house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seems partly to depend how much talking I am doing! Would be good to see the end of it!Just putting the left front yoke stitches onto another needle, to rest while I knit the right front. Then I have to knit the back yoke and neck.


I hope your cough clears much faster than mine is. I'm going on 6 weeks now, it depends on how much I'm talking. It is much better than it was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope your cough clears much faster than mine is. I'm going on 6 weeks now, it depends on how much I'm talking. It is much better than it was.


Gosh that is a long time, Caren! And of course you can't really not talk!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had an e mail from my eldest son that the solicitors are expecting answers this week. So jusT maybe something will happen!


Surely after all this time- how long since your offer on this place was accepted. ANd how long since you moved out of your place?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope your cough clears much faster than mine is. I'm going on 6 weeks now, it depends on how much I'm talking. It is much better than it was.


Thats a very long tiome- have you had it checked to be sure its not something that can treated?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is a long time, Caren! And of course you can't really not talk!


True Seth thinks I sound funny right before I start coughing. He has stopped semi g so many questions for the moment.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a very long tiome- have you had it checked to be sure its not something that can treated?


Yes I've had it checked twice now. I can go a couple hours now before I start coughing, if I pay attention I can lesson the cough. Other times it seems up on me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I've had it checked twice now. I can go a couple hours now before I start coughing, if I pay attention I can lesson the cough. Other times it seems up on me.


Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist and her suggestion was to take codeine for a week or so. This supresses the cough. And as the cough itself irritates the throat it rests the throat and often settles one of these pesrsistant coughs that just hang round without actually being wrong (cleary this only applies to persistant dry coughs). I found the reason interesting as it is what I have done for around 35 years but didn't realise why it worked. I thought it just got me out the habit but it has a reason for working (just be aware that one of the effects of codeine is too slow down the gut so watch for constipation).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> True Seth thinks I sound funny right before I start coughing. He has stopped semi g so many questions for the moment.


Seth would!!!!!!!! Glad he is easing up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I understand about not wanting to wait at the walk-in clinic Julie but that said PLEASE take care of yourself and don't let this get worse especially since the muscus is greenish. This means you need antibiotics possibly. Don't fool around with your health sweet Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> There are some bad strains of flu around, so hopefully it is not that, but my cough is getting rattley, my next appointment with the doctor is not till the end of the month- they are down to one doctor only, and I don't want to wait at the walk-in clinic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Bubba Love! Don't recognize you but know you are welcome here. Yes, we do tend to get very chatty at times. Hope you'll join us more and share. 


Bubba Love said:


> Wow it is so hard to keep up with you all ! Just finished last weeks only to find out you are already on page 25 😳


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope you find the Vick's and feel better.
Matthew, love your drawing. The shading is wonderful and I like that you have started adding background.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Move Matthews drawings, it is always so fun to see what he is working on. And they look so real. Every time I check in I go through quickly to see if there is a picture.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Move Matthews drawings, it is always so fun to see what he is working on. And they look so real. Every time I check in I go through quickly to see if there is a picture.


Meant to hit the love not move!!! Fingers going to fast!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I understand about not wanting to wait at the walk-in clinic Julie but that said PLEASE take care of yourself and don't let this get worse especially since the muscus is greenish. This means you need antibiotics possibly. Don't fool around with your health sweet Julie.


I will be monitoring it, never fear!

I've just had to correct a massive mistake in the red Guernsey- I was so busy casting off the middle stitches at the neck, that I completely overlooked that 20 only got me to the mid-point- I knitted those stitches right to the point where they were on a needle (live) went back to the right front , and realised fairly quickly my massive error. So I ripped back to about 3 rows above- then tinked carefully, realised I could undo the cast off which should have been kept as live stitches on a needle. And with all this I have undone a couple of minor errors that I had hoped would not be noticed. So all is well. And while I was talking to a friend on the phone I found my bamboo straights (2.5mm), so yet another rub to polishing my good behaviour halo! She who tinks definitely deserves halos!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The drawings are so life like! What a wonderful talent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope you find the Vick's and feel better.
> Matthew, love your drawing. The shading is wonderful and I like that you have started adding background.


To be honest Joy, I've been so busy knitting the red Guernsey, I've not yet looked.
I know I did not mention this latest drawing of Matthew's, I said it before, he really is going from strength to strength!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I don't think m going to get too much rest when I get home as there will be so many things in the garden ready I wil have to bust my butt to catch up. Not to mention the million weeds I'm sure have sprung up.

Kate, what cute babies! Your GD is sure becoming a round little chuck!

Mary, MAtthews latest drawing is great.

We are hoping to be home today but it will have to be a long day. I'll be glad to sleep in my own bed again but it's been a nice trip


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie your pink sweater is beautiful! Lots of love I'm sure has gone into making it. Please take care of yourself, sometimes the long wait is more important than we think.
I also want to say the dress you made on your vacation was beautiful , the little one is blessed to have such a friend in her life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie your pink sweater is beautiful! Lots of love I'm sure has gone into making it. Please take care of yourself, sometimes the long wait is more important than we think.
> I also want to say the dress you made on your vacation was beautiful , the little one is blessed to have such a friend in her life.


It actually is more of a red, than it shows on the monitor- called Crushed Raspberry! Quite a bit of dedication, too! Guernseys are not for the fainthearted! I do need to hunt out my Eucalyptus essential oil!
I am fairly certain I know where that is! It is hard as you go to re-organising after a move, when you have the amount of things I have!
Thank you very much for your kind words about the Gown!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


All fingers and toes crossed, dear Sonja!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Matthew I am in awe of your artistic ability. I love how you can capture the spirit of these animals. Job well done. :thumbup: 
Hello Bubba Love glad you found us.
Sonja I am so happy to hear about your son.
Julie as always your knitting is fantastic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


Oh Sonja, finally something positive. I hope it all goes really well for him.

And on that note I need to be in bed. 11.15pm here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Matthew I am in awe of your artistic ability. I love how you can capture the spirit of these animals. Job well done. :thumbup:
> Hello Bubba Love glad you found us.
> Sonja I am so happy to hear about your son.
> Julie as always your knitting is fantastic.


And I go in for massive errors too!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja I have been praying for your family . How are you doing with your leg today? Will keep praying that the line will be placed and the treatment started and health returned to your son


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gone 1am., here- so I really must try to settle too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good night all, till later Tuesday!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gagesmom I have been praying for you. Can't believe how fast you can knit things up! How is your little man doing?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am surprised myself sometimes to as to how quickly something knits up. Thank you for your prayers. I need to thank all of you for your love, prayers, support, get well cards. Packages in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew will enjoy hearing about the comments on his drawing. He is so cute when he asks me if I want to take a picture to share with all of you. That usually doesn't happen with Matthew. He really wants to share with you and make everyone's day happier.


I love that he shares his work here, and it just gets better & better! Way to go, Matthew!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Surely after all this time- how long since your offer on this place was accepted. ANd how long since you moved out of your place?


I moved out of my place in December. My offer was accepted in March/April I think, so I am well on my way to insanity with it all as you can imagine.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found my cotton yarn stash. Wooooooohooooòooo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I have tinked a great deal lately so....halo, halo one each!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


So very glad!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Found my cotton yarn stash. Wooooooohooooòooo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


They are great :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> They are great :thumbup:


Yes, particularly the dolphin.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> They are great :thumbup:


Yes, particularly the dolphin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My soap was too soft to unmold...not sure why, but I've left it in to see if another 24 hours makes any difference. I was really annoyed at myself, but the bits that got on my hands *did* make lather, so it's soap...just not quite right. I'll do some more reading (suspect perhaps I did not stir it just vigorously enough, though it seemed to trace just fine). This is the first time that's ever happened, so I guess I've been lucky.

Last night I also finished another hat--had done one in the car, making it up as I went, and wrote it down, but the notes weren't exactly clear (writing in the car = not always a good idea, especially when I tell myself I'll remember what I meant--ha!). But I got it worked out and also did a bit more on the third sock of the two pairs I've been wanting to finish. Steady work makes steady progress, right? I just have to work on the "work" part, especially when I want to start other projects. Heh.

Sonja, hope all goes well today and Martina, it's about time the people got moving with your place so you can go home!

KAP is coming fast--safe travels to all and looking forward to pictures.

It's a work day, so off I go--Healing thoughts for all in need. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you. Yes, I plan to get up to the lake next weekend. Then I'll probably be "house bound" until Thanksgiving. The other housemothers I've met tell me the fall flies by with all the stuff going on (Homecoming, Parent's Day, Dad's Day and probably some more I'm not even aware of.)


And be prepared for pranks! One night 3 of us went downstairs and turned all the living room furniture upside down. We even arranged the lamps and stuff on the upside down tables. :shock: :lol: Miss Jones (house mother) came out when she heard the girls laughing in the morning - looked straight at me, Cam and Bonnie and said we had better straighten it up before classes, because it looked pretty uncomfortable to sit on. And walked away laughing. Boy, did she know us well!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have been having problems with my laptop. Our friends came over and rescued me. lol. I spent the day knitting up some dishcloths. Quick mindless projects that knit up quick while watching movies. Will post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Night everyone. hugs and love to all.


Love to you and I love your "fishy" dishcloths.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will come over on Friday morning so that we can get the meat for the grill out on Saturday evening. It will be made fresh for our group by the butcher shop. We will also cut up some of the fruits and vegetables on Friday morning so they will be fresh enough for Saturday. It is less than 2 hours from our home to Sam's so not a bad drive. It will be fun for you to arrive ahead of so many of us so that you can enjoy some time with Sam and Tami as well as go to the yarn shop. Maybe David will have a run to Michigan so you could possibly see him along the way. That might be a difficult timing of events though. Keep in mind that Rookie lives in the Chicago area and I live in Michigan. If you need anything along the way, let us know. I do wish you and Marla and the four legged family members a safe and enjoyable journey.


How did you know? lol, David is headed to Michigan today so he should be in council bluffs, Ia at the truck stop when we go by, having spent the night there, so if he is, we'll stop and have breakfast with him. 
We will be sure to alert you all to anything if we have need, praying it's an easy drive, we foresee no probs, but I don't want to take that for granted, we didn't foresee any probs when we moved up here and we all know how that adventure went. lolol But we do have fond memories of Garden City, KS now. 
We are off to get hair cuts and color and then a few errands I think, otherwise, will a little luck and if you all don't get terribly chatty, I'll get caught up this evening. 
Have a great day ladies and gents. 
Hugs and love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had an e mail from my eldest son that the solicitors are expecting answers this week. So jusT maybe something will happen!


I sure HOPE SO.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist and her suggestion was to take codeine for a week or so. This supresses the cough. And as the cough itself irritates the throat it rests the throat and often settles one of these pesrsistant coughs that just hang round without actually being wrong (cleary this only applies to persistant dry coughs). I found the reason interesting as it is what I have done for around 35 years but didn't realise why it worked. I thought it just got me out the habit but it has a reason for working (just be aware that one of the effects of codeine is too slow down the gut so watch for constipation).


I sure wish my system liked codeine; properly used it's so good for many things...my system says - NO WAY and end up with horrible vomiting..


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


Good news, Sonja! Prayers continuing. Hugs, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


That is good news although it may not feel like it. Hope your leg is doing better today and stays better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will come over on Friday morning so that we can get the meat for the grill out on Saturday evening. It will be made fresh for our group by the butcher shop. We will also cut up some of the fruits and vegetables on Friday morning so they will be fresh enough for Saturday. It is less than 2 hours from our home to Sam's so not a bad drive. It will be fun for you to arrive ahead of so many of us so that you can enjoy some time with Sam and Tami as well as go to the yarn shop. Maybe David will have a run to Michigan so you could possibly see him along the way. That might be a difficult timing of events though. Keep in mind that Rookie lives in the Chicago area and I live in Michigan. If you need anything along the way, let us know. I do wish you and Marla and the four legged family members a safe and enjoyable journey.


How did you know? lol, David is headed to Michigan today so he should be in council bluffs, Ia at the truck stop when we go by, having spent the night there, so if he is, we'll stop and have breakfast with him. 
We will be sure to alert you all to anything if we have need, praying it's an easy drive, we foresee no probs, but I don't want to take that for granted, we didn't foresee any probs when we moved up here and we all know how that adventure went. lolol But we do have fond memories of Garden City, KS now. 
We are off to get hair cuts and color and then a few errands I think, otherwise, will a little luck and if you all don't get terribly chatty, I'll get caught up this evening. 
Have a great day ladies and gents. 
Hugs and love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the washcloths; Melody. I found that with cotton, I could wet down the cloth and then slightly pin it to the foam to shape it. Then as it was slightly dry, push in the areas around the "Picture" to flatten down the stockinette sections so that the reverse stockinette would pop up and out. It really helped portray the picture included and show off your wonderful work (and counting of stitches)!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, as usual, we have been very busy. Last Friday was Bob's family reunion at a park at the top of Seneca Lake. It was sunny and about 75F and just a perfect day for a picnic and swimming. Saturday, we drove about an hour west to go to GD Abby's concert at her music camp. The kids are there from Mon. to Sat. They are handed their music on Mon. afternoon and the concert is Sat. morning. 4 pieces for the strings, 4 for the band, one quite long one for the select choir (which Abby made again this year) and 4 songs for the chorus. Plus a "silly song" which had everyone laughing very hard! I don't think the children sleep much - they have music theory classes, practices with chorus and band, swimming and boating, games, Bible study and chapel, and meals!! I get tired just thinking about it!

Sunday we had our church picnic and our service was outdoors in a pavilion by a lake. Very quiet and peaceful in the little park. When we got home, I got all my yarn and needles sorted for the KAP and got the stuff for the white elephant game together and the things for the free table. No clothes packed yet - I have my priorities straight!! Tonight and tomorrow, I will get the food I'm bringing ready and start packing my suitcase. Really getting excited - we will leave early Thurs. morning and should be in Defiance by late afternoon. 
This afternoon, I have to go get a mammogram and dexascan. Saw my doctor last week for my annual exam - and except for some osteoporosis, I'm pretty healthy. The results of the dexascan will determine if I have to have treatment for the bones. I'll find out when I get home from KAP.
Better end this novel, and go see what Katie is up to. Just her today, Lili is at day care. Hugs, Paula


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All fingers and toes crossed, dear Sonja!


Mine are all crossed too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I moved out of my place in December. My offer was accepted in March/April I think, so I am well on my way to insanity with it all as you can imagine.


Please, NO, don't loose your marbles, Mary- you've been strong for so long, just a little longer, then you can safely scream in your own place (God Willing)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Found my cotton yarn stash. Wooooooohooooòooo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Your work always excels, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I have tinked a great deal lately so....halo, halo one each!!


I'll pop over with my polishing rag, shall I?!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from Dianna Keen just now- rain over the river


Looks like a storm is brewing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like a storm is brewing!


I think it was just rain, but it looks like a real downpour!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will post what I have on the phone


Wow - you have been busy. Great job and good therapy too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My SIL swears by turmeric. She uses it on almost everything and says that it helps her arthritis. She's never tried it on her teeth though. I might give it a try. I know that it does stain clothes. I got a drop on a white jacket once and I never did get the stain out.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


Thank God for the good news, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Re: How To Whiten Teeth Naturally With Turmeric by Heather.
> 
> Love to all, birthday wishes to all, special hugs for those in need.
> Kiwifrau


Must have been funny :lol: Sorry about the sadness in your life and do hope this month will improve. What did you use to strip your deck? I have to do mine. The lady that lived here before me used a stain and it's dark in some spots and lighter in others. Looks awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> If the pain is to bas go to the hospital. Always listen to your body.


Good advice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


Sorry to hear this. Hope for your sake it does heal quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Frost in the hinterlands of New Zealand- Bronwen had snow over-night.
> 
> Somewhere in the South Island.


Those are two words I'd rather not hear (frost and snow). :evil:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the cat lovers amongst us!
> 
> http://digg.com/video/dear-kitten-a-domestic-primer-from-one-cat-to-another
> 
> Edit: thanks to Forestsmum1


I loved it. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one came to me via Ringo's Breeder, who is in her 80's.
> 
> HOW VERY TRUE!
> 
> ...


I think we lived in the right era. Had lots of fun of our own making and very few mishaps. I wouldn't change it for anything. Great memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Those are two words I'd rather not hear (frost and snow). :evil:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning form Great Bend, where it is unseasonably cooler than normal. I for one am loving it.
> 
> I have been working on cloths to gift at KAP, I have finally finished most of them. No coffee this morning instead my morning munch.
> 
> ...


You cloths look lovely. I'm sure they'll be appreciated. Your morning munch looks soooo good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I loved it. Thanks.


I thought it was super!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much better- cough getting worse- breathing a bit difficult- but that is my sinuses. However I can still hear myself talk- so it is not yet a laryngitis!


Two days have gone by since you posted this. Sure hope you feel better by now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My SIL swears by turmeric. She uses it on almost everything and says that it helps her arthritis. She's never tried it on her teeth though. I might give it a try. I know that it does stain clothes. I got a drop on a white jacket once and I never did get the stain out.


They say that turmeric paste is good for the skin too so I guess a scrub down in the bath along with doing the teeth would be a good idea. But, can you imagine the towels and tub to wash? Maybe I need to get some yellow/orange towels?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think we lived in the right era. Had lots of fun of our own making and very few mishaps. I wouldn't change it for anything. Great memories.


Really a different world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Two days have gone by since you posted this. Sure hope you feel better by now.


Not much better, yet!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll pop over with my polishing rag, shall I?!


That would be great!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That would be great!


It would indeed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All fingers and toes crossed, dear Sonja!


Son has got his line in and hopefully chemo tomorrow he looks a 100% better today . I think knowing that they are going to start the chemo is a huge relief to him and he could be back in his own home in a few days if all goes well 
Will have to take oxygen home with him but he's not bothered as long as he gets home

Husband has to go back in September as they said they weren't happy with his heart reading but put it down to all the stress so won't do the next procedure just yet 
And I'm still limping about the place doctor gave me some strong pain killers and I go back to see him in a week 
I had to laugh because husband walks very slow now and he tells me to slow down today it was me telling him to slow down 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja I have been praying for your family . How are you doing with your leg today? Will keep praying that the line will be placed and the treatment started and health returned to your son


Thank you Jackie pain in leg is sciatica and I will have to go for tests to see if it's anything to do with discs in back . But at least it wasn't as painful last night . It just feels like a nagging toothache were you hit the nerve now and again but will hopefully go soon and I can stop the funny walk


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I am so relieved that you got it checked out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I moved out of my place in December. My offer was accepted in March/April I think, so I am well on my way to insanity with it all as you can imagine.


Hopefully once everything gets sorted the move its self will go quickly and smoothly 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, too funny. Yellow orange towels.
Mellie, nice wash cloths.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love kate davis's designs - would never attempt them but they are beautiful. here is her wedding which i found to be very moving even though it is just pictures. check out her bouquet. and taking the dog along i thought was priceless. --- sam
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2015/08/08/our-wedding-at-finlaggan/?blogsub=subscribed#blog_subscription-4


Such a lovely wedding in a beautiful place. Thank you for posting the site.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *bettyirene's* birthday today.
> 
> Have a great one, bettyirene!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I missed bettyirene's birthday. Happy birthday to her and to all who have celebrated on the 9th and 10th.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ten weeks old already!


And so happy looking too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They say that turmeric paste is good for the skin too so I guess a scrub down in the bath along with doing the teeth would be a good idea. But, can you imagine the towels and tub to wash? Maybe I need to get some yellow/orange towels?!


This made me giggle Jeanette 
I can imagine everyone turning up at KAP quite yellow but with lovely white teeth :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so relieved that you got it checked out.


Thank s Mel 
its still painful when I go up the stairs so I'm just going to sit on my bed and knit as soon as I catch up here . I like that plan 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got his line in and hopefully chemo tomorrow he looks a 100% better today . I think knowing that they are going to start the chemo is a huge relief to him and he could be back in his own home in a few days if all goes well
> Will have to take oxygen home with him but he's not bothered as long as he gets home
> 
> Husband has to go back in September as they said they weren't happy with his heart reading but put it down to all the stress so won't do the next procedure just yet
> ...


Glad you have stronger pain pills for your leg - hope it helps not only ease the pain, but solve the underlying issue. I guess it's good that the procedure for DH won't happen for awhile - gives you a little breathing room; just hope that the stress level is able to decrease, but am afraid that it's probably not for a good long time. Prayers & hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


~~~SOOOOOOOOO glad to have you back! You have missed tremendously! Very glad you are on a slick road to recovery! Keep it up! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


That is gorgeous Sonja! I love how you used the coloured buttons on the cardi to match it in with the dress.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


So feminine! Love the color combinationa.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Just dropping in to say "HI". I have been all tied up with company and DH has been having some serious health issues (of course, being out of town, adds to the complications!). We started out last Wednesday at a Sandusky ER, then by afternoon, had moved on to the Cleveland Clinic. He has had a cystoscopy, an MRI and a ct scan. Still unable to pinpoint the problem, so we have 3 more days of scheduled visits to the clinic between now and next Monday. All in the effort to find a diagnosis...then we hopefully can move on to treatment.
SO thankful DS is nearby and can take care of his Dad on one of the days. They insist that I go to KAP....I am squeezing it in between some of the clinic visits. My friend from the 1st KAP - Sue Lopez - is coming, WITH her completed quilt. She is looking forward to some good times!

I will see many of you next weekend....good thoughts and wishes to all. I probably will not post much..just too tied up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

really cute cloths Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Found my cotton yarn stash. Wooooooohooooòooo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That is gorgeous Sonja! I love how you used the coloured buttons on the cardi to match it in with the dress.


Thank you Kate and Marilyn It's not quite finished but I wanted to take picture before it got too dark 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are currenlty having a severe thunderstorm here in Athens. Lots of rain, thunder and lightning. The two smallest dogs (truman and mario) are on my lap shaking. With both of them there is little room for the laptop...LOL.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was just rain, but it looks like a real downpour!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja that outfit is fantastic. Love it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto (getting leg checked). I have sciatica issues also and it isn't fun at all. Hope the pain meds help.


gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so relieved that you got it checked out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are currenlty having a severe thunderstorm here in Athens. Lots of rain, thunder and lightning. The two smallest dogs (truman and mario) are on my lap shaking. With both of them there is little room for the laptop...LOL.


Its forecast thunderstorms here to tonight as its been so hot and muggy but they haven't arrived yet that reminds me I best ask someone to get my washing in 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I can read a map OK- but if I am alone I struggle to keep more than one turn in my memory and my sense of direction is useless so the GPS is very helpful for me.


My old GPS would not be very helpful to you. It is experiencing some sort of dementia and gives me information that I know is not correct. I will try out my new one this weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja that is just too cute for words. Beyond cute really! Love the buttonsyou chose and the shoes. It all just matches beautifully.


Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol so sorry that DH is having difficult health issues. Will add him to my prayers. I'm glad you will still come to the KAP and nice that your friend Sue will be coming again.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just dropping in to say "HI". I have been all tied up with company and DH has been having some serious health issues (of course, being out of town, adds to the complications!). We started out last Wednesday at a Sandusky ER, then by afternoon, had moved on to the Cleveland Clinic. He has had a cystoscopy, an MRI and a ct scan. Still unable to pinpoint the problem, so we have 3 more days of scheduled visits to the clinic between now and next Monday. All in the effort to find a diagnosis...then we hopefully can move on to treatment.
> SO thankful DS is nearby and can take care of his Dad on one of the days. They insist that I go to KAP....I am squeezing it in between some of the clinic visits. My friend from the 1st KAP - Sue Lopez - is coming, WITH her completed quilt. She is looking forward to some good times!
> 
> I will see many of you next weekend....good thoughts and wishes to all. I probably will not post much..just too tied up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Prayer for all who have needs . So excited to read and see pictures from kap weekend !
> I have been busy crocheting minion hats for my nieces sons , as their grandma (my husbands sister ) is here visiting from out west . So will send them back with her.
> If I can figure out how to post pictures I will 😄
> Excited to get to know you all Jackie


Welcome to the tea party. The summaries at the start of the week help us when we have difficulty staying caught up. A group of us are gathering this weekend so the next tea party will have many pictures of those who are gathering in Sam's town. This is our 3rd gathering and there is a lot of talk going on here about getting together. We can certainly be a chatty group. My son has me post his drawings on here so if you here people talking about Matthew, he is my autistic son who loves to draw. We love to have people share recipes as well as how things are going.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, your report is somewhat mixed. Hugs and prayers for you all. I am glad you have some painkillers to help.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope your cough clears much faster than mine is. I'm going on 6 weeks now, it depends on how much I'm talking. It is much better than it was.


Try the honey and cinnamon recipe that Tami shared with me. Mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon with 1 TBS of honey 3 x's a day for 3 days. It worked wonders for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


Very, very cute. It looks so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol so sorry that DH is having difficult health issues. Will add him to my prayers. I'm glad you will still come to the KAP and nice that your friend Sue will be coming again.


Prayers from me , too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


I pray that all will go well. He has been making good progress so far and certainly wish all of you the best.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh wrote:
JUlie I LOVED the cartoon you posted at the end of the last TP. Fits me to a T.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I thought it really funny- knew some would connect! I do the one more row that becomes so many more!


~~~I loved it, too. Made sense to me....especially, just 60 more scales to sew on! :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> How did you know? lol, David is headed to Michigan today so he should be in council bluffs, Ia at the truck stop when we go by, having spent the night there, so if he is, we'll stop and have breakfast with him.
> We will be sure to alert you all to anything if we have need, praying it's an easy drive, we foresee no probs, but I don't want to take that for granted, we didn't foresee any probs when we moved up here and we all know how that adventure went. lolol But we do have fond memories of Garden City, KS now.
> We are off to get hair cuts and color and then a few errands I think, otherwise, will a little luck and if you all don't get terribly chatty, I'll get caught up this evening.
> Have a great day ladies and gents.
> Hugs and love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You will certainly have a long drive ahead of you so travel safely.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, as usual, we have been very busy. Last Friday was Bob's family reunion at a park at the top of Seneca Lake. It was sunny and about 75F and just a perfect day for a picnic and swimming. Saturday, we drove about an hour west to go to GD Abby's concert at her music camp. The kids are there from Mon. to Sat. They are handed their music on Mon. afternoon and the concert is Sat. morning. 4 pieces for the strings, 4 for the band, one quite long one for the select choir (which Abby made again this year) and 4 songs for the chorus. Plus a "silly song" which had everyone laughing very hard! I don't think the children sleep much - they have music theory classes, practices with chorus and band, swimming and boating, games, Bible study and chapel, and meals!! I get tired just thinking about it!
> 
> Sunday we had our church picnic and our service was outdoors in a pavilion by a lake. Very quiet and peaceful in the little park. When we got home, I got all my yarn and needles sorted for the KAP and got the stuff for the white elephant game together and the things for the free table. No clothes packed yet - I have my priorities straight!! Tonight and tomorrow, I will get the food I'm bringing ready and start packing my suitcase. Really getting excited - we will leave early Thurs. morning and should be in Defiance by late afternoon.
> This afternoon, I have to go get a mammogram and dexascan. Saw my doctor last week for my annual exam - and except for some osteoporosis, I'm pretty healthy. The results of the dexascan will determine if I have to have treatment for the bones. I'll find out when I get home from KAP.
> Better end this novel, and go see what Katie is up to. Just her today, Lili is at day care. Hugs, Paula


If you are not packing clothes, this could be an interesting KAP!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> You cloths look lovely. I'm sure they'll be appreciated. Your morning munch looks soooo good.


I was already seeing what one I would love to have this year. What ever one I get will make me happy though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'fraid it's going to have to be self-medication for a while- I've found more Strepsils, and I have the lemons.


Julie did read the other day that citrus fruits are actually bad for sore throats.

Have you ever tried 1 teaspoon ground ginger and 2 tsps of honey, 250 ml hot water. (1 cup).

Personally I brew fresh ginger and then mix in the honey. Works for me, plus you should be careful with citrus fruits if you are certain medications.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending hugs


Thanks and the same returning to you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


The white sweater is a nice addition to the dress. The outfit is wonderful. I always enjoy seeing your pictures of what you are knitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just dropping in to say "HI". I have been all tied up with company and DH has been having some serious health issues (of course, being out of town, adds to the complications!). We started out last Wednesday at a Sandusky ER, then by afternoon, had moved on to the Cleveland Clinic. He has had a cystoscopy, an MRI and a ct scan. Still unable to pinpoint the problem, so we have 3 more days of scheduled visits to the clinic between now and next Monday. All in the effort to find a diagnosis...then we hopefully can move on to treatment.
> SO thankful DS is nearby and can take care of his Dad on one of the days. They insist that I go to KAP....I am squeezing it in between some of the clinic visits. My friend from the 1st KAP - Sue Lopez - is coming, WITH her completed quilt. She is looking forward to some good times!
> 
> I will see many of you next weekend....good thoughts and wishes to all. I probably will not post much..just too tied up.


So sorry to see that DH is not feeling well. It will be a pleasure to see Sue again this year. I am looking forward to seeing her finished quilt.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are currenlty having a severe thunderstorm here in Athens. Lots of rain, thunder and lightning. The two smallest dogs (truman and mario) are on my lap shaking. With both of them there is little room for the laptop...LOL.


Oh dear. You have a lapful. I hope you don't need to get up fast. Remember, when you get to Ohio, Matthew can lift the heavy items for you. We won't be there until Friday though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


I think it is looking lovely! Personally I prefer the smaller bow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are currenlty having a severe thunderstorm here in Athens. Lots of rain, thunder and lightning. The two smallest dogs (truman and mario) are on my lap shaking. With both of them there is little room for the laptop...LOL.


And you will not be going very far, I guess, without either of them in tow!
Where is your young terror?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


Love those colors together.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. just popping in to say hello. Haven't had much spare time over the last couple of weeks but have been reading where I can and heavily relying on the summaries. Thanks Kate and Darowil for those, they're brilliant.
Sonja - I've been reading of your DS's problems recently. Glad the line is now in and he can commence chemo. Glad also that you got your leg checked. Sciatica is no fun but at least you know it's not a DVT. Hope it clears up soon.
Mel- it's so good to see you back at the table. Glad your recovery is going well and you've not been wasting your time - the amount of knitting you have done is amazing!
Pacer - please tell Matthew I think his drawing of Sidney is brilliant, I'm sure Gwen is delighted with it. His latest picture is coming along nicely too. His drawings just keep getting better.
Kate - your latest picture of Caitlin and Harry is adorable. They are both so cute.
Happy Birthday to all those I have missed, I hope each one of you had a wonderful day.
KAP is coming up fast now, I look forward to seeing lots of photos of you all enjoying yourselves.
Lots more I should have commented on I know, so apologies if there is something I've missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> JUlie I LOVED the cartoon you posted at the end of the last TP. Fits me to a T.
> 
> ~~~I loved it, too. Made sense to me....especially, just 60 more scales to sew on! :XD:


In my case it is just ONE more row to complete, that goes on and ON!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie did read the other day that citrus fruits are actually bad for sore throats.
> 
> Have you ever tried 1 teaspoon ground ginger and 2 tsps of honey, 250 ml hot water. (1 cup).
> 
> Personally I brew fresh ginger and then mix in the honey. Works for me, plus you should be careful with citrus fruits if you are certain medications.


It is grapefruit I have had _verboten_ , I am getting more honey today- I like Kathy's (Gottastch's) brew, with chilli/cayenne (can never remember which) ginger, cinnamon, Apple Cider Vinegar all watered down to make a sipping mix, works for me.
The lemons I have are Meyer so not excessively sharp.
Had not heard that about throats.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My SIL swears by turmeric. She uses it on almost everything and says that it helps her arthritis. She's never tried it on her teeth though. I might give it a try. I know that it does stain clothes. I got a drop on a white jacket once and I never did get the stain out.


i take turmeric daily now, my hands were hurting and popping so much in the mornings, and a lady in a health food store told me to take the capsules, she said all arthritis meds have turmeric in them. i have been using them for about 5 months and my hands don't hurt so much now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i take turmeric daily now, my hands were hurting and popping so much in the mornings, and a lady in a health food store told me to take the capsules, she said all arthritis meds have turmeric in them. i have been using them for about 5 months and my hands don't hurt so much now.


I am taking Deer Velvet capsules, on the doctor's recommendation, I have cut back the Tylenol(Panadol) to 500mg twice a day, whereas before I was using 8 in a day including a Paracode (with Codeine) at night, just to cope with the pain. I am thinking seriously of cutting out the last two. I have both Rheumatoid and Osteo Arthritis.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some bad strains of flu around, so hopefully it is not that, but my cough is getting rattley, my next appointment with the doctor is not till the end of the month- they are down to one doctor only, and I don't want to wait at the walk-in clinic.


jules, don't let this mess turn into bronchitis it takes months to rid yourself of that cough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is looking lovely! Personally I prefer the smaller bow.


Thank s Julie internet has gone here so on my phone but think I'm going to give up till it comes back on 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules, don't let this mess turn into bronchitis it takes months to rid yourself of that cough.


I don't normally have it go to the chest, but I am being vigilant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank s Julie internet has gone here so on my phone but think I'm going to give up till it comes back on
> Sonja


It is not exactly early in Britain, for one who wakes as early as you do, in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today is the second day in a row when it is 106f for higher, I do nothing on these super hot days. In the evening and night I try so get something done but not very much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Must have been funny :lol: Sorry about the sadness in your life and do hope this month will improve. What did you use to strip your deck? I have to do mine. The lady that lived here before me used a stain and it's dark in some spots and lighter in others. Looks awful.


My motto for the past several months is to take 1 day at a time and everything will be fine.........

My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
I got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the boards, (YUK)
Directions are on the jug. Mind you I always add extra. Anyway didn't look to bad. Next day I took bleach, not diluted just straight from the bottle. On my hands and knees again with a sponge and soaked the boards. WOW! Nice and clean now. Ha!

If your is stained ask at any paint department they will help you or just give a thorough wash then re-stain.

Love, love mine.

Will post a couple of photo's so that you can get the general idea.

My poor Petunias look really sad........No flowers.......Had to move them to a different area while I was doing this, hoping they will bloom and bloom very soon for me once again. LOL!

Gave the same plant to a friend and his is blooming and blooming, you hardly see any green leaves. Mind you I'm the one that's been watering and feeding them..........


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Must have been funny :lol: Sorry about the sadness in your life and do hope this month will improve. What did you use to strip your deck? I have to do mine. The lady that lived here before me used a stain and it's dark in some spots and lighter in others. Looks awful.


My motto for the past several months is to take 1 day at a time and everything will be fine.........

My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
I got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the boards, (YUK)
Directions are on the jug. Mind you I always add extra. Anyway didn't look to bad. Next day I took bleach, not diluted just straight from the bottle. On my hands and knees again with a sponge and soaked the boards. WOW! Nice and clean now. Ha!

If your is stained ask at any paint department they will help you or just give a thorough wash then re-stain.

Love, love mine.

Will post a couple of photo's so that you can get the general idea.

My poor Petunias look really sad........No flowers.......Had to move them to a different area while I was doing this, hoping they will bloom and bloom very soon for me once again. LOL!

Gave the same plant to a friend and his is blooming and blooming, you hardly see any green leaves. Mind you I'm the one that's been watering and feeding them..........

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, I'll throw some stuff at my suitcase on Wed


pacer said:


> If you are not packing clothes, this could be an interesting KAP!


Oh, I'll throw some stuff at my suitcase on Wed. I don't want to scare people :shock: :shock:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops! Wanted to edit and now it's posted twice. Oh dear, blame it on old age, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oops! Wanted to edit and now it's posted twice. Oh dear, blame it on old age, lol!


I think it has happened to all of us! Not sure how the pictures posted again though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i am finally home - today was heidi's and alexis's birthdays so i drove up to harrison lake to celebrate with them - what a twisty turny way to get there. a little over an hour drive. they have a nice camping spot and everyone seems to be having a great time. they are not too far from the water which the boys like.
> 
> a beautiful day - sunny and warm with a nice breeze. think i am too old to go camping anymore - i tend to agree with my dad who thought camping should be done at the hilton. if i had gone for longer i would have needed to take something along to do. should have taken some knitting.
> 
> ...


Hope Heidi and Alexis's birthdays were great. You have to be of a certain mindset to go camping. I used to love it; now, I'm with you, the Hilton sounds great. Not keen on sleeping on the ground or cots :hunf:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, the little outfit is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


Matthew, your drawings are wonderful - always so lifelike. You just keep getting better and better. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me giggle Jeanette
> I can imagine everyone turning up at KAP quite yellow but with lovely white teeth :XD:
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


Lovely!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just dropping in to say "HI". I have been all tied up with company and DH has been having some serious health issues (of course, being out of town, adds to the complications!). We started out last Wednesday at a Sandusky ER, then by afternoon, had moved on to the Cleveland Clinic. He has had a cystoscopy, an MRI and a ct scan. Still unable to pinpoint the problem, so we have 3 more days of scheduled visits to the clinic between now and next Monday. All in the effort to find a diagnosis...then we hopefully can move on to treatment.
> SO thankful DS is nearby and can take care of his Dad on one of the days. They insist that I go to KAP....I am squeezing it in between some of the clinic visits. My friend from the 1st KAP - Sue Lopez - is coming, WITH her completed quilt. She is looking forward to some good times!
> 
> I will see many of you next weekend....good thoughts and wishes to all. I probably will not post much..just too tied up.


I sure hope they can give your DH a diagnosis soon and that it's something that can be easily managed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My motto for the past several months is to take 1 day at a time and everything will be fine.........
> 
> My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
> It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have been told to cut my petunias back by half and that they will bloom again in Sept. I know it's a hard thing to do, especially when there are blooms on the plant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It is black as the ace of spades, pouring rain and thundering. I guess we're in for a spectacular night. Keep safe all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It has been raining here all day Budasha. Perfect for watching movies and knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It has been raining here all day Budasha. Perfect for watching movies and knitting. :thumbup:


Gwen had spectacular thunder too (I DO know my Geography!)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

we haven't had any storming thankfully.

ordered pizza for supper and going to see what we have on Netflix tonight


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> we haven't had any storming thankfully.
> 
> ordered pizza for supper and going to see what we have on Netflix tonight


Sounds like a great way to finish off the day. When does Gage go back to school?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


Thanks for the update. I will include her in my prayers. I do hope they are getting some help packing up the house. Too much to do as one gets older.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


Oh dear I am sending up prayers for Pearlone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds like a great way to finish off the day. When does Gage go back to school?


September 8th, trust me I am counting the days. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


Thanks for the up-date, Rookie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> September 8th, trust me I am counting the days. lol


That is the same day the kids go back to school here as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been told to cut my petunias back by half and that they will bloom again in Sept. I know it's a hard thing to do, especially when there are blooms on the plant.


Oh! I will try it with one planter and see what happens, but "Yes" I am scared to do it, lol!

:thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim will return to class on August 24 and DGGD will enter kindergarten on the same day.I suspect *that* event will be the topic of conversation in several households that night--and not just at her home!!

Tim resumes PT at the Rehab facility tomorrow for the next 2 weeks before school starts.

There was a lovely article about Susan's non-profit and its directions and desire to serve the larger community of those in need of education, financial teaching, work skills and work ethic--all in the expectation of leaving assistance and gaining viable employment. Wish I had the means to post it for you all to see; but I don't have the technical equipment nor the knowledge to do so. I'll see if I can bring a copy to KAP for anyone interested in learning more of her efforts.

The first GED classes started today--about half of those signed up actually showed up for class. Word will spread soon by those who are successful in making changes in their lives and futures.

The storm is building and getting closer to the house. I'd better shut this down before the lightning succeeds in frying the Mac again.

Hope for a chance to get back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you get cold feet during the winter and you can crochet - then you will want to check this out. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-cozy-boots/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=751c4ec293-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-751c4ec293-60616885


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got his line in and hopefully chemo tomorrow he looks a 100% better today . I think knowing that they are going to start the chemo is a huge relief to him and he could be back in his own home in a few days if all goes well
> Will have to take oxygen home with him but he's not bothered as long as he gets home
> 
> Husband has to go back in September as they said they weren't happy with his heart reading but put it down to all the stress so won't do the next procedure just yet
> ...


That is wonderful news!!! Hopefully your DHs heart is doing fine, just, as you say, all the stress giving him wonky readings, sciatica sucks, hope it isn't anything to do with the discs. Feel better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hoping you all have a wonderful KAP. I'd love it but just too far from CA.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a wasted day for me - i think i slept most of it away - the change in weather kind of threw me for a loop - i don't know if there was a change in barometric pressure or what - i just felt like i was in a fog - weary tonight - think it will be an early to bed night.

everything seems back in order with everyone home - breakfast with heidi and gary (who had taken today off). throws my day off when i can't have my oatmeal with heidi. talk about a creature of habit. lol

i'm a little behind so best get reading. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we all have difficulty keeping up at one time or another bubba love. we are just glad you take the time to join us for a cuppa and some conversation. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Thanks Sam have visited once before, but a busy life has kept me spinning Lol . And trying to catch up with all the reading is something 😳 will have to get some speed reading glasses I guess


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did say wendy's sonja - i think i had a small craft moment. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I thought Sam said Wendy's in his first post because that was what prompted me say America has a lot of different big fast food places but it's also a very large country so really one should expect lots of variety
> 
> The fresh strawberry fields salad sounds really tasty
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. I will include her in my prayers. I do hope they are getting some help packing up the house. Too much to do as one gets older.


I will also, and I agree packing up house and moving is too much for one or two people to do,especially with health issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My motto for the past several months is to take 1 day at a time and everything will be fine.........
> 
> My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
> It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
> ...


That is lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why sonja - what ever do you mean. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is not what I call it Sam :XD:
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My old GPS would not be very helpful to you. It is experiencing some sort of dementia and gives me information that I know is not correct. I will try out my new one this weekend.


LOL!!!! I like that, will have to mention to David that maybe that's the problem he has sometimes with his truck GPS, GPS dementia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will do it also - but he could still have a clear conscious. --- sam



martina said:


> Or too much alcohol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> You will certainly have a long drive ahead of you so travel safely.


Oh yes, but it will be so much fun, too bad I can't knit easily in the dark. :roll:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to see you! I know there's much more going on but I'm just marking my place for now. Must head to bed. Up at 5:30.


gagesmom said:


> I am so happy to find the ktp and get on the 1st page?!
> Lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Before you leave for KAP, please check with any friends, family or your own interests to see if you might have use for hard- or soft-sided bags or boxes/totes, some with compartments inside for things like beads or fishing tackle.

My SIL is sending quite a few of these items with Don for the swap table. His gun room looks like a hoarder lives there; stuff is piled on top of stuff and furniture until there is barely a footpath.

Some of these were manufactured for ART BIN craft storage and others for sport shooters, fishermen, etc. SIL's employer was tossing them into the dumpster for various reasons. They appear clean and sturdy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh he was curled up in the chair next to me...lol


Lurker 2 said:


> And you will not be going very far, I guess, without either of them in tow!
> Where is your young terror?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your deck looks lovely.....since you are sooooooo experienced in deck cleaning I'll just let you come south and do mine....LOL We have a pressure washer and I hope to get out deck cleaned when I get back from the KAP.



kiwifrau said:


> My motto for the past several months is to take 1 day at a time and everything will be fine.........
> 
> My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
> It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was just on the phone with Marianne and she said that here (where I live) even had a tornado touch down! Must have been on the other side of town since the sirens never went off. Did say on the news we had trees down. Had a second big storm move through several hours after the first one. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen had spectacular thunder too (I DO know my Geography!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the update on Cheri (Pearlone). Have her in prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I moved out of my place in December. My offer was accepted in March/April I think, so I am well on my way to insanity with it all as you can imagine.


So thats about 5 months and you still haven't settled! Thank God you had somewhere to stay while you waited.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to read the article aobut Susan's non profit. Hope you can bring it to KAP.


jheiens said:


> Tim will return to class on August 24 and DGGD will enter kindergarten on the same day.I suspect *that* event will be the topic of conversation in several households that night--and not just at her home!!
> 
> Tim resumes PT at the Rehab facility tomorrow for the next 2 weeks before school starts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you just need to pick yourself up a pair of the lighted straight needles then Kaye Jo!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, but it will be so much fun, too bad I can't knit easily in the dark. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woo hoo! I am looking forward to this!!! I have this thing about storage containers & totes. Can never have too many......kind of like yarn & tools...never enough.


jheiens said:


> Before you leave for KAP, please check with any friends, family or your own interests to see if you might have use for hard- or soft-sided bags or boxes/totes, some with compartments inside for things like beads or fishing tackle.
> 
> My SIL is sending quite a few of these items with Don for the swap table. His gun room looks like a hoarder lives there; stuff is piled on top of stuff and furniture until there is barely a footpath.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure wish my system liked codeine; properly used it's so good for many things...my system says - NO WAY and end up with horrible vomiting..


If it causes vomiting it probably won't help but I can only take it with food or I get nausea. Did end up with gastritis for months once from having a lot of it but can tolerate it with food again now.
When I worked in London on a cold-rectal ward we gave it to a number of patients before meals and I htought then if ever I needed it like this I just couldn't take it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My soap was too soft to unmold...not sure why, but I've left it in to see if another 24 hours makes any difference. I was really annoyed at myself, but the bits that got on my hands *did* make lather, so it's soap...just not quite right. I'll do some more reading (suspect perhaps I did not stir it just vigorously enough, though it seemed to trace just fine). This is the first time that's ever happened, so I guess I've been lucky.
> 
> Last night I also finished another hat--had done one in the car, making it up as I went, and wrote it down, but the notes weren't exactly clear (writing in the car = not always a good idea, especially when I tell myself I'll remember what I meant--ha!). But I got it worked out and also did a bit more on the third sock of the two pairs I've been wanting to finish. Steady work makes steady progress, right? I just have to work on the "work" part, especially when I want to start other projects. Heh.
> 
> ...


What a disappointment about the soap. One advantage of knittin gis that no matter how bad a mistake you make you can almost always take it out and fix it if you want to.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woo hoo! I am looking forward to this!!! I have this thing about storage containers & totes. Can never have too many......kind of like yarn & tools...never enough.


Either you're in for wonderful opportunity for storage bins/totes or a lot more KAP folks are going to have to step up to the plate and soon!! lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh he was curled up in the chair next to me...lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was just on the phone with Marianne and she said that here (where I live) even had a tornado touch down! Must have been on the other side of town since the sirens never went off. Did say on the news we had trees down. Had a second big storm move through several hours after the first one.


That WAS good fortune, for you, not for the other side of town though!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

spent my day lounging around and just chilling with my guys.....Greg, Gage, Deuce, Tank and Badger :thumbup: 

Not a very productive day for me either Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you mil should do her hair like before with the green, blue and bits of yellow. i thought it looked sharp. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> How did you know? lol, David is headed to Michigan today so he should be in council bluffs, Ia at the truck stop when we go by, having spent the night there, so if he is, we'll stop and have breakfast with him.
> We will be sure to alert you all to anything if we have need, praying it's an easy drive, we foresee no probs, but I don't want to take that for granted, we didn't foresee any probs when we moved up here and we all know how that adventure went. lolol But we do have fond memories of Garden City, KS now.
> We are off to get hair cuts and color and then a few errands I think, otherwise, will a little luck and if you all don't get terribly chatty, I'll get caught up this evening.
> Have a great day ladies and gents.
> Hugs and love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, the little outfit is beautiful.


Thank you Martina and Liz now I have to decide what to do next 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It is black as the ace of spades, pouring rain and thundering. I guess we're in for a spectacular night. Keep safe all.


It was supposed to rain here too but nothing . It's now starting to get light and looks like being a clear sky again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


That's not good news I hope she gets better soon and her husband too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh! I will try it with one planter and see what happens, but "Yes" I am scared to do it, lol!
> 
> :thumbup:


The TV gardeners here say do that with certain plants 
It didn't work for me but maybe I did not cut them at the right time
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Checking in - Many things the same here EXCEPT my right foot in an orthopedic boot. I fell in my office room and fractured the joint at the second toe, just between the metal rods in my foot. Needless to say it is more painful than one would expect believe it's because of all the repair to my foot. Hopefully, it will heal quickly, one never knows with diabetes and neuropathy. The knitting is on hold while I'm still working on clearing out stuff...down to Christmas boxes now. A lot of work but a good feeling when I get something accomplished. All projects on hold as I keep my foot elevated, getting some paperwork sorted etc,letters written too. More next time, love to ALL...VA sharon


Healing thoughts going your way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, how many are attending the gathering this coming week?
> 
> Will someone be posting lots and lots of photo's? I do hope so!
> 
> ...


If I am remembering without looking at my list, there will be 24 attending, and 2 guests. Maybe 25. If I can get my computer on line at the hotel, I will post some photos. I would also like to get a few to skype with, if, again, I can connect to the wi-fi! So if anyone wants to skype with us, PM me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of
> recent events, thought this might be of interest.
> 
> Keep handy in case of accidental burns!
> ...


I have a friend who uses flour for burns. One of the few remedies she is not allergic to, and it works.

At Christmas, while baking cookies, I burnt my thumb, and used egg whites. Worked great. No mark, no soreness.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the leg is feeling better. One of the doctors I worked with told me a good test for blood clots is to pull your toes up, if the pain becomes worse it is very likely a clot. If yours does that, please get t a doctor, your family sure doesnt need you to get sick. I read in the summary your son s doing a little better, thank goodness.
> 
> VaSharon, sorry about your foot, hoe it's better soom.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I am so glad to see you post! I have been thinking of you, hoping you are all safe. Been seeing bad news come out of Sturgis. Keeping you in my prayers. Have a great trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a friend who uses flour for burns. One of the few remedies she is not allergic to, and it works.
> 
> At Christmas, while baking cookies, I burnt my thumb, and used egg whites. Worked great. No mark, no soreness.


That is interesting, Rookie and Ohio Joy did not agree at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jackie pain in leg is sciatica and I will have to go for tests to see if it's anything to do with discs in back . But at least it wasn't as painful last night . It just feels like a nagging toothache were you hit the nerve now and again but will hopefully go soon and I can stop the funny walk


I used to get siatica but took some yoga classes & a couple of the stretches they taught have fixed it. I rarely get pain now & if I do I do those & it's gone right away. PM me f you would like e to try to explain them, I dont know the weird names for them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


What a cute little set! Such pretty colors


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending them both tons of healing energy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or glasses with lights on them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well you just need to pick yourself up a pair of the lighted straight needles then Kaye Jo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hardly wait to look at them. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Either you're in for wonderful opportunity for storage bins/totes or a lot more KAP folks are going to have to step up to the plate and soon!! lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Julie, but I have to dispel this particular advice -- note the Snopes Fact Check:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/flourburns.asp


I have a friend who uses flour, especially on sunburn. Works for her, and one remedy she is not allergic to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of bad news? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, I am so glad to see you post! I have been thinking of you, hoping you are all safe. Been seeing bad news come out of Sturgis. Keeping you in my prayers. Have a great trip!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i take turmeric daily now, my hands were hurting and popping so much in the mornings, and a lady in a health food store told me to take the capsules, she said all arthritis meds have turmeric in them. i have been using them for about 5 months and my hands don't hurt so much now.


I have been taking them for several months, my knees were sore & I thought I would try them. I think it was Desert Joy who suggested them. I didn't know if they were really helping but I ran out of them last month & was without for 2 weeks, I won't do that again,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin met Harry for the first time today.....I don't know who was more bored! I think they are second cousins...her dad & his mum are first cousins?


Cute little ones! Great that they will grow up together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow these would make lovely christmas tree decorations done in gold or silver thread.
> Hi everyone, I know its been a long long time since i have posted but I havebeen lurking and reading all your posts. I have cried and laughed and walked beside you all in all your daily lives, just have not felt like chatting. So why now you may ask, well its because without knowing it several of us have been knitting the same things the little baby dress that mel and sonja posted a picture of. I have knitted several and crocheted some similar to sell on a stall I am doing at a craft fair near me at the end of the month. Have not taken pics yet but if you are interested i will post them when i have.
> I am going away for 3 days on tues we are going on a 3 day whale watching cruise to Santandar and back and taking my daughter and grandson,fingers crossed we see whales lol.
> take care everyone, healing thoughts and prayers to all that need them and hugsssssssss to all. lyn


It's great to see you again! Have a great time on your whale watching adventure, and yes, we want to see pics of what you are knitting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 20. I REALLY need to go make DH's lunch for tomorrow, errr, today! and get to bed. There was just a big thump in the kitchen. Sounds like one of DH's african violets just decided to fall off of the shelf in the window. Someone is telling me to go to bed!

Hugs and prayers all around. See you tomorrow sometime. Massage at 9, and then some things to finish for KAP. But I will be back!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, I am so glad to see you post! I have been thinking of you, hoping you are all safe. Been seeing bad news come out of Sturgis. Keeping you in my prayers. Have a great trip!


We had heard on the news about several traffic accidents but nothing else, is that what you mean? 
I cannot believe how busy it was. we stayed about 70 miles away from Sturgis, the closest we could get rooms, & when we drove back we met a motorcycle every minute, crazy. we had a good time but it was a mixed up trip, DH wasn't feeling well the first 2 days & actually thought about coming home. Then another couple ad trouble with their bike & turned back, they et up with us later for 2 days. One couple each ride a bike, they came a day later due to work schedules, they followed a GPS & came over Beartooth pass in the dark :roll: OMG what a trip they had, the GPS told them 1 hr but it took 4, they had rain & sleet at the top of the mountain. The next day he was feeling unwell, he has several health issues, after 2 days they headed home. ON the way home she was cut off by a truck & laid the bike down, was scraped & shaken & scratched up her bike but got home OK. All in all, too much excitement. 
We got home about 7 tonight, 12 hrs n the road, I'm glad to have my own bed tonight. 
Last night we stayed at Radium Hot Springs BC, the bighorn sheep were everywhere around town, eating people flowers & fruit trees.I took several pictures, I will try to post some


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got his line in and hopefully chemo tomorrow he looks a 100% better today . I think knowing that they are going to start the chemo is a huge relief to him and he could be back in his own home in a few days if all goes well
> Will have to take oxygen home with him but he's not bothered as long as he gets home
> 
> Husband has to go back in September as they said they weren't happy with his heart reading but put it down to all the stress so won't do the next procedure just yet
> ...


Good news re DS1. Is he having the chemo at the hospital he is in or going to the other hospital?
Hopefully only stress for DH with his heart and that it will settle back to his normal.
And hope that the sciatica will quickly resolve for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


Very pretty indeed Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is gorgeous Sonja! I love how you used the coloured buttons on the cardi to match it in with the dress.


I was amazed by how well she got them to match.

It raining heavily (no thunder or lightening though unlike Gwen)- we were warned of rain so I got done what needed doing outside this morning. Fortunately the dentist was this morning. Lost a lot of tooth a few weeks ago. Needs a crown so temporary filling in place, then another small filling in early next month and then the crown to be worked out later. Decided to stop eating toffees (cause of both the broken tooth and the small filling) and should stop having rountine checkups- twcie now within a month of my routine checkup something has gone wrong needing attention.
Temperature dropping as well. Feels and sounds like winter- not complain I am inside so enjoying it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A Gwennie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, n doubt your poor DZh is under stress with all the problems your family has been having, hope the next tests are better. It's great your DZs was wel enough t get the ie inserted for his chemo, hoe that goes well. Also that your eg improves soon.

Pearlone, hope both you & DH are on the mend soon.

Carol, hope they sort out your DH health issues quickly.

Kiwi, your deck area looks great.

Hope KAP is fun for all those attending& safe travels to all.
Must get to bed have lots to pick in the garden tomorrow.beans are hanging, as are rasberries, & broccoli. I see a couple of cabbages are split so must twist the others before they do too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just dropping in to say "HI". I have been all tied up with company and DH has been having some serious health issues (of course, being out of town, adds to the complications!). We started out last Wednesday at a Sandusky ER, then by afternoon, had moved on to the Cleveland Clinic. He has had a cystoscopy, an MRI and a ct scan. Still unable to pinpoint the problem, so we have 3 more days of scheduled visits to the clinic between now and next Monday. All in the effort to find a diagnosis...then we hopefully can move on to treatment.
> SO thankful DS is nearby and can take care of his Dad on one of the days. They insist that I go to KAP....I am squeezing it in between some of the clinic visits. My friend from the 1st KAP - Sue Lopez - is coming, WITH her completed quilt. She is looking forward to some good times!
> 
> I will see many of you next weekend....good thoughts and wishes to all. I probably will not post much..just too tied up.


It's such a feeling of helplessness when you don't know what is going on isn't it? Hopefully these next tests will show what the problem is and that it can be treated.
How good that you can still get to KAP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Bonnie- haven't read your posts just saw you psoting. Good to see you nad hope the trip going well. Looks like you are home, up above I see you hav lots to pick in the garden and I guess you aren't picking in others gardens..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My old GPS would not be very helpful to you. It is experiencing some sort of dementia and gives me information that I know is not correct. I will try out my new one this weekend.


A demented GPS would not help me at all! A working one will be more helpful for you- though I guess by now you have some idea of where you are going.

On eof the most delightful trips day trips I had in England on my last visit took me thoriugh all sorts of beautiful country- sure the GPS could have picked a better route but we loved it and had no real goal so we didn't maind her taking the scenic route. No idea if we had it set to scenic but not all of her routes were.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i moved here eleven years ago - i hit sturgis at this particular time - never saw so many motorcycles in one place. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had heard on the news about several traffic accidents but nothing else, is that what you mean?
> I cannot believe how busy it was. we stayed about 70 miles away from Sturgis, the closest we could get rooms, & when we drove back we met a motorcycle every minute, crazy. we had a good time but it was a mixed up trip, DH wasn't feeling well the first 2 days & actually thought about coming home. Then another couple ad trouble with their bike & turned back, they et up with us later for 2 days. One couple each ride a bike, they came a day later due to work schedules, they followed a GPS & came over Beartooth pass in the dark :roll: OMG what a trip they had, the GPS told them 1 hr but it took 4, they had rain & sleet at the top of the mountain. The next day he was feeling unwell, he has several health issues, after 2 days they headed home. ON the way home she was cut off by a truck & laid the bike down, was scraped & shaken & scratched up her bike but got home OK. All in all, too much excitement.
> We got home about 7 tonight, 12 hrs n the road, I'm glad to have my own bed tonight.
> Last night we stayed at Radium Hot Springs BC, the bighorn sheep were everywhere around town, eating people flowers & fruit trees.I took several pictures, I will try to post some


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one twist a cabbage? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, n doubt your poor DZh is under stress with all the problems your family has been having, hope the next tests are better. It's great your DZs was wel enough t get the ie inserted for his chemo, hoe that goes well. Also that your eg improves soon.
> 
> Pearlone, hope both you & DH are on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you get cold feet during the winter and you can crochet - then you will want to check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-cozy-boots/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=751c4ec293-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-751c4ec293-60616885


Found some nice knitted ones as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist and her suggestion was to take codeine for a week or so. This supresses the cough. And as the cough itself irritates the throat it rests the throat and often settles one of these pesrsistant coughs that just hang round without actually being wrong (cleary this only applies to persistant dry coughs). I found the reason interesting as it is what I have done for around 35 years but didn't realise why it worked. I thought it just got me out the habit but it has a reason for working (just be aware that one of the effects of codeine is too slow down the gut so watch for constipation).


I have had to take codeine before for my cough, it was much worse than this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have had to take codeine before for my cough, it was much worse than this.


Could be worth while doing so before it gets worse- you don't need a big dose of codeine for this purpose.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had an e mail from my eldest son that the solicitors are expecting answers this week. So jusT maybe something will happen!


I sure hope so. You have been waiting for so long.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


That is good news. Hope he tolerates the chemo without too many side effects. How long will he be having it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me giggle Jeanette
> I can imagine everyone turning up at KAP quite yellow but with lovely white teeth :XD:
> Sonja


Oh that is quite the image 😱😱😁😁😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could be worth while doing so before it gets worse- you don't need a big dose of codeine for this purpose.


I'll have to try to get into the doctor today or tomorrow before heading to KAP. I definitely don't want it getting worse.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


What a precious outfit. You have done a brilliant job, I love the colour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Try the honey and cinnamon recipe that Tami shared with me. Mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon with 1 TBS of honey 3 x's a day for 3 days. It worked wonders for me.


I'll give it a try, thank you. I did try lemon and other natural remedies that would normly work. This time they are not working.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was already seeing what one I would love to have this year. What ever one I get will make me happy though.


Hee Hee with any luck you will get the one you have picked out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this has been a wasted day for me - i think i slept most of it away - the change in weather kind of threw me for a loop - i don't know if there was a change in barometric pressure or what - i just felt like i was in a fog - weary tonight - think it will be an early to bed night.
> 
> everything seems back in order with everyone home - breakfast with heidi and gary (who had taken today off). throws my day off when i can't have my oatmeal with heidi. talk about a creature of habit. lol
> 
> i'm a little behind so best get reading. --- sam


Has Lexie returned home yet Sam ?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is grapefruit I have had _verboten_ , I am getting more honey today- I like Kathy's (Gottastch's) brew, with chilli/cayenne (can never remember which) ginger, cinnamon, Apple Cider Vinegar all watered down to make a sipping mix, works for me.
> The lemons I have are Meyer so not excessively sharp.
> Had not heard that about throats.


It is cayenne pepper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh he was curled up in the chair next to me...lol


You certainly had your hands full 
Hope the weather is a lot nicer when you wake up today 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a wasted day for me - i think i slept most of it away - the change in weather kind of threw me for a loop - i don't know if there was a change in barometric pressure or what - i just felt like i was in a fog - weary tonight - think it will be an early to bed night.
> 
> everything seems back in order with everyone home - breakfast with heidi and gary (who had taken today off). throws my day off when i can't have my oatmeal with heidi. talk about a creature of habit. lol
> 
> i'm a little behind so best get reading. --- sam


Sometimes being a creature of ha but is a good thing. On days when Seth isn't here my day seems to be missing something. He starts kindergarten this year, he is excited and nervous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woo hoo! I am looking forward to this!!! I have this thing about storage containers & totes. Can never have too many......kind of like yarn & tools...never enough.


My Chrissy jst asked me if I had any totes or large containers she could have.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Either you're in for wonderful opportunity for storage bins/totes or a lot more KAP folks are going to have to step up to the plate and soon!! lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'll take some for Chrissy, she will be very happy to get them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is cayenne pepper.


Thanks Caren! Do you know the significance/difference between the two?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, I am alive and relatively well with a light lingering cold and allergie conjunctavitis which has been really anoying. Started as a floo bug with a few says fatigue included.

Having a few internet issues as mainly in mobile data and some signal issues.

I hope eceryone is well, will keep Gwen updated via fb. Hopefully all is well with everyone is well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I am alive and relatively well with a light lingering cold and allergie conjunctavitis which has been really anoying. Started as a floo bug with a few says fatigue included.
> 
> Having a few internet issues as mainly in mobile data and some signal issues.
> 
> I hope eceryone is well, will keep Gwen updated via fb. Hopefully all is well with everyone is well.


Heather, you know KAP is this coming weekend? Tami is trying to organise Skype!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure wish my system liked codeine; properly used it's so good for many things...my system says - NO WAY and end up with horrible vomiting..


Thats no good. I can handle codeine quite well thank goodness. But no morphine for me! Thats where the vomiting comes into it for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jackie pain in leg is sciatica and I will have to go for tests to see if it's anything to do with discs in back . But at least it wasn't as painful last night . It just feels like a nagging toothache were you hit the nerve now and again but will hopefully go soon and I can stop the funny walk


I am glad you have the pain under better control, fingers crossed it isnt anything to do with your back though.

Great to hear that your son has the line in and chemo to start. I hope he manages to cope with it ok and not get too sick from it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This made me giggle Jeanette
> I can imagine everyone turning up at KAP quite yellow but with lovely white teeth :XD:
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


Wow Sonja! Just adorable. I love the little cardi with the different colored buttons. All soooo cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had heard on the news about several traffic accidents but nothing else, is that what you mean?
> I cannot believe how busy it was. we stayed about 70 miles away from Sturgis, the closest we could get rooms, & when we drove back we met a motorcycle every minute, crazy. we had a good time but it was a mixed up trip, DH wasn't feeling well the first 2 days & actually thought about coming home. Then another couple ad trouble with their bike & turned back, they et up with us later for 2 days. One couple each ride a bike, they came a day later due to work schedules, they followed a GPS & came over Beartooth pass in the dark :roll: OMG what a trip they had, the GPS told them 1 hr but it took 4, they had rain & sleet at the top of the mountain. The next day he was feeling unwell, he has several health issues, after 2 days they headed home. ON the way home she was cut off by a truck & laid the bike down, was scraped & shaken & scratched up her bike but got home OK. All in all, too much excitement.
> We got home about 7 tonight, 12 hrs n the road, I'm glad to have my own bed tonight.
> Last night we stayed at Radium Hot Springs BC, the bighorn sheep were everywhere around town, eating people flowers & fruit trees.I took several pictures, I will try to post some


Thanks for sharing the photos. Sorry to hear that DH wasnt well some of the time. Good to have you back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to try to get into the doctor today or tomorrow before heading to KAP. I definitely don't want it getting worse.


Good plan. You have had it too long really. I hope he can help and you get better quickly.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your deck looks lovely.....since you are sooooooo experienced in deck cleaning I'll just let you come south and do mine....LOL We have a pressure washer and I hope to get out deck cleaned when I get back from the KAP.


Watch that you don't damage the wood with the pressure washer. 
To be honest I will be happy when everything is done.
I'm now painting my 2nd bedroom, was a dirty yellow Color, now a light beige/gray. Hoping this will look lovely and bright when it's finished. will post before & after photos later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Hope Heidi and Alexis's birthdays were great. You have to be of a certain mindset to go camping. I used to love it; now, I'm with you, the Hilton sounds great. Not keen on sleeping on the ground or cots :hunf:


I am having DGS (who has speech/learning difficulties) at the weekend. The rest of them are going camping but he doesn't want to go as he SAYS it is cold and wet!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


I shall add them to mine.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just hopping online to say Hi to everyone. Have not posted in ages, but I'm always thinking of you all and check in to read what you are all up to when I can even though I'm not posting. A big thank you to the Summary Queens for the great job you do!

Have been spending much of my time organising our US trip. Hard to believe that in just 2 months we will be on our way! I'm very excited. The itinerary is constantly being tweeked as I find new and wonderful places to add to the must see list but as I finalise accommodation, the tweeking has to stop! Booking accommodation is proving very frustrating and time-consuming. I like to read reviews of places before I book but when the same hotel has reviews that range from "disgusting" to "excellent", I get very confused. I usually avoid these places and go looking for alternatives which means more reviews to read and more time spent on the computer.

I've also been finishing off some WIP's that have been hanging around. It's a good feeling to finally have some things sewn up and buttons on, but I won't tell you how many I still have to complete. LOL I never did this before I joined KP. Always finished a project before starting another. Now I see so many beautiful things, I'm always starting something new.

Speaking of beautiful things, I must say that I love the baby knits you have been making Sonja. Lovely work. Hope your leg is not troubling you now and that your sons and DH are doing better. You have been having a terrible time and I hope things improve for all of you.

Mel, so happy to see you back posting! Am amazed at all the knitting you have done, but I shouldn't be. You are a true knitting ninja! I hope your rehab is progressing well and that you are feeling good.

Pacer, please tell Matthew that I think his drawings are amazing. He has such a talent for capturing the nuances of the animals he draws. I love to see his work. Makes me smile to see such talent.

Julie, I hope you are feeling OK and that your cold/cough does not develop into something worse.

Caren take care too. We don't want you sick for the KAP!

Gwen, I hope you are well enough to make that long drive to Ohio. It would be so great if your daughter can go with you. Is that happening or not?

I sure hope you all have a wonderful time this weekend at the KAP. I know you will! Even if you just met and talked, it would be a great occasion. Throw in all the planned activities and the food to be shared...well, it is going to be a fabulous get-together. Will be watching out for updates if anyone is going to have time to be posting. I don't have skype so will not be chatting with anyone this year but hope some of you get to share this way.

To those of setting out to drive to KAP, travel safely and take care out there.

To all those whose birthdays I have missed, belated wishes to you all.

Have not seen any news of our Josephine. Is she OK? Holidaying in France maybe? Any news of Betty? Is she doing OK?

Time for a few rows of knitting before I head to bed. Have I told you I am addicted to knitting squares for blankets for the Wrapped with Love organisation? Mostly mindless garter stitch squares but when I have finished this current blanket, I plan to start something a little more complex and interesting to knit. Goodnight for now. Take care everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, wow!!!! Great photos. It does sound a little too eventful a trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to try to get into the doctor today or tomorrow before heading to KAP. I definitely don't want it getting worse.


Can't you get codeine over the counter? Th elow doses mixed with panadol (which you call something else starting with an a are available over the counter at pharmacies which is useful for uses like this.

Was thinking it surprising that no posts since my last one but for some reason I didn't get the notifications.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I am alive and relatively well with a light lingering cold and allergie conjunctavitis which has been really anoying. Started as a floo bug with a few says fatigue included.
> 
> Having a few internet issues as mainly in mobile data and some signal issues.
> 
> I hope eceryone is well, will keep Gwen updated via fb. Hopefully all is well with everyone is well.


Good to see you0- have been meaning to PM you as you hadn't been on for a while- but everytime I think of it is the wrong time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see you Denise. Sound slike fun and frustation getting organised to go away. Is it just DH an dyou this time?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to see you Denise. Sound slike fun and frustation getting organised to go away. Is it just DH an dyou this time?


Hi Margaret. How are you? Trip is getting closer. Just the 2 of us this time. As much as I love the friends we traveled with last year, it is much easier with just the 2 of us. Fewer hassles making decisions!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Margaret. How are you? Trip is getting closer. Just the 2 of us this time. As much as I love the friends we traveled with last year, it is much easier with just the 2 of us. Fewer hassles making decisions!


That was what I was thinking- always easier to work out with ess people. the more there are the more differences there will be in what to see, where to stay type of accommodation. Even what to eat.
We are good here- looking forward to the grandchild in a few months. She is now far enough on for the baby to have a chance if she should go into premature labour, but at 24 1/2 weeks we sure hope it will be a while yet! She's well so is really enjoying being pregnant at the moment- loves the tap-dancing as she calls it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll give it a try, thank you. I did try lemon and other natural remedies that would normly work. This time they are not working.


Salt water gargle was the treatment that worked for me. It aways works for a sore throat and I figured if my cough was due to a scratchy dry throat rather than a cold or mucus, then salt water may help it. I alternated between salt water gargle and tea tree oil gargle - one in a.m. and one in p.m. and in 3 days the cough was gone...can't say if it was cause and effect, but I'm not coughing any more and that's all I cared about. good luck and see you and Jamie soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats no good. I can handle codeine quite well thank goodness. But no morphine for me! Thats where the vomiting comes into it for me.


Ah, Morphine!! Nearly killed me and I have it plastered over all my medical charts that I'm very allergic to it. I'm not allergic to many things, but nothing minor for me for those that I am. My system just tolerates meds differently than most people...antihistimines make most people sleepy, but with me I'm wired more than a pot of strong coffee!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't you get codeine over the counter? Th elow doses mixed with panadol (which you call something else starting with an a are available over the counter at pharmacies which is useful for uses like this.
> 
> Was thinking it surprising that no posts since my last one but for some reason I didn't get the notifications.


Tylenol 3 (has codeine) over here is through Rx only and is considered a controlled substance that has to be picked up in person so that the Pharmacy can verify who has the drug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was what I was thinking- always easier to work out with ess people. the more there are the more differences there will be in what to see, where to stay type of accommodation. Even what to eat.
> We are good here- looking forward to the grandchild in a few months. She is now far enough on for the baby to have a chance if she should go into premature labour, but at 24 1/2 weeks we sure hope it will be a while yet! She's well so is really enjoying being pregnant at the moment- loves the tap-dancing as she calls it.


The anticipation is great and I'm glad she's feeling so well. Hope she does go full term and that labor isn't horrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The anticipation is great and I'm glad she's feeling so well. Hope she does go full term and that labor isn't horrible.


I'm glad she is enjoying being pregnant I loved it- it was such a special feeling nuturing this baby inside. Even when I felt uncomfortable I still love dhtis part. Felt special and important.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back from your trip, Bonnie. Loved the photos; thanks for sharing. It sounds like mostly a good time except for extra work when you got back and DH being sick.

Purly - hope you are doing much better this a.m. Still praying for you and Kenny.

Gwen & Caren - hope you are feeling much better before your trips to KAP.

Nicho - welcome back; always good to hear what you're up to. Your trip to the US sounds like fun. Some of our hotel chains are better than others. We like to stay at Holiday Inn Express since they've never disappointed us in cleanliness, etc. AmericInn has also been good. Day's Inn, Excel Inn, Red Roof Inn, and Motel 6's can be spotty depending on the locations. Many like LaQuinta and Hampton Inns and they've been fine for us - just a little more expensive.

Sonja - hope DS's chemo starts today (keeping fingers crossed that he tolerates it okay).

Betty - been missing you and hope that you are feeling better.

Julie - hope the cold is getting better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Denise, (Nicho) I am still snuffling away- have a suspicion it is my sinuses acting up- but I now have fresh cayenne and ginger and must mix up my brew. And get back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back from your trip, Bonnie. Loved the photos; thanks for sharing. It sounds like mostly a good time except for extra work when you got back and DH being sick.
> 
> Purly - hope you are doing much better this a.m. Still praying for you and Kenny.
> 
> ...


It seems fairly static, Rookie! At least it is not getting a lot worse- ie., I seem to have it controlled, most of the time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to Loma Linda (2 1/2hrs away) for DH's eye doc appt.
Yesterday napped in a.m and pm. Not like me.
Sam, hope you feel better soon. Low pressure affects my FM and arthritis.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you're home safe and sound Bonnie. Loved the pictures. Crazy how the bighorn sheep were all over the place. They are beautiful animals.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had heard on the news about several traffic accidents but nothing else, is that what you mean?
> I cannot believe how busy it was. we stayed about 70 miles away from Sturgis, the closest we could get rooms, & when we drove back we met a motorcycle every minute, crazy. we had a good time but it was a mixed up trip, DH wasn't feeling well the first 2 days & actually thought about coming home. Then another couple ad trouble with their bike & turned back, they et up with us later for 2 days. One couple each ride a bike, they came a day later due to work schedules, they followed a GPS & came over Beartooth pass in the dark :roll: OMG what a trip they had, the GPS told them 1 hr but it took 4, they had rain & sleet at the top of the mountain. The next day he was feeling unwell, he has several health issues, after 2 days they headed home. ON the way home she was cut off by a truck & laid the bike down, was scraped & shaken & scratched up her bike but got home OK. All in all, too much excitement.
> We got home about 7 tonight, 12 hrs n the road, I'm glad to have my own bed tonight.
> Last night we stayed at Radium Hot Springs BC, the bighorn sheep were everywhere around town, eating people flowers & fruit trees.I took several pictures, I will try to post some


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning all! Today is packing for trip day. For those tht asked my DD will not be going with me; couldn't get anyone to take her shift for 2 days at work. Really dissappointed and irked that no one would help her out since she is frequently covering for others. Marianne and I will get there late afternoon/early evening on Thurs. Got to go get busy. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one twist a cabbage? --- sam


You just grab the plant & rotate it a quarter turn, that breaks off some of the roots & it quits growing so fast, no more split heads. My mom did it all the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tylenol 3 (has codeine) over here is through Rx only and is considered a controlled substance that has to be picked up in person so that the Pharmacy can verify who has the drug.


Here we can buy cough syrup with codeine in it but must ask the pharmacist because it is kept behind the counter so you can only buy a limited amount. Tylenol 3 must have more in it as it is by prescription only.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad the tornado missed your part of town, hope there wasn't too much damage. Sad no one will pick up your DDs shifts so she can go with you, seems like there are people who will work extra & people who take advantage but are not willing to reutrn the favor.

Denise, sounds like you have a great trip planned. I think when you find hotel reviews in a wide range that it's just because some people have very high expectations. We went to Hawaii several years ago & after I booked the rooms & paid I discovered I could look up reviews,a couple said bulldoze the place. I was just sick but when we got there it was fine, clean but old. As long as it's clean, I can deal with shabby if I have a bed to sleep in.

Well, must get off my butt & outside. I hope all who were feeling poorly are on the mend soon. & this who are traveling to KAP have safe travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Morning all! Today is packing for trip day. For those tht asked my DD will not be going with me; couldn't get anyone to take her shift for 2 days at work. Really dissappointed and irked that no one would help her out since she is frequently covering for others. Marianne and I will get there late afternoon/early evening on Thurs. Got to go get busy. TTYL


Safe travels. I'm disappointed that Hannah won't be with you, but am sure looking forward to seeing you and Marianne.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You just grab the plant & rotate it a quarter turn, that breaks off some of the roots & it quits growing so fast, no more split heads. My mom did it all the time.


I don't know that I ever noticed that my Mom would do this with the cabbage, but I don't remember any split cabbages either. So many things I overlooked I'm sure. Thanks for the information.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren! Do you know the significance/difference between the two?


No but I can find out 👍


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


That's not good news. Prayers for both of them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good plan. You have had it too long really. I hope he can help and you get better quickly.


She is really good about if I say this is what is happening. It is nice that she listens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> we haven't had any storming thankfully.
> 
> ordered pizza for supper and going to see what we have on Netflix tonight


Hope your pizza was delicious. I had an all-veggie dinner for a change, tomatoes, cukes, corn, yellow beans and beets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme, hopefully your son's chemo started today and that he'll be back home soon. All of you have been under a lot of stress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
> It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
> I got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the boards, (YUK)
> Directions are on the jug. Mind you I always add extra. Anyway didn't look to bad. Next day I took bleach, not diluted just straight from the bottle. On my hands and knees again with a sponge and soaked the boards. WOW! Nice and clean now. Ha!
> ...


Your deck looks great. I don't want to stain mine if I can help it so I'll just try to clean it. Good luck with the petunias. Mine at the front are starting to look leggy - flowers at the ends but nothing in the middle. I'll have to cut mine back too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had heard on the news about several traffic accidents but nothing else, is that what you mean?
> I cannot believe how busy it was. we stayed about 70 miles away from Sturgis, the closest we could get rooms, & when we drove back we met a motorcycle every minute, crazy. we had a good time but it was a mixed up trip, DH wasn't feeling well the first 2 days & actually thought about coming home. sheep were everywhere around town, eating people flowers & fruit trees.I took several pictures, I will try to post some


Wow - what an eventful trip! Glad everyone got home safe and sound. I guess the home owners aren't too pleased about the sheep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats no good. I can handle codeine quite well thank goodness. But no morphine for me! Thats where the vomiting comes into it for me.


Morphine does that to me too. Yuck!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Watch that you don't damage the wood with the pressure washer.
> To be honest I will be happy when everything is done.
> I'm now painting my 2nd bedroom, was a dirty yellow Color, now a light beige/gray. Hoping this will look lovely and bright when it's finished. will post before & after photos later.


I will be working on my garden this afternoon (if it's not too wet). Have to move my hydrangea and plant a clematis. There wasn't a garden at the back so I've made myself some work. While I'm out there, I'll take a picture of my new deck cover. I'm very happy with it. Keeps the sun and rain off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tylenol 3 (has codeine) over here is through Rx only and is considered a controlled substance that has to be picked up in person so that the Pharmacy can verify who has the drug.


Same here.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Safe travels to all who are going to KAP. Have a good time, maybe next year I can fit it in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd better get to work or the afternoon will be gone before I know it. Want to take my doggie for a run in the dog park too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't you get codeine over the counter? Th elow doses mixed with panadol (which you call something else starting with an a are available over the counter at pharmacies which is useful for uses like this.
> 
> Was thinking it surprising that no posts since my last one but for some reason I didn't get the notifications.


Do you mean acetaminophen? It's the brand name Tylenol here--and I didn't realize anyone could get codeine over the counter. I can't take it anyhow--makes me feel horrible, which defeats the purpose!

Happy trails to all heading to the KAP--looking forward to the pictures & posts!

Healing thoughts to all in need.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I too have medication issues. Both codeine and morphine I cannot have. Allergic reaction and not a pretty site. It is noted in my doctors files and when I visit the hospital they know as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been so rude, I don't believe that I have thanked all of you for your kindness, concern and caring. Your prayers, get well cards and words of encouragement.

Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I love you all. Our dear June sent me a get well card and I am so sad that I was not able to thank her. From my lips to Gods ears......Thank you June.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Safe travels to all who are going to KAP. Have a good time, maybe next year I can fit it in.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I am alive and relatively well with a light lingering cold and allergie conjunctavitis which has been really anoying. Started as a floo bug with a few says fatigue included.
> 
> Having a few internet issues as mainly in mobile data and some signal issues.
> 
> I hope eceryone is well, will keep Gwen updated via fb. Hopefully all is well with everyone is well.


Hello Heather nice to hear from you 
Have you settled into your new living space now , hope it's been warm enough this winter 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja! Just adorable. I love the little cardi with the different colored buttons. All soooo cute.


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Sorry to hear that DH wasnt well some of the time. Good to have you back.


I'm glad you are back to Bonnie , loved the pictures 
Did you get to Yellowstone 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am having DGS (who has speech/learning difficulties) at the weekend. The rest of them are going camping but he doesn't want to go as he SAYS it is cold and wet!!!


Don't. Blame him Norma . I expect he will have a lovely time with grandmother and get spoilt 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Can't you get codeine over the counter? Th elow doses mixed with panadol (which you call something else starting with an a are available over the counter at pharmacies which is useful for uses like this.
> 
> Was thinking it surprising that no posts since my last one but for some reason I didn't get the notifications.


That's been happening to me too recently 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Don't. Blame him Norma . I expect he will have a lovely time with grandmother and get spoilt
> Sonja


He will :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hi Margaret. How are you? Trip is getting closer. Just the 2 of us this time. As much as I love the friends we traveled with last year, it is much easier with just the 2 of us. Fewer hassles making decisions!


Hope you have a wonderful trip to America Denise and see everything that you want to see 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> I sure hope they can give your DH a diagnosis soon and that it's something that can be easily managed.


~~~Thanks...we hope so too. We probably won't get any diagnosis for another 6-7 days. This is so exhausting for him. He's a brick, for sure!
We appreciate all prayers & good wishes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Melody your have expressed your thanks for all the good wishes everyone sent to you and all know that you are not an ungrateful lady. Take care, dear friend, and keep on getting better. We love you so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ah, Morphine!! Nearly killed me and I have it plastered over all my medical charts that I'm very allergic to it. I'm not allergic to many things, but nothing minor for me for those that I am. My system just tolerates meds differently than most people...antihistimines make most people sleepy, but with me I'm wired more than a pot of strong coffee!


Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone 
Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain 
Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in 
Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woo hoo! I am looking forward to this!!! I have this thing about storage containers & totes. Can never have too many......kind of like yarn & tools...never enough.


~~~Me, too! For me it's yarn & bowls! Love 'em. :thumbup: gonna be fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to a doctor's appointment and then to ellen's - talk to you later. --- sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Disgraceful, Sonja. Plain disgraceful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's such a feeling of helplessness when you don't know what is going on isn't it? Hopefully these next tests will show what the problem is and that it can be treated.
> How good that you can still get to KAP.


Thanks, Darowil & Bonnie,
The tests have eliminated a few things, but we still have more to go. We won't know anything until next week....sometime. It is hard to just sit & wait....for procedures to happen and results evaluated. :roll: :? Some of the more serious possibilities have been eliminated...YEA! A couple more to go. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's such a feeling of helplessness when you don't know what is going on isn't it? Hopefully these next tests will show what the problem is and that it can be treated.
> How good that you can still get to KAP.


Thanks, Darowil & Bonnie,
The tests have eliminated a few things, but we still have more to go. We won't know anything until next week....sometime. It is hard to just sit & wait....for procedures to happen and results evaluated. :roll: :? Some of the more serious possibilities have been eliminated...YEA! A couple more to go. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, Darowil & Bonnie,
> The tests have eliminated a few things, but we still have more to go. We won't know anything until next week....sometime. It is hard to just sit & wait....for procedures to happen and results evaluated. :roll: :? Some of the more serious possibilities have been eliminated...YEA! A couple more to go. Fingers crossed!


Hope they get to the bottom of his troubles and it's easily treatable. So frightening and frustrating to wait.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks...we hope so too. We probably won't get any diagnosis for another 6-7 days. This is so exhausting for him. He's a brick, for sure!
> We appreciate all prayers & good wishes.


Sending a whole bushel basket full of them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


How very frustrating and dangerous!! Please be sure to let someone in charge know that this happened. You have every reason to be furious. I'll come over and help you throttle a few people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, Darowil & Bonnie,
> The tests have eliminated a few things, but we still have more to go. We won't know anything until next week....sometime. It is hard to just sit & wait....for procedures to happen and results evaluated. :roll: :? Some of the more serious possibilities have been eliminated...YEA! A couple more to go. Fingers crossed!


But, I hope that since he's dealing with the Cleveland Clinic that his care is top notch!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am having DGS (who has speech/learning difficulties) at the weekend. The rest of them are going camping but he doesn't want to go as he SAYS it is cold and wet!!!


He could be right!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you are back to Bonnie , loved the pictures
> Did you get to Yellowstone
> Sonja


No, the guys decided it would be too busy. I think all but DH & me have already been there. Hopefully one day but between the $ exchange, our $ is only worth .70US right now & the price gouging the hotels did while we were there, DH says he's not anxious to go back to the area. We've been in the area before & paid about $100/night this time it was $230 in one place & $335 in another :roll: :roll: A bit ridiculous & then add the 30% exchange it was pretty painful :shock: On the way home we had wanted to go west, then north but couldn't even get rooms, ended up going to Billings, Montana we had made & confirmed reservations but when we got there they couldn't find our reservation. It was the only place that had rooms other than one that wanted $500/night. It was a Motel 6, turns out there were 2, one is a complete dive, the other where they finally gave us a room was OK, we were getting pretty nervous about what we were going to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good grief, that's ridiculous. You need to make a complain about the pain meds, those kind of education errors kill people! Much too careless. I hope they get the chemo drugs quickly.
I dont blame you for ranting.


Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> off to a doctor's appointment and then to ellen's - talk to you later. --- sam


Sam, were you out jogging this morning? I just saw on the news a naked
Man caused a pile up on the interstate in Ohio jogging down the road after his car quit :lol: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, that's ridiculous. You need to make a complain about the pain meds, those kind of education errors kill people! Much too careless. I hope they get the chemo drugs quickly.
> I dont blame you for ranting.


Agreed Bonnie. I am sorry that this is happening to your son Sonja. :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


I would be ranting too, giving a patient some one elses medication is unforgivable, could have been some ghastly reaction. Hope they get the chemo in for tomorrow, as you say they've known long enough what he needs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> How very frustrating and dangerous!! Please be sure to let someone in charge know that this happened. You have every reason to be furious. I'll come over and help you throttle a few people.


The trouble is most of them are really nice but I'm still not happy 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sonja, I just posted a reply to your rant but it's got lost in the ether somewhere. You have every reason to rant, getting patient's medications mixed up is unforgiveable and could have tragic consequences. Hope they get the chemo in for tomorrow, as you say they've known long enough what he needs.

Edit: it's just reappeared!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I spent the morning in the garden,I pulled lots of weeds & things that were going to seed, poppies, radishes etc.
I picked cucumbers, a few strawberries, kohlrabi, cucumbers lettuce, potatoes, carrots, enough broccoli to fill my kitchen sink & 2 large cabbages that were splitting. I had so much in the wheel barrel I could hardly push it up the hill.
I still have to pick beans, the plants were too wet to pick them this morning.

Edit, I meant to ask, this is the first time I've grown pole beans. They look like regular green beans to me. is there any difference?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No but I can find out 👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


Oh boy has this ever been a saga...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sonja, I just posted a reply to your rant but it's got lost in the ether somewhere. You have every reason to rant, getting patient's medications mixed up is unforgiveable and could have tragic consequences. Hope they get the chemo in for tomorrow, as you say they've known long enough what he needs.
> 
> Edit: it's just reappeared!


My internet is being a pain too just now .as for my son I think he just wants his chemo and to go home


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My internet is being a pain too just now .as for my son I think he just wants his chemo and to go home


I'm WITH him....certainly more comfortable (and safer) at home!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I would be ranting too, giving a patient some one elses medication is unforgivable, could have been some ghastly reaction. Hope they get the chemo in for tomorrow, as you say they've known long enough what he needs.


I would have been barging into the nursing supervisor's office - at the hospitals I've been at over here, they ask your name and birthday (sometimes more than once) before they give you any medication. I wouldn't take anything if they didn't check with me first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crocheter's alert and page down for a list of pattern categories. --- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool230/featuring-14-new-pineapple-designs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, but it will be so much fun, too bad I can't knit easily in the dark. :roll:


That depends on what I am knitting. My DH tells me to put it away even though I can feel the stitches and stitch markers with my fingers. If I have the pattern memorized, then I can knit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was just on the phone with Marianne and she said that here (where I live) even had a tornado touch down! Must have been on the other side of town since the sirens never went off. Did say on the news we had trees down. Had a second big storm move through several hours after the first one.


So glad it stayed away from your home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Either you're in for wonderful opportunity for storage bins/totes or a lot more KAP folks are going to have to step up to the plate and soon!! lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


I could use some too. I will share with Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> I would have been barging into the nursing supervisor's office - at the hospitals I've been at over here, they ask your name and birthday (sometimes more than once) before they give you any medication. I wouldn't take anything if they didn't check with me first.


That s what usually happens here . Every single time . The nurse knew who she was talking too because she said his name I think because it was pain medication and something he would have had anyway later on they acted as if it was nothing . The worst thing is I think he is going to continue to get his treatment in this hospital from now on and he seems to like the doctor who is treating him now a lot better than his other doctor .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Most of my day has been spent surfing the net. So I have gotten a few balls of yarn together. My feet are up and the TV remote on the table beside me. I have several pairs of slippers to make for Christmas gifts. Greg has supper in the oven and Gage is playing video games on his handheld device. Dogs are snoozing and I hope to make some progress. Check in later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I spent the morning in the garden,I pulled lots of weeds & things that were going to seed, poppies, radishes etc.
> I picked cucumbers, a few strawberries, kohlrabi, cucumbers lettuce, potatoes, carrots, enough broccoli to fill my kitchen sink & 2 large cabbages that were splitting. I had so much in the wheel barrel I could hardly push it up the hill.
> I still have to pick beans, the plants were too wet to pick them this morning.
> 
> Edit, I meant to ask, this is the first time I've grown pole beans. They look like regular green beans to me. is there any difference?


You have been very busy Bonnie .all those fresh vegtables I bet they taste delicious 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all crocheters again. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-hook-case/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=fd13e55e78-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-fd13e55e78-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where? --- sam



darowil said:


> Found some nice knitted ones as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - it was bailee if you mean from the dominican republic - yes - last tuesday - and is ready to go back. says she is going back the minute she finishes high school. i am hoping by then she will have gotten a little more sense and get her nurses degree - which she wanted to do - and then go do her mission work. i can see bailee joining the peace corps and just going from place to place. i suppose she could do worse. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Has Lexie returned home yet Sam ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


She is in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the KAP projects I was working on!!! YES!!!! Now starting to put stuff together in one location so as not to forget any of it. The countdown has started for me and we still don't know if DD will be joining us or not.
> Keeping my fingers crossed that she will be able to.


Still working on that miracle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you heather - sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I am alive and relatively well with a light lingering cold and allergie conjunctavitis which has been really anoying. Started as a floo bug with a few says fatigue included.
> 
> Having a few internet issues as mainly in mobile data and some signal issues.
> 
> I hope eceryone is well, will keep Gwen updated via fb. Hopefully all is well with everyone is well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Needing to catch up, but Matthew wanted me to share some progress on his current drawing.


Makes me want to snuggle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great to hear from you nicho - what part of the us are you going to visit this time? sounds like you are enjoying retirement. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just hopping online to say Hi to everyone. Have not posted in ages, but I'm always thinking of you all and check in to read what you are all up to when I can even though I'm not posting. A big thank you to the Summary Queens for the great job you do!
> 
> Have been spending much of my time organising our US trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> A demented GPS would not help me at all! A working one will be more helpful for you- though I guess by now you have some idea of where you are going.
> 
> On eof the most delightful trips day trips I had in England on my last visit took me thoriugh all sorts of beautiful country- sure the GPS could have picked a better route but we loved it and had no real goal so we didn't maind her taking the scenic route. No idea if we had it set to scenic but not all of her routes were.


I am somewhat old fashioned and study maps before going on a trip. I like the GPS for those moments where one needs to get off the road due to accidents, construction or backups. My GPS found a faster route to the house in Ohio which takes us on a more scenic route which I am enjoying.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - it was bailee if you mean from the dominican republic - yes - last tuesday - and is ready to go back. says she is going back the minute she finishes high school. i am hoping by then she will have gotten a little more sense and get her nurses degree - which she wanted to do - and then go do her mission work. i can see bailee joining the peace corps and just going from place to place. i suppose she could do worse. --- sam


Sorry Sam I kept looking at the name and knew I didn't have the right one but just couldn't think so I crossed my fingers that you knew who I meant and you did , and you are right she could do worse at least she wants to do something useful


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


Thanks for the update. I have certainly been thinking of her and also of Betty. I noticed that Busyworkerbee has posted. I was thinking of her today as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, Darowil & Bonnie,
> The tests have eliminated a few things, but we still have more to go. We won't know anything until next week....sometime. It is hard to just sit & wait....for procedures to happen and results evaluated. :roll: :? Some of the more serious possibilities have been eliminated...YEA! A couple more to go. Fingers crossed!


It is good to have ruled out the more serious issues. Matthew was asking about him last night. Waiting is more difficult than anything. DS#1 had tests when he was a baby and it took over a month to get some results back. It will be wonderful seeing you this week.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Edit, I meant to ask, this is the first time I've grown pole beans. They look like regular green beans to me. is there any difference?


Bush beans grow on bushes (small) near the ground. Pole beans are climbing beans that grow up a trellis (or strings attached to a pole) so they can climb. Is that what you wanted to know? They taste the same.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can read a map it's my navigator that might not be able too. She will recognize turns and such as long as the landmarks aren't gone. The GPS is just got back up. 👍👍


I can't read a map unless I am sitting at a table, not moving, and have an hour to do so! :lol: I do recognize landmarks, and drive that way. So the GPS is my friend, but I do pay attention so I don't turn into an oncoming train, ect!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i love Mathews drawing, he is a wonderful artist.
> i am reading back ward and forward.
> bj has been on vacation, and we went shopping yesterday, found everything i got on the 60% off rack at Catherine's. got a dress for my niece's wedding in Nov. she is having a big barn wedding in Nashville.
> today, i have knitted on her sons slouch hat for Christmas, i am doing them all three one out of same thread just all made different. i usually do Keagan a new hat every yr. he wears them all the time. Kolby not so much, he wears baseball hats.
> ...


It's so nice to see you posting again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew will enjoy hearing about the comments on his drawing. He is so cute when he asks me if I want to take a picture to share with all of you. That usually doesn't happen with Matthew. He really wants to share with you and make everyone's day happier.


I am so glad Matthew is that comfortable with us! And he does make our days much happier!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes saw that and sent my family & friends an "OOPS" email. No problem, wish it would work though, lol!


Flour burns when in contact with flame. DH's BIL got a horrible burn from using it to put out a grease fire. He knew it would, but his main concern was getting his friend's wife and child out of the house before trying to put it out. She had been making gravy and the flour was close to hand, but not a pot lid, or salt. So he used the flour and paid the price, but he was the only one hurt, which is what he was trying to prevent.

It does cool sunburn tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Or too much alcohol!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had an e mail from my eldest son that the solicitors are expecting answers this week. So jusT maybe something will happen!


Keeping everything I can crossed for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne saw a respiratory specialist and her suggestion was to take codeine for a week or so. This supresses the cough. And as the cough itself irritates the throat it rests the throat and often settles one of these pesrsistant coughs that just hang round without actually being wrong (cleary this only applies to persistant dry coughs). I found the reason interesting as it is what I have done for around 35 years but didn't realise why it worked. I thought it just got me out the habit but it has a reason for working (just be aware that one of the effects of codeine is too slow down the gut so watch for constipation).


Well, I won't be trying that one! I am alllergic to codeine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You just grab the plant & rotate it a quarter turn, that breaks off some of the roots & it quits growing so fast, no more split heads. My mom did it all the time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be monitoring it, never fear!
> 
> I've just had to correct a massive mistake in the red Guernsey- I was so busy casting off the middle stitches at the neck, that I completely overlooked that 20 only got me to the mid-point- I knitted those stitches right to the point where they were on a needle (live) went back to the right front , and realised fairly quickly my massive error. So I ripped back to about 3 rows above- then tinked carefully, realised I could undo the cast off which should have been kept as live stitches on a needle. And with all this I have undone a couple of minor errors that I had hoped would not be noticed. So all is well. And while I was talking to a friend on the phone I found my bamboo straights (2.5mm), so yet another rub to polishing my good behaviour halo! She who tinks definitely deserves halos!


Too bad you had to frog. But good that you fixed a couple of minor errors, and found your needles. Yes, You do deserve a halo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gonna hold you to that jacklou - it would be great to see you. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Safe travels to all who are going to KAP. Have a good time, maybe next year I can fit it in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you all know that my son is finally getting his line in by the time I get to the hospital at 3 hopefully it will be in . This means that they can start the chemo .
> Sonja


Wonderful news, Sonja! Now the prayers can start helping kick the cancer, and not the other crud also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your dh carol - looking forward to seeing both of you this weekend. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks...we hope so too. We probably won't get any diagnosis for another 6-7 days. This is so exhausting for him. He's a brick, for sure!
> We appreciate all prayers & good wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there would have been a mushroom cloud at the nurses station if someone game me a heavy pain killer that was meant for someone else. oh yes - they would not do it again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


 The "standard of care" for medications is that one checks the name of the medication, the amount that is ordered, how it is to be given, and to whom it is to be given. The last is by name band and also verbal response (if the patient is alert) as to the name of the patient, his room number, doctor and date of birth. NO MEDICATION is given without these safety checks. You should demand that an incident report be filled out and this problem be brought up in the nursing report conference and also in Mortality and Morbidity conference, where such mistakes are discussed so as to impress on all the nurses and doctors the importance of sticking to the medication standard of care. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't you get codeine over the counter? Th elow doses mixed with panadol (which you call something else starting with an a are available over the counter at pharmacies which is useful for uses like this.
> 
> Was thinking it surprising that no posts since my last one but for some reason I didn't get the notifications.


I don't think we can get it here over the counter. I know I used to get it in Canada over the counter but that was a long time ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh bonnie - i show this naked body to no one - i don't even like to look at it - lol - i wonder why he was naked. a good many years ago a friend of mine was on the way home from a "night on the town" and decided to take his clothes off. of course the police were right there - in jail all night - we were to meet for breakfast the next morning and when he showed up he looked really rough. i about fell over when he told me what he had done - what was worse he had run from the police and had tried to hide. i went to court with him - i thought he was going to fall over he was shaking so bad. i don't know how the judge kept a straight face as he was telling his story - a $300 fine and good talking to and it was over. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, were you out jogging this morning? I just saw on the news a naked
> Man caused a pile up on the interstate in Ohio jogging down the road after his car quit :lol: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jackie pain in leg is sciatica and I will have to go for tests to see if it's anything to do with discs in back . But at least it wasn't as painful last night . It just feels like a nagging toothache were you hit the nerve now and again but will hopefully go soon and I can stop the funny walk


Sonja, sit on an ice pack for 15 minutes, then off 30 to take the swelling out of the area where the nerve is pinched, since the Dr. said it was sciatica. That will release the nerve, then in a few days you can alternate with ice and heat. The heat will get the blood flow going to help heal, while the ice takes down the swelling. Also, only sit for about 15 minutes at a time, then walk around a little. Sitting is the worst thing you can do for it! I speak from many years of experience with sciatica. I am so glad you went to get it checked. Good news about your son. Wish it were better for your DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming her way - i hope she can find some help in getting her house ready to sell - i think it is too hard on her - especially if she has breathing problems. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've nearly finished the little outfit I was knitting all I need to do is decide how big I want the bow straps on the shoes , so the ones on them are just to give me some idea
> Sonja


I love it Sonja!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said - i totally agree. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> The "standard of care" for medications is that one checks the name of the medication, the amount that is ordered, how it is to be given, and to whom it is to be given. The last is by name band and also verbal response (if the patient is alert) as to the name of the patient, his room number, doctor and date of birth. NO MEDICATION is given without these safety checks. You should demand that an incident report be filled out and this problem be brought up in the nursing report conference and also in Mortality and Morbidity conference, where such mistakes are discussed so as to impress on all the nurses and doctors the importance of sticking to the medication standard of care. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just dropping in to say "HI". I have been all tied up with company and DH has been having some serious health issues (of course, being out of town, adds to the complications!). We started out last Wednesday at a Sandusky ER, then by afternoon, had moved on to the Cleveland Clinic. He has had a cystoscopy, an MRI and a ct scan. Still unable to pinpoint the problem, so we have 3 more days of scheduled visits to the clinic between now and next Monday. All in the effort to find a diagnosis...then we hopefully can move on to treatment.
> SO thankful DS is nearby and can take care of his Dad on one of the days. They insist that I go to KAP....I am squeezing it in between some of the clinic visits. My friend from the 1st KAP - Sue Lopez - is coming, WITH her completed quilt. She is looking forward to some good times!
> 
> I will see many of you next weekend....good thoughts and wishes to all. I probably will not post much..just too tied up.


Carol, Keeping you and your DH in my prayers. Looking forward to meeting Sue, and seeing her quilt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you are not packing clothes, this could be an interesting KAP!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't think we can get it here over the counter. I know I used to get it in Canada over the counter but that was a long time ago.


Codeine, depending on the formulation,, is a class II or III drug, which means it must be prescribed by a physician or PA with DEA prescription privleges. No longer can one get any codeine formulation over the counter in the USA>


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> You will certainly have a long drive ahead of you so travel safely.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My motto for the past several months is to take 1 day at a time and everything will be fine.........
> 
> My deck was never stained so it's the natural wood. Used a deck cleaner from Home Depot, guess you can buy from any hardware store or CDN Tire for sure.
> It's called "Bio Wash" "Simple Wash". I didn't use a pressure washer as one should know how to handle this otherwise you will damage the wood.
> ...


1 day at a time is great.

You did a great job on the deck, big difference! It looks great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that our PearlOne went to the ER today due to not being able to breathe. She's been working with the doctors for awhile now, but was waiting on test results and doctors. Sure hoping that she is okay and will be much better quickly. Her DH is not feeling all that well either so I'm keeping both of them in my prayers.


Adding my prayers also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is the same day the kids go back to school here as well.


Ours go back the 19 August.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! I like that, will have to mention to David that maybe that's the problem he has sometimes with his truck GPS, GPS dementia.


Our old one, that we still use in the truck, certainly has GPS dementia, at times. We bought a new Rand McNally that is programmable for semi's, RV's and cars. And it can be updated on line free at any time. Our old one is not able to do that. They want $80 for a new memory card for it. We paid that much for it new. Nope, not gonna update it! When it dies, it dies. I will be using the good one for the trip to Defiance!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, but it will be so much fun, too bad I can't knit easily in the dark. :roll:


Do I need to teach you to knit without looking? I can do that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Before you leave for KAP, please check with any friends, family or your own interests to see if you might have use for hard- or soft-sided bags or boxes/totes, some with compartments inside for things like beads or fishing tackle.
> 
> My SIL is sending quite a few of these items with Don for the swap table. His gun room looks like a hoarder lives there; stuff is piled on top of stuff and furniture until there is barely a footpath.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy. I know where a couple of those will go!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was just on the phone with Marianne and she said that here (where I live) even had a tornado touch down! Must have been on the other side of town since the sirens never went off. Did say on the news we had trees down. Had a second big storm move through several hours after the first one.


Glad you are safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it causes vomiting it probably won't help but I can only take it with food or I get nausea. Did end up with gastritis for months once from having a lot of it but can tolerate it with food again now.
> When I worked in London on a cold-rectal ward we gave it to a number of patients before meals and I htought then if ever I needed it like this I just couldn't take it.


If it causes vomiting, I would say it is an allergy. It runs in our family. Dad and his sister could not/can not take it. DB lays on the bathroom floor, vomiting and rolling in agony from the pain it causes. I have half of my body on the ground, half in outer space. The only way I can walk is if I am holding onto the walls. I can not function when taking even small amounts in cough medicine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of bad news? --- sam


Several fatal accidents, including one of the captains from Deadliest Catch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 20. I REALLY need to go make DH's lunch for tomorrow, errr, today! and get to bed. There was just a big thump in the kitchen. Sounds like one of DH's african violets just decided to fall off of the shelf in the window. Someone is telling me to go to bed!
> 
> Hugs and prayers all around. See you tomorrow sometime. Massage at 9, and then some things to finish for KAP. But I will be back!


Well, when I went to make DH's lunch, there was no violet in the sink. I still don't know what I heard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had heard on the news about several traffic accidents but nothing else, is that what you mean?
> I cannot believe how busy it was. we stayed about 70 miles away from Sturgis, the closest we could get rooms, & when we drove back we met a motorcycle every minute, crazy. we had a good time but it was a mixed up trip, DH wasn't feeling well the first 2 days & actually thought about coming home. Then another couple ad trouble with their bike & turned back, they et up with us later for 2 days. One couple each ride a bike, they came a day later due to work schedules, they followed a GPS & came over Beartooth pass in the dark :roll: OMG what a trip they had, the GPS told them 1 hr but it took 4, they had rain & sleet at the top of the mountain. The next day he was feeling unwell, he has several health issues, after 2 days they headed home. ON the way home she was cut off by a truck & laid the bike down, was scraped & shaken & scratched up her bike but got home OK. All in all, too much excitement.
> We got home about 7 tonight, 12 hrs n the road, I'm glad to have my own bed tonight.
> Last night we stayed at Radium Hot Springs BC, the bighorn sheep were everywhere around town, eating people flowers & fruit trees.I took several pictures, I will try to post some


There were several fatal accidents, including one of the captains from Deadliest Catch. I can't remember which one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


Can't believe she didn't check his chart!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Morning all! Today is packing for trip day. For those tht asked my DD will not be going with me; couldn't get anyone to take her shift for 2 days at work. Really dissappointed and irked that no one would help her out since she is frequently covering for others. Marianne and I will get there late afternoon/early evening on Thurs. Got to go get busy. TTYL


So sorry your DD won't be coming. My DS had the same issues at a few jobs. Drive safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Safe travels to all who are going to KAP. Have a good time, maybe next year I can fit it in.


It would be great if you could!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught with the posts. Is Betty ok? I have missed something.

I had the paperwork to fill out for a passport so I could cross the border for KAP but life gets in the way. I am hoping to do KAP next year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Melody your have expressed your thanks for all the good wishes everyone sent to you and all know that you are not an ungrateful lady. Take care, dear friend, and keep on getting better. We love you so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Perfectly said, Joy. And I know that June knows you are thankful for her thoughtfulness, Melody.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies. I am just heart broken with Junes passing.


tami_ohio said:


> Perfectly said, Joy. And I know that June knows you are thankful for her thoughtfulness, Melody.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


Not good. I think it is beyond time to contact the head of the hospital. This is getting rediculus. You have every right to have steam coming out of your ears! Don't they check patient ID before giving meds?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - it was bailee if you mean from the dominican republic - yes - last tuesday - and is ready to go back. says she is going back the minute she finishes high school. i am hoping by then she will have gotten a little more sense and get her nurses degree - which she wanted to do - and then go do her mission work. i can see bailee joining the peace corps and just going from place to place. i suppose she could do worse. --- sam


I must have missed that bailee went to the Dominican. What was she doing there? I sure hope she does continue to get her nursing degree.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I will be working on my garden this afternoon (if it's not too wet). Have to move my hydrangea and plant a clematis. There wasn't a garden at the back so I've made myself some work. While I'm out there, I'll take a picture of my new deck cover. I'm very happy with it. Keeps the sun and rain off.


I'm only up to page 45, not sure if you've posted any pictures yet but please do.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


Goodness, would hate to be a patient in this hospital.
Still am wishing that all goes well for all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


Prayers continue. Thanks for the update.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, were you out jogging this morning? I just saw on the news a naked
> Man caused a pile up on the interstate in Ohio jogging down the road after his car quit :lol: :XD:


Oh how funny!!!!!!!!
 :?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - it was bailee if you mean from the dominican republic - yes - last tuesday - and is ready to go back. says she is going back the minute she finishes high school. i am hoping by then she will have gotten a little more sense and get her nurses degree - which she wanted to do - and then go do her mission work. i can see bailee joining the peace corps and just going from place to place. i suppose she could do worse. --- sam


I'm glad she made it home safely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Too bad you had to frog. But good that you fixed a couple of minor errors, and found your needles. Yes, You do deserve a halo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught with the posts. Is Betty ok? I have missed something.
> 
> I had the paperwork to fill out for a passport so I could cross the border for KAP but life gets in the way. I am hoping to do KAP next year.


Unfortunately, Betty is having issues with her back.

We will look forward to seeing you next year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies. I am just heart broken with Junes passing.


We all are.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Flour burns when in contact with flame. DH's BIL got a horrible burn from using it to put out a grease fire. He knew it would, but his main concern was getting his friend's wife and child out of the house before trying to put it out. She had been making gravy and the flour was close to hand, but not a pot lid, or salt. So he used the flour and paid the price, but he was the only one hurt, which is what he was trying to prevent.
> 
> It does cool sunburn tho.


Thankfully they all survived the fire. Good to know about the sunburn.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor Betty healing energy zooming to her.

I will hopefully be able to travel for next year's KAP. As it stands now I am not allowed to go back to work yet until they figure out what is going on with the strokes. So I don't go to for very long. I get tuckered out easily.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> 1 day at a time is great.
> 
> You did a great job on the deck, big difference! It looks great.


Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies. I am just heart broken with Junes passing.


Me too, she was such a wonderful caring lady.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 53. I am caught up! 

We had a small storm go thru earlier, but not bad. I just unplugged the laptop and kept reading. 

I still have a few things left to do to get ready for KAP, but not much. Big sigh of relief! I am so looking forward to seeing everyone again. We need to figure out when is best to try to Skype with anyone interested. I had a PM from Julie, and from Sugar, both would like to do so if we can work out the times. I keep forgetting that we all are not in the same time zones! It will need to be late here for them to connect with us. Sam, can we get on line at your house with Skype for them? I don't know how late we will manage at the hotel on Friday. I think we can do it, though. Anyone else that wants to try to Skype, send me a PM and we will get things set up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I had one slipper 3/4 of the way done and discovered dropped stitch, so it was time to frog. 


gagesmom said:


> Most of my day has been spent surfing the net. So I have gotten a few balls of yarn together. My feet are up and the TV remote on the table beside me. I have several pairs of slippers to make for Christmas gifts. Greg has supper in the oven and Gage is playing video games on his handheld device. Dogs are snoozing and I hope to make some progress. Check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had one slipper 3/4 of the way done and discovered dropped stitch, so it was time to frog.


I've had to frog twice lately, major parts of the Guernsey yoke- trouble with working, when the brain is fogged up, in my case!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had to frog twice lately, major parts of the Guernsey yoke- trouble with working, when the brain is fogged up, in my case!


How are you feeling today/tonight Julie?
First time in a while I have had to frog.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey poledra - you might fix david something different once in a while - try these to go along with the vanishing oatmeal bars. --- sam

Chewy Cherry, Almond and Cacao Nib Granola Bars

Makes about twelve bars

Ingredients

2 cups rolled oats
	1 2/3 cups toasted buckwheat* OR brown rice krispies
	3/4 cup sliced almonds
	1/4 cup ground flax meal (optional)
	1/2 cup cacao nibs or mini chocolate chips
	1/2-1 cup dried cherries (my recipe for homemade dried cherries is below)
	3/4 cup honey (may use brown rice syrup if vegan)
	1 cup creamy almond butter
	1/4 cup coconut oil
	2 teaspoons vanilla extract
	pinch of salt
	Dried Cherries
	4 cups fresh cherries, pitted

Instructions

Line a 9x13 inch baking dish with parchment paper.

In a medium bowl, combine the oatmeal, buckwheat OR puffed brown rice cereal, sliced almonds, flax meal, cocoa nibs (or mini chocolate chips) and dried cherries.

In a small sauce pan, add the almond butter and honey. Set the pot over medium heat, stirring often until melted and smooth. Once the mixture starts to bubble, remove from the heat and stir in the vanilla + salt.

Pour the almond butter mixture over the oats and stir until combined. Press into the prepared the pan. I like to use the back of a 1/2 cup measuring cup, spray the flat bottom with a little cooking spray and then really press the mixture into the bottom of the pan using the bottom of the measuring cup. Cover the bars and place in the fridge for at least one hour or until set.

Cut into the bars and store in a cool, dark place or in the fridge. The bars will last at least 2 weeks.

Dried Cherries
Preheat the oven to 250 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Spread the cherries in an even layer over the parchment paper.

Place in the oven and cook for 4-6 hours or until the cherries are dried. This may take more or less time depending on where you live. Start checking on them around 3-4 hours. Store in a sealed container.

*I used toasted buckwheat, which gives the bars a little crunch. When I can find them, I like to use puffed brown rice cereal, which gives the bars a bit of a lighter, chewier texture.

**to toast the buckwheat, preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Spread the buckwheat in an even layer and toast for 10-15 minutes or until the buckwheat is lightly golden.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/chewy-cherry-almond-and-cacao-nib-granola-bars/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Joy.


jheiens said:


> Melody your have expressed your thanks for all the good wishes everyone sent to you and all know that you are not an ungrateful lady. Take care, dear friend, and keep on getting better. We love you so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you again ladies.


Gweniepooh said:


> Well said Joy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is too bad. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Several fatal accidents, including one of the captains from Deadliest Catch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> How are you feeling today/tonight Julie?
> First time in a while I have had to frog.


I have had to rip out three times while working this Guernsey, the first time I went right back to the cast on- forgotten what was wrong, at least the last two were only a matter of inches each.
Health wise things are sort of static- not much worse, but not much better either. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL! Sam would have been wearing a tutu silly!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, were you out jogging this morning? I just saw on the news a naked
> Man caused a pile up on the interstate in Ohio jogging down the road after his car quit :lol: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll be looking for you melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just caught with the posts. Is Betty ok? I have missed something.
> 
> I had the paperwork to fill out for a passport so I could cross the border for KAP but life gets in the way. I am hoping to do KAP next year.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had to rip out three times while working this Guernsey, the first time I went right back to the cast on- forgotten what was wrong, at least the last two were only a matter of inches each.
> Health wise things are sort of static- not much worse, but not much better either. Thanks for asking!


Glad to hear your cold is not getting worse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree you should report this gregous error to someone in authority. Not a very forgiveable mistake!



Swedenme said:


> The trouble is most of them are really nice but I'm still not happy
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

helping to build schools and dig holes to put up posts for fencing. one thing i found interesting - all their fences are made with barbed wire. --- sam



budasha said:


> I must have missed that bailee went to the Dominican. What was she doing there? I sure hope she does continue to get her nursing degree.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> we'll be looking for you melody. --- sam


I was so excited and wanting to come this year. But this all happened for a reason which is probably a blessing in disguise. I am crossing my fingers that my health issues have been discovered and I am "in the pink" to be able to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Glad to hear your cold is not getting worse.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know me too well gwen!! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOLOLOL! Sam would have been wearing a tutu silly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Make yourself well known there. Like Shirley told us, when her DH was in the hospital she ALWAYS wore a certain hat so they would associate her with him. I know you said most of them were nice but they need to know you are going to be an active paticipant in your son's care. I did that as my mom's guardian when she was in a nursing home for 5 years; nice folks overall but they get pretty overwhelmed at times and need to know someone is checking behind them. When the one time only that they gave my mom someone elses meds just picture a mother bear defending her cub....that was me in the administrator's office. Polite, but firm and let them know that a lawyer could come into play at the drop of a hat. Never had any problems after that though I made sure to acknowledge anyone in contact with mom every time I was there. *SugarSugar* you need to become very familiar with the staff at the nursing home your mom is now at too. Better to be cautious and polite than to assume they are always on their game when caring for your family.


Swedenme said:


> That s what usually happens here . Every single time . The nurse knew who she was talking too because she said his name I think because it was pain medication and something he would have had anyway later on they acted as if it was nothing . The worst thing is I think he is going to continue to get his treatment in this hospital from now on and he seems to like the doctor who is treating him now a lot better than his other doctor .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I had a good friend that both she and husband were in the peace core. They were stationed in Malawi (central Africa) for 3 years. Loved it. She taught school and he designed and built a health clinic.



thewren said:


> sonja - it was bailee if you mean from the dominican republic - yes - last tuesday - and is ready to go back. says she is going back the minute she finishes high school. i am hoping by then she will have gotten a little more sense and get her nurses degree - which she wanted to do - and then go do her mission work. i can see bailee joining the peace corps and just going from place to place. i suppose she could do worse. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was so excited and wanting to come this year. But this all happened for a reason which is probably a blessing in disguise. I am crossing my fingers that my health issues have been discovered and I am "in the pink" to be able to come.


We are certainly praying that you are on the mend for good!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are certainly praying that you are on the mend for good!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am off for the night now I think. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> crocheter's alert and page down for a list of pattern categories. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool230/featuring-14-new-pineapple-designs


Thanks so much, Sam, I had this book when I was young but it was lost over the years. I made several of them when I first learned to crochet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been very busy Bonnie .all those fresh vegtables I bet they taste delicious
> Sonja


Yes, so much better than from the store. I sent a cabbage & a bag of broccoli to my DSs house. I picked 5 gallons of beans but still have at least that many more to pick. I made mustard bean pickles this evening & still have to can the green beans, al cut & ready in the fridge for morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Bush beans grow on bushes (small) near the ground. Pole beans are climbing beans that grow up a trellis (or strings attached to a pole) so they can climb. Is that what you wanted to know? They taste the same.


I knew how they grow,have them in the garden, was just wondering if there was a difference in taste or uses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


Looks beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks beautiful


ditto: - re , Spider's garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two images from Dianna Keen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, sit on an ice pack for 15 minutes, then off 30 to take the swelling out of the area where the nerve is pinched, since the Dr. said it was sciatica. That will release the nerve, then in a few days you can alternate with ice and heat. The heat will get the blood flow going to help heal, while the ice takes down the swelling. Also, only sit for about 15 minutes at a time, then walk around a little. Sitting is the worst thing you can do for it! I speak from many years of experience with sciatica. I am so glad you went to get it checked. Good news about your son. Wish it were better for your DH.


Thank you Tammi for this advice 
I actually got some sleep last night and this morning so far it's not hurting but I haven't moved around yet .so will see how it. Goes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Poor Betty healing energy zooming to her.
> 
> I will hopefully be able to travel for next year's KAP. As it stands now I am not allowed to go back to work yet until they figure out what is going on with the strokes. So I don't go to for very long. I get tuckered out easily.


Hopefully they will get to the bottom of what's causing the strokes and you will get your health fully restored as well as lots and lots of energy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 53. I am caught up!
> 
> We had a small storm go thru earlier, but not bad. I just unplugged the laptop and kept reading.
> 
> I still have a few things left to do to get ready for KAP, but not much. Big sigh of relief! I am so looking forward to seeing everyone again. We need to figure out when is best to try to Skype with anyone interested. I had a PM from Julie, and from Sugar, both would like to do so if we can work out the times. I keep forgetting that we all are not in the same time zones! It will need to be late here for them to connect with us. Sam, can we get on line at your house with Skype for them? I don't know how late we will manage at the hotel on Friday. I think we can do it, though. Anyone else that wants to try to Skype, send me a PM and we will get things set up.


I'm so looking forward to KAP too even though I won't be there . I'm glad that you are all going to meet and have a very long knit and natter and lots of fun 
It will be like a family reunion , and when you all post lots and lots of pictures 
the rest of us will see what you have been up to 
So here's to a happy reunion and a meeting of new friends 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had one slipper 3/4 of the way done and discovered dropped stitch, so it was time to frog.


Oh no hate frogging . Were they adult or child slippers. I m knitting a Minnie Mouse hat to go with shoes and thought I had lost a stitch but luckily it was just me unable to count 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had to frog twice lately, major parts of the Guernsey yoke- trouble with working, when the brain is fogged up, in my case!


Oh oh I hope it's not contagious 😱


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending a whole bushel basket full of them!


Ditto from me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree you should report this gregous error to someone in authority. Not a very forgiveable mistake!


I've calmed down now I know the medication was a mix up as both son and other man are on same pain relief and he just got it earlier than usual . The nurse who gave it to him genuinely thought it was for him .but that along with not having the chemo ready have made me decide I'm going to say something 
They have a place were I can go and talk to someone so that's what I've decided to do


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh I hope it's not contagious 😱


I wonder?!!!!!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, were you out jogging this morning? I just saw on the news a naked
> Man caused a pile up on the interstate in Ohio jogging down the road after his car quit :lol: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we can buy cough syrup with codeine in it but must ask the pharmacist because it is kept behind the counter so you can only buy a limited amount. Tylenol 3 must have more in it as it is by prescription only.


As well as cough mixture we have 3 strengths of codeine with paracetamol (I think your tylenol), one can be bought with no record kept, the middle strength wiothout a prescription but with a record kept of it and the third only with a script.
Codeine by itself is a controlled drug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, so much better than from the store. I sent a cabbage & a bag of broccoli to my DSs house. I picked 5 gallons of beans but still have at least that many more to pick. I made mustard bean pickles this evening & still have to can the green beans, al cut & ready in the fridge for morning.


That is the only trouble with growing your own fruit and veg all the hard work that goes into picking it and then getting it ready for storing . But it's a good hard work and worth it 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Most of my day has been spent surfing the net. So I have gotten a few balls of yarn together. My feet are up and the TV remote on the table beside me. I have several pairs of slippers to make for Christmas gifts. Greg has supper in the oven and Gage is playing video games on his handheld device. Dogs are snoozing and I hope to make some progress. Check in later.


So nice to see you posting again😊 are you still doing any kind of rehab or physio?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Do you mean acetaminophen? It's the brand name Tylenol here--and I didn't realize anyone could get codeine over the counter. I can't take it anyhow--makes me feel horrible, which defeats the purpose!
> 
> Happy trails to all heading to the KAP--looking forward to the pictures & posts!
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need.


Yes I do mean acetaminophen. for some reason the generic name is different for this drug. Their are a few like this but usually the generic names are the same between English speaking countries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


If it included Morphine then two should have been giving it and checking his name band first (unless things have loosened up drastically in the last 15 years. And I don't think it would have as part of it is make sure that it is not taken by staff).

As someone who has given the wrong dose of morphine let me tell you it is easy to do. Morphine shouldn't as two check but the person checking with me clearly didn't check well- we had come on to a cardiac arrest which resulted in the person dying unexpectedly and the patient wanting the pain relief just as we stopped working on the other patient. So it was a case of right drug, right patient, right timing but wrong dose. So stress and a checking nurse who didn't know the ward resulted in the error. 
No matter how hard you try though in theory these mistakes should not happen they will as nurses are human and do make mistakes. I doubt whether there is a nurse who hasn't made a medication error- most are small and often not even noticed.

Note I'm saying it is fine to make medication errors- but that it can happen even when you think you have done everything correctly. It was a few hours later when we counted the drugs that we realised what had happened. To all intents and purposes at the time we thought we had done everything correctly.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


That is so pretty😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


That is so pretty😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where? --- sam


Scrolling down on the link you posted!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - it was bailee if you mean from the dominican republic - yes - last tuesday - and is ready to go back. says she is going back the minute she finishes high school. i am hoping by then she will have gotten a little more sense and get her nurses degree - which she wanted to do - and then go do her mission work. i can see bailee joining the peace corps and just going from place to place. i suppose she could do worse. --- sam


It is vitally important that tehy go with something that is not readilly available over there and thus some training is essential.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Flour burns when in contact with flame. DH's BIL got a horrible burn from using it to put out a grease fire. He knew it would, but his main concern was getting his friend's wife and child out of the house before trying to put it out. She had been making gravy and the flour was close to hand, but not a pot lid, or salt. So he used the flour and paid the price, but he was the only one hurt, which is what he was trying to prevent.
> 
> It does cool sunburn tho.


And I wouldn't want it on a burn which had broken the skin- think of the gluggy mess you would have and need to remove.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If it causes vomiting, I would say it is an allergy. It runs in our family. Dad and his sister could not/can not take it. DB lays on the bathroom floor, vomiting and rolling in agony from the pain it causes. I have half of my body on the ground, half in outer space. The only way I can walk is if I am holding onto the walls. I can not function when taking even small amounts in cough medicine.


No- it can irritate the stomach without it being an allergy. It is a side effect that some people get and this is different to an allergy. Thus I can take codeine- but not on an empty stomach and if ever I had a condition that required regular doses I probably couldn't take it. When I was getting a lot of migraines I started getting problems with nauseafrom the codeine- but now there is medication that helps counteract it!
However the stronger reactions you get are different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOLOLOL! Sam would have been wearing a tutu silly!


of course he would! lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!). 

Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Hooooray fantastic news Margaret I knew she would . Congratulations to your daughter and it doesn't matter about the spellings said long as you can say the word 😄I am now saying it out loud and it doesn't sound right 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Congratulations to Vicky!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi for this advice
> I actually got some sleep last night and this morning so far it's not hurting but I haven't moved around yet .so will see how it. Goes
> Sonja


Getting some sleep is the key to feeling better...hope the pain is mostly gone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've calmed down now I know the medication was a mix up as both son and other man are on same pain relief and he just got it earlier than usual . The nurse who gave it to him genuinely thought it was for him .but that along with not having the chemo ready have made me decide I'm going to say something
> They have a place were I can go and talk to someone so that's what I've decided to do


I'm glad to hear that -- it will do you good and it just may save someone's life if they heed the warning that safety and inventory standards aren't up to par.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Getting some sleep is the key to feeling better...hope the pain is mostly gone.


Thank you Jeanette 
Still a bit uncomfortable getting up the stairs but I feel lots better and yes some sleep helped 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Congratulations to Vicky---I figured she had passed as she is a very diligent student and practitioner!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette
> Still a bit uncomfortable getting up the stairs but I feel lots better and yes some sleep helped
> Sonja


That's so good to hear. Don't have any idea why I'm still awake; just getting excited for this weekend, I guess. Still so much to do. I'm finding that filling 30 little bottles takes a lot more liquid than I expected (small gift for KAP) and I need to get some more ingredients tomorrow morning. I had wanted to get a pedicure and manicure before leaving, so want to see if I can fit that in also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so good to hear. Don't have any idea why I'm still awake; just getting excited for this weekend, I guess. Still so much to do. I'm finding that filling 30 little bottles takes a lot more liquid than I expected (small gift for KAP) and I need to get some more ingredients tomorrow morning. I had wanted to get a pedicure and manicure before leaving, so want to see if I can fit that in also.


Hope you get to fit everything in before you go also hope to see pictures of all these little gifts they sound really interesting . Have a lovely time Jeanette and everyone else 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Many Congratulations to Vicky!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My SIL sent me this and I thought it was so descriptive that I wanted to pass it on.

*I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.

I've lost friends, best friends, acquaintances, co-workers, grandparents, mom, relatives, teachers, mentors, students, neighbors, and a host of other folks. I have no children, and I can't imagine the pain it must be to lose a child. But here's my two cents...

I wish I could say you get used to people dying. But I never did. I don't want to. It tears a hole through me whenever somebody I love dies, no matter the circumstances. But I don't want it to "not matter". I don't want it to be something that just passes. My scars are a testament to the love and the relationship that I had for and with that person. And if the scar is deep, so was the love. So be it.

Scars are a testament to life. Scars are a testament that I can love deeply and live deeply and be cut, or even gouged, and that I can heal and continue to live and continue to love. And the scar tissue is stronger than the original flesh ever was. Scars are a testament to life. Scars are only ugly to people who can't see.

As for grief, you'll find it comes in waves. When the ship is first wrecked, you're drowning, with wreckage all around you. Everything floating around you reminds you of the beauty and the magnificence of the ship that was, and is no more. And all you can do is float. You find some piece of the wreckage and you hang on for a while. Maybe it's some physical thing. Maybe it's a happy memory or a photograph. Maybe it's a person who is also floating. For a while, all you can do is float. Stay alive.

In the beginning, the waves are 100 feet tall and crash over you without mercy. They come 10 seconds apart and don't even give you time to catch your breath. All you can do is hang on and float. After a while, maybe weeks, maybe months, you'll find the waves are still 100 feet tall, but they come further apart. When they come, they still crash all over you and wipe you out. But in between, you can breathe, you can function. You never know what's going to trigger the grief. It might be a song, a picture, a street intersection, the smell of a cup of coffee. It can be just about anything...and the wave comes crashing. But in between waves, there is life.

Somewhere down the line, and it's different for everybody, you find that the waves are only 80 feet tall. Or 50 feet tall. And while they still come, they come further apart. You can see them coming. An anniversary, a birthday, or Christmas, or landing at O'Hare. You can see it coming, for the most part, and prepare yourself. And when it washes over you, you know that somehow you will, again, come out the other side. Soaking wet, sputtering, still hanging on to some tiny piece of the wreckage, but you'll come out.

Take it from an old guy. The waves never stop coming, and somehow you don't really want them to. But you learn that you'll survive them. And other waves will come. And you'll survive them too.

If you're lucky, you'll have lots of scars from lots of loves. And lots of shipwrecks.*


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> 
> Nicho - welcome back; always good to hear what you're up to. Your trip to the US sounds like fun. Some of our hotel chains are better than others. We like to stay at Holiday Inn Express since they've never disappointed us in cleanliness, etc. AmericInn has also been good. Day's Inn, Excel Inn, Red Roof Inn, and Motel 6's can be spotty depending on the locations. Many like LaQuinta and Hampton Inns and they've been fine for us - just a little more expensive.


Thanks for hints re hotels. I think you are right about Holiday Inn. They always seem to be OK. Shame that you can't rely on Red Roof Inns to be consistently good. We had a great stay at one in Sacramento last time but have read some dodgy reviews for places we are visiting this time so am avoiding them this time.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Morning all! Today is packing for trip day. For those tht asked my DD will not be going with me; couldn't get anyone to take her shift for 2 days at work. Really dissappointed and irked that no one would help her out since she is frequently covering for others. Marianne and I will get there late afternoon/early evening on Thurs. Got to go get busy. TTYL


Gwen, what a shame DD can't travel with you. I hope you are feeling well. I know you will enjoy this year's KAP without the pressure of being the organiser. Safe travels.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> 
> Denise, sounds like you have a great trip planned. I think when you find hotel reviews in a wide range that it's just because some people have very high expectations. We went to Hawaii several years ago & after I booked the rooms & paid I discovered I could look up reviews,a couple said bulldoze the place. I was just sick but when we got there it was fine, clean but old. As long as it's clean, I can deal with shabby if I have a bed to sleep in.


I'm with you on this Bonnie. As long as the place is clean I'm happy but I have traveled with fussy friends who complain about size of rooms and often ask for different rooms and also prefer modern hotels that are often without character. Whereas DH and I prefer something that reflects the character of a country like chalet style accommodation in Switzerland to chain hotels that could be in any country.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a wonderful trip to America Denise and see everything that you want to see
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja. We are planning on having a wonderful time and if the timing is right and the autumn colours are still around, we will be very happy. But even if we miss the colours, we are still very excited to be seeing some of the northern states as well as some of the south.

How is your son doing? Chemo started yet? I'll read on (only on page 45 now) to see your news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Melody your have expressed your thanks for all the good wishes everyone sent to you and all know that you are not an ungrateful lady. Take care, dear friend, and keep on getting better. We love you so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto... We are just SO relieved that you are ok again and doing well and back with us at the Tea Party.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> great to hear from you nicho - what part of the us are you going to visit this time? sounds like you are enjoying retirement. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Talking about morphine , I am back to wanting to throttle someone
> Yesterday while at the hospital my son had just had his line put in when the nurse came and handed him some medication which he took thinking it was something to do with the line she then proceeded to ask him were the pain was and how strong was it he didn't have a clue what she was on about and she had just given him strong medication including morphine when it was someone else in pain
> Today he was supposed to start chemo and they have known which chemo he needs for over a week now . Well today when they went to get it there was none in the pharmacy so now he has to wait till tomorrow as they need to order it in
> Rant over I think the steam has stopped coming out of my head
> Sonja


Oh my goodness!!!! I dont even know what else to say.... Again people not doing their jobs properly! Thank god he isnt alergic to morphine... just not good enough. AND the chemo medication not avaliable?? Good grief.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Margaret, congrats to Vicky on passing her exams! That's wonderful and you must be very proud. And now I'm off to knit. Goodnight!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> calling all crocheters again. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-hook-case/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=fd13e55e78-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-fd13e55e78-60616885


There is just so many cool things on that site! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The "standard of care" for medications is that one checks the name of the medication, the amount that is ordered, how it is to be given, and to whom it is to be given. The last is by name band and also verbal response (if the patient is alert) as to the name of the patient, his room number, doctor and date of birth. NO MEDICATION is given without these safety checks. You should demand that an incident report be filled out and this problem be brought up in the nursing report conference and also in Mortality and Morbidity conference, where such mistakes are discussed so as to impress on all the nurses and doctors the importance of sticking to the medication standard of care. Just my 2 cents worth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Further update on PearlOne: Cheryl (Cheri) has been admitted to the hospital, but hopes to be home very soon. Once they get her breathing better, she'll be able to go home. She believes that she may be on oxygen when she gets home. Prayer Warriors, please continue prayers...Thanks so much.


I am on it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Make yourself well known there. Like Shirley told us, when her DH was in the hospital she ALWAYS wore a certain hat so they would associate her with him. I know you said most of them were nice but they need to know you are going to be an active paticipant in your son's care. I did that as my mom's guardian when she was in a nursing home for 5 years; nice folks overall but they get pretty overwhelmed at times and need to know someone is checking behind them. When the one time only that they gave my mom someone elses meds just picture a mother bear defending her cub....that was me in the administrator's office. Polite, but firm and let them know that a lawyer could come into play at the drop of a hat. Never had any problems after that though I made sure to acknowledge anyone in contact with mom every time I was there. *SugarSugar* you need to become very familiar with the staff at the nursing home your mom is now at too. Better to be cautious and polite than to assume they are always on their game when caring for your family.


I hear ya Gwen! No need to worry on that score... I am and always have been VERY open with making myself known well in hospitals and now also the Nursing Home. Like you I agree that people we love need someone to get the communication etc on track at all times.... etc. I have been known to follow specialists down corridors into lifts even until I get an answer that satifies me and having things explained properly. This was back in day when my brother had had a massive stroke and was in a huge busy hospital and docs would just stand at the bottom of the bed mumbling to each other then leave. :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations to Vicky from this corner of Ohio. Well done!!!

I'm sure that you and David are so very proud of her and what she has accomplished and will in the future. She will be an even finer addition to the medical profession as she completes her further studies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


That looks grand. They must love the treatment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two images from Dianna Keen


Beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so looking forward to KAP too even though I won't be there . I'm glad that you are all going to meet and have a very long knit and natter and lots of fun
> It will be like a family reunion , and when you all post lots and lots of pictures
> the rest of us will see what you have been up to
> So here's to a happy reunion and a meeting of new friends
> Sonja


I am looking forward to seeing what goes on, too :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two images from Dianna Keen


Thanks Julie... I think it is nice that Dianna is helping us keep June's memory alive for us. Miss her on here so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so looking forward to KAP too even though I won't be there . I'm glad that you are all going to meet and have a very long knit and natter and lots of fun
> It will be like a family reunion , and when you all post lots and lots of pictures
> the rest of us will see what you have been up to
> So here's to a happy reunion and a meeting of new friends
> Sonja


 :thumbup: From me too. Stay safe everyone and have a ball.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've calmed down now I know the medication was a mix up as both son and other man are on same pain relief and he just got it earlier than usual . The nurse who gave it to him genuinely thought it was for him .but that along with not having the chemo ready have made me decide I'm going to say something
> They have a place were I can go and talk to someone so that's what I've decided to do


I think that is excellent. They need to know they are being checked on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Great news!! Congratulations to her. Very well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Congratulations Vicki!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My SIL sent me this and I thought it was so descriptive that I wanted to pass it on.
> 
> Thanks Kate. It is so very true.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Oh yes Sam, I am really enjoying retirement. I love having the freedom to decide how I spend my days. Some are busy with planned activities and yet, when I am at home, I am never bored as I have so much to do. I have just completed a photobook online for our US trip from 2013 and have yet to start on last year's trip, and I have not even started back on my family history research.
> 
> This trip is going to be quite an adventure. We start in New York city to catch up with my brother who lives there and then we head up the Hudson Valley to drive the Mohawk Trail in northern Massachusetts. then a couple of days driving the back roads of New Hampshire before heading to Vermont to do the same. Across to the Adirondacks after that, then a couple of days with distant cousins who live near Syracuse. With a bit of luck, I hope to catch up with Caren, Paula and Daralene (and anyone else in the area) for our own mini KAP! What fun that will be!
> 
> Than we will drive to the Finger Lakes before heading back towards New York for a few days before we fly to Charleston. A few days there, then Savannah and Atlanta (and a catch up with Gwen on the way to Atlanta!) before we fly to LA for a few days, the home! Can't wait!


Great to hear from you Denise. What an exciting and wonderful trip you are going to have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL sent me this and I thought it was so descriptive that I wanted to pass it on.
> 
> *I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


How very wise- thanks, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie... I think it is nice that Dianna is helping us keep June's memory alive for us. Miss her on here so much.


June is irreplaceable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Oh yes Sam, I am really enjoying retirement. I love having the freedom to decide how I spend my days. Some are busy with planned activities and yet, when I am at home, I am never bored as I have so much to do. I have just completed a photobook online for our US trip from 2013 and have yet to start on last year's trip, and I have not even started back on my family history research.
> 
> This trip is going to be quite an adventure. We start in New York city to catch up with my brother who lives there and then we head up the Hudson Valley to drive the Mohawk Trail in northern Massachusetts. then a couple of days driving the back roads of New Hampshire before heading to Vermont to do the same. Across to the Adirondacks after that, then a couple of days with distant cousins who live near Syracuse. With a bit of luck, I hope to catch up with Caren, Paula and Daralene (and anyone else in the area) for our own mini KAP! What fun that will be!
> 
> Than we will drive to the Finger Lakes before heading back towards New York for a few days before we fly to Charleston. A few days there, then Savannah and Atlanta (and a catch up with Gwen on the way to Atlanta!) before we fly to LA for a few days, the home! Can't wait!


Sounds like so much fun. So many places that I have yet to visit and want to someday - especially upstate New York. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs has her birthday today, Wednesday, I know this only because she is my friend on facebook. She is the source of many of the jokes, etc., that I have posted.
*Happy birthday mjs!*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love the sayings about life and Julie thanks for sharing the posts from Dianna. Barb will be moving into a new place soon which I know will be so hard for her. I'm keeping her and the rest of the family in my prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> mjs has her birthday today, Wednesday, I know this only because she is my friend on facebook. She is the source of many of the jokes, etc., that I have posted.
> *Happy birthday mjs!*


Happy Birthday mjs ! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - love the sayings about life and Julie thanks for sharing the posts from Dianna. Barb will be moving into a new place soon which I know will be so hard for her. I'm keeping her and the rest of the family in my prayers.


I am glad Dianna is posting her photos, one knows why Barb must move- it is hard so close to her Mom's death, thinking of her, too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns MJS!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two images from Dianna Keen


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dianna Keen has an amusing video on her blog, www.thesedaysofmine.com 
a black pony with it's 'scratching tree'. (don't know how to copy videos!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful!


 :thumbup: That is what I thought.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Congratulations to Vicky, well done. Now she can really concentrate on the baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Congratulations! So much work for her, glad she passed


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Oh yes Sam, I am really enjoying retirement. I love having the freedom to decide how I spend my days. Some are busy with planned activities and yet, when I am at home, I am never bored as I have so much to do. I have just completed a photobook online for our US trip from 2013 and have yet to start on last year's trip, and I have not even started back on my family history research.
> 
> This trip is going to be quite an adventure. We start in New York city to catch up with my brother who lives there and then we head up the Hudson Valley to drive the Mohawk Trail in northern Massachusetts. then a couple of days driving the back roads of New Hampshire before heading to Vermont to do the same. Across to the Adirondacks after that, then a couple of days with distant cousins who live near Syracuse. With a bit of luck, I hope to catch up with Caren, Paula and Daralene (and anyone else in the area) for our own mini KAP! What fun that will be!
> 
> Than we will drive to the Finger Lakes before heading back towards New York for a few days before we fly to Charleston. A few days there, then Savannah and Atlanta (and a catch up with Gwen on the way to Atlanta!) before we fly to LA for a few days, the home! Can't wait!


Sounds like a great trip, and how wonderful that you will be able to meet up with several KPers on the way. Have a fantastic time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There were several fatal accidents, including one of the captains from Deadliest Catch. I can't remember which one.


It was Tony Lara the captain of the Cornelia Marie. How sad, he died of a heart attack.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I think that is excellent. They need to know they are being checked on.


I have been getting myself all worked up again because there was no sight of anyone starting chemo. I think I would not have been responsible for my actions by the time I got to the hospital if son had not just text me at 2.30 in the afternoon to say they have finally started it . So a few big deep breaths and I think I'm back to being responsible. Again . So I'm happy that they have finally started it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianna Keen has an amusing video on her blog, www.thesedaysofmine.com
> a black pony with it's 'scratching tree'. (don't know how to copy videos!)


Thanks Julie I will take a look 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think that is excellent. They need to know they are being checked on.


Too much checking up can back fire- physical things might be done better but if staff backs are got up then the other less tangible care will be missing. And this part of nursing and medical care is also very important. And staff may not even realise that this is happening. Most medical and nursing staff do care about the job they do and do the best they can under the circumstances they find themsleves in but like everybody else don't like to feel that they are being picked on for every little thing they do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL sent me this and I thought it was so descriptive that I wanted to pass it on.
> 
> *I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just sent a long reply which has disappeared so Happy Birthday and best wishes to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been getting myself all worked up again because there was no sight of anyone starting chemo. I think I would not have been responsible for my actions by the time I got to the hospital if son had not just text me at 2.30 in the afternoon to say they have finally started it . So a few big deep breaths and I think I'm back to being responsible. Again . So I'm happy that they have finally started it
> Sonja


Glad to hear that it's started, but so sorry that their actions (or lack there of) are causing such angst...it shouldn't be that way. Hope you get some satisfaction from talking to someone in charge.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil, I agree with you but from my personal experience sometimes we relatives have to look out for signs that staff are not as caring as they could be. The majority are excellent but there bound to be a few that leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank for the recipe I may even have all the ingredients for these.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, so sorry about med mixup. Glad chemotherapy started. Healing energy sent for your family.
Long, long day yesterday with 5 hours driving. Think FM is in flare.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so good to hear. Don't have any idea why I'm still awake; just getting excited for this weekend, I guess. Still so much to do. I'm finding that filling 30 little bottles takes a lot more liquid than I expected (small gift for KAP) and I need to get some more ingredients tomorrow morning. I had wanted to get a pedicure and manicure before leaving, so want to see if I can fit that in also.


Jamie and I are getting our pedicures sai type, taking a short break from packing things to bring. Curry chicken is done along with some roasted pepper humus. Will make the other dish this afternoon. 👍👍


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


Sorry, I can't help you with the fascitis. Must be so awful for you.

Your flowers look lovely and match your chairs perfectly. It looks so inviting. I'm going to get my pruners and clip my petunias today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two images from Dianna Keen


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is the only trouble with growing your own fruit and veg all the hard work that goes into picking it and then getting it ready for storing . But it's a good hard work and worth it
> Sonja


I used to love to do it. My DH couldn't understand why I wanted to do so much work. It was work but it was also a good feeling and I enjoyed it. Miss it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL sent me this and I thought it was so descriptive that I wanted to pass it on.
> 
> If you're lucky, you'll have lots of scars from lots of loves. And lots of shipwrecks.[/b]


Thank you for posting that. So very true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mjs has her birthday today, Wednesday, I know this only because she is my friend on facebook. She is the source of many of the jokes, etc., that I have posted.
> *Happy birthday mjs!*


A very Happy Birthday to mjs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up. Must go and do other things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your lake house is beautiful; just gorgeous flowers. Sorry for the chroic plantar fascitis; sounds so painful. If I hear of anything I'll surely send it to youi.


Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've calmed down now I know the medication was a mix up as both son and other man are on same pain relief and he just got it earlier than usual . The nurse who gave it to him genuinely thought it was for him .but that along with not having the chemo ready have made me decide I'm going to say something
> They have a place were I can go and talk to someone so that's what I've decided to do


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations to Vicky!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And that is true in ANY profession; IMHO nurses are who really help the patient recover. The doctor may diagose and prescribe meds but it is the nurses that see that it is followed through with. GO NURSES!


Normaedern said:


> Darowil, I agree with you but from my personal experience sometimes we relatives have to look out for signs that staff are not as caring as they could be. The majority are excellent but there bound to be a few that leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get to feeling better soon.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry about med mixup. Glad chemotherapy started. Healing energy sent for your family.
> Long, long day yesterday with 5 hours driving. Think FM is in flare.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are making me hungry!


NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are getting our pedicures sai type, taking a short break from packing things to bring. Curry chicken is done along with some roasted pepper humus. Will make the other dish this afternoon. 👍👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie I will take a look
> Sonja


 :thumbup: so glad they have finally started your boy's chemo- hoping all is going well for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie I will take a look
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How exciting for you as you start heading off to KAP. Would love to make it some time, but probably wishful thinking.
At 2.30am I might think of heading back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider --- DH had what seemed to be chronic plantar facsitis too. He took anti-inflamatories every day, exercised his foot by rolling it on a tennis ball and then on a harder ball, plus bought a boot that kept his foot perpendicular at night. After about 2 weeks of constant therapy like this, he's been fine. Hope something like that works for you too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


Fabulous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous.


Thanks Norma, just working a cable row, almost overlooked it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


Have a safe journey. I look forward to seeing lots of pictures when you're there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


Coming along nicely now Julie hopefully no more frogging 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP 
Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you 

Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter 

Rule 3 Lots of empty bags to fill up with yarn when visiting LYS 

And it goes with out saying plenty of hugs all round 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Coming along nicely now Julie hopefully no more frogging
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja! Hopefully no more errors that can't be fudged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP
> Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you
> 
> Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter
> ...


This sounds like a good recipe for life, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This sounds like a good recipe for life, Sonja!


It does doesn't it maybe I should take my own advice . I do chatter a lot to anyone who will listen but that's me being friendly or as my husband says I can talk a glass eye to sleep 😀I think I know what he means by that remark

Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP
> Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you
> 
> Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter
> ...


That pretty much sounds like what does happen at the KAP. Wish you could be here with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


Looking great! It will be exciting to see it all finished, but I am enjoying the step by step progress as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That pretty much sounds like what does happen at the KAP. Wish you could be here with us.


Are you all packed up yet Mary ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It does doesn't it maybe I should take my own advice . I do chatter a lot to anyone who will listen but that's me being friendly or as my husband says I can talk a glass eye to sleep 😀I think I know what he means by that remark
> 
> Sonja


mmmmmmmm, not sure it's a compliment, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looking great! It will be exciting to see it all finished, but I am enjoying the step by step progress as well.


Thank you so much Mary, I respect your judgement as a knitter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmmm, not sure it's a compliment, though!


Definitly not but he will insist on watching them politic shows and then I get on my soapbox and can't seem to get back off . 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP
> Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you
> 
> Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter
> ...


I, for one, will follow your suggestions!! Plus, I'll add some more:

1) Toasting to all of our friends worldwide
2) Remembering fondly those who are no longer with us
3) Saying prayers and sending giant combined hugs to all who are in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It does doesn't it maybe I should take my own advice . I do chatter a lot to anyone who will listen but that's me being friendly or as my husband says I can talk a glass eye to sleep 😀I think I know what he means by that remark
> 
> Sonja


I've never heard that saying before, but it sure applies to my DH - mind if I steal it in reference to him? Thanks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The Gansey is definitely looking great, Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.

Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, for one, will follow your suggestions!! Plus, I'll add some more:
> 
> 1) Toasting to all of our friends worldwide
> 2) Remembering fondly those who are no longer with us
> 3) Saying prayers and sending giant combined hugs to all who are in need.


Yes they are really good rules too . Will there be lots of toasting going on , are you going to name each and everyone of us separately :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never heard that saying before, but it sure applies to my DH - mind if I steal it in reference to him? Thanks.


Please do . I don't know if it's just a northern England saying or used throughout the UK . But my husband thinks he is so funny when he sometimes just pretends to take an eye out and start to polish it on his top 
See what I have had to put up with all these years 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


That is good news . Hoping she is back very soon 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes they are really good rules too . Will there be lots of toasting going on , are you going to name each and everyone of us separately :XD:
> Sonja


Yes, Yes and Yes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please do . I don't know if it's just a northern England saying or used throughout the UK . But my husband thinks he is so funny when he sometimes just pretends to take an eye out and start to polish it on his top
> See what I have had to put up with all these years
> Sonja


Is it because they're guys or DH's? My DH has always thought it funny to say to our dinner guests - "so glad, you came over; I finally get a great meal!" Thankfully, he's the only one who thinks it's funny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly not but he will insist on watching them politic shows and then I get on my soapbox and can't seem to get back off .
> Sonja


Marriage is all about give and take, in my experience! But I had very wise counsel once- one can go to 10 inches out of the twelve for someone very special, but if you are constantly there, it is damaging- better by far a comfortable six inches each.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The Gansey is definitely looking great, Julie.


Thank you, so much! Mary, another whose opinion I respect!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it because they're guys or DH's? My DH has always thought it funny to say to our dinner guests - "so glad, you came over; I finally get a great meal!" Thankfully, he's the only one who thinks it's funny.


I thought it was just my husband . Must be a man thing 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday MJS. Wishing many blessings for you today and everyday.

Darowil...Congratulations to Vicky for passing her test. She will be an awesome doctor. It is good for her to take time off with the baby.

Bonnie...Sounds like you have been super busy since your return home. Loved seeing the pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


I've not seen her much on facebook either- she usually de-stresses with games. (Dreamweaver) KP is not quite the same without her. I was following a thread started by Amyknits, who is friendly with 5mmdpns, boy did that ever get nasty. There are some around when I see they've posted to a thread, you know it will disintegrate into back biting.
So glad Katy Nora may be back!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This sounds like a good recipe for life, Sonja!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please do . I don't know if it's just a northern England saying or used throughout the UK . But my husband thinks he is so funny when he sometimes just pretends to take an eye out and start to polish it on his top
> See what I have had to put up with all these years
> Sonja


Oh boy, and no doubt he thinks he is hilarious, each time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


It is getting exciting. I might wait until Friday morning to pack most of the things into the car. I can put some things in tomorrow evening. I am putting things in boxes for now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Please do . I don't know if it's just a northern England saying or used throughout the UK . But my husband thinks he is so funny when he sometimes just pretends to take an eye out and start to polish it on his top
> See what I have had to put up with all these years
> Sonja


Haven't heard it used down south. We usually talk the hind legs off a donkey.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Are you all packed up yet Mary ?
> Sonja


Oh no! I only work a half day tomorrow though. I won't leave until Friday morning. GPS says the trip should take 2 hours and 17 minutes. Matthew and I will pick up the meat for the Saturday evening grilling on Friday morning and we will cut up some of the fruits and vegetables that morning. I am use to be up at 3:30 AM so I will get up and finish some things that morning. I need to do laundry before leaving also. I have some things packed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


I sure do miss them and have wondered how they are doing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard it used down south. We usually talk the hind legs off a donkey.


I've heard that one 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard it used down south. We usually talk the hind legs off a donkey.


That is one I am very familiar with!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes they are really good rules too . Will there be lots of toasting going on , are you going to name each and everyone of us separately :XD:
> Sonja


Our knitting might not turn out too well if we toast each person individually.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it because they're guys or DH's? My DH has always thought it funny to say to our dinner guests - "so glad, you came over; I finally get a great meal!" Thankfully, he's the only one who thinks it's funny.


We all know better! Even your leftovers are awesome. You could give him a McDonald's cheeseburger while you eat one of your everyday meals. Yours would be far better. I haven't heard too many wonderful things about their food.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not seen her much on facebook either- she usually de-stresses with games. (Dreamweaver) KP is not quite the same without her. I was following a thread started by Amyknits, who is friendly with 5mmdpns, boy did that ever get nasty. There are some around when I see they've posted to a thread, you know it will disintegrate into back biting.
> So glad Katy Nora may be back!


AmyKnits seems to draw the "haters"; I don't know why personally as I think her postings are pretty straight forward. I haven't seen 5mmdpns on in forever -- miss you, Zoe!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The Guernsey is looking so great Julie!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful knitting Julie. That is one beautiful Guernsey. I can hardly wait until it is finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: so glad they have finally started your boy's chemo- hoping all is going well for him!


Oh I'm so glad that they have it going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Fantastic!!!!!!!!! Congrats Vicky!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey poledra - you might fix david something different once in a while - try these to go along with the vanishing oatmeal bars. --- sam
> 
> Chewy Cherry, Almond and Cacao Nib Granola Bars
> 
> ...


I'll have to try those, thanks Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: so glad they have finally started your boy's chemo- hoping all is going well for him!


Me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


Good to hear about both of them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please do . I don't know if it's just a northern England saying or used throughout the UK . But my husband thinks he is so funny when he sometimes just pretends to take an eye out and start to polish it on his top
> See what I have had to put up with all these years
> Sonja


I've never heard that expression up here, Sonja, but I like it! The only one I know mentioning glass eyes is, "It would bring a tear to a glass eye" usually said sarcastically!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please show us the hat when you are done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh no hate frogging . Were they adult or child slippers. I m knitting a Minnie Mouse hat to go with shoes and thought I had lost a stitch but luckily it was just me unable to count
> Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got back from grabbing a few groceries.
Now my feet are up and I am determined to get my slipper finished so I can start its mate. Want to get the slippers done and out of the way so I can start a new project.

I find Amyknits to be very informative and I have clicked onto a few of her posts in the last few days. You are not kidding when you say nastiness is afoot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> please show us the hat when you are done. --- sam


Just trying to work out ears then should be done


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are making me hungry!


Sorry 😳😱 all dishes are finished and ready to be put into the truck in the wee hours of morning. Will pack everything else shortly so I dnt have to lug anything except food 👍👍😊😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP
> Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you
> 
> Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter
> ...


Perfect rules for any gathering 👍


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I haven't visited this week as have had a touch of Julie's, lurgy.
Julie called me to ask whether we have Skype, as some of you will be hooking up for the get together this weekend. We have every other gadget known to man except Skype. Hubby doesn't want it for privacy reasons, so
I won't be able to join in sadly, but hope you all have a wonderful time.
I've been taking the apple cider vinegar and Manuka honey and hopefully have this lurgy under control. No knitting projects at present but working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch instead, in between coughing and sneezing!
Cheers everyone Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> AmyKnits seems to draw the "haters"; I don't know why personally as I think her postings are pretty straight forward. I haven't seen 5mmdpns on in forever -- miss you, Zoe!


There is someone called Winding Road who tried to get me into argument. She gets very nasty with people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The Guernsey is looking so great Julie!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful knitting Julie. That is one beautiful Guernsey. I can hardly wait until it is finished.


Neither can I, that is why I am putting so much time into working it.
I have developed a boarder over night- a young Indian girl from Fiji- her English is excellent, which is a big help, the boyfriend really only speaks Punjabi as a Sikh- his English is NOT good. I told him it was a no go area- he had stayed the night- but by my code that is not on- so I am sort of _in loco parentis_ as her aunt and uncle in Hamilton told her to solve her problems by committing suicide- a very Indian solution, not one in my book. She is very helpful and I am encouraging her to help with the cooking, while she stays here- possibly for one month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news for vicky - good for her. --- sam



darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got back from grabbing a few groceries.
> Now my feet are up and I am determined to get my slipper finished so I can start its mate. Want to get the slippers done and out of the way so I can start a new project.
> 
> I find Amyknits to be very informative and I have clicked onto a few of her posts in the last few days. You are not kidding when you say nastiness is afoot.


And by all her avatar changes very good looking- that sometimes draws ire!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I haven't visited this week as have had a touch of Julie's, lurgy.
> Julie called me to ask whether we have Skype, as some of you will be hooking up for the get together this weekend. We have every other gadget known to man except Skype. Hubby doesn't want it for privacy reasons, so
> I won't be able to join in sadly, but hope you all have a wonderful time.
> I've been taking the apple cider vinegar and Manuka honey and hopefully have this lurgy under control. No knitting projects at present but working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch instead, in between coughing and sneezing!
> Cheers everyone Fan


Hi Fan! Glad your brew is working!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said - i think we can all relate to this is some way. --- sam



KateB said:


> My SIL sent me this and I thought it was so descriptive that I wanted to pass it on.
> 
> *I'm old. What that means is that I've survived (so far) and a lot of people I've known and loved did not.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds wonderful nicho - i know you will have a wonderful time. --- sam



nicho said:


> Oh yes Sam, I am really enjoying retirement. I love having the freedom to decide how I spend my days. Some are busy with planned activities and yet, when I am at home, I am never bored as I have so much to do. I have just completed a photobook online for our US trip from 2013 and have yet to start on last year's trip, and I have not even started back on my family history research.
> 
> This trip is going to be quite an adventure. We start in New York city to catch up with my brother who lives there and then we head up the Hudson Valley to drive the Mohawk Trail in northern Massachusetts. then a couple of days driving the back roads of New Hampshire before heading to Vermont to do the same. Across to the Adirondacks after that, then a couple of days with distant cousins who live near Syracuse. With a bit of luck, I hope to catch up with Caren, Paula and Daralene (and anyone else in the area) for our own mini KAP! What fun that will be!
> 
> Than we will drive to the Finger Lakes before heading back towards New York for a few days before we fly to Charleston. A few days there, then Savannah and Atlanta (and a catch up with Gwen on the way to Atlanta!) before we fly to LA for a few days, the home! Can't wait!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's one of my favorite sites - i even save them. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> There is just so many cool things on that site! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will join you in wishing mjs a great happy birthday and i hope the day is filled with special things. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mjs has her birthday today, Wednesday, I know this only because she is my friend on facebook. She is the source of many of the jokes, etc., that I have posted.
> *Happy birthday mjs!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your son to help him get back in the pink real quick. sometimes an out of control tirade is just what they need to get them back on track. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have been getting myself all worked up again because there was no sight of anyone starting chemo. I think I would not have been responsible for my actions by the time I got to the hospital if son had not just text me at 2.30 in the afternoon to say they have finally started it . So a few big deep breaths and I think I'm back to being responsible. Again . So I'm happy that they have finally started it
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way to take care of the fm and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry about med mixup. Glad chemotherapy started. Healing energy sent for your family.
> Long, long day yesterday with 5 hours driving. Think FM is in flare.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

safe journey gwen. see you tomorrow evening. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was just my husband . Must be a man thing
> Sonja


I think it's all of them. If the top of my fridge gets dusty, my DH likes to write a date in the dust several months back :roll: I know my house isn't perfect but I'm not that bad :shock:

Love your rules for a great KAP.

Glad your son got his chemo, hope it isn't too nasty. How often does he get the infusions?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good julie - you're doing a bang-up job. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not seen her much on facebook either- she usually de-stresses with games. (Dreamweaver) KP is not quite the same without her. I was following a thread started by Amyknits, who is friendly with 5mmdpns, boy did that ever get nasty. There are some around when I see they've posted to a thread, you know it will disintegrate into back biting.
> So glad Katy Nora may be back!


I can't understand why people have to get nasty. Life is too short to bother with that. If you can't say something nice, say nothing at all
I agree, AmyKnits sure seems to draw the nasty ones, I just don't understand why. Just silly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good julie - you're doing a bang-up job. --- sam


Thank you so much, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't understand why people have to get nasty. Life is too short to bother with that. If you can't say something nice, say nothing at all


It is a major reason why I go out into the main forum only in limited forays- I much prefer the safety of the Tea Party and the Lace party!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard it used down south. We usually talk the hind legs off a donkey.


We say that as well except it's a mule


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when are you leaving poledra? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way fan to wrap you up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, I haven't visited this week as have had a touch of Julie's, lurgy.
> Julie called me to ask whether we have Skype, as some of you will be hooking up for the get together this weekend. We have every other gadget known to man except Skype. Hubby doesn't want it for privacy reasons, so
> I won't be able to join in sadly, but hope you all have a wonderful time.
> I've been taking the apple cider vinegar and Manuka honey and hopefully have this lurgy under control. No knitting projects at present but working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch instead, in between coughing and sneezing!
> Cheers everyone Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow julie - i hope she is a big help to you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Neither can I, that is why I am putting so much time into working it.
> I have developed a boarder over night- a young Indian girl from Fiji- her English is excellent, which is a big help, the boyfriend really only speaks Punjabi as a Sikh- his English is NOT good. I told him it was a no go area- he had stayed the night- but by my code that is not on- so I am sort of _in loco parentis_ as her aunt and uncle in Hamilton told her to solve her problems by committing suicide- a very Indian solution, not one in my book. She is very helpful and I am encouraging her to help with the cooking, while she stays here- possibly for one month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep hoping none of the "nasty uglies" find there way here - not sure what i would do. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a major reason why I go out into the main forum only in limited forays- I much prefer the safety of the Tea Party and the Lace party!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that sweater is going to be lovely, such a great color. I also love the blue-green color you posted in Facebook, so pretty. 
Hope the border works out well for you.poor girl, how can anyone tell their child that suicide is an option.

Happy birthday, MJS.

Kaye, are you driving to KAP? Or taking the train? If driving I'm thinking you must already be in your way.

Sam, I've copied the recipe for the cherry chocolate granola bars, might make a few changes to accommodate what's in my cupboard but will sure try them.

Kate, great words if wisdom about losing people in our lives, so true.

DH woke me at 6 this morning, he'd decided to go to Saskatoon today as the optician had called the day before we left on vacation to say he must bring his glasses back in as they hadn't traced the lenses for a pattern to make the new ones so they couldn't mail them. I went along, didn't have much to shop for but wanted to go to Costco to get a few thing for the reunion later in the month. DH also wanted some new shoes, I was wondering about while he looked & found some winter boots, only 32C/90F today & I bought wool lined boots, good grief. Usually I wait for a sale but was recently told if I don't spend it, my kids will when they get it, lol
Still have my beans to can but they are waiting until morning.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


Lovely photo.
No gardening for myself today, have a nest of bees or yellow jackets, maybe small wasps under my front porch.
Just finished spraying, hopefully most are gone, will spray again in the morning.
Perhaps someone knows what this little monsters are!!! I've never seen bees/wasps or hornets make a home in the ground.
Oh, my friend was stung this morning on the ankle. Oh Dear I felt so bad for him. Glad it wasn't me though, giggle. Oh I am mean........

  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow julie - i hope she is a big help to you. --- sam


She has just washed the dishes for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep hoping none of the "nasty uglies" find there way here - not sure what i would do. --- sam


PM., them 'a come to Jesus talk'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi for this advice
> I actually got some sleep last night and this morning so far it's not hurting but I haven't moved around yet .so will see how it. Goes
> Sonja


You are most welcome, Sonja. I know how painful it is. The ice, and my chiropractor are my best friends sometimes. For about 4 years in a row, in January, just in time for DD's birthday, I would get it, and to top it off, 3 of those years I was called for jury duty! That last year was really bad. I was told to sit only for 15 minutes at a time. The judge asked if there wasn't something I could take for it. I told him codeine was the only thing that would help the pain and I am highly allergic to it. He, and one of the lawyers was NOT happy, but I was excused. I had been sitting for hours. I walked out of the court room and almost collapsed from the pain. I felt sorry for the deputy on guard duty in the hall. He asked if I was all right, wanting to help, but not allowed to do anything. I told him what the problem was. He told me where I could find the elevator (lift), but it was so slow I didn't dare stand long enough to wait for it. I had to take the stairs, then walk 3 blocks to get to the car. Knock wood, but I haven't been called since. Hoping I don't. I always get the bad cases. If I remember right, that one would have been the one that raped a 3 year old. They didn't want me on that jury anyway!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Determination paid off. First slipper finished and 2nd half done :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so looking forward to KAP too even though I won't be there . I'm glad that you are all going to meet and have a very long knit and natter and lots of fun
> It will be like a family reunion , and when you all post lots and lots of pictures
> the rest of us will see what you have been up to
> So here's to a happy reunion and a meeting of new friends
> Sonja


I have the cameras ready. Just need to put batteries in the one. Memory cards are already in them. Yes, them! Two cameras, just to be sure I have one that works when I want it! With my luck I will go to take a picture and the battery will die. One takes AA batteries, and one is a rechargeable. Laptop will be going also. Hope I won't be the only one taking pictures!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, are you all ready?!!!!! It's almost time!

I am putting the name tags together as I read. I just have to load the RV, and shhhh, do my mitten homework, and I will be ready to go. I am hoping to be at Sam's by 4-4:30 tomorrow afternoon. 

I think I have a time for Margaret to Skype with us Friday evening at 9 our time Eastern Standard or Eastern Daylight Savings, which ever it is!

Julie, I forget which way the time is for you from Margaret, need to set up a time for you, and for Sugar Sugar. Sam said we can do it from his house on Saturday evening at the cook out also. So if you both PM me by tomorrow morning, we will get it figured out. I won't leave here until at least noon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, anyone have any ideas what to do for chronic plantar fasciitis in both feet? The podiatrists says there is nothing more and he says probably arthritis is both feet, they are so painful.
> Also I every summer just take a siscor and cut of my petunias and within a day or two they are thicker and full of flowers. They are so tough.


I am so sorry the Dr. can't help you further. I don't have any suggestions for you. I do know a friend was told by her Dr. to freeze a water bottle and roll it under her foot. I don't know what else he told her. Seems like if your feet or your back hurt it is the worst pain.

Your flowers are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've calmed down now I know the medication was a mix up as both son and other man are on same pain relief and he just got it earlier than usual . The nurse who gave it to him genuinely thought it was for him .but that along with not having the chemo ready have made me decide I'm going to say something
> They have a place were I can go and talk to someone so that's what I've decided to do


That is the best thing you can do, for all parties involved. Especially since he didn't get the care he should have the last time he was there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, are you all ready?!!!!! It's almost time!
> 
> I am putting the name tags together as I read. I just have to load the RV, and shhhh, do my mitten homework, and I will be ready to go. I am hoping to be at Sam's by 4-4:30 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


5 p.m., EDT,which you are on in Defiance is 9 a.m., the next day for me, 7 am., for Cathy, and Denise, and 6-30 am, for Margaret in Adelaide.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I wouldn't want it on a burn which had broken the skin- think of the gluggy mess you would have and need to remove.


You are very right on that. As far as I know, she only uses it on minor burns, like sunburn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


Congratulations to Vicky! Hope you enjoyed your tea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, can the foot doc tape your foot/feet. That helps and he can show you how to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Oh yes Sam, I am really enjoying retirement. I love having the freedom to decide how I spend my days. Some are busy with planned activities and yet, when I am at home, I am never bored as I have so much to do. I have just completed a photobook online for our US trip from 2013 and have yet to start on last year's trip, and I have not even started back on my family history research.
> 
> This trip is going to be quite an adventure. We start in New York city to catch up with my brother who lives there and then we head up the Hudson Valley to drive the Mohawk Trail in northern Massachusetts. then a couple of days driving the back roads of New Hampshire before heading to Vermont to do the same. Across to the Adirondacks after that, then a couple of days with distant cousins who live near Syracuse. With a bit of luck, I hope to catch up with Caren, Paula and Daralene (and anyone else in the area) for our own mini KAP! What fun that will be!
> 
> Than we will drive to the Finger Lakes before heading back towards New York for a few days before we fly to Charleston. A few days there, then Savannah and Atlanta (and a catch up with Gwen on the way to Atlanta!) before we fly to LA for a few days, the home! Can't wait!


It sounds like you have a wonderful trip planned!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mjs has her birthday today, Wednesday, I know this only because she is my friend on facebook. She is the source of many of the jokes, etc., that I have posted.
> *Happy birthday mjs!*


Happy Birthday, MJS!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was Tony Lara the captain of the Cornelia Marie. How sad, he died of a heart attack.


Thanks, Caren. I had seen it on face book, but didn't have time to read the article with it. But had also seen there had been several bad accidents this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry about med mixup. Glad chemotherapy started. Healing energy sent for your family.
> Long, long day yesterday with 5 hours driving. Think FM is in flare.


Sending you very gentle hugs. Too much driving, probably. Sometimes just too much riding as passenger will do it to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


Drive safe. See you tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


Almost there! I can't wait to see it finished! It will be just beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i spent the afternoon with ellen today - started the heel flap for my sock and also got my mitten started - will need to work rather steady on it tomorrow to be ready for poledra's class. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, are you all ready?!!!!! It's almost time!
> 
> I am putting the name tags together as I read. I just have to load the RV, and shhhh, do my mitten homework, and I will be ready to go. I am hoping to be at Sam's by 4-4:30 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP
> Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you
> 
> Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter
> ...


Rule 1 taken care of! Thursday, partly cloudy 84°F, Friday ,86°F 20% chance of rain. Saturday, Plenty of sunshine, 89°F 20% chance of rain. Sunday, 90°F. 10% chance of rain. Lots of happiness as we all start arriving and seeing each other

Rule 2 There will definitely be plenty of that!

Rule 3 Pretty sure that will happen also. Just don't tell DH! I am going to have to find somewhere in the RV to hide it that he won't find it!

And I KNOW there will be lots of hugs all around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Almost there! I can't wait to see it finished! It will be just beautiful.


Back yoke, sleeves and neck still to go!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That pretty much sounds like what does happen at the KAP. Wish you could be here with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam been meaning to tell you, I had a pen pal in Ohio back in early 1960s. She was from a town called Galion. Looked it up on map but I see it's quite a way from Defiance. Lost touch with her, when she got married at 16. A big thank you for healing energies, I feel better already. Best of wishes for your big weekend ahead. Fan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly not but he will insist on watching them politic shows and then I get on my soapbox and can't seem to get back off .
> Sonja


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, for one, will follow your suggestions!! Plus, I'll add some more:
> 
> 1) Toasting to all of our friends worldwide
> 2) Remembering fondly those who are no longer with us
> 3) Saying prayers and sending giant combined hugs to all who are in need.


Wonderful additions, Jeanette!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


Thanks for the update. I miss her, and keep her in my prayers always, as I do for everyone here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our knitting might not turn out too well if we toast each person individually.


 :lol: I know mine wouldn't! I wouldn't get past the first or second toast before my knitting would be in knots! But it sure would be fun to try. Hmmm good thing someone else is doing the driving, if I'm going to be toasting


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We all know better! Even your leftovers are awesome. You could give him a McDonald's cheeseburger while you eat one of your everyday meals. Yours would be far better. I haven't heard too many wonderful things about their food.


One of the ladies who used to come to our knitting group would always feed her DH grilled cheese sandwiches when she got mad at him. He sometimes ate grilled cheese for days, until he got smart enough to apologize for what ever he did to make her mad, whether he knew what he had done or not! Wouldn't work with my DH. He likes grilled cheese to well!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope they stay away too


thewren said:


> i keep hoping none of the "nasty uglies" find there way here - not sure what i would do. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry 😳😱 all dishes are finished and ready to be put into the truck in the wee hours of morning. Will pack everything else shortly so I dnt have to lug anything except food 👍👍😊😊😊


Safe travels! Can't wait to see you and Jamie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I haven't visited this week as have had a touch of Julie's, lurgy.
> Julie called me to ask whether we have Skype, as some of you will be hooking up for the get together this weekend. We have every other gadget known to man except Skype. Hubby doesn't want it for privacy reasons, so
> I won't be able to join in sadly, but hope you all have a wonderful time.
> I've been taking the apple cider vinegar and Manuka honey and hopefully have this lurgy under control. No knitting projects at present but working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch instead, in between coughing and sneezing!
> Cheers everyone Fan


I hope you feel better soon. Sorry you won't be able to Skype with you. I am in process of trying to figure out a time we can Skype with Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Neither can I, that is why I am putting so much time into working it.
> I have developed a boarder over night- a young Indian girl from Fiji- her English is excellent, which is a big help, the boyfriend really only speaks Punjabi as a Sikh- his English is NOT good. I told him it was a no go area- he had stayed the night- but by my code that is not on- so I am sort of _in loco parentis_ as her aunt and uncle in Hamilton told her to solve her problems by committing suicide- a very Indian solution, not one in my book. She is very helpful and I am encouraging her to help with the cooking, while she stays here- possibly for one month.


A boarder may be a good thing for you, in a way. I just hope it stays that way with the boy friend around. And, of course they must abide by your rules! And what a horrible thing for her aunt and uncle to tell her, instead of helping her solve her problems. I am glad she is helpful, and willing to help with the cooking, also. And she will be good company for you. How does Ringo feel about the boy friend?

Oh Oh. The clock just struck midnight. This Cinderella should have left the ball earlier!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello again internet problem came to my house &#128546; There was a truck that took out a hydro pole in the village down from us which caused a serge and took out my modem .
Had it fixed today &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a major reason why I go out into the main forum only in limited forays- I much prefer the safety of the Tea Party and the Lace party!


I skim through the daily digest, and open the posts that look interesting, otherwise, my time is spent here! And, yes, I do feel safe here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep hoping none of the "nasty uglies" find there way here - not sure what i would do. --- sam


 I hope they don't also. I don't know what you would do, either, but I know you would take care of it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Midnight here as well. Wanted to post this pic from earlier. I was knitting away on my slipper and noticed it was way to quiet in here. So I go down the hall looking for Gage and there he was...lounging on my bed with his hand held game system playing his video games. He is growing up so fast.

Night everyone see you in the morning &#128516;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Lovely photo.
> No gardening for myself today, have a nest of bees or yellow jackets, maybe small wasps under my front porch.
> Just finished spraying, hopefully most are gone, will spray again in the morning.
> Perhaps someone knows what this little monsters are!!! I've never seen bees/wasps or hornets make a home in the ground.
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> PM., them 'a come to Jesus talk'.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wasps will make a nest in the ground, unfortunately I know this from experience, I stepped on a nest in my raspberry patch. I thought a can had gone up my pants & was poking me, by the time I realized what was happening & got out if there I had. About 5 stings. 
The next year I was pulling weeds amount my perennials & grabbed a small nest & got 3 stings on my hand, that time I was off to the hospital to have my wedding rings cut off & a steroid IV, the doctor thought because I had been stung so many times so close together that's why I reacted badly.
Wasps have been terrible here this year, a large nest in my greenhouse, one under the deck & my son cane tonight & said there was a huge one in the rafters of our chop bin.



kiwifrau said:


> Lovely photo.
> No gardening for myself today, have a nest of bees or yellow jackets, maybe small wasps under my front porch.
> Just finished spraying, hopefully most are gone, will spray again in the morning.
> Perhaps someone knows what this little monsters are!!! I've never seen bees/wasps or hornets make a home in the ground.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A boarder may be a good thing for you, in a way. I just hope it stays that way with the boy friend around. And, of course they must abide by your rules! And what a horrible thing for her aunt and uncle to tell her, instead of helping her solve her problems. I am glad she is helpful, and willing to help with the cooking, also. And she will be good company for you. How does Ringo feel about the boy friend?
> 
> Oh Oh. The clock just struck midnight. This Cinderella should have left the ball earlier!


Ringo adores people, and is adjusting well. Darshana helped me make the Focaccia today, she will make Naan bread when that runs out. Tomorrow I will be busy cooking for the missionary Elders. One is from the Philippines, the other from Kiribati, which has been a bit of a puzzle what to make.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello again internet problem came to my house 😢 There was a truck that took out a hydro pole in the village down from us which caused a serge and took out my modem .
> Had it fixed today 👍🏻


Did the insurance cover it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I skim through the daily digest, and open the posts that look interesting, otherwise, my time is spent here! And, yes, I do feel safe here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :!:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sam been meaning to tell you, I had a pen pal in Ohio back in early 1960s. She was from a town called Galion. Looked it up on map but I see it's quite a way from Defiance. Lost touch with her, when she got married at 16. A big thank you for healing energies, I feel better already. Best of wishes for your big weekend ahead. Fan


Fan, I drove through Galion on Sunday! It is very close to where my cousin lives, in Mt. Gilead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello again internet problem came to my house 😢 There was a truck that took out a hydro pole in the village down from us which caused a serge and took out my modem .
> Had it fixed today 👍🏻


Shame on that truck! Seriously, hope they weren't hurt. Glad you have things fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Midnight here as well. Wanted to post this pic from earlier. I was knitting away on my slipper and noticed it was way to quiet in here. So I go down the hall looking for Gage and there he was...lounging on my bed with his hand held game system playing his video games. He is growing up so fast.
> 
> Night everyone see you in the morning 😄


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A babe no longer- next he'll be a teenager!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


A Minion?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


You did a fine job! On the hat, and on learning to post a picture from your Ipad!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


Very cute! I love the minions & so do the GKs


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That's awesome Tami, often wondered what happened to my pen pal.
Julie just called and invited me to her house for the Skype, but Sunday is our day for hubby and I to spend time together, as our schedules make it difficult during the week. Fan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo adores people, and is adjusting well. Darshana helped me make the Focaccia today, she will make Naan bread when that runs out. Tomorrow I will be busy cooking for the missionary Elders. One is from the Philippines, the other from Kiribati, which has been a bit of a puzzle what to make.


Good. My thinking was how Ringo got along with the boy friend, as dogs are such good judges of character. Enjoy cooking tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's awesome Tami, often wondered what happened to my pen pal.
> Julie just called and invited me to her house for the Skype, but Sunday is our day for hubby and I to spend time together, as our schedules make it difficult during the week. Fan


Julie is wonderful, isn't she? Enjoy your time with your DH. We will find a time that you can get in on the fun another time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good. My thinking was how Ringo got along with the boy friend, as dogs are such good judges of character. Enjoy cooking tomorrow.


No problem at all! :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja love the little dress,sweater and shoes you made. I need to find a shoe pattern . They are so cute!
We'll need to go to bed had a mammogram today and they took some biopsys (sp.) 
Hopefully I will catch up with the reading tomorrow. Tried to post a picture of my hat but don't know if it worked
Night friends God Bless Jackie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie is wonderful, isn't she? Enjoy your time with your DH. We will find a time that you can get in on the fun another time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider, hope you can find some relief for the foot problem. No fun to have sore feet.

Fan, hope the cold is better soon.

Safe travels to all who are going to KAP, wish I was joining you. 
Had a call from DS & DIL tonight, son is getting shifted around at work again & DIL picked up a bunch of extra shifts because they are unsure of what will happen with sons job so I will have the kids 5 of the next 8 days, not the best timing, I have tons of stuff to do in the yard & garden & on the 22nd I'm hosting that class reunion so have to prepare food & want to clean my house & basement in case it rains & we need to be in the basement.
I had a call from one of my classmates last night & get & her husband are staying here for that weekend too. Well, must get off here & to bed so I can get things done tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love the little dress,sweater and shoes you made. I need to find a shoe pattern . They are so cute!
> We'll need to go to bed had a mammogram today and they took some biopsys (sp.)
> Hopefully I will catch up with the reading tomorrow. Tried to post a picture of my hat but don't know if it worked
> Night friends God Bless Jackie


Hope the results of the biopsies are OK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have the cameras ready. Just need to put batteries in the one. Memory cards are already in them. Yes, them! Two cameras, just to be sure I have one that works when I want it! With my luck I will go to take a picture and the battery will die. One takes AA batteries, and one is a rechargeable. Laptop will be going also. Hope I won't be the only one taking pictures!


I will be taking photos too and posting as well. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry the Dr. can't help you further. I don't have any suggestions for you. I do know a friend was told by her Dr. to freeze a water bottle and roll it under her foot. I don't know what else he told her. Seems like if your feet or your back hurt it is the worst pain.
> 
> Your flowers are beautiful!


The frozen water bottle really works. I've had to use it before.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i spent the afternoon with ellen today - started the heel flap for my sock and also got my mitten started - will need to work rather steady on it tomorrow to be ready for poledra's class. --- sam


I just finished my kitten cuff the other day. Socks are going to wait until cooler weather, after November. :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Safe travels! Can't wait to see you and Jamie!


Truck is packed just have to remember to get the food out of the fridge in the morning. Can't wait to see you and everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard it used down south. We usually talk the hind legs off a donkey.


That's the saying I know as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our knitting might not turn out too well if we toast each person individually.


Vicky toasted her passing her exams with sparkling water yesterday- that would enable you to keep knitting


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is someone called Winding Road who tried to get me into argument. She gets very nasty with people.


I've got caught up in her posts sometimes. Her and Amyknits can both be very dogmatic but have good things to say if you can find them amongst everything else that goes along with their posts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Neither can I, that is why I am putting so much time into working it.
> I have developed a boarder over night- a young Indian girl from Fiji- her English is excellent, which is a big help, the boyfriend really only speaks Punjabi as a Sikh- his English is NOT good. I told him it was a no go area- he had stayed the night- but by my code that is not on- so I am sort of _in loco parentis_ as her aunt and uncle in Hamilton told her to solve her problems by committing suicide- a very Indian solution, not one in my book. She is very helpful and I am encouraging her to help with the cooking, while she stays here- possibly for one month.


That could be interesting Julie- hopefully she will be a help to have around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that sweater is going to be lovely, such a great color. I also love the blue-green color you posted in Facebook, so pretty.
> Hope the border works out well for you.poor girl, how can anyone tell their child that suicide is an option.
> 
> Happy birthday, MJS.
> ...


So how hot does it get there with only 32C? A nice temperature here in summer. But horris in the UK so what is it like your way?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got caught up in her posts sometimes. Her and Amyknits can both be very dogmatic but have good things to say if you can find them amongst everything else that goes along with their posts.


She was specifically attempting to bait me- I just backed out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That could be interesting Julie- hopefully she will be a help to have around.


It's working so far, but not yet 24 hours!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's all of them. If the top of my fridge gets dusty, my DH likes to write a date in the dust several months back :roll: I know my house isn't perfect but I'm not that bad :shock:
> 
> Love your rules for a great KAP.
> 
> Glad your son got his chemo, hope it isn't too nasty. How often does he get the infusions?


Thanks Bonnie Son will get chemo one day every 3 weeks . I spoke to him last night and he was doing fine . They said if all goes well he could come home today after chemo is finished so late afternoon sometime 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie Son will get chemo one day every 3 weeks . I spoke to him last night and he was doing fine . They said if all goes well he could come home today after chemo is finished so late afternoon sometime
> Sonja


Here's hoping!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

No sleep as have some pain.
Julie the Internet company replaced it as that is part of the monthly fee ( modem ) and yes that was a minion hat have the second hat done just need to do the face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


tami_ohio said:


> You are most welcome, Sonja. I know how painful it is. The ice, and my chiropractor are my best friends sometimes. For about 4 years in a row, in January, just in time for DD's birthday, I would get it, and to top it off, 3 of those years I was called for jury duty! That last year was really bad. I was told to sit only for 15 minutes at a time. The judge asked if there wasn't something I could take for it. I told him codeine was the only thing that would help the pain and I am highly allergic to it. He, and one of the lawyers was NOT happy, but I was excused. I had been sitting for hours. I walked out of the court room and almost collapsed from the pain. I felt sorry for the deputy on guard duty in the hall. He asked if I was all right, wanting to help, but not allowed to do anything. I told him what the problem was. He told me where I could find the elevator (lift), but it was so slow I didn't dare stand long enough to wait for it. I had to take the stairs, then walk 3 blocks to get to the car. Knock wood, but I haven't been called since. Hoping I don't. I always get the bad cases. If I remember right, that one would have been the one that raped a 3 year old. They didn't want me on that jury anyway!


Sorry for all your pain Tammi 
I now know how painful it can be . I have had a trapped nerve before with little pain but took medication and gone same day . This time nothing touched it seem to numb it slightly but that was it and it stayed for 6 days this morning it's completely gone and I'm hoping it never comes back 
Your jury service is different than ours I think as far as I know here you get called once and that's it and you can also ask not to be chosen on the grounds of ill health 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Determination paid off. First slipper finished and 2nd half done :thumbup:


They are looking good Mel . Are they a gift for someone ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> No sleep as have some pain.
> Julie the Internet company replaced it as that is part of the monthly fee ( modem ) and yes that was a minion hat have the second hat done just need to do the face


I thought you made a very good job of the hat. So sorry you are having difficulty sleeping- that is one I am very familiar with. A face can sort of make or break the success of anything needing eyes.So glad the company gives you a fair contract.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> You did a fine job! On the hat, and on learning to post a picture from your Ipad!


Lovely hat glad you got to post it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love the little dress,sweater and shoes you made. I need to find a shoe pattern . They are so cute!
> We'll need to go to bed had a mammogram today and they took some biopsys (sp.)
> Hopefully I will catch up with the reading tomorrow. Tried to post a picture of my hat but don't know if it worked
> Night friends God Bless Jackie


Good night Jackie 
Hope results of mammogram and biopsys come back clear 
Sonjau


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Spider, hope you can find some relief for the foot problem. No fun to have sore feet.
> 
> Fan, hope the cold is better soon.
> 
> ...


Look forward to hearing how your reunion goes Bonnie hope the weather is perfect for you .any idea how many are coming? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I just finished my kitten cuff the other day. Socks are going to wait until cooler weather, after November. :mrgreen:


Like your little joke 😀
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations to Vicky!


Oh yes from me too :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so good to hear. Don't have any idea why I'm still awake; just getting excited for this weekend, I guess. Still so much to do. I'm finding that filling 30 little bottles takes a lot more liquid than I expected (small gift for KAP) and I need to get some more ingredients tomorrow morning. I had wanted to get a pedicure and manicure before leaving, so want to see if I can fit that in also.


Everyone seems to be making things for the KAP so is this something everyone does? Each person makes a special something for each person attending? What else do you do? I am presuming from reading a get together at Sam's and a meal that all contribute to. Do you go to yarn stores? I am being very nosey, it sounds like so much fun.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: From me too. Stay safe everyone and have a ball.


 Me too. I can't wait to see all the happenings and pictures.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have been getting myself all worked up again because there was no sight of anyone starting chemo. I think I would not have been responsible for my actions by the time I got to the hospital if son had not just text me at 2.30 in the afternoon to say they have finally started it . So a few big deep breaths and I think I'm back to being responsible. Again . So I'm happy that they have finally started it
> Sonja


Good to hear! I hope it all goes smoothly now. Take care of yourself too Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And that is true in ANY profession; IMHO nurses are who really help the patient recover. The doctor may diagose and prescribe meds but it is the nurses that see that it is followed through with. GO NURSES!


 :thumbup: I must say that where my mum is, the staff are just lovely and so very caring and good with the residents. So far I am happy with everything.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


Wow, how strange! We actually saw it too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard it used down south. We usually talk the hind legs off a donkey.


i would definately go with the hind leg :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Birthday Girl today is KatyNora- 
I do hope it is a wonderful day for her.

*Happy, Happy Day! KatyNora*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has just washed the dishes for me!


That is what I call a good lodger :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Determination paid off. First slipper finished and 2nd half done :thumbup:


Great!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


Have you phoned in to say you spotted a UFO 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I call a good lodger :thumbup:


I am hoping to have her help in the kitchen tomorrow, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you phoned in to say you spotted a UFO 😀


A very slow moving one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I must say that where my mum is, the staff are just lovely and so very caring and good with the residents. So far I am happy with everything.


That is great news Cathy . I would think it's a great relief to you too knowing your mum is getting well looked after 
How is she doing now ant better 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


Great! The kids will love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> i would definately go with the hind leg :lol:


I wonder how many more sayings I hear are just here in the north . I didn't realise till recently that the word Beck was just a northern name to describe a small stream . I love going to Newcastle and hearing the Geordie accent
When I first went there as an 18 year old I was talking to some young men and asked them how long they were visiting Newcastle from Scotland for then wondered why they started laughing . I can now tell the difference 
But it was a bit confusing when I first came here to live and I thought I could speak perfect English


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie Son will get chemo one day every 3 weeks . I spoke to him last night and he was doing fine . They said if all goes well he could come home today after chemo is finished so late afternoon sometime
> Sonja


That is really good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


Wonderful. I was hearing how much rain Scotland had over the usual. Miserable!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Birthday Girl today is KatyNora-
> I do hope it is a wonderful day for her.
> 
> *Happy, Happy Day! KatyNora*


and from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> A boarder may be a good thing for you, in a way. I just hope it stays that way with the boy friend around. And, of course they must abide by your rules! And what a horrible thing for her aunt and uncle to tell her, instead of helping her solve her problems. I am glad she is helpful, and willing to help with the cooking, also. And she will be good company for you. How does Ringo feel about the boy friend?
> 
> Oh Oh. The clock just struck midnight. This Cinderella should have left the ball earlier!


Re Julie.... Ditto to the above. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is great news Cathy . I would think it's a great relief to you too knowing your mum is getting well looked after
> How is she doing now ant better
> Sonja


Not any better. But she seems fairly settled which is good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where we are already 7 minutes late in leaving for KAP &#128561;&#128561; loadin the last of the food and will be under way 

Safe travels for all those out on the riads today. Healing thoughts going out for those in need. HUGS for everyone 

Will hopfully be able to post photos along the way again this year, or get Jamie too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


Sounds a nice day. Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re Julie.... Ditto to the above. I hope it works out well for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Safe travels for all of you travelling to and from the KAP over the next few days. What fun for you all.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Had to post a letter before we left, all packed nothing forgot(hopefully) AND WE ARE OFF. WILL POST ALONG THE WAY TEHE SO EXCITED. Can't wait to see everyone MUAH LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We'll be leaving on about 30 mins - SO Excited!!!
Hugs, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We'll be leaving on about 30 mins - SO Excited!!!
> Hugs, Paula


HAve a wonderful and safe trip.

I've just been responding to a PM from a KP lady who is hoping to join our KP group one day next month- coming all from the US just to catch up with us! Well maybe not just...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Safe travels to all who are on the roads today! 
I am excited to see pictures &#128515;


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hour into our trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Had to post a letter before we left, all packed nothing forgot(hopefully) AND WE ARE OFF. WILL POST ALONG THE WAY TEHE SO EXCITED. Can't wait to see everyone MUAH LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL


Very pretty blue toes --- see you soon.

The post office looks very quaint and nice.

Safe travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAve a wonderful and safe trip.
> 
> I've just been responding to a PM from a KP lady who is hoping to join our KP group one day next month- coming all from the US just to catch up with us! Well maybe not just...


So very nice....I'll bet your Feat in Socks had something to do with her wanting to join you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hour into our trip.


Looks like clear skies and clear sailing!! Hope the new vehicle is comfortable and gets you there without any trouble.

Time for me to start packing up some clothes and getting the food ready.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos of you all leaving! I am excited for you all. :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

First stop, COFFEE TIME YAY


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending a whole bushel basket full of them!


~~~Thank you Sorlenna & Jeanette!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> She is in my prayers.


~~~In mine, too. (PearlOne)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good to have ruled out the more serious issues. Matthew was asking about him last night. Waiting is more difficult than anything. DS#1 had tests when he was a baby and it took over a month to get some results back. It will be wonderful seeing you this week.


~~~Tell Matthew "Thank You". I am looking forward to this weekend, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to your dh carol - looking forward to seeing both of you this weekend. --- sam


~~~Thanks, Sam!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The "standard of care" for medications is that one checks the name of the medication, the amount that is ordered, how it is to be given, and to whom it is to be given. The last is by name band and also verbal response (if the patient is alert) as to the name of the patient, his room number, doctor and date of birth. NO MEDICATION is given without these safety checks. You should demand that an incident report be filled out and this problem be brought up in the nursing report conference and also in Mortality and Morbidity conference, where such mistakes are discussed so as to impress on all the nurses and doctors the importance of sticking to the medication standard of care. Just my 2 cents worth.


~~~DITTO all that! A VERY serious error, which needs to be addressed!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, Keeping you and your DH in my prayers. Looking forward to meeting Sue, and seeing her quilt.


~~~Thanks, Tami! Her quilt is fantastic. She's also bringing some other needle work that she is doing...SO gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A rainbow, somewhere in Scotland-


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Poor Betty healing energy zooming to her.
> 
> I will hopefully be able to travel for next year's KAP. As it stands now I am not allowed to go back to work yet until they figure out what is going on with the strokes. So I don't go to for very long. I get tuckered out easily.


~~~Tons of healing energies are in your corner...we would SO love to have you come to KAP 2016! Are you able to Skype this year?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We are n I90 at Waterloo stopped got a moment for a leg stretch


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Well said Joy.
jheiens wrote:
Melody your have expressed your thanks for all the good wishes everyone sent to you and all know that you are not an ungrateful lady. Take care, dear friend, and keep on getting better. We love you so much.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Well said Joy.


~~~I agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOLOLOL! Sam would have been wearing a tutu silly!


~~~Where is his bubble wrap suit?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> helping to build schools and dig holes to put up posts for fencing. one thing i found interesting - all their fences are made with barbed wire. --- sam


~~~Ouch!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was so excited and wanting to come this year. But this all happened for a reason which is probably a blessing in disguise. I am crossing my fingers that my health issues have been discovered and I am "in the pink" to be able to come.


~~~Loads of "PINK" wishes & energies are headed your way!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two images from Dianna Keen


~~~Thank her for us for sharing her photos! It helps to feel we are still in touch with June. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've calmed down now I know the medication was a mix up as both son and other man are on same pain relief and he just got it earlier than usual . The nurse who gave it to him genuinely thought it was for him .but that along with not having the chemo ready have made me decide I'm going to say something
> They have a place were I can go and talk to someone so that's what I've decided to do


~~~Good! We are behind you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


~~~Hooray! Hooray! Kudos to her! :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

On I90 Enjoying this awesome amazing trip


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Had to post a letter before we left, all packed nothing forgot(hopefully) AND WE ARE OFF. WILL POST ALONG THE WAY TEHE SO EXCITED. Can't wait to see everyone MUAH LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL


I will look forward to all the pictures . Hope you all have a safe journey and a fantastic time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> On I90 Enjoying this awesome amazing trip


You are certainly having beautiful weather for your road trip 
I hope it stays with you all week end 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Yes, long car can cause flare. Also we did some shopping for window shades and three stores are two more than I like to do.
Julie, forget name of place that you mentioned 2nd but where is that? I am not good at geography.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianna Keen has an amusing video on her blog, www.thesedaysofmine.com
> a black pony with it's 'scratching tree'. (don't know how to copy videos!)


~~~nice video! Also liked her 8 photos of happiness! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, hope your biopsies are negative. I've had 5 and thankfully all negative.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> On I90 Enjoying this awesome amazing trip


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yippee! A roving reportage of your journey to KTP. Love it and love your blue toe nails, lol! Mind you, hope you are enjoying the scenery and not always looking at your beautiful toes. Ha!
Enjoy your trip, save travels and hope you and everyone has a wonderful time at KTP.
Yep! I'm jealous not being able to be there this year, maybe 2016??? :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Katy Nora, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to load the car. Won't be taking my laptop so you most likely not hear from me for a few days unless I use my phone. Play nice and well wishes for everyone; will be keeping all in prayer.


~~~Drive safely!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

WAVING AS WE DRIVE PASS Darlene


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely pic. I can see soft image of a 2nd rainbow also.
Mellie, nice to see pic of Gage. A handsome young man.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> The Gansey is definitely looking great, Julie.


~~~Absolutely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


~~~Thanks for that update!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please do . I don't know if it's just a northern England saying or used throughout the UK . But my husband thinks he is so funny when he sometimes just pretends to take an eye out and start to polish it on his top
> See what I have had to put up with all these years
> Sonja


~~~You might try...."an eye for an eye"....do the same thing back at him!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, glad chemotherapy started and DS can come home, if only for a short time. Hugs.
Love the blue toes!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Sonja's 3 rules for a fantastic KAP 
Rule 1 take lots of sunshine and happiness with you

Rule 2 have lots of fun and plenty of chatter

Rule 3 Lots of empty bags to fill up with yarn when visiting LYS

And it goes with out saying plenty of hugs all round 
Sonja



RookieRetiree said:


> I, for one, will follow your suggestions!! Plus, I'll add some more:
> 
> 1) Toasting to all of our friends worldwide
> 2) Remembering fondly those who are no longer with us
> 3) Saying prayers and sending giant combined hugs to all who are in need.


~~~ALL good thoughts! :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO 63 milles till the Pennsylvania border


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So how hot does it get there with only 32C? A nice temperature here in summer. But horris in the UK so what is it like your way?


That's pretty warm for working outside but we don't have the humidity like other places. It seemed very hot yesterday in the city with all the pavement around. The hottest I've seen here is 36,But they are prediciting 37 tomorrow. I like it best at 28-30


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One of the ladies who used to come to our knitting group would always feed her DH grilled cheese sandwiches when she got mad at him. He sometimes ate grilled cheese for days, until he got smart enough to apologize for what ever he did to make her mad, whether he knew what he had done or not! Wouldn't work with my DH. He likes grilled cheese to well!


~~~I was thinking the same thing....I LOVE grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to hearing how your reunion goes Bonnie hope the weather is perfect for you .any idea how many are coming?
> Sonja


So far, I think about 25 are coming, of course it's the locals who can't be bothered to come as usual :roll: 
I'm planning a fairly easy menu, I'm going to do baked potatoes, baked beans & maybe corn on the cob if it's ready in the garden so none of that is too labor intensive. A desert I can make ahead. Two of my friends offered to bring salads & we will BBQ burgers.
The biggest work will be to get my yard looking nice for it. I've been gone more this summer than ever before so things have got ahead of me & I thnk I'm slowing down :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will look forward to all the pictures . Hope you all have a safe journey and a fantastic time
> Sonja


Thank you so far it's been easy steady driving.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


That seems pretty cool for the middle of summer. Is that normal?
I guess because you are so close to the ocean you never get too warm?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Birthday Girl today is KatyNora-
> I do hope it is a wonderful day for her.
> 
> *Happy, Happy Day! KatyNora*


~~~DITTO!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder how many more sayings I hear are just here in the north . I didn't realise till recently that the word Beck was just a northern name to describe a small stream . I love going to Newcastle and hearing the Geordie accent
> When I first went there as an 18 year old I was talking to some young men and asked them how long they were visiting Newcastle from Scotland for then wondered why they started laughing . I can now tell the difference
> But it was a bit confusing when I first came here to live and I thought I could speak perfect English


It's quite stange to hear the different accents when all are talking English. There were a bunch of people from Tenneessee at our hotel in the US, sounded so strange. In Canada, people from the Maritimes sound quite different & some are very difficult to understand.
As a child we had a hired man that my dad said had a "cockney" accent, I know he came from England but not what area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rainbow, somewhere in Scotland-


So pretty, looks like a postcard


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yippee! A roving reportage of your journey to KTP. Love it and love your blue toe nails, lol! Mind you, hope you are enjoying the scenery and not always looking at your beautiful toes. Ha!
> Enjoy your trip, save travels and hope you and everyone has a wonderful time at KTP.
> Yep! I'm jealous not being able to be there this year, maybe 2016??? :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WAVING AS WE DRIVE PASS Darlene


Is she getting to go this year or is she away at her Moms? 
Thanks for posting so many photos, looking forward to more.
Safe travels


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO 63 milles till the Pennsylvania border


~~~Okay....I am mostly caught up for today....skimmed really fast through much. Hugs & hearty best wishes to all...prayers for all in need.
Right now Sue & I are trying to get our selves to gether. Stuff is scattered all over, at the moment. Jamie...wave as you go by "Old Woman Creek" in Ohio....that's where we are. It is past Vermilion about 7 miles.

I think we will leave in about 3 hours or so. See you later today!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, KatyNora, hope you have a great day.

Sonja, I'm glad the chemo went well & hope your son gets home today.
We had company last night, DH cousin & wife, the uncle of Shane, they were telling us he starts a new round of chemo next week.I hope that one goes well too, at least they seem tomhave helped with his pain & he has been eating a little.

Well, must get to it, talk later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> First stop, COFFEE TIME YAY


A very necessary stop I'm sure --- get rid of some coffee and intake some more!!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE TO PENNSYLVANIA. Been reading and drinking and listening to music oh and taking pictures


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are n I90 at Waterloo stopped got a moment for a leg stretch


The only exit I know on I90 at Waterloo is in Iowa....what the heck are you doing over there? Your GPS (and copilot/navigator) may be trippin!! TeeHeee!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> On I90 Enjoying this awesome amazing trip


Careful...those little piggies may get sunburnt!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WAVING AS WE DRIVE PASS Darlene


Daralene --- Hi from all of us riding along!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE TO PENNSYLVANIA. Been reading and drinking and listening to music oh and taking pictures


OKAY! "SO", now I'm going to give you the nickname: "Blue toenails reporting from........... On her way to KTP........

:lol: :lol:

Oh! Just see your ankle bracelets, woo hoo gal you go..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO 63 milles till the Pennsylvania border


Woo Hoo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So far, I think about 25 are coming, of course it's the locals who can't be bothered to come as usual :roll:
> I'm planning a fairly easy menu, I'm going to do baked potatoes, baked beans & maybe corn on the cob if it's ready in the garden so none of that is too labor intensive. A desert I can make ahead. Two of my friends offered to bring salads & we will BBQ burgers.
> The biggest work will be to get my yard looking nice for it. I've been gone more this summer than ever before so things have got ahead of me & I thnk I'm slowing down :roll:


Sounds yummy...but the visiting together will be the fun thing!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Went 80 to 20 in just a few seconds


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene --- Hi from all of us riding along!!


A wave from me too

Has anyone heard from Daralene recently ? 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock:  OMG A massive two explosions have just devestated a Chineseort city, Tianjiin. Many are dead and many more injured. Due to the extent of the affected area, many people are missing and or unable to let family and friends know they are safe. Please join me in praying for the lost and injured and the ones who remain behind, also include the many rescue and military personnel who are attempting to rescue injured the the disaster site,


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Tollbooth before PA border


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Tollbooth before PA border


Waving back at all you too. Oh, I know that toll booth so well. Hope you have EZ Pass and can zip through. Pretty feet and love the ankle bracelet. Is that the nail polish that changes colors in the sun??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Safe driving Caren and Jamie. You sure have beautiful weather for your drive.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday KatyNora!

And I love the blue toenails too!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm here but way, way behind again. Got my hair done yesterday and then had lunch out with DH and spent the rest of my day napping and only fixed supper and then early to bed. DH is still on vacation and this is not a working vacation now, which is really unusual for him, so we are spending time together. I'm loving that part, just wish my energy was more. I still have my sore throat. Feel like Typhoid Mary. DH has been over this a few weeks already and never got sick like I did. The positive way of thinking of this is that I feel it will really build my immunity to future things.

Swedenme, can't even begin to tell you how happy I am that your son got to have his chemotherapy. I pray it does all it is supposed to do. Prayers for the healing to take place in his body.

Bonnie, see that you are having a big get-together. Should be some healthy eating with food right from the garden. Can't get any fresher than that.

Wishing all of you at KAP a wonderful time. Will miss all of you but at least you won't catch what I have if I am still contagious. I sure wouldn't want Sam to get this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is she getting to go this year or is she away at her Moms?
> Thanks for posting so many photos, looking forward to more.
> Safe travels


Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock:  OMG A massive two explosions have just devestated a Chineseort city, Tianjiin. Many are dead and many more injured. Due to the extent of the affected area, many people are missing and or unable to let family and friends know they are safe. Please join me in praying for the lost and injured and the ones who remain behind, also include the many rescue and military personnel who are attempting to rescue injured the the disaster site,


Absolutely saying prayers for all involved.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


I do hope that you'll be better soon...if it's what I had, it's really nasty and just loves to hang around.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

No we didn't so we bought one tehe thank you, no it doesn't it just looks like it 



Cashmeregma said:


> Waving back at all you too. Oh, I know that toll booth so well. Hope you have EZ Pass and can zip through. Pretty feet and love the ankle bracelet. Is that the nail polish that changes colors in the sun??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> No we didn't so we bought one tehe thank you, no it doesn't it just looks like it


That's great. Especially when there is lots of traffic, USUALLY you can get right through while everyone else is getting out their tickets, getting money ready and change back. Feels so great. Just wish they told you which lanes were the EZ pass ahead of time.

My DGD was telling me about the polish that changes in the sunlight. At least this year we have sunlight and I hope it is the best KTP ever with GREAT weather. They say 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do hope that you'll be better soon...if it's what I had, it's really nasty and just loves to hang around.


I think this is what you had and sadly, I think it is also what my mother had that with the COPD and pneumonia, just about took her from us. My sisters' said I could care for mom with this cold as she will be exposed by just living but I wouldn't be able to live with myself if it was because of me. I also wouldn't have had the energy. Sure wiped me out. I know I am on the up side and getting better now but ears, sinus and throat just need to say good-bye to all the little critters left behind and I will be chipper. Last night when I was telling my sisters about this and at the end I texted, This Must be the end, sis texted back and said she thought I was being melodramatic about dying. I got a big laugh out of that as I see why she thought that, but I truly meant the cold, not me. LOL Virtual Hugs as you don't want any real ones from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PJ's, EZ Pass is good in all the Eastern States that we've been in and Mid West too. It has been so wonderful. I hope you like it as much as we do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rainbow, somewhere in Scotland-


Lovely.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Waiting waiting waiting waiting


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a nice day. Enjoy it while you can!


I did! Went out for lunch with a friend who has just been through 6 chemo treatments and has now been told they can't detect any cancer...yaaay!....then spent the rest of the afternoon knitting in the garden. I found a lovely pattern from Marianna Mel called Babbity Baby Jacket & I've knitted two so far in the small premature baby size.
I'm getting so jealous of all you people heading for KAP. Make sure you send us plenty of pictures!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Made it to PA YAYYYYY


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rainbow, somewhere in Scotland-


That sky looks pretty typical for this summer!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PJs, I have enjoyed your progress photos. Hope you get through soon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, a cockney is a Londoner. Strictly speaking born within in the sound of Bow Bells. This is a church in the city of London.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That seems pretty cool for the middle of summer. Is that normal?
> I guess because you are so close to the ocean you never get too warm?


That is lovely weather for us! If it moves into the 70s everyone starts to complain it's too hot!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've just wasted the last couple of hours trying to knit ears for my hat back to the drawing board &#128555;
Sonja


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Cleveland 110 miles. So we're halfway through our journey, still sitting here laughing away with mom shaking our heads at silly drivers cursing stupid drivers it's a good one going on


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jamie, Did you stretch your legs at the Waterloo Outlets Mall? LOL Guess that would take too much time, but would be fun.

You were just 15-20 min. from me when you were waving.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Traveling mercies for all on the road to KAP.

Daralene and Julie hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. Yes, long car can cause flare. Also we did some shopping for window shades and three stores are two more than I like to do.
> Julie, forget name of place that you mentioned 2nd but where is that? I am not good at geography.


Had me a bit stumped, for a while Joy! But I have checked back through my posts and found what you are referring too, I think.
I was mentioning the two Elders- one from the Philippines, which to an American should not be a problem!!!! But I agree Kiribati is rather more obscure. It is pronounced roughly kiribas, and before independence was the Gilbert Islands of the Gilbert and Ellice Islands.
Kiribati brings up an entry in Wikipedia that you might want to check, they are in the Mid Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely pic. I can see soft image of a 2nd rainbow also.
> Mellie, nice to see pic of Gage. A handsome young man.


Yes, a definite double rainbow- sorry too lazy to go back and correct it- and of course now, far too late!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty, looks like a postcard


It does, doesn't it! I could not find a reference as to location! Other than Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is she getting to go this year or is she away at her Moms?
> Thanks for posting so many photos, looking forward to more.
> Safe travels


She has not been well for rather a number of weeks and I think has chosen just to take time with Bill (DH).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Cleveland 110 miles. So we're halfway through our journey, still sitting here laughing away with mom shaking our heads at silly drivers cursing stupid drivers it's a good one going on


Oh oh where did them clouds come from please don't take them with you leave them way behind
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A wave from me too
> 
> Has anyone heard from Daralene recently ?
> Sonja


Yes! I have- she is still not properly over the cold, and wanted to spend time with her DH, as he is not teaching currently.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

They're stayjng pretty clouds right now



Swedenme said:


> Oh oh where did them clouds come from please don't take them with you leave them way behind
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I did! Went out for lunch with a friend who has just been through 6 chemo treatments and has now been told they can't detect any cancer...yaaay!....then spent the rest of the afternoon knitting in the garden. I found a lovely pattern from Marianna Mel called Babbity Baby Jacket & I've knitted two so far in the small premature baby size.
> I'm getting so jealous of all you people heading for KAP. Make sure you send us plenty of pictures!


That's a lovely baby set Kate . I really like knitting Marianna 's patterns yet I've never tried the all in one . The little white cardi I've just knit was so quick and easy . I think I might make it again 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Traveling mercies for all on the road to KAP.
> 
> Daralene and Julie hope you are feeling better soon


Not too bad now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I have- she is still not properly over the cold, and wanted to spend time with her DH, as he is not teaching currently.


I no sooner asked the question and she started posting 
Sonja


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

MADE IT TO OHIO YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That is lovely weather for us! If it moves into the 70s everyone starts to complain it's too hot!


That's what it's like here and then when it starts to cool down they all start complaining about were is summer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I no sooner asked the question and she started posting
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


Oh, no! Sorry you've been so sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


Oh, no! Sorry you've been so sick


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Cleveland 40 miles away now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful. I was hearing how much rain Scotland had over the usual. Miserable!


I even heard that there is still some winter snow left in Glencoe and they're out skiing. It's August for goodness sake - it'll be winter again soon!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where we are already 7 minutes late in leaving for KAP 😱😱 loadin the last of the food and will be under way
> 
> Safe travels for all those out on the riads today. Healing thoughts going out for those in need. HUGS for everyone
> 
> Will hopfully be able to post photos along the way again this year, or get Jamie too


Have a safe journey Caren and post lots of pictures. Lots of hugs to you. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Had to post a letter before we left, all packed nothing forgot(hopefully) AND WE ARE OFF. WILL POST ALONG THE WAY TEHE SO EXCITED. Can't wait to see everyone MUAH LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL


Pretty toes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone is going to love this hat if you knit it for them for christmas. --- sam

http://www.carissaknits.com/2009/11/rudolph-hat.html


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hour into our trip.


The toes look like they're holding up pretty well!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> On I90 Enjoying this awesome amazing trip


Looks like a nice clear day for travelling. Beautiful blue sky.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> someone is going to love this hat if you knit it for them for christmas. --- sam
> 
> http://www.carissaknits.com/2009/11/rudolph-hat.html


I have that on my Christmas list along with a little Rudolph stocking 
Going to knit them for my sons little nephew by marriage . 
Sonja


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Bustling along with traffic


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Still going


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Anybody arrived yet?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the hat pattern Sam will have to put that on my to do list


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> MADE IT TO OHIO YESSSSSSSSS


You're making great time; must not be any more slow toll booths.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the 2nd slipper. Going to start another pair.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the 2nd slipper. Going to start another pair.


They look great Mel . Are you going to knit about 5 pair now in the time it takes me to knit a pair of ears 😀
Sonja


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

We are almost there YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> We are almost there YAYYYYYYYY


It's 11 pm here but I am staying awake till you both make it there so don't forget a picture please 
,sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We made it to Defiance just before 5 p.m. Called Tami and now waiting to see where we are going to dinner. Can't wait to see everyone!!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance just before 5 p.m. Called Tami and now waiting to see where we are going to dinner. Can't wait to see everyone!!! Hugs, Paula


Hooray everybodies started to turn up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


Great picture 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Cleveland 110 miles. So we're halfway through our journey, still sitting here laughing away with mom shaking our heads at silly drivers cursing stupid drivers it's a good one going on


Love Nora Roberts novels, haven't read this one though.
Oh you are so funny, love the photo's, keep them coming.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Jamie, Did you stretch your legs at the Waterloo Outlets Mall? LOL Guess that would take too much time, but would be fun.
> 
> You were just 15-20 min. from me when you were waving.


 What a small World, at times......


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Spider, I read your comments about plantar fasciitis. Our doctors first recommend that you get orthotics and try them. You can get them custom made by your podiatrist, but they are a bit pricey. I use Walkfit ones, that you can find online at walkfit.com. They are cheap and for me, worked wonderfully. They are also lifetime guaranteed and I've had to replace mine twice already. It is possible to do a plantar fascia release if nothing else works, but your podiatrist probably already has told you about this. Most of our podiatrists swear by the orthotics. I hope you can get them and try them and that they work for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


Glad you made it OK. Love the picture but.....Gwen, Jamie and ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> MADE IT TO OHIO YESSSSSSSSS


Oh! You are always in the passing lane when you are taking the photo's.......... Speedy Conzarliss is suppose........

Don't know how to spell conzarliss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the 2nd slipper. Going to start another pair.


Looking snazzy.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We are here too, but of course my phone won't let me get the info I downloaded with all the he Kap info though, go figure. Lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Spider, I read your comments about plantar fasciitis. Our doctors first recommend that you get orthotics and try them. You can get them custom made by your podiatrist, but they are a bit pricey. I use Walkfit ones, that you can find online at walkfit.com. They are cheap and for me, worked wonderfully. They are also lifetime guaranteed and I've had to replace mine twice already. It is possible to do a plantar fascia release if nothing else works, but your podiatrist probably already has told you about this. Most of our podiatrists swear by the orthotics. I hope you can get them and try them and that they work for you.


I agree about orthotics. I bought mine OTC at a pharmacy. Plantar fasciitis seems to be one of those things that will settle down (hopefully) in its own good time. Orthotics, exercises, especially flexing your foot up all helped. It took some time for mine to settle and even now (two years later) it reminds me it is still lurking in the background but the flexing helps.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


Hurrah!

Hey did you co-ordinate the blue t-shirts....

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Only on page 56...I'll get there--just wanted to check in.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky passed her exam so after 3 years full time work (thus more than 3 yeasr as she is having time off withthe baby) she will be a paediatrician (I guess I better learn to spell it!).
> 
> Of to Maryanne's for tea as soon as David is ready- along with my brother and his family (including my niece who was living with us).


 :thumbup: CONGRATULATIONS to Vicky!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Spider --- DH had what seemed to be chronic plantar facsitis too. He took anti-inflamatories every day, exercised his foot by rolling it on a tennis ball and then on a harder ball, plus bought a boot that kept his foot perpendicular at night. After about 2 weeks of constant therapy like this, he's been fine. Hope something like that works for you too.


I've had it as well, and the foot massage (rolling it on a ball, and hand massage) helped a lot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not seen her much on facebook either- she usually de-stresses with games. (Dreamweaver) KP is not quite the same without her. I was following a thread started by Amyknits, who is friendly with 5mmdpns, boy did that ever get nasty. There are some around when I see they've posted to a thread, you know it will disintegrate into back biting.
> So glad Katy Nora may be back!


Sadly, there are some I won't even read because of certain people (not necessarily the ones you mention, either). It's an odd phenomenon...but as my mother says, "There's at least one in every crowd who has to start trouble."


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep hoping none of the "nasty uglies" find there way here - not sure what i would do. --- sam


I generally ignore/refuse to engage anyone who is acting like that. I prefer to use my energy for other things.

All the projects I've seen so far are fabulous!

Will finish catching up later, as I need to fix some supper.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good ladies. Glad to see those smiling faces. So happy that you are there and ready enjoy the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay -- Caren, Jamie, Gwen, Marianne and Kaye Jo & Marla...time to get the party started!! Have fun and we'll see you early afternoon tomorrow.


P.S. And, I've just seen where Bob and Paula are there too!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to see those of y'all who have made it there fine--have fun!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Two of my favorite things

Guess I should day 3...Love knitting, Scooby Doo and Kiss


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Birthday Girl today is KatyNora-
> I do hope it is a wonderful day for her.
> 
> *Happy, Happy Day! KatyNora*


Thank you, Julie. It has been a wonderful day -- sunshine and good friends and time with DD and her fiance -- a lovely day indeed!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday &#128516;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay -- Caren, Jamie, Gwen, Marianne and Kaye Jo & Marla...time to get the party started!! Have fun and we'll see you early afternoon tomorrow.


 :thumbup: let the games begin! Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photos, glad so many are already safely there. I'm sure you will all have a great time.

Melody, nice slippers, you'll have your Christmas presents all made before I get mine started. 
I got all the flower beds cleaned up & some tilling done around the garden. Still have more beans to pick, maybe after supper, I'm waiting on it to cook.
The GKs come after supper until their Dad is done work tomorrow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody - nice slippers. I believe that I made that pattern many many moons ago - I think it was from a yarn (Phentex?) which wore like iron! I remember making a pair for each member of my family (about 30 at that time)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have only been looking at the pictures today as I have a lot to do to be able to leave in the morning. Matthew and I have been cutting fresh vegetables and gathering things up to bring. I found some almost florescent yarn in my stash. Some bright yellow that is coming for the stash table so bring your sunglasses or you will be blinded! We will have plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables for Friday and Saturday just like last year. We found a melon we haven't tried before so we are going to put that on the tray this year. It looks interesting so why not. Matthew is stressing a bit over the current drawing, but some friends have seen it and told him it looks fine so maybe he will settle down and draw again. I have enjoyed seeing the travel pictures and knowing some of you have made it safely from farther away, makes me feel much better so I can sleep tonight. Have a great time socializing this evening. I hope you save some wine for me for tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melody - nice slippers. I believe that I made that pattern many many moons ago - I think it was from a yarn (Phentex?) which wore like iron! I remember making a pair for each member of my family (about 30 at that time)


That slipper pattern use to be in the beginner 4H knitting book. I made them when I was 9 years old and they are great slippers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry you can not attend KAP this year I know you must miss it. Hope you feel better soon.
PJ, enjoying the pics.
Julie, sorry I couldn't be more specific but name of island left my brain. Really must get a good world map or picture puzzle and start learning all the new geography since I was a girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> That slipper pattern use to be in the beginner 4H knitting book. I made them when I was 9 years old and they are great slippers.


Maybe that's where I got the pattern also. I do remember that yarn though!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


You don't lack for talent yourself. You just are not posting the beautiful things you have made. Your sister did an awesome job on that though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


Wow, that's gorgeous! But you do beautiful work also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty warm for working outside but we don't have the humidity like other places. It seemed very hot yesterday in the city with all the pavement around. The hottest I've seen here is 36,But they are prediciting 37 tomorrow. I like it best at 28-30


Sounds like lovely summer temperatures, your really hot says are low enough not to be too bad for me as they are dry. But agree that round 30 is ideal. 
Our winters and your summers sounds a perfect combination. Unfortunately as they are at the same time can't try and catch both!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I no sooner asked the question and she started posting
> Sonja


Thought that was funny seeing your questions and then her posting so soon after.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone is going to love this hat if you knit it for them for christmas. --- sam
> 
> http://www.carissaknits.com/2009/11/rudolph-hat.html


That looks cute- wonder if I've got a cotton I could use? as it could be over 100 Christmas Day I think I need something very light for the little head (actually it has a big head for its size just like its mother and grandpa).


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance just before 5 p.m. Called Tami and now waiting to see where we are going to dinner. Can't wait to see everyone!!! Hugs, Paula


Hug everyone for me and have a glass or two of wine for me!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

What a great looking group!!!! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Spider, I read your comments about plantar fasciitis. Our doctors first recommend that you get orthotics and try them. You can get them custom made by your podiatrist, but they are a bit pricey. I use Walkfit ones, that you can find online at walkfit.com. They are cheap and for me, worked wonderfully. They are also lifetime guaranteed and I've had to replace mine twice already. It is possible to do a plantar fascia release if nothing else works, but your podiatrist probably already has told you about this. Most of our podiatrists swear by the orthotics. I hope you can get them and try them and that they work for you.


Did your Drs. Think the custom made ones really work? I am willing to try them, but the one nurse said that some patients thought they were a waste of money. I wear the ones the podiatrist gave me the day I first went in. I really appreciate all the comments. Thanks. Linda


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Safe driving Caren and Jamie. You sure have beautiful weather for your drive.


Thank you, it was a nice drive except the couple times we went from 80 to 20 in a blink of an eye. 😱😱 took about 10 hours with stops and construction speed limits.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melody - nice slippers. I believe that I made that pattern many many moons ago - I think it was from a yarn (Phentex?) which wore like iron! I remember making a pair for each member of my family (about 30 at that time)


Oh yes I remember phentex, super yarn. I found some online a few years ago in the same pink I made slippers with.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hug everyone for me and have a glass or two of wine for me!!!!!


Sure will!! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Jamie, Did you stretch your legs at the Waterloo Outlets Mall? LOL Guess that would take too much time, but would be fun.
> 
> You were just 15-20 min. from me when you were waving.


No we just filled the gas tank and kept in driving. I used to think I'd like to take the kids shopping there for school. It would be fun, even now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We picked up a melon called Canary Melon to give a try this weekend. Has anyone ever tried this variation? It was in the same section as cantalope and honey rock melons. We even saw one called lemon drop but we didn't get that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We picked up a melon called Canary Melon to give a try this weekend. Has anyone ever tried this variation? It was in the same section as cantalope and honey rock melons. We even saw one called lemon drop but we didn't get that one.


Marla and I eat canaryelon often, we really like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hug everyone for me and have a glass or two of wine for me!!!!!


There won't be any problem doing that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I remember phentex, super yarn. I found some online a few years ago in the same pink I made slippers with.


Are you snuggled in for the night? See you tomorrow. Looking forward to catching up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I eat canaryelon often, we really like it.


Never heard of that one - looking forward to trying it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I eat canaryelon often, we really like it.


Good thing. Matthew researched it on the internet and it says that it is grown in colder climates. I can't wait to try it this weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I eat canaryelon often, we really like it.


How did the puppies do on the road?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How did the puppies do on the road?


Very well, but so glad to get to the hotel. Lol
Where are we in the morning, anyway?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very well, but so glad to get to the hotel. Lol
> Where are we in the morning, anyway?


I believe people are still arriving -- I'm sure there will be someone up and about at the Hampton. We'll be in by 1:00 p.m. I'm guessing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, there are some I won't even read because of certain people (not necessarily the ones you mention, either). It's an odd phenomenon...but as my mother says, "There's at least one in every crowd who has to start trouble."


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thank you, Julie. It has been a wonderful day -- sunshine and good friends and time with DD and her fiance -- a lovely day indeed!


So glad to hear this!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Believe it or not but I think I have some phentex in one of my containers of yarn. Lol

So I finished the blue and white slippers earlier and made the purple pair tonight. 2 more Christmas gifts done&#128522;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Have a safe journey Caren and post lots of pictures. Lots of hugs to you. x


I will do my best to post as many as possible. Lots of hugs back to you xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sorry you can not attend KAP this year I know you must miss it. Hope you feel better soon.
> PJ, enjoying the pics.
> Julie, sorry I couldn't be more specific but name of island left my brain. Really must get a good world map or picture puzzle and start learning all the new geography since I was a girl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming your way until you are totally back in the pink and keeps on to keep you in the pink. i have never heard of galion, ohio - but that is where jake - alexis's boyfriend goes to school - hoping to be a supervior in heavy equipment. he doesn't want to go back this year - hope lexi convinces him to go. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam been meaning to tell you, I had a pen pal in Ohio back in early 1960s. She was from a town called Galion. Looked it up on map but I see it's quite a way from Defiance. Lost touch with her, when she got married at 16. A big thank you for healing energies, I feel better already. Best of wishes for your big weekend ahead. Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always something - i would have made the truck driver pay for the repairs. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello again internet problem came to my house 😢 There was a truck that took out a hydro pole in the village down from us which caused a serge and took out my modem .
> Had it fixed today 👍🏻


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful hat bubba love - someone is going to be a happy minion. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is the son that lives across the road? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the results of the biopsies are OK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy coming his way. hope your stress level goes down having him at home. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie Son will get chemo one day every 3 weeks . I spoke to him last night and he was doing fine . They said if all goes well he could come home today after chemo is finished so late afternoon sometime
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is not being nosy mags - not at all - the bbq at my house - (actually my daughter's house - i live in the garage) - there is one big yarn shop that we will visit - a lady who own a llama farm is coming with some of her yarn and some thingys (can't think of the name) a drop spindle - it just came to me - and teach spinning yarn on a spindle. something else too but i can think what it is. lots of talking and laughing and hugging - munching veggies and what ever else there is to munch on - knit - did i say talk - and knit - and talk - you get the picture. great fun. wish you could be here. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Everyone seems to be making things for the KAP so is this something everyone does? Each person makes a special something for each person attending? What else do you do? I am presuming from reading a get together at Sam's and a meal that all contribute to. Do you go to yarn stores? I am being very nosey, it sounds like so much fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news cathy - i think we all have hear the horror stories that come out of some nursing homes. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I must say that where my mum is, the staff are just lovely and so very caring and good with the residents. So far I am happy with everything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is cold in my book. --- sam



KateB said:


> We have a big yellow thing in the sky this morning and none of those white/grey fluffy things and the forecast says it could get up to 18C (65F) today!.....very acceptable heat for here. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright kate - where was this taken? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A rainbow, somewhere in Scotland-


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are looking forward to seeing you in 2016. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yippee! A roving reportage of your journey to KTP. Love it and love your blue toe nails, lol! Mind you, hope you are enjoying the scenery and not always looking at your beautiful toes. Ha!
> Enjoy your trip, save travels and hope you and everyone has a wonderful time at KTP.
> Yep! I'm jealous not being able to be there this year, maybe 2016??? :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watch the explosion here. --- sam

http://uproxx.com/webculture/2015/08/china-explosion-video-tianjin/



busyworkerbee said:


> :shock:  OMG A massive two explosions have just devestated a Chineseort city, Tianjiin. Many are dead and many more injured. Due to the extent of the affected area, many people are missing and or unable to let family and friends know they are safe. Please join me in praying for the lost and injured and the ones who remain behind, also include the many rescue and military personnel who are attempting to rescue injured the the disaster site,


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The slippers are awesome ! " That girl has SPEED !"
Yeah for all the party goers &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;
Safe trip for those still to get there !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would wear a mask if you could come. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm here but way, way behind again. Got my hair done yesterday and then had lunch out with DH and spent the rest of my day napping and only fixed supper and then early to bed. DH is still on vacation and this is not a working vacation now, which is really unusual for him, so we are spending time together. I'm loving that part, just wish my energy was more. I still have my sore throat. Feel like Typhoid Mary. DH has been over this a few weeks already and never got sick like I did. The positive way of thinking of this is that I feel it will really build my immunity to future things.
> 
> Swedenme, can't even begin to tell you how happy I am that your son got to have his chemotherapy. I pray it does all it is supposed to do. Prayers for the healing to take place in his body.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and bill tons of healing energy to wrap you both up in warm healing goodness and get you both back in the pink. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute kate - you need to think about coming to the kap - grab josephine and london gal on your way. --- sam



KateB said:


> I did! Went out for lunch with a friend who has just been through 6 chemo treatments and has now been told they can't detect any cancer...yaaay!....then spent the rest of the afternoon knitting in the garden. I found a lovely pattern from Marianna Mel called Babbity Baby Jacket & I've knitted two so far in the small premature baby size.
> I'm getting so jealous of all you people heading for KAP. Make sure you send us plenty of pictures!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, there are some I won't even read because of certain people (not necessarily the ones you mention, either). It's an odd phenomenon...but as my mother says, "There's at least one in every crowd who has to start trouble."


And considering the 1000s using KP regularly there are really aren't many.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you made it OK. Love the picture but.....Gwen, Jamie and ????


I thought Gwen s friend Marianne?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How exciting to read of you all arriving in Defiance. Would love to make it one day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought Gwen s friend Marianne?


correct (Marianne used to be a very regular poster here on the KTP so amny of us know her).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> That slipper pattern use to be in the beginner 4H knitting book. I made them when I was 9 years old and they are great slippers.


We made them in Home Ec. At school in grade 8, I think


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Cleveland 110 miles. So we're halfway through our journey, still sitting here laughing away with mom shaking our heads at silly drivers cursing stupid drivers it's a good one going on


Jamie I love that series! I think I have read it at least 3 times. Love the funny faces and smiles. Do you realize you drove right past my house?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


You're right it is amazing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


Beautiful quilt!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We picked up a melon called Canary Melon to give a try this weekend. Has anyone ever tried this variation? It was in the same section as cantalope and honey rock melons. We even saw one called lemon drop but we didn't get that one.


Wonder if your honey rock melon is our Honeydew? Cantalopes are our rock melon-I guess beciase of the skin looking rockish.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


I think it's amazing too Rookie . Very pretty but I think you could make something just as amazing 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thought that was funny seeing your questions and then her posting so soon after.


I thought so too 😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news cathy - i think we all have hear the horror stories that come out of some nursing homes. --- sam


The trouble is all we hear are the bad news stories so easy to get an unbalanced idea of what they are like. The ones my sisters were in for both very caring and good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> The slippers are awesome ! " That girl has SPEED !"
> !


And that is why she is called our knitting ninja.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 88. I made the trip with the RV ok. Had a few issues with the wind, but when you are essentially driving a big sail what do you expect?! It was great to see everyone start arriving. Most of us went to Applebee's for dinner. It took me until almost midnight to get things sorted and put away, or ready to take to the hotel in the morning. I dropped some of the heavy stuff off before arriving at Sam's. I think I should have left some more by the looks of the pile waiting to go! As it is 12:45am and I am caught up, I Sam going to say goodnight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> continuous healing energy coming his way. hope your stress level goes down having him at home. --- sam


Stress level went up first because they made him wait as they didn't have the medication that he needed all sorted , so instead of being home about 3 ish he finally arrived after 7 . He messaged me to say he was on his couch and not moving 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I remember phentex, super yarn. I found some online a few years ago in the same pink I made slippers with.


I have some in my stash, I was using it for the soles Of slippers since it wears like iron. I crocheted a bunch of ponchos with it when I was a teenager


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is the son that lives across the road? --- sam


He still hasn't moved in, should be by the end of the month. He's still living in my basement when he's home from work. He's home this week but busy studying for his next exam the beginning of Sept so I've hardly seen him. He came off nights Tuesday morning so is still keeping funny hours, it takes him most of the week to get switched back to days. Funny I never had so much trouble when I worked shifts, maybe it's a guy thing as my other son used to find to hard also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> watch the explosion here. --- sam
> 
> http://uproxx.com/webculture/2015/08/china-explosion-video-tianjin/


I saw that on the news last night, terrible & tonight they were talking about a poison, arsenic, I think being used in the plant & possibly causing hazards for those nearby & the emergency workers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stress level went up first because they made him wait as they didn't have the medication that he needed all sorted , so instead of being home about 3 ish he finally arrived after 7 . He messaged me to say he was on his couch and not moving
> Sonja


Great that he's home again. Is the lung thing better now? I hope so, poor young man


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad to hear of your daughter's graduation. Congratulations to her. You must be so proud of all she has accomplished. Now the next thing will be when we welcome you into the Grandparents' Club. It sure is wonderful!!

Swedenme, Hope DS is doing ok and home now.

BobGlory, So sorry DD has been having so much trouble and do hope all gets taken care of to get her back in health so she can enjoy her baby. My sister got kidney stones with almost every pregnancy. Not sure it was connected with the pregnancy, but no fun for sure.

How exciting, I got a PM reply from Mel/Gagesmom and it made my day!!!

Got a lovely call from Julie and that made my day even better!!!

Sam, looked at the link you gave for the explosion. My goodness that was awful. What a shock for the world but especially those living there. Pray there won't be too many deaths.

Now to look for posts of those arriving at KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Traveling mercies for all on the road to KAP.
> 
> Daralene and Julie hope you are feeling better soon


Thank you so much Mel. Just so glad to see you posting.  I already feel better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so glad to hear of your daughter's graduation. Congratulations to her. You must be so proud of all she has accomplished. Now the next thing will be when we welcome you into the Grandparents' Club. It sure is wonderful!!
> 
> Swedenme, Hope DS is doing ok and home now.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Always good to talk with you, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I no sooner asked the question and she started posting
> Sonja


Yes I was just reading that page probably when you posted it. Sometimes it is fun when we are on at the same time and posting back and forth. All a matter of timing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Always good to talk with you, Daralene!


Hey, we are on at the same time. Of course I should be asleep. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hopefully soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 88. I made the trip with the RV ok. Had a few issues with the wind, but when you are essentially driving a big sail what do you expect?! It was great to see everyone start arriving. Most of us went to Applebee's for dinner. It took me until almost midnight to get things sorted and put away, or ready to take to the hotel in the morning. I dropped some of the heavy stuff off before arriving at Sam's. I think I should have left some more by the looks of the pile waiting to go! As it is 12:45am and I am caught up, I Sam going to say goodnight.


Good night - see you soon. Thanks again for all you've done and will continue to do over the weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no! Sorry you've been so sick


Thank you so much. Me too. Not much in the scheme of things when I read about what others are going through.I never got to rest as I had my sister visiting and had made arrangements for us to stay in Skaneateles at Mirbeau Spa. Once you pay there is no refunding. Sis had to be my mouthpiece as I totally lost my voice. It was pretty funny. I would point to what I wanted to eat and she would tell them for me. I made a trip to Canada with her as she wanted to see my aunt and then after almost a week we left for Ohio for DH's concerts. I still felt awful so took advantage of being in a hotel and did nothing but rest. The timing was so bad for my sister's visit as I wanted to thank her for all she has done for mom. I managed to do that, thank goodness. She is so special to me. My other sister is now staying with mom and how much I love her for that. She is working from mom's house and only going into the office 1 day a week. I was hoping to give her a break. DH is getting cataract surgery, including a procedure to help with glaucoma, so I will be here for him instead of being in OH. I do hope I get to go down and be with mom soon. I haven't posted photos from the Spa yet and I do hope to do so soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, that weather sounded awful. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good night - see you soon. Thanks again for all you've done and will continue to do over the weekend.


Oh Rookie, you are still up too. Get your rest so you can enjoy KAP. Perhaps you are too excited.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Very well, but so glad to get to the hotel. Lol
> Where are we in the morning, anyway?


Glad you are safely there. What a long trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it was a nice drive except the couple times we went from 80 to 20 in a blink of an eye. 😱😱 took about 10 hours with stops and construction speed limits.


Those stops can be dangerous. Construction sure slows everything down too. Don't remember how long it took you other years. Glad you are safely there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> No we just filled the gas tank and kept in driving. I used to think I'd like to take the kids shopping there for school. It would be fun, even now.


If you ever do go there let me know and I'll meet you for lunch at a restaurant in Geneva.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sorry you can not attend KAP this year I know you must miss it. Hope you feel better soon.
> PJ, enjoying the pics.
> Julie, sorry I couldn't be more specific but name of island left my brain. Really must get a good world map or picture puzzle and start learning all the new geography since I was a girl.


Thanks Joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


WOW!! Wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, there are some I won't even read because of certain people (not necessarily the ones you mention, either). It's an odd phenomenon...but as my mother says, "There's at least one in every crowd who has to start trouble."


I always enjoy AmyKnits so much but see people attacking her. She left for awhile and I can see why. So glad to see her back but apparently these people aren't going to leave her along. It is KP bullying. Such a beautiful young woman who has confidence in what she does and shares it. A shame bullying goes on even as adults.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance just before 5 p.m. Called Tami and now waiting to see where we are going to dinner. Can't wait to see everyone!!! Hugs, Paula


Glad you are safely there. Have a great time.

Just saw the photo of Jamie, Gwen and Marianne, so now I'm going to go to sleep. Great photo!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


Great to see you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hey, we are on at the same time. Of course I should be asleep. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hopefully soon.


I do hope you get some more rest!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone is going to love this hat if you knit it for them for christmas. --- sam
> 
> http://www.carissaknits.com/2009/11/rudolph-hat.html


My 50 year old son always wears a Christmas hat for staff parties so I am going to make him one of those and put one of those led lights in the nose so it is always bright. I sure hope he likes it and wears it.
Marilynn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you get some more rest!


Thanks, I'm getting ready to go to bed now. Looked up the states for you where you can stand in 4 states at once. It is where Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona and Utah all meet.

Forgot to post that DS is on tour with the band again and this is again cross country. DIL left with the DGC and they went to the Rockies, stood in 4 states at once, and will see the Grand Canyon and meet up with DS in Disney Land. Then DS will travel with them as they follow the van on the rest of the tour. Praying for their safe travels as well as all those going to KAP. This is the 3rd time the DGC have gotten to go on tour and see the US. I think DIL is amazing for doing this and it is a wonderful experience for them all and it keeps the family together even when DS is on tour, when they can do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. Me too. Not much in the scheme of things when I read about what others are going through.I never got to rest as I had my sister visiting and had made arrangements for us to stay in Skaneateles at Mirbeau Spa. Once you pay there is no refunding. Sis had to be my mouthpiece as I totally lost my voice. It was pretty funny. I would point to what I wanted to eat and she would tell them for me. I made a trip to Canada with her as she wanted to see my aunt and then after almost a week we left for Ohio for DH's concerts. I still felt awful so took advantage of being in a hotel and did nothing but rest. The timing was so bad for my sister's visit as I wanted to thank her for all she has done for mom. I managed to do that, thank goodness. She is so special to me. My other sister is now staying with mom and how much I love her for that. She is working from mom's house and only going into the office 1 day a week. I was hoping to give her a break. DH is getting cataract surgery, including a procedure to help with glaucoma, so I will be here for him instead of being in OH. I do hope I get to go down and be with mom soon. I haven't posted photos from the Spa yet and I do hope to do so soon.


Hoping DH's surgery goes well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping DH's surgery goes well.


Thanks, it is Wed. He will be able to see better and perhaps not need the glaucoma drops any more. Will still need to get the other eye done too but at least one of us will be able to see out of one eye good. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, it is Wed. He will be able to see better and perhaps not need the glaucoma drops any more. Will still need to get the other eye done too but at least one of us will be able to see out of one eye good. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Off to bed.


 :wink:  ;-) :lol:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stress level went up first because they made him wait as they didn't have the medication that he needed all sorted , so instead of being home about 3 ish he finally arrived after 7 . He messaged me to say he was on his couch and not moving
> Sonja


Oh I bet he is so happy to be home.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I thought Gwen s friend Marianne?


Thanks Sonja. Think you're right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sonja. Think you're right.


Definitely Marianne!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


Oh dear, sorry you are still under the weather.

How is your mum doing?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


It is excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes I was just reading that page probably when you posted it. Sometimes it is fun when we are on at the same time and posting back and forth. All a matter of timing.


Glad to see you Daralene hope you continue to feel better 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Stress level went up first because they made him wait as they didn't have the medication that he needed all sorted , so instead of being home about 3 ish he finally arrived after 7 . He messaged me to say he was on his couch and not moving
> Sonja


I am glad he is back home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> My 50 year old son always wears a Christmas hat for staff parties so I am going to make him one of those and put one of those led lights in the nose so it is always bright. I sure hope he likes it and wears it.
> Marilynn


What a great idea he will love it 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sonja. Think you're right.


Yes it is Marianne in the photo with Jamie and Gwen. Photo on page 82


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> We are almost there YAYYYYYYYY


Woo Hoo! And thanks for sharing the photos and giving us updates on your way. Have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A very early good morning from Defiance Ohio where I am assuming most of the KAP people are still sleeping. It is good to see those that have already arrived. Safe travels to those traveling today may the roads be clear and free of foolish drivers. 

Healing energy going out to those in need. HUGS to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you snuggled in for the night? See you tomorrow. Looking forward to catching up.


I was snuggled in for the night, I am up most mornings at silly o'clock for us but, time for work for my sweetie. 
Looking forward to catching up as well. Lots of good things to share.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright kate - where was this taken? --- sam


No idea Sam! Looks like the West Coast to me, but other than that I don't know. It might be identifiable from the white church in the picture, but not anywhere I recognise I'm afraid.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are very cute kate - you need to think about coming to the kap - grab josephine and london gal on your way. --- sam


I wish!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought Gwen s friend Marianne?


It is Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance just before 5 p.m. Called Tami and now waiting to see where we are going to dinner. Can't wait to see everyone!!! Hugs, Paula


Woo hoo! Enjoy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stress level went up first because they made him wait as they didn't have the medication that he needed all sorted , so instead of being home about 3 ish he finally arrived after 7 . He messaged me to say he was on his couch and not moving
> Sonja


Glad to hear he is home. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you made it OK. Love the picture but.....Gwen, Jamie and ????


Marianne.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very well, but so glad to get to the hotel. Lol
> Where are we in the morning, anyway?


Glad to know you made it safely and the fur babies as well. Will see you later this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


Wow! Its lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> A very early good morning from Defiance Ohio where I am assuming most of the KAP people are still sleeping. It is good to see those that have already arrived. Safe travels to those traveling today may the roads be clear and free of foolish drivers.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. HUGS to all.


Hope you all have a lovely week end and that there are lots of pictures for us that can't be there so our faces will go from 😞 to 😀
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wish!!


Good morning Kate! Someone should organize a KAP for the UK ladies. 👍😁😊 I would go to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are all arriving safely in Ohio. Thanks for all the photos *Jamie* it makes me feel as though I'm part of it all too. That was an especially nice one of you with Gwen & Marianne.
Woke this morning to a dull, grey day....I guess summer was yesterday :roll: ....however I have been optimistic and hung my washing out, so that's probably a guarantee that it will rain! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you all have a lovely week end and that there are lots of pictures for us that can't be there so our faces will go from 😞 to 😀
> Sonja


I am going to try to post many photos. Ateast once we are all up that is  Are you getting the heavy rain they are getting in West Yorkshire?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kate! Someone should organize a KAP for the UK ladies. 👍😁😊 I would go to it.


Morning Caren! There was talk of a UK KAP, but nothing came of it so far....no, I am not volunteering to do the organising! :shock: Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Meant to post a birthday card for *KatyNora* yesterday, but I forgot.  Hope it was happy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to try to post many photos. Ateast once we are all up that is  Are you getting the heavy rain they are getting in West Yorkshire?


No had a few light showers so far but sky is grey this morning and it is forecast for thundery showers hopefully will get some as plants and grass could really do with it and I am not going anywhere today apart from out with dog so weather can do what it wants . I have a date with cleaning . Lucky me 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that you are all arriving safely in Ohio. Thanks for all the photos *Jamie* it makes me feel as though I'm part of it all too. That was an especially nice one of you with Gwen & Marianne.
> Woke this morning to a dull, grey day....I guess summer was yesterday :roll: ....however I have been optimistic and hung my washing out, so that's probably a guarantee that it will rain! :shock:


I thought it was rather good of the three of them to coordinate and all wear blue. Thank you ladies 😉😉👍 
Hee Hee it used to rain most times I hng the wash out. Let's hope it gives them time to dry before raining :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. Me too. Not much in the scheme of things when I read about what others are going through.I never got to rest as I had my sister visiting and had made arrangements for us to stay in Skaneateles at Mirbeau Spa. Once you pay there is no refunding. Sis had to be my mouthpiece as I totally lost my voice. It was pretty funny. I would point to what I wanted to eat and she would tell them for me. I made a trip to Canada with her as she wanted to see my aunt and then after almost a week we left for Ohio for DH's concerts. I still felt awful so took advantage of being in a hotel and did nothing but rest. The timing was so bad for my sister's visit as I wanted to thank her for all she has done for mom. I managed to do that, thank goodness. She is so special to me. My other sister is now staying with mom and how much I love her for that. She is working from mom's house and only going into the office 1 day a week. I was hoping to give her a break. DH is getting cataract surgery, including a procedure to help with glaucoma, so I will be here for him instead of being in OH. I do hope I get to go down and be with mom soon. I haven't posted photos from the Spa yet and I do hope to do so soon.


Much as you want to help out with your mother DH does take priority especially as there are others who can take care of your mother. Cataracts are usually quick to recover from so hopefully you will be able to go soon- and be well yourself. When is DHs surgery? Seen further down Wednesday


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No had a few light showers so far but sky is grey this morning and it is forecast for thundery showers hopefully will get some as plants and grass could really do with it and I am not going anywhere today apart from out with dog so weather can do what it wants . I have a date with cleaning . Lucky me
> Sonja


I hope you do get the rain. I'll send a message to James to delver the rain your way. ☔ Oh yes lucky you the perfect date, NOT. How is your leg doing? Glad to hear your #1 son is home and resting. Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A grey sky over the hills to the back of us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Caren! There was talk of a UK KAP, but nothing came of it so far....no, I am not volunteering to do the organising! :shock: Have a wonderful weekend.


Yes I do remember talk of one, I said then I would be there if it happens. Thank you so far it has started out rather nce.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A grey sky over the hills to the back of us.


It does look a bit like rain :shock: ☔ This is the first year there wasn't thunder and lightening on the first night in Ohio, but I amhere a day early though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Wonder if your honey rock melon is our Honeydew? Cantalopes are our rock melon-I guess beciase of the skin looking rockish.


Honey rock is a type of cantalope that is sweeter than the cantalope. Honeydew is a green colored melon where as honey rock is more of an orange coloring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A very early good morning from Defiance Ohio where I am assuming most of the KAP people are still sleeping. It is good to see those that have already arrived. Safe travels to those traveling today may the roads be clear and free of foolish drivers.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. HUGS to all.


Good morning Caren! Puppies had to go out or I'd still be asleep.  
I'm with you, save travels for all traveling today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to know you made it safely and the fur babies as well. Will see you later this morning.


Thank you. Most definitely, can't wait.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It does look a bit like rain :shock: ☔ This is the first year there wasn't thunder and lightening on the first night in Ohio, but I amhere a day early though.


Good morning. It is raining off and on here in Michigan as well. Ohio doesn't always get the weather we get though. Ours sometimes swings to the northern part of Michigan depending on the wind directions. I am hoping it won't rain for my travels today, but if it does then I will drive slower. It is better to make it safely. I took a 4 1/2 hour nap last night. Matthew doesn't tell me good night. He just says "Have a good nap". He knows me too well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that you are all arriving safely in Ohio. Thanks for all the photos *Jamie* it makes me feel as though I'm part of it all too. That was an especially nice one of you with Gwen & Marianne.
> Woke this morning to a dull, grey day....I guess summer was yesterday :roll: ....however I have been optimistic and hung my washing out, so that's probably a guarantee that it will rain! :shock:


Any day that I want rain, that usually guarantes that I'll get some, the trick for me is getting it back in before it gets wet again. 
:roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tami, glad you made it safe.

It would be so fun to have a Kap across the pond, wouldn't it. I would love to go to all of them, UK and Aussie, and meet up with Julie and Fan in NZ,and then here too, boy, that would some serious traveling in one year. . I need to play the lotteries.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope you do get the rain. I'll send a message to James to delver the rain your way. ☔ Oh yes lucky you the perfect date, NOT. How is your leg doing? Glad to hear your #1 son is home and resting. Hugs


All back to normal now . So I have no excuse now for not doing the cleaning although I have sat down again hence this message . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A grey sky over the hills to the back of us.


Looks like that here too today


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Honey rock is a type of cantalope that is sweeter than the cantalope. Honeydew is a green colored melon where as honey rock is more of an orange coloring.


Your honeydew sounds like ours. Don't know the Honey rock need to look out for it when the weather warms up, like the idea of a sweeter one

And how soon till you head off?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Honey rock is a type of cantalope that is sweeter than the cantalope. Honeydew is a green colored melon where as honey rock is more of an orange coloring.


I think I know what you mean . I'm just trying to think of what it's called here something with a g I think and not galia. I'm going to be thinking that now till the answer pops in my head 😀
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All back to normal now . So I have no excuse now for not doing the cleaning although I have sat down again hence this message .
> Sonja


So glad things as re starting to settle, I hope that the chemo does its job and that your son doesn't have too many ill-effects from it. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Rookie, you are still up too. Get your rest so you can enjoy KAP. Perhaps you are too excited.


I am pretty excited. And, unfortunately, I still have issues with sinus and ears. I had the annual physical and Dr. says it just needs to work its way out of my system. It's gone on for over 6 weeks now. At least I feel okay, just stuffy and a little head-ache now and then. It's the ears that bother me the most since I feel like I'm up in an airplane. Clor-tabs from Walmart work the best at clearing it without causing other issues.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Your honeydew sounds like ours. Don't know the Honey rock need to look out for it when the weather warms up, like the idea of a sweeter one
> 
> And how soon till you head off?


I will be taking DH's vehicle and he gets off from work in another hour. We have to finish packing, load the vehicle, stop at the butcher shop and printing company. Matthew is still sleeping and I am doing laundry and working on KAP gifts. I won't leave for several hours yet. I usually am awake early so I started doing things when I woke up. I was getting shaky last night so I knew I needed to go to sleep. I do better in the mornings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - get better soon and hope DH's surgery goes well.

Sonja - so glad DS is home and hope that you are able to rest up a bit as you go about hopefully a routine day. Routine days are nice when you've had your kinds of days lately.

Couldn't sleep so have been up doing laundry and other quiet things while DH is sleeping. His new chair for the family room arrived today and we're so happy with it. He sat (and napped) in it already. I tried it out to see if would work for me to sleep, but no such luck. Since it's specifically for big and tall - my feet are almost off the ground - good thing it's a recliner, but it's still so high - I feel like I'm sitting in a hole in the couch next to it. I'll have to see if I can get extra high seats on the couches once we order them.

Love to all -- see many of you later today in Defiance.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I think I know what you mean . I'm just trying to think of what it's called here something with a g I think and not galia. I'm going to be thinking that now till the answer pops in my head 😀
> Sonja


There is a galia melon because the store had that variation as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

See you all about 12 noon in Defiance. YEA!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time for me to get off here and cut up some fruit. I will not be taking my computer with me, so I will try to catch up on Monday. I plan on taking the camera so I hope to have pictures to share next week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> There is a galia melon because the store had that variation as well.


Yes I know . But the one I'm thinking about is something else I just can't seem to get the word out . It will come to me more than likely when I should be sleeping


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good morning. It is raining off and on here in Michigan as well. Ohio doesn't always get the weather we get though. Ours sometimes swings to the northern part of Michigan depending on the wind directions. I am hoping it won't rain for my travels today, but if it does then I will drive slower. It is better to make it safely. I took a 4 1/2 hour nap last night. Matthew doesn't tell me good night. He just says "Have a good nap". He knows me too well.


Safe travels today. My oldest would tell me good night and go to sleep this time. I get any where from 2 1/2 -5 hours depending g on how tired I am. I got a whole 3 1/2 hours sleep last night. Then a short hour nap before deciding to get up


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All back to normal now . So I have no excuse now for not doing the cleaning although I have sat down again hence this message .
> Sonja


Glad your leg is back to normal. I should be tucking ends in in my cloths but here I am checking in :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning! Finishing a cold breakfast of biscuits and ham. Too lazy to fix anything else and not hungry. I am paying the price from my blood sugar drop and allergy attack last night. Sugar drop snuck up on me. I forgot what driving the RV for long periods does to me. And since I was so excited to get here I wasn't paying attention. The someone at a table across from us ordered something that had been drowned in garlic so much that just the oils in the air from it caused a problem. Thank God for the 2 allergy meds I take every day or it could have been worse. May still loose my voice off and on today and probably some coughing. Phooie! Oh well. Sun was shining a bit ago. Good thing! 

Daralene hope you are on the mend. Will keep your DH in my thoughts. 
Sonja so glad your DS is home. And your leg better. All of you are also in my thoughts. 

Safe travels to those on the way here. 

Time to brush my teeth and get ready to go! See you all soon!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, beautiful quilt.
Daralene, glad your sister could visit. Wish you could have been feeling better. Your DIL is amazing and I'm sure DGChildren enjoy travel. They will be forming wonderful family moments.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you feel better soon, hope your fm doesn't flare.
I woke up in a world of pain as fm in flare. Should ease some as I move around. House clean as I hosted knitting yesterday. So will kick back today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy yourselves at KAP. , many of us wish we were with you. 
I have good news on my place, some documents should be here for me to sign tomorrow, then all being well the place will be mine on the 25th. So please keep everything crossed for me! Thank you all. 
Those in need are in my prayers. 
For those who remember the explosion here that resulted in four deaths, the remaining workers have all been made redundant. So they are having a tough time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

R


martina said:


> Enjoy yourselves at KAP. , many of us wish we were with you.
> I have good news on my place, some documents should be here for me to sign tomorrow, then all being well the place will be mine on the 25th. So please keep everything crossed for me! Thank you all.
> Those in need are in my prayers.
> For those who remember the explosion here that resulted in four deaths, the remaining workers have all been made redundant. So they are having a tough time.


Fingers and everything else crossed Martina 
Where exactly are you moving too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Enjoy yourselves at KAP. , many of us wish we were with you.
> I have good news on my place, some documents should be here for me to sign tomorrow, then all being well the place will be mine on the 25th. So please keep everything crossed for me! Thank you all.
> Those in need are in my prayers.
> For those who remember the explosion here that resulted in four deaths, the remaining workers have all been made redundant. So they are having a tough time.


And apparently the owners too are for the High Jump- Criminal Charges being brought, I think Lin said (TNS).
It must seem quite unreal, finally to have a date. Ten days by my clock. All fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> R
> 
> Fingers and everything else crossed Martina
> Where exactly are you moving too
> Sonja


Romford, Essex. Near to my sons. Very near the eldest, but not too far from the younger one either.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And apparently the owners too are for the High Jump- Criminal Charges being brought, I think Lin said (TNS).
> It must seem quite unreal, finally to have a date. Ten days by my clock. All fingers and toes crossed!


Yes, it seems that charges are being brought, but whether it amounts to anything is another matter. 
Thanks for the crossings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it seems that charges are being brought, but whether it amounts to anything is another matter.
> Thanks for the crossings.


The old Innocent till proven Guilty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> R
> 
> Fingers and everything else crossed Martina
> Where exactly are you moving too
> Sonja


Mine are crossed, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful Martina, I have everything crossed for you that things go quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Going to go find breakfast, starving. Lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am pretty excited. And, unfortunately, I still have issues with sinus and ears. I had the annual physical and Dr. says it just needs to work its way out of my system. It's gone on for over 6 weeks now. At least I feel okay, just stuffy and a little head-ache now and then. It's the ears that bother me the most since I feel like I'm up in an airplane. Clor-tabs from Walmart work the best at clearing it without causing other issues.


Thanks for that tip and from the sounds of it, this is the same type of cold. I'll remember the tip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Enjoy yourselves at KAP. , many of us wish we were with you.
> I have good news on my place, some documents should be here for me to sign tomorrow, then all being well the place will be mine on the 25th. So please keep everything crossed for me! Thank you all.
> Those in need are in my prayers.
> For those who remember the explosion here that resulted in four deaths, the remaining workers have all been made redundant. So they are having a tough time.


YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad it will be yours and you can finally get moved in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Much as you want to help out with your mother DH does take priority especially as there are others who can take care of your mother. Cataracts are usually quick to recover from so hopefully you will be able to go soon- and be well yourself. When is DHs surgery? Seen further down Wednesday


Thanks, that makes me feel better about both things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Safe travels today. My oldest would tell me good night and go to sleep this time. I get any where from 2 1/2 -5 hours depending g on how tired I am. I got a whole 3 1/2 hours sleep last night. Then a short hour nap before deciding to get up


I would be exhausted all the time if I slept so little. Normally I sleep about 7 hrs when at home. When we travel I don't sleep well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry you are still under the weather.
> 
> How is your mum doing?


Thank you.

Mom is holding her own right now. Her heartbeat was in the 30's so she is taking medication to raise it so she can get her cardioversion. I'm sure she will have more energy when her heartbeat is higher. I am so glad you like the people at the nursing home where your mom is. Your mom sounds like a special lady. Hope she is doing well too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm goad to hear you are finally feeling better, too bad you were sick for your disorder visit. Hope Bills surgery goes well.

Martina, great news you wil finally get moved to your new home. What a long wait.

Sam, after I made my reply last. Night about my younger son, I realized you were asking about his job. His job will be OK as he works in a SAGD (steam assisted gravity delivery) plant, they force steam into the ground to warm the oil & push it up. They cannot shut down those plants because if the pressure is taken off the formation collapses & they cannot start again. they would be out the almost billion dollars they have spent building the plant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, why am I getting Gwennies? That's twice & I don't think I'm hitting send twice :roll:


Daralene, glad your mom is doing OK. A heart rate of 30! Seems like she needs a pacemaker. Have they suggested that?

Cathy, I'm glad you are please with the nursing home your mom has moved to. Is she liking it there? It seems to take a while for people to settle in & get used to the other residents & staff.

Well, must get busy, I picked & snipped beans last night so need to get them done. We are taking the GKs to the lake this afternoon as a bunch of DHs relatives are camped there for the week.

Have fun those already at KAP & safe travels for this arriving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Guernsey- working my way up the back yoke- with stitch holders rather than cast-off (bound off) stitches, so everything is 'live' except for the side edges.


Lovely. Every time I see it, I think of raspberries. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you feel better real soon Tami. Good thing I wasn't there as I would have wanted to order that garlic dish.

Thanks Sassafrass. I agree about DIL. She really wants DS to get to go on tour and she has found a way of keeping the family together and making it fun for all. She can't do it when school starts, but great for holidays.

Martina, fingers, legs and eyes are closed.

Thanks Bonnie. Hope your get-together goes well. We love our Gwennie, so remind us of her all you want. :XD: :XD: 

Sending hugs to all and especially safe travel wishes to all still traveling to KAP. Have a wonderful time everyone and I do hope you have good weather this time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This sounds like a good recipe for life, Sonja!


It sure does.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have suggested it. They now have this cardio-version that they prefer. How I wish they had just not given her an option and just done the cardioversion. My uncle in Burlington, Ont. got the pacemaker and has had no trouble. I wonder now that mom is that much worse if she would even tolerate a pacemaker now. She says she doesn't want to be cut but I think if the heart doctor wanted to he could talk to her about it. I'm so disappointed.



Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, why am I getting Gwennies? That's twice & I don't think I'm hitting send twice :roll:
> 
> Daralene, glad your mom is doing OK. A heart rate of 30! Seems like she needs a pacemaker. Have they suggested that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am off now. Will try and check in later for KAP pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a posting from KatyNora on another thread - so nice to have her back.
> 
> Also, just got off the phone with Jynx/Dreamweaver and they've had more things happening in their lives, but at the moment, things are beginning to look settled. She's hoping to be back sometime soon. It was so good to talk with her and we were on the phone for over 40 minutes; we had a lot to catch up on obviously.


Thanks for letting us know. It's been a long time since we've heard from her. Hope all is well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And considering the 1000s using KP regularly there are really aren't many.


True--and thank goodness!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, I'm getting ready to go to bed now. Looked up the states for you where you can stand in 4 states at once. It is where Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona and Utah all meet.


Yes, there's a big plaque where you stand with the names of the states on it at Four Corners; I haven't been there yet (and now someone says surveying shows it's actually not quite in the right place!).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so glad to hear of your daughter's graduation. Congratulations to her. You must be so proud of all she has accomplished. Now the next thing will be when we welcome you into the Grandparents' Club. It sure is wonderful!!
> 
> Swedenme, Hope DS is doing ok and home now.
> 
> ...


Glad to make you smile ☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Determination paid off. First slipper finished and 2nd half done :thumbup:


You are the busy one! I'm making a shrug and I've frogged every third row, it seems. I keep missing a yo.

I haven't been on for a while and I'm already 30 pages behind.

Hope those of you going to KAP have a safe journey and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie I forgot to mention the blanket from your sister. Just gorgeous

Just caught up and I am off for now. Check in with you later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not seen her much on facebook either- she usually de-stresses with games. (Dreamweaver) KP is not quite the same without her. I was following a thread started by Amyknits, who is friendly with 5mmdpns, boy did that ever get nasty. There are some around when I see they've posted to a thread, you know it will disintegrate into back biting.
> So glad Katy Nora may be back!


I didn't see these threads. What on earth can they be sniping about on a knitting site :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Trying to see if I can post a pic with this old phone


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished my first hat trying to figure out how to post the picture from my ipad


That is so cute. Great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love the little dress,sweater and shoes you made. I need to find a shoe pattern . They are so cute!
> We'll need to go to bed had a mammogram today and they took some biopsys (sp.)
> Hopefully I will catch up with the reading tomorrow. Tried to post a picture of my hat but don't know if it worked
> Night friends God Bless Jackie


Hope all is well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A grey sky over the hills to the back of us.


Looking at that photo, I now wonder if my Scottish ancestors settled in Western Kentucky because of the hills there!



Swedenme said:


> I think I know what you mean . I'm just trying to think of what it's called here something with a g I think and not galia. I'm going to be thinking that now till the answer pops in my head 😀
> Sonja


I hate when I can't think of the word I need--drives me nuts until I remember.

Rookie, that blanket is stunning. Give your sister a :thumbup: from me!

Martina! So very glad to hear things are finally moving forward with your place. I think we'll all have something crossed until it's really yours at last.

Desert Joy, sending positive thoughts that your pain subsides soon.

Daralene, my friend had a low heartbeat and she got a pacemaker as well, did quite well on it for years. I haven't heard of the other procedure. Speaking of procedures, hope your DH's eye procedure goes smoothly--and that you feel better by the minute.

I had a sinus headache all day yesterday, most annoying and it's still "lingering" a little bit this morning. Allergies seem to have been worse this year for all of us (even the cat's sneezing and has itchy eyes!). I guess with all our rain of late, things are blooming earlier than usual. Still can't complain about getting water, though.

The hat I was working on is done! And I like it (think I'll keep it for me). Now I need to write up the pattern.

To all at KAP, have a blast! I'm still hoping for next year for myself!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My kitty is not well. She wants to eat every 15 minutes or so but doesn't even eat a tsp full but drinks a lot of water. She will only eat soft food now, won't touch her kibbles. This morning, I found that she had peed on the floor...nowhere near her litter box, although I did hear her go to it in the middle of the night. She is 16 so she is not a young cat. Nevertheless, she is part of my family. I had her at the vet not long ago and he diagnosed her with a heart murmur so she's on heart healthy food. Seems to me there is something else going on. Feel so helpless.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Meant to post a birthday card for *KatyNora* yesterday, but I forgot.  Hope it was happy!


Absolutely perfect card, Kate!! Thanks so much. I used to go by the nickname of Kitty, so cat motifs have always been a favorite of mine. And yes, it was a happy day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just pulled into the diner in Bryan...anyone around?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My kitty is not well. She wants to eat every 15 minutes or so but doesn't even eat a tsp full but drinks a lot of water. She will only eat soft food now, won't touch her kibbles. This morning, I found that she had peed on the floor...nowhere near her litter box, although I did hear her go to it in the middle of the night. She is 16 so she is not a young cat. Nevertheless, she is part of my family. I had her at the vet not long ago and he diagnosed her with a heart murmur so she's on heart healthy food. Seems to me there is something else going on. Feel so helpless.


I'm so sorry she's having troubles. It's terrible to see a furbaby feeling bad and not know why. Gentle hugs to you and kitty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So far, I think about 25 are coming, of course it's the locals who can't be bothered to come as usual :roll:
> I'm planning a fairly easy menu, I'm going to do baked potatoes, baked beans & maybe corn on the cob if it's ready in the garden so none of that is too labor intensive. A desert I can make ahead. Two of my friends offered to bring salads & we will BBQ burgers.
> The biggest work will be to get my yard looking nice for it. I've been gone more this summer than ever before so things have got ahead of me & I thnk I'm slowing down :roll:


I hope the weather stays nice for you and that it isn't too hot. We're expecting a very hot weekend. Your menu sounds just right. Have a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The only exit I know on I90 at Waterloo is in Iowa....what the heck are you doing over there? Your GPS (and copilot/navigator) may be trippin!! TeeHeee!!!


I thought they got lost and were in Waterloo, Ontario???


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Went 80 to 20 in just a few seconds


Maybe they're all heading to KAP :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Bonnie, DH and I were to be taking care of mom till the end of next week but we both got the horrid colds. Well DH got a cold and I got the horrid one. LOL I don't have fever any more, just the sore throat hanging on. It isn't strep though as I got tested, so I know with patience I will be better. Soooo the answer is, I'm not at either place.


Hope you get over this crud soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WE MADE IT YESSSSSSSSSSS


The ladies in blue! You all look so excited.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's latest work --- easy to see who has the fiber arts' talent in the family! I think it's amazing!


That is beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Believe it or not but I think I have some phentex in one of my containers of yarn. Lol
> 
> So I finished the blue and white slippers earlier and made the purple pair tonight. 2 more Christmas gifts done😊


Lookin' good. Do these slippers already have names beside them? I could use a new pair :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stress level went up first because they made him wait as they didn't have the medication that he needed all sorted , so instead of being home about 3 ish he finally arrived after 7 . He messaged me to say he was on his couch and not moving
> Sonja


Glad to hear that your son is home. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have some in my stash, I was using it for the soles Of slippers since it wears like iron. I crocheted a bunch of ponchos with it when I was a teenager


I remember using it too and I remember that I didn't like the feel of it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful Martina, I have everything crossed for you that things go quickly and smoothly.


Me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> .......Martina, fingers, legs and eyes are closed.


And this will help how?.....!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> My kitty is not well. She wants to eat every 15 minutes or so but doesn't even eat a tsp full but drinks a lot of water. She will only eat soft food now, won't touch her kibbles. This morning, I found that she had peed on the floor...nowhere near her litter box, although I did hear her go to it in the middle of the night. She is 16 so she is not a young cat. Nevertheless, she is part of my family. I had her at the vet not long ago and he diagnosed her with a heart murmur so she's on heart healthy food. Seems to me there is something else going on. Feel so helpless.


So sorry to hear this, they really are our fur babies aren't they.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry that your kitty is unwell&#128546; wonder how the party is going


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely. Every time I see it, I think of raspberries. :thumbup:


Thank you.
And it is called Crushed Raspberry so you are spot on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> True--and thank goodness!


But those there are can make it really awful for some: someone has it 'in for' Bundyanne at the moment, I have deliberately not 'watched' the topic. Don't need to be riled.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> A grey sky over the hills to the back of us.


Even with the grey sky, it is still a lovely picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am pretty excited. And, unfortunately, I still have issues with sinus and ears. I had the annual physical and Dr. says it just needs to work its way out of my system. It's gone on for over 6 weeks now. At least I feel okay, just stuffy and a little head-ache now and then. It's the ears that bother me the most since I feel like I'm up in an airplane. Clor-tabs from Walmart work the best at clearing it without causing other issues.


Wow, that's a long time. Feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't see these threads. What on earth can they be sniping about on a knitting site :shock:


It is wiser to avoid them- it is just when I head out into the main forum, I seem to land some of the controversial topics, but you can easily opt out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Trying to see if I can post a pic with this old phone


Names would be a bonus for us foreigners.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Enjoy yourselves at KAP. , many of us wish we were with you.
> I have good news on my place, some documents should be here for me to sign tomorrow, then all being well the place will be mine on the 25th. So please keep everything crossed for me! Thank you all.
> Those in need are in my prayers.
> For those who remember the explosion here that resulted in four deaths, the remaining workers have all been made redundant. So they are having a tough time.


Hope all goes well with your new place. Sorry to hear about the workers. Did they get any compensation?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My kitty is not well. She wants to eat every 15 minutes or so but doesn't even eat a tsp full but drinks a lot of water. She will only eat soft food now, won't touch her kibbles. This morning, I found that she had peed on the floor...nowhere near her litter box, although I did hear her go to it in the middle of the night. She is 16 so she is not a young cat. Nevertheless, she is part of my family. I had her at the vet not long ago and he diagnosed her with a heart murmur so she's on heart healthy food. Seems to me there is something else going on. Feel so helpless.


That is not sounding especially good, Liz. But 16 is a pretty good age, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is wiser to avoid them- it is just when I head out into the main forum, I seem to land some of the controversial topics, but you can easily opt out.


There are certain posts I don't go anywhere near and sometimes when I read what the original post says I think oh oh this is trouble and that's me gone 
I think though that some people post just to see who will bite and these ones I do not like 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Mom is holding her own right now. Her heartbeat was in the 30's so she is taking medication to raise it so she can get her cardioversion. I'm sure she will have more energy when her heartbeat is higher. I am so glad you like the people at the nursing home where your mom is. Your mom sounds like a special lady. Hope she is doing well too.


Sure hope they can get your mom's heart rate up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are certain posts I don't go anywhere near and sometimes when I read what the original post says I think oh oh this is trouble and that's me gone
> I think though that some people post just to see who will bite and these ones I do not like
> Sonja


They must enjoy argument I guess, I don't. But it is easy to 'unwatch' a topic, even when you have posted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have suggested it. They now have this cardio-version that they prefer. How I wish they had just not given her an option and just done the cardioversion. My uncle in Burlington, Ont. got the pacemaker and has had no trouble. I wonder now that mom is that much worse if she would even tolerate a pacemaker now. She says she doesn't want to be cut but I think if the heart doctor wanted to he could talk to her about it. I'm so disappointed.


What is the cardio-version? I have never heard that expression. Too bad about the pacemaker. Everyone I know who has one is doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have suggested it. They now have this cardio-version that they prefer. How I wish they had just not given her an option and just done the cardioversion. My uncle in Burlington, Ont. got the pacemaker and has had no trouble. I wonder now that mom is that much worse if she would even tolerate a pacemaker now. She says she doesn't want to be cut but I think if the heart doctor wanted to he could talk to her about it. I'm so disappointed.


Cardioversion doesn't replace a pacemaker. They stop the heart & restart it, sort of like hitting a reset button :lol: It is usually used to correct funny rhythms as far as I know


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But those there are can make it really awful for some: someone has it 'in for' Bundyanne at the moment, I have deliberately not 'watched' the topic. Don't need to be riled.


I did see that one. Apparently one lady didn't like her posting recipes. She had posted under "other topics" so I really don't know why she was complaining. She didn't have to read it and was told in no uncertain terms (not by me though).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not sounding especially good, Liz. But 16 is a pretty good age, too.


I've just called the vet and have an appointment at 4. Kitty just vomited her food so it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, caught up to page 98. I wonder if Sam will have time to post today. I'm sure he'll be so busy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are certain posts I don't go anywhere near and sometimes when I read what the original post says I think oh oh this is trouble and that's me gone
> I think though that some people post just to see who will bite and these ones I do not like
> Sonja


Oh, sometimes just the subject line is enough to keep me out. Certain topics (and it doesn't take long as a reader on KP to see that) just bring out the worst in some.

Budasha, I do hope the vet is able to help kitty. Poor thing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

BUDASHA my heart is going out to toy right now. Hoping the vet knows what is going on. (((((Hugs)))))
I have several pairs I am making to go with the fingerless mitts for Christmas. But I could make you a pair if you tell me your foot size and gave color&#9786;&#128077;

These ones will be for my sister in law. She loves the color green.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've just called the vet and have an appointment at 4. Kitty just vomited her food so it seems to be getting worse.


I hope the vet can do something for Kitty . Liz
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh, Mel, you are just whizzing along with those! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are certain posts I don't go anywhere near and sometimes when I read what the original post says I think oh oh this is trouble and that's me gone
> I think though that some people post just to see who will bite and these ones I do not like
> Sonja


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did see that one. Apparently one lady didn't like her posting recipes. She had posted under "other topics" so I really don't know why she was complaining. She didn't have to read it and was told in no uncertain terms (not by me though).


Some seem to love getting riled up, General is specifically 'non-knitting' topics, can't see their problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did see that one. Apparently one lady didn't like her posting recipes. She had posted under "other topics" so I really don't know why she was complaining. She didn't have to read it and was told in no uncertain terms (not by me though).


That's crazy, she usually says in the title it's a recipe, if you're not interested don't open it :roll: My mom used to say " if fighting was fattening some people wouldn't get through the door"! I think some just like a fight :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've just called the vet and have an appointment at 4. Kitty just vomited her food so it seems to be getting worse.


Oh dear.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, caught up to page 98. I wonder if Sam will have time to post today. I'm sure he'll be so busy.


Actually it'll be me who will start us off this week with the summary and Sam will post his 'beginning' when he gets the chance. He's got to keep that KAP lot in order!:lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I do enjoy going out into the forum occasionally to see what wonderful items are created. I enjoy seeing things people have created. The nasties out there picking arguments have me stumped. Aren't we all supposed to have one thing in common? The love of knitting/crocheting! I opt out if negative comments start flying around. I belong to the ktp because we are a family that is there in good and bad times. With love, support and friendship. We share our joys and our sorrows and help eachother get through life. I love you guys/gals. &#128150;&#128158;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Actually it'll be me who will start us off this week with the summary and Sam will post his 'beginning' when he gets the chance. He's got to keep that KAP lot in order!:lol:


Thank you Liz for asking and thank you Kate for answering I was also wondering about this 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I do enjoy going out into the forum occasionally to see what wonderful items are created. I enjoy seeing things people have created. The nasties out there picking arguments have me stumped. Aren't we all supposed to have one thing in common? The love of knitting/crocheting! I opt out if negative comments start flying around. I belong to the ktp because we are a family that is there in good and bad times. With love, support and friendship. We share our joys and our sorrows and help eachother get through life. I love you guys/gals. 💖💞


Well said Mel. :thumbup: I read the Forum every day, but pick and choose what I read, it's too easy to get dragged into an argument.....ask me how I know!  :lol:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I was asking after a pattern I had that got waterlogged &#128556; and had a nasty snap at me . Can't get the pattern anymore but for some reason the wasp went in for a sting


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I was asking after a pattern I had that got waterlogged 😬 and had a nasty snap at me . Can't get the pattern anymore but for some reason the wasp went in for a sting


I think some of them are just lying in wait for a chance to have a go at someone. I suppose you should feel sorry for them as they must have miserable lives to be so aggressive, but it can be difficult to think kindly of them. :roll:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've just called the vet and have an appointment at 4. Kitty just vomited her food so it seems to be getting worse.


So sorry to hear your kitty is so unwell. It sounds very much like how my Pixy was. A scan showed she had a tumour in her kidneys. Thinking of you and hope you get a diagnosis so you know what's going on. Fan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a little bit early, but please come and join me at the new Knitting Tea Party here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354919-1.html#7776748


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually it'll be me who will start us off this week with the summary and Sam will post his 'beginning' when he gets the chance. He's got to keep that KAP lot in order!:lol:


He'll have a great time doing that :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I was asking after a pattern I had that got waterlogged 😬 and had a nasty snap at me . Can't get the pattern anymore but for some reason the wasp went in for a sting


I saw that. Uncalled for.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> So sorry to hear your kitty is so unwell. It sounds very much like how my Pixy was. A scan showed she had a tumour in her kidneys. Thinking of you and hope you get a diagnosis so you know what's going on. Fan


Sorry about your Pixy. Just got back from the vet and Tiger's sugar is very high and she is dehydrated. They are putting her on IV and starting her on insulin. Will see how she is in the morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually it'll be me who will start us off this week with the summary and Sam will post his 'beginning' when he gets the chance. He's got to keep that KAP lot in order!:lol:


Thanks for stepping up to bat, Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I do enjoy going out into the forum occasionally to see what wonderful items are created. I enjoy seeing things people have created. The nasties out there picking arguments have me stumped. Aren't we all supposed to have one thing in common? The love of knitting/crocheting! I opt out if negative comments start flying around. I belong to the ktp because we are a family that is there in good and bad times. With love, support and friendship. We share our joys and our sorrows and help eachother get through life. I love you guys/gals. 💖💞


Well said, Mel!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad that the vet for you in today and was able to figure out what was happening with kitty. &#9786;

I just finished the 2nd slipper for my sister in law. Now to make a pair for her boyfriend and a pair for my niece. Than about 10 or 11 pairs left to make.

Thank you Kate and Julie. It is definitely not the same KP anymore.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> BUDASHA my heart is going out to toy right now. Hoping the vet knows what is going on. (((((Hugs)))))
> I have several pairs I am making to go with the fingerless mitts for Christmas. But I could make you a pair if you tell me your foot size and gave color☺👍
> 
> These ones will be for my sister in law. She loves the color green.


You are so sweet but I was just pulling your leg about the slippers. :lol: :lol:

The vet says Tiger's sugar is elevated and she's dehydrated. She's staying overnight at the vet's and hopefully will be ok tomorrow. Maybe she'll be on insulin for the rest of her life. Hope not but will know tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Budasha our dear kitty Pixy died on operating table when they had anaethestised her to do the scan back in 2000. She was our beautiful furry friend, and I know how hard it is when they get sick. Special thoughts to you, and hope your kitty will recover. Cheers Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Budasha our dear kitty Pixy died on operating table when they had anaethestised her to do the scan back in 2000. She was our beautiful furry friend, and I know how hard it is when they get sick. Special thoughts to you, and hope your kitty will recover. Cheers Fan


Thanks, Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Enjoy yourselves at KAP. , many of us wish we were with you.
> I have good news on my place, some documents should be here for me to sign tomorrow, then all being well the place will be mine on the 25th. So please keep everything crossed for me! Thank you all.
> Those in need are in my prayers.
> For those who remember the explosion here that resulted in four deaths, the remaining workers have all been made redundant. So they are having a tough time.


Finally you have a date- which will hopefully not get changed. It must seem a bit too much to expect after all this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually it'll be me who will start us off this week with the summary and Sam will post his 'beginning' when he gets the chance. He's got to keep that KAP lot in order!:lol:


I did contact him earlier in the week to see how he would go and he said then He was under control. But you starting makes sense as timing might be difficult for him!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well said Mel. :thumbup: I read the Forum every day, but pick and choose what I read, it's too easy to get dragged into an argument.....ask me how I know!  :lol:


I tend to get pulled in when someone is saying thigs that are either wrong, or refusing to acknwledge that there are other right ways and thus complicate the matter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about your Pixy. Just got back from the vet and Tiger's sugar is very high and she is dehydrated. They are putting her on IV and starting her on insulin. Will see how she is in the morning.


High sugar level explains it all. Hoefully they can get her compfortable and settled on insulin.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

It is the third Friday in a row of KAP that we have gotten a storm he he


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is not being nosy mags - not at all - the bbq at my house - (actually my daughter's house - i live in the garage) - there is one big yarn shop that we will visit - a lady who own a llama farm is coming with some of her yarn and some thingys (can't think of the name) a drop spindle - it just came to me - and teach spinning yarn on a spindle. something else too but i can think what it is. lots of talking and laughing and hugging - munching veggies and what ever else there is to munch on - knit - did i say talk - and knit - and talk - you get the picture. great fun. wish you could be here. --- sam


Oh I wish I could be there too. It sounds like so much fun.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I always enjoy AmyKnits so much but see people attacking her. She left for awhile and I can see why. So glad to see her back but apparently these people aren't going to leave her along. It is KP bullying. Such a beautiful young woman who has confidence in what she does and shares it. A shame bullying goes on even as adults.


I think the green eyed monster is coming out in the ones who seem to dislike her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful Martina, I have everything crossed for you that things go quickly and smoothly.


Me too ....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have suggested it. They now have this cardio-version that they prefer. How I wish they had just not given her an option and just done the cardioversion. My uncle in Burlington, Ont. got the pacemaker and has had no trouble. I wonder now that mom is that much worse if she would even tolerate a pacemaker now. She says she doesn't want to be cut but I think if the heart doctor wanted to he could talk to her about it. I'm so disappointed.


Oh dear... I think it would be a good idea if she was able to talk to the heart doctor, he may be able to get her to agree. It probably isnt as big an operation as she may think it is. HUGS


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've just called the vet and have an appointment at 4. Kitty just vomited her food so it seems to be getting worse.


Hope nothing too serious with kitty.

I am awake but exhausted with about 4 hours sleep but can't go back to sleep. KAP has been wonderful so far! Grandma Paula's DH has been taking lots of photos. We were supposed to skype with Darowil last night but something didn't work. Probably operator error on my part. . We had lessons in kumihimo and spinning with a drop spindle last night also. Kathy brought me back to th RV about 11. Just before the storms hit. No sleep for me until they were pretty much over. I got a little rocky for a bit. Our storms don't usually come out of the north but this one sure did! Up until 1. Then up at 5:15 and can't go back to sleep. Looking forward to today!

Martina great news on getting your new place!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kate! Someone should organize a KAP for the UK ladies. 👍😁😊 I would go to it.


Purple and I talked about that last year. We really should get down to organising something.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> High sugar level explains it all. Hoefully they can get her compfortable and settled on insulin.


The vet has given me insulin and needles and new food. I'm supposed to feed her l-2/3 cans a day. That's going to be a trick. She eats about a tsp full each time so I don't know how I'm going to feed her that much. I keep trying. The needle is something else. I hope I'm doing it ok. Back to the vet on Thurs. to see if she's put on any weight.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> The vet has given me insulin and needles and new food. I'm supposed to feed her l-2/3 cans a day. That's going to be a trick. She eats about a tsp full each time so I don't know how I'm going to feed her that much. I keep trying. The needle is something else. I hope I'm doing it ok. Back to the vet on Thurs. to see if she's put on any weight.


Wishing you the very best of luck with your much loved kitty.
Regards Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The vet has given me insulin and needles and new food. I'm supposed to feed her l-2/3 cans a day. That's going to be a trick. She eats about a tsp full each time so I don't know how I'm going to feed her that much. I keep trying. The needle is something else. I hope I'm doing it ok. Back to the vet on Thurs. to see if she's put on any weight.


As she settle down her appetite might come back. Otherwise you will need to look at decreasing the insulin to match th efood intake. This of course is where your vet will be assisting you.

How does she respond to the injections? Is it hard for you to give her the injection? or is just the worry whether you are doing it right?
Why don't you PM flyty1n her dog has recently been diagnosed with diabetes and is on insulin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:



> As she settle down her appetite might come back. Otherwise you will need to look at decreasing the insulin to match th efood intake. This of course is where your vet will be assisting you.
> 
> How does she respond to the injections? Is it hard for you to give her the injection? or is just the worry whether you are doing it right?
> Why don't you PM flyty1n her dog has recently been diagnosed with diabetes and is on insulin.


Still hasn't eaten much although she is trying. She's not drinking as much as she was nor peeing as much. I guess that goes hand in hand. I was a bit leery of the needle at first but now I'm ok with it. She's not getting all that much insulin. The vet called me this morning to ask about her and since I said she wasn't eating all that much, he wanted to see her again to check her glucose. Took her there this aft and her glucose is the same as when she came home. Hasn't put on any weight. He did give her some fluid under her skin. Have to go back on Thursday. Thanks for letting me know about flyty1.


----------

